# Der Wandel der Zeit



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

*Vorweg: Nur die posten, die diesen post KOMPLETT gelesen haben.*

Seid gegrüßt liebe WoW Spieler solche die vorhaben anzufangen und solche, die nicht mehr spielen. In diesem Thread will ich mir meinen Unmut über die, _meiner Meinung nach_, immer mehr verkommende WoW Community von der Seele schreiben, bevor ich dieses Spiel bis Cataclysm erst einmal pausieren werde.

Letztens hatte WoW seinen 5. Geburtstag soweit ich weiss. Ich selber spiele schon seit Classic, richtig aktiv seit BC. Wenn man sich das Spiel und seine Spieler so anschaut, dann erkennt man, das sich in den Jahren so Einiges am Spiel selber und an den Spielern verändert hat. Vieles ist positiv, vieles Negativ, wobei hier oft der persönliche Geschmack entscheidet.

Doch ich will mal zur Sache kommen. Schaut man sich die momentane "Community", oder ich sage besser "Spieler" an, so kann man in vielen Situationen nurnoch den Kopf schütteln. Dieser "Wandel der Community" hat zunehmend mit WOTLK begonnen. Ja ich spreche von einem "Wandel der Community" und ich wage zu behaupten, das die Spieler in Classic, ABER auch BC erheblich mehr Respekt besaßen.

Jetzt werden sich viele denken: "Mag ja sein, doch Flamer gab es immer". Dies möchte ich nicht abstreiten. Doch vergleicht man den damaligen Ton, mit dem heutigen, sollten jedem die Unterschiede sofort ins Auge stechen. Dies bezieht sich einzig und allein auf das Verhalten der Spieler. Ich bin keiner der sagt, früher war alles besser.

*Ich gebe euch einige Stichpunkte, durch die WOTLK glänzt.

- Gearcheck
- DPS
- Locked
- Flames
- Spamm
- Anonymität*
*- Schnelligkeit*

Der Handelschannel ist tot, denn handeln ist unmöglich. Stattdessen finden dort erbitterte Flamewars statt, Gildenmakros spammen sich gegenseitig weg und Raidgruppen suchen Leute mit 6k DPS aufwärts und dem besten Equip.

Mittlerweile geht sogut wie alles Realmpool intern. In maximal 30 Minuten ist man durch jede Hero Instanz durch. In den Instanzen stehen Flames an der Tagesordnung. Sollte das Oculus oder HDZ4 zur Wahl kommen, findet die Instanz erst garnicht statt.

Die Community kommt einem mittlerweile vor, wie eine unmenschliche Gessellschaft, in der nurnoch die Leistung zählt. Das BESTE Gear, die HÖCHSTE DPS Zahl, die SCHNELLSTE Heroinstanz, die EFFEKTIVSTE Skillung, die OPTIMALSTEN Sockel und Verzauberungen. Wer bei etwas davon nicht 100% gibt wird geflamt und oft ausgeschlossen. Es kommt einem so vor, als wäre der Spaß und der Mensch der hinter den Charakteren sitzt bei vielen mittlerweile unwichtig geworden. Wie in einer Leistungsgessellschaft. Wer nicht mithält bleibt auf der Strecke.

Dazu kommt vielen einfach alles monoton und eintönig vor, alles geht schneller und schneller, zum genießen bleibt keine Zeit. Dies Alles entsteht durch das WOTLK System und ich erkläre euch jetzt warum.

Und ja, ich weiss das es Flames etc. schon immer gab, doch es geht mir ja nicht um die Flames selber sondern um die Ausmaße, die solche Sachen mit WOTLK angenommen haben.

*Schauen wir uns mal die vergangenen Teile von WoW im Kurzformat an:*

*Classic:

*Es war für jeden alles neu, es gab viel zu entdecken. Das System war sehr sehr sehr zeitaufwendig. Vieles bestand aus purer Farmerei, die Ränge im PvP forderten meiner Meinung nach oft unmenschliche Zeitbedingungen. Die mit wenig Zeit beschwerten sich.

*BC:*

Für mich selber die goldene WoW Zeit. Es gab vergleichsweise wenig Meckerei im Vergleich zu Classic und WOTLK. Ausgeglichene Schwierigkeitsgrade, ohne Hardmodes und verschiedene Instanzversionen. Ein gutes Markensystem, sowie gut balanciertes PvP, mit einigen Ausreisern.

Beschwerden gab es in erster Linie über Design, Gladisets und Arena im Allgemeinen.

*WOTLK:*

Das Gegenteil von Classic, mit dem Nachteil, das jetzt nicht alles noch neu und unentdeckt ist. Schwerpunkt liegt bei den Gelegenheitsspielern. Leichte Anforderungen und gute Zeitbedingungen.
Die Hardcore Spieler beschweren sich über zu wenig Schwierigkeit.


Was fällt auf, wenn man sich diese 3 Kurzformen anschaut ? Zunächst einmal, das man es niemals allen recht machen kann. Aber man kann Kompromisse eingehen, sodass möglichst viele Leute zufrieden sind.

*WoW kann man in 4 große Spielergruppen aufteilen*: PvP Spieler, PvE Spieler, PvE & PvP Spieler, Rollenspieler

*Diese Gruppierungen kann man noch einmal in verschiedene Spieltypen einteilen:*

1 - Gelegenheitsspieler
2 - Hardcore Spieler
3 - Ein Mittelding zwischen Gruppe 1 & 2, nennen wir sie "Hardcasual" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren gibt es noch weitere Grupperiungen, welche ziemlich klein sind, wie z.B. Classicraider und irgendwelche Sammler.

Es liegt auf der Hand, dass jede dieser Gruppierungen eine ganz andere Vorstellung von dem "Besten" für das Spiel hat. Demnach KANN man NICHT jeder Gruppierung das optimale Spiel liefern. Denn sobald man sich auf eine der Gruppierung fixiert, beschwert sich eine oder beide anderen Gruppierungen.

*Zu Classic wurde sich auf die Hardcore Spieler fixiert => Casuals beschweren sich
Zu WOTLK wurde sich auf die Casuals fixiert => Hardcore Spieler beschweren sich

*Und wieso gab es in BC vergleichsweise wenig Beschwerden über die Spielmechanik selber ? Ganz einfach, weil Kompromisse gemacht wurden. Das System war so gut durchdacht, das es für alle drei Gruppen genug bot. Es bot für keinen die optimale Lösung, aber es stelle alle drei Gruppen zufrieden.

Denn man kann die 3 Gruppen nicht in einen Topf werfen und den anderen beiden Gruppen, den Spieltyp der einen Gruppe aufzwängen. Sowas KANN NUR zu Streit führen. Den Beweis dafür seht ihr in den Foren und im Spiel selber.

WOTLK ist für Gelegenheitsspieler ein Segen und für die Community im ganzen ein Stich mitten ins Herz. Durch das System fühlen sich 2 große Gruppen schlichtweg benachteiligt. Was zu einem misserablen Klima führt. Gearchecks, DPS, Flamerein usw. lassen grüßen.

In WOTLK nimmt es solche Ausmaße an, weil das Spiel, anderst als zu Clasiczeiten, nichtmehr neu ist. Würde man die Addons tauschen, hätte in Classic so ein Klima geherrscht.


*Doch was genau stimmt im WOTLK System nicht?*

Auch wenn sich das jetzt wie ein einziger Flametext anhören wird, so beinhaltet er doch die Wahrheit. Was Gelegenheitsspieler logischer Weise aus oben genannten Gründen nicht stören wird, stört die anderen Gruppen, aber ich komme zur Sache.

In WOTLk wird sich zunächst auf einen Teil des Contents fixiert. Naxxramas war da und wurde gecleart. Dann kam Ulduar, Naxxramas steht seitdem zunehmend leer. Ulduar wurde gecleart. Die nächste Instanz kam und Ulduar stand und steht leer. Die Kette lässt sich so weiterführen.
Momentan stehen wegen des neuen Dungensuchsystems sogar die Schlachtfelder leer.

Der nächste Punkt ist, das es unzählige (zugegeben übertrieben) verschiedene Instanzversionen gibt. Dies führt zur Demotivation. Denn wer will schon eine Instanz durchspielen, nur um sie dann noch einmal mit mehr Spielern durch zu spielen ? Oft waren oder sind die 10er Versionen sogar härter als die 25er Versionen. Das System hat verfehlt.

Beim Argentumtunier wurde das System sogar noch erweitert, wodurch es von einer Instanz zich Versionen gab. Man macht alles praktisch doppelt und das wieder und wieder. Und zu diesen vielen verschiedenen Versionen, in denen man im Grunde nur alles wiederholt, kommt noch der mangelnde CC in WOTLK. Alles ist sehr Gearlastig und Movement spielt im Gesamtbild in WOTLK eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Durch das System von verschiedenen Versionen, wollte man die schweren Instanzen, die es in BC ZUSÄTZLICH zu den leichten Instanzen gab einfach ersetzen. Irgendwo ist es logisch, das sowas aber eher demotivierend ist. Denn es ist etwas anderes, ob ich einen Boss endlich zum ersten mal töten kann, nach vielen Versuchen und man sich tierisch freut, oder ob man einem boss gegenübersteht, den man schon in einer anderen version besiegt hat und man weiss wie die Instanz aussieht. *Zusätzliche Versionen ersetzen kein MH oder FDS Feeling.*

Wo ich auch schon beim nächsten Punkt wäre: Hardmodes. Ein umstrittener Punkt. Ich bin ein Fan von Erfolgen, doch nur solange sie einen spaßigen Hintergrund haben, oder meinetwegen irgendetwas mit farmen zu tun haben.

Aber wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe und mir den Boss extra schwerer mache, indem ich mir ein Arm auf dem Rücken binde, entzieht sich mir das jedweder Logik. Es ging doch damals auch ohne Hardmodes, das es harte Bosse gab.

Und hier liegt möglicherweise eine verschwiegene Leiche begraben: Arbeitseinsparung. Wieso hat Blizzard nicht wie zu BC einfach meh Instanzen mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden entworfen ?

*Ein Vergleich:*

*BC:* Kara, ZA, Gruul, Magtheridon, MH, FDS, SSC, BT; SW
*WOTLK:* Naxx, Maly, Sartharion, Ulduar, Pdk, icc

Wobei ich die Argentumtunierinstanzen eigentlich nicht als richtige Instanzen bezeichnen kann. Im Prinzip wurden da nur Bosse in das Design einer 5er Instanz gestellt, die zum Teil einfach nur dasselbe machten, wie vergangene Bosse.

Nunja, das sollte es gewesen sein. Es hat gut getan das zu schreiben. Dies alles ist meine eigene Meinung und ich will sie keinem aufzwängen. Ich stehe auch auf keiner Seite, ich bin einfach nur Neutral. Vielen Dank für das Lesen.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu ? Seht ihr es genau so ? oder denkt ihr etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2010)

So ein toller Post, so lange schon hier drin und keiner antwortet. Fühlen sich da vielleicht einige ertappt.

Nett zusammengefasst.


----------



## -Baru- (11. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Du dich beschwerst, dass niemand mehr Naxx und Ulduar geht
aber einen Absatz später nicht noch einmal mit 25 Spielern in den gleichen Raid willst.
Na was denn nun?


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Du dich beschwerst, dass niemand mehr Naxx und Ulduar geht
> aber einen Absatz später nicht noch einmal mit 25 Spielern in den gleichen Raid willst.
> Na was denn nun?



Du musst besser lesen. Das habe ich nicht geschrieben. Außerdem geht es hier nicht um mich selber, es geht um die Situation an sich.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (11. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich vollständig mit dem TE identifizieren. Ich seh das genauso wie du und muss sagen, dass du eine wirklich gute Objektivität beibehälst und neutral an die Sache rangehst. Gefällt mir.

Hare Krishna


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Du dich beschwerst, dass niemand mehr Naxx und Ulduar geht
> aber einen Absatz später nicht noch einmal mit 25 Spielern in den gleichen Raid willst.
> Na was denn nun?



Korrekt. Du hast es nicht verstanden.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Januar 2010)

gut geschrieben 5/10

gehe mit der Gilde immer noch naxx10/25 macht immer sau viel spass uldu nur selten


----------



## Bubi17 (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich dies im offiziellen WoW-Forum posten, da sind einige gut Argumente drin.



> Doch was genau stimmt im WOTLK System nicht?



der Teil hat mir z.B. sehr gut gefallen, weils es passt

... wie gehabt, poste es doch einfach mal im Offi-Forum


----------



## -Baru- (11. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Korrekt. Du hast es nicht verstanden.



Dann erkläre es mir doch bitte noch einmal mit anderen Worten.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Bubi17 schrieb:


> Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich dies im offiziellen WoW-Forum posten, da sind einige gut Argumente drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das geht leider nicht, weil ich von einem CM gebannt wurde temporär. Der Grund war, das ich im Cataclysm Forum, in einen "Cataclysm realease wann?!??!?!?1111" Thread, etwas geschrieben habe, was nicht zum Thema passt und sowas als Spamm erachtet wird. Weswegen ich es auch nicht mehr einsehe in einem Forum mit solch einer lächerlichen Forenmoderation zu schreiben.


----------



## Bubi17 (11. Januar 2010)

Schade, naja ....

@-Baru-: Ich glaube der TE, wollte sagen, das es reicht wenn man nur eine Version einer Instanz hat. Ihm gehe es nämlich auf den Wecker, die gleiche Instanz nur wegen anderem Gear durchzuspielen


----------



## Arosk (11. Januar 2010)

Und was willst du nun von uns wissen? Unsere Meinung? Oder willst du Zustimmung?


----------



## danksager (11. Januar 2010)

ich finde du übertreibst


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und was willst du nun von uns wissen? Unsere Meinung? Oder willst du Zustimmung?



Danke, habe nochmal ein paar Fragen hinzugefügt. Natürlich will ich eure Meinungen hören.


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist eine sehr ausführliche Auflistung von 2 Kernthemen, die es leider schon zu oft gab. 

1) Die WoW Community ist schlecht.
2) WoW ist nicht mehr so toll wie früher. 

Ich kann Deinen Ausführungen in den meisten Punkten folgen, aber nicht zwingend zustimmen. Warum es keine Raidinstanzen in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgeraden mehr gibt? Weil es damit wieder Casual-unfreundlich wäre. 

Blizz hat sich entschieden, den Endcontent für JEDEN erreichbar zu machen. Und auch wenn es die Hardliner verständlicherweise stört, so ist es doch nachvollziehbar.

Die Mitbewerber holen auf. Zu Classic und BC Zeiten gab es kaum ernstzunhemende Konkurenz für WoW. Wenn Du keine Alternative hast, spielst Du es, egal ob Du den Endcontent sehen kannst oder nicht. Inzwischen hast Du alternativen, und die ganzen casuals könnten abwandern und anderen Software Schmieden die 13 Euro im Monat zu zusteuern. 

Wenn jeder den Endcontent erreichen kann, dann werden die Casuals nicht gehen, sondern bleiben. Da sie im Vergleich zu den Hardcore Gamern aber einen weit größeren Teil der Com bilden ist die Entscheidung aus unternehmerischer Sicht die einzig richtige. 

Das jeder Hardcore Gamer absolut enttäuscht ist von der Situation ist aber ebenfalls nachvollziehbar, läßt sich aber aus o.g. Gründen wohl nicht ändern. 

Ich distanziere mich davon hier meine Meinung zu schreiben, da ich hier einen üblen Flame Thread kommen sehe. Denn so schön Du das auch aufbereitet hast, und so anschaulich es auch geschrieben ist, es ist nicht neu, und es war schon 1000 mal da.

Nichts für ungut, aber wir könnnen, jeder für sich, nur entscheiden, ob wir den Weg von Blizz mitgehen, oder ob wir es nicht tun.

So long

Roperi


----------



## Kuman (11. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach bemüht sich Blizzard kaum noch um WoW. Es kommt zwar ständig neuer Content, aber der besteht nur noch aus neuem gear und bossen deren taktik wenig überraschend ist und fast immer schon mal da war. Warum nicht wie in bc den hardcore raidern content geben und den casuals auch...nein, es muss ja jeder die selben raids machen, nur halt mit oder ohne hm. wer macht heut zu tage noch sartharion oder maly? höchstens wegen dem mount. auch das pvp ist ziemlich eingeschlafen. durch bgs lässt sich nur teilweise und unter großem zeitaufwand equip zusammen tragen. da geht man einmal archa und spart sich tagelange kämpfe in bgs...wer geht da noch rein für den spaß?


----------



## Lari (11. Januar 2010)

Meine Meinung:
Ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören. Wie toll war WoW doch zu Zeitpunkt X, wie schlecht ist es doch zu Zeitpunkt Y.
MMORPGs entwickeln sich nunmal, für die Mehrheit augenscheinlich zum positiven, sonst würden es nicht soviele Spieler spielen. Oder vielleicht kommt demnächst die Hiobsbotschaft, auf die die Spieler anderer MMORPGs schon lange warten, und WoW hat rückläufige Spielerzahlen. Dann weiß ich zumindest eins: WoW hat den Zenit erreicht und die Spieler brauchen etwas neues. Aber nichts altes wie WoW Classic.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ist eine sehr ausführliche Auflistung von 2 Kernthemen, die es leider schon zu oft gab.
> 
> ...



Doch wieso hat es dann zu BC funktioniert ? Es ist doch genau so verständlich, das es in MMO's ein ungeschriebenes gesetz ist, das diejenigen, die mehr Zeit investieren auch mehr besitzen. So hart das auch klingt.

Denn mit diesem Argument könnte man auch jedem alles was er brauch einfach schenken, weil ihm die Zeit fehlt. Wie ich schon schrieb, sollten Kompromisse zwischen beiden Gruppen gefunden werden, sonst hört dieses blöde klima nie auf.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören. Wie toll war WoW doch zu Zeitpunkt X, wie schlecht ist es doch zu Zeitpunkt Y.
> MMORPGs entwickeln sich nunmal, für die Mehrheit augenscheinlich zum positiven, sonst würden es nicht soviele Spieler spielen. Oder vielleicht kommt demnächst die Hiobsbotschaft, auf die die Spieler anderer MMORPGs schon lange warten, und WoW hat rückläufige Spielerzahlen. Dann weiß ich zumindest eins: WoW hat den Zenit erreicht und die Spieler brauchen etwas neues. Aber nichts altes wie WoW Classic.



Der nächste, der es nicht verstanden hat. Ich habe extra geschrieben, das ich keiner bin der sagt, das da und da ALLES besser war. Im Gegenteil, ich finde das Questen und Leveln an WOTLK einfach genial. Die Atmosphäre ist der Wahnsinn. Und ich finde das neue Dungeosystem toll, der Eingangspost ist Neutral gehalten.

Jeder WoW Teil hat seine guten und schlechten Seiten, welche für jeden anderst sind.


----------



## corlay (11. Januar 2010)

Der aktuelle Status der WOW-Community ist deswegen so "scheisse", weil immer mehr Leute mit verschiedenen Einstellungen zum Spiel spielen. Wer heute mmit WOW anfängt wird schon gleich nachden er 80 geworden ist in das System gezwungen. Wer seinen GS und DPS nicht auswendig weis, ist den anderen im Nachteil. Der WOW-Spieler von heute braucht wie du schon gesagt hast immer nur Perfektion, denn sonst kommt er nicht weiter. Die Leute wollen nur noch "fixe Clearruns nur mit Leuten mit Equip (also wied ein Equipstand benötigt, der über den des Raids den man clearen will, weit hinausschießt) und Erfahrung (also Achievement posten).Deswegen denke ich, dass für 80-90% der WOW-Spieler ihre Zeit in WOW nur damit verbracht werden muss, besseres Gear zu sammeln(also sind sie nach gesundem Menschenverstand schon süchtig), und wenn sie dann endlich "imba" sind damit rumzuprahlen, ohne Rücksicht auf soziale Aspekte des Spiels(Mitspieler sind nur dafür da, dein Equip zu verbessern, indem sie mit dir Raiden). Weil man in WoW anonym ist und in diesem "Flamebereich" von Blizzards Seite her alles erlaubt ist, gehen die Spieler extrem assozial miteinander um (ich muss an dieser Stelle mein herzlichstes Belieid an alle "Nichtflamesüchtigen" 25er Randomraidleiter aussprechen, ihr habts echt schwer)

Unterm Strich:

Der Mensch ist faul und versucht imemr auf die einfachste Weise sein Ziel zu erreichen, duch die Erfindung von Sachen wie Equipchecks(also Equichecks sind eigentlich ok und manchmal auch ein Muss, wenn sich mal wieder ein Grün/Blau equippter Palatank für einen PDK 25er Raid als MT bewirbt, nur man sollte einfach nicht übertreiben) , Gearscores und DPS entsteht die aktuelle Community.

Vieles mag auch davon kommen, wie Blizzard mit wow umgeht. Jetzt wo auch Casuals das Spiel spielen und die meisten Leute nicht einfach aufhören willen zu spielen können sie mit wenig Arbeit die Spieler beschäftigen und sie nebenbei auszuquetschen (Monatsgebüren, kostenpflichtige Dienste etc...)


----------



## 44IsoO (11. Januar 2010)

Es stimmt tatsächlich, dass man es einfach nicht allen Recht machen kann.

Warum aber Blizzard nicht einfach auf beide Seiten der Community eingehen kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Zu Burning Crusade war doch in der Tat die Symbiose gegeben.


----------



## Dabow (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Classic:
> 
> *Es war für jeden alles neu, es gab viel zu entdecken. Das System war sehr sehr sehr zeitaufwendig. Vieles bestand aus purer Farmerei, die Ränge im PvP forderten meiner Meinung nach oft unmenschliche Zeitbedingungen. Die mit wenig Zeit beschwerten sich.
> 
> ...



Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass sich das Spiel nicht ständig weiterentwickelt. Die Zeit bleibt nunmal nicht stehen und somit " war " Classic mal. So wie es damals war, wird es nichtmehr werden!
Wie dein Threadname schon gut aussagt : Der Wandel der Zeit

btw : Sehr toll geschrieben !


----------



## sunrise82 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu....
Ich finde nicht, dass Hardmodes etwas mit Content zu tun
haben... 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach alles Augenwischerei...
Wenn ihr Euch mit sowas zufrieden gebt, seid ihr selbst 
schuld...
Ich habe in BC nichtmal ansatzweise den ganzen Content
gesehen und ich muss sagen berechtigterweise...
Ich bin auch absolut net böse drum...
Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit und somit fand ich es angemessen, dass
denjenigen mit mehr Zeit auch mehr zu steht... 
Ist doch auch logisch... 

Wie dem auch sei hoffe ich wirklich inständig, dass es mit
Cata wieder bergauf geht....

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Daryst (11. Januar 2010)

Da ist schon einiges wahres dran.
Allerdings bin ich gegen die unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrade zwischen Raid Instanzen, Warum?
Wie viele Gilden pro Server haben den Endboss gesehen in SW? Oder in BT?
Klar jetzt zu Wotlk kann man da mal eben rein rennen...aber damals waren es nur sehr wenige Gilde (3-4) die jemals alles gelegt haben.
Sry, aber ich will nicht erneut mit ansehen, wie sich die Poser in Og hinstellen, weil sie ja so toll sind.
Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun, aber ich spiele doch keine 5-7 Stunden am Tag für das bisschen raiden.
Blizz möchte vieleicht auch mal etwas entwickelt, was mehr als 5% der Spieler sehen, denn Hardcore Raidern, kann man gerne wieder hammer schwerer Raid Bosse vorsetzen, dann aber bitte im PDK aussehen, weil die Programmierer besses Publikum verdient haben, als die ,zu meist Aroganten, Hardcore raider( Vorallem mehr Publikum).

MfG

PS: Meine Meinung, Rechtschreibfehler sind normal. Ein Spiel soll nicht zur Arbeit werden, es soll Spaß machen!


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass sich das Spiel nicht ständig weiterentwickelt. Die Zeit bleibt nunmal nicht stehen und somit " war " Classic mal. So wie es damals war, wird es nichtmehr werden!
> Wie dein Threadname schon gut aussagt : Der Wandel der Zeit
> 
> btw : Sehr toll geschrieben !



Schon klar, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich würde sicherlich nicht das Addon 1:1 zurückhaben wollen. Es geht mir um das Spielsystem. Wie die Equipbeschaffung, Schwierigkeitsgrad usw. alles aufgebaut ist und wie gut alle harmoniert.

BC ist meiner Meinung nach das Addon mit dem besten Spielsystem, aber nicht das beste Addon im Allgemeinen.


----------



## KingKarlotti (11. Januar 2010)

> BC: Kara, ZA, Gruul, Magtheridon, MH, FDS, BT; SW


Und was ist mit SSC?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf. Das Spielsystem fördert 12-15-Jährige was den restlichen 16-naja sagen wir mal 60-Jährigen (Flamed mich wenn ihr nen älteren kennt) nicht passt. Habe auch aus diesem grund aufgehört, das Spiel macht keinen Spaß, wenn man 3mal die Woche den Gleichen Boss legen muss. Und bevor wieder wer flamed, von wegen "mit wow aufgehört und lungert noch im wow-Forum rum...mimimi!!!11einseinself", dem sei gesagt, dassich vllt wieder mit cata anfange, also pssssssssst.

MfG


----------



## Freaking (11. Januar 2010)

Zuerst zum Thread:
Super geschrieben und Deine Sachlichkeit ist beeindruckend.
Vor allem Deine Gabe es dermaßen präzise auf den Punkt zu bringen.

Was anderes:
Die Anzahl der eröffneten Threads bezüglich dieser Probleme wird bei Blizzard sicher nicht unbemerkt bleiben, daher denke ich wird Blizzard Cataclysm anders gestalten WotLK.
Zumindest hoffe ich es...

Poste das doch mal im offiziellen WoW-Forum!


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (11. Januar 2010)

Was ich persönlich noch unnötig finde ist das neue Markensystem.

Zu BC gab es eine Marke mit der man sich mehr oder weniger gutes Equipp kaufen konnte.
Bei Wotlk gibt es mittlerweile schon 5 Marken. I-wann kommt die 6te Marke dann die 7te usw. 
Das ist so unlogisch^^

Mfg Schattenstoffspezi


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Doch wieso hat es dann zu BC funktioniert ? Es ist doch genau so verständlich, das es in MMO's ein ungeschriebenes gesetz ist, das diejenigen, die mehr Zeit investieren auch mehr besitzen. So hart das auch klingt.
> 
> Denn mit diesem Argument könnte man auch jedem alles was er brauch einfach schenken, weil ihm die Zeit fehlt. Wie ich schon schrieb, sollten Kompromisse zwischen beiden Gruppen gefunden werden, sonst hört dieses blöde klima nie auf.




Und genau an diesem Punkt wirst Du niemals eine Einigung in den "Gruppen" finden. Als Casual, der weil er Familie und Beruf hat, und dieses für ihn sehr zeitaufwendig ist, wirst Du nie einsehen, das Du Dir Equip "erarbeiten" musst. Du zahlst Deine 13 Euro , also willst Du auch zu Arthas vordringen.

Als Hardcorer wirst Du niemals einsehen, warum die Casuals alles in den A..... geschoben bekommen, weil Du X statt Y Stunden investieren kannst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Wenn interessieren 13 Euro, auch der Casual hat dafür mehr als genug Gegenleistung. 

Das ungeschriebene Gesetz des MMO ist also in meinen Augen fragwürdig. Alle zahlen das gleiche, und Wer mehr Zeit zum investieren hat muss nicht zwingend mehr erreichen. Warum auch? Zeig mir ein anderes Beispiel, bei dem 2 Personen für das gleiche Produkt zum gleichen Preis unterschiedliche Qualitäten erhalten.
In BC hat es eben auch nicht funktioniert. Der Endcontent wurde damals definitiv nicht von jedem Spieler gesehen, denke ich. 

Ich denke ein Kompromiss zwischen den Partein ist nicht möglich, da Du es nicht allen Recht machen kannst. 

Und wenn Blizz auch nur ein Stück Richtung Hardcore Gaming zurück rudert werden viele Casuals sich abwenden, weil es inzwischen zuviele Alternativen gibt. 

Und es bleibt verständlich, das ein kommerzielles Unternehmen lieber 80% der Kunden glücklich sieht, als die verbleibenden 20%. 

Ich betone noch mal, das ich hier Meinungsneutral schreibe, ich werde mich nicht auf die eine oder andere Seite stellen, sonder für mich persönlich den Zeitpunkt finden, wo mir WoW keine Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Freaking schrieb:


> Zuerst zum Thread:
> Super geschrieben und Deine Sachlichkeit ist beeindruckend.
> Vor allem Deine Gabe es dermaßen präzise auf den Punkt zu bringen.
> 
> ...



Geht ja leider nicht, da mich ein schlauer Gm gebannt hat, weil ich in einem Cataclysm Release Spamm Thread, etwas geschrieben habe, was nicht zum Thema passt. 

Habe das schon oft im Offiziellen Forum geschrieben, nur nicht als eigenes Thema. Ich in doch überrascht, das dieser Thread nicht schon längst in ein erbittertes Minenfeld aus Flames mutiert ist. im offiziellen Forum wäre es das wahrscheinlich schon längst.


Leider stößt man bei den WoW Spielern immer mehr auf taube Ohren, die Meisten sehen nurnoch  augendas nächste Epic, mount, Pet etc. vor Augen.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Ich find die verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrade in den Raids super in jedem Spiel kann man den schwierigkeitgrad einstellen warum nicht auch in nem Onlinespiel.

Die normalen Raids sind doch voll von Leuten die ihren Spass haben wie viele von denen hätten in PDOK 25 den 2 Boss gesehen ?

Das Grundproblem von WoW ist einfach das es ausgelatscht ist wie ein paar Uralte Turnschuhe, renn hier hin kill Mob X ren dahin farm Mat Y und die Community besteht nich mehr nur aus nem Haufen Nerds sondern ist bunt gemischt so ist halt der lauf der Zeit.

Der rest ist Augenwischerei in BC wurden die Bosse hingestellt wie sie waren und irgendwann wurden sie von Blizz gnädig generft damit die ausser Ensidia auch mal wer anders legt das war imho der allergrösste Crap und Leute die wie ich mitten in BC angefange hatten htten nie ne Chance wieder aufzuschlissen oder auch mal tolle spannende Bosskämpfe im 25er zu erleben auch wenn sie nicht so schwer sind wie im Hardmode.


Btw kannst du mal bitte deinen Eisenbeschlagenen Proto posten ?


----------



## 1Harrizona (11. Januar 2010)

Ganz zu Beginn nun mal. Flames und ähnliches gabs zu BC-Zeiten auch nicht viel weniger.

Naja... meiner Meinung nach kanns Blizz den Leuten einfach nur nicht Recht machen. Zu BC-Zeiten, wenn man nen Char auf 70 hatte, lief man 100mal Kara, um equip für höhere Instanzen zu haben.
Und viele haben genau deshalb mimimi gemacht. Die wollten auch mal nen anderen Raid ausser nur Kara sehen. Da gabs keine Equipchecks oder Gearscorenachfragen. Dafür waren aber einige Leute nicht so unverschämt, mit komplett blauem Equip nach nem ZA-Raid zu fragen. Zugegeben, die verlangten DPS-Zahlen und die "pls-nur-mit-Clearerfolg"-Bedingungen sind etwas übertrieben. Andererseits, was will ich mit nem DD, der keine 5k DPS schiebt bei Fauldarm. Die meisten Leute die RICHTIG Schaden schieben können, wissen auch wie man ihre Klasse spielt und sind keine Movementkrüppel. DPS kommt nicht nur von Equip. Natürlich skalierts damit, aber gib mal jemandem der keine Ahnung von WoW hat nen von mir aus Full T10 Schurken in die Hand, unverzaubert, ungesockelt und ungeskillt. Der soll ihn dann VZten, sockeln und skillen und anschließend 11k DPS bei Flickwerk drücken. Schafft er nicht. Aber egal, darauf will ich eigentlich gar nicht hinaus, weil ich die Ansprüche die gestellt werden auch übertrieben find. 

Viel schlimmer find ich eben die Tatsache, dass sich Leute darüber beschweren, dass es ne Instanz in sovielen Versionen gibt, bzw dass Instanzen zu leicht sind. 

Wenns euch stört, lauft einfach ne Instanz nur in einer Version. man kann mit Naxx10 Equip sichererlich nach Ulduar gehen, 219er Items farmen. mit diesen nach PDK, 232er Items abstauben und dann Icc. so erhöht sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad, und ihr musstet ne Instanz nur in einer Version laufen. Genauso kann man natürlich auch nur die 25er rennen.

Zum Thema Hardmodes, Viele Leute sagen der Content is zu einfach. Genau für die Leute sind die Hardmodes. Wenn dir Yogg-Saron zu einfach is, dann mach halt Yogg+0... sollte schwerer sein. Wo is das Problem? Wer mir jetzt sagt "neeh, kein bock, is ja immer noch der selbe Boss, und ich hab ihn ja down mit +4", der solls erstmal Versuchen. Natürlich, im Grundprinzip isses der gleiche Boss, nur gibt es einiges mehr zu beachten.

Sogesehen bietet die Einführung von Hardmodes keinen wirklichen Nachteil. Casuals können Easymodes gehen, harcoreraider machen Hardmodes. 

Genauso wie "Heul, voll fieß. ich war Wochenlang in PDK und hab marken für t9 gefarmt, jetz läuft jeder Casual damit rum, weil ers aus Heros hat." Na und? was is so schlimm dran? Du kannst nach PDOK oder ICC gehen, wo nicht jeder Casual seine Items herhat. Und wenn ihr euch euern nächsten Char hochspielt, müsst ihr nichtmehr wochenlang eure hardcoreraidgilde nerven, sie solln euch doch bitte durch kara ziehen, sondern könnt ohne viel planung heroinis gehen und dort triumphmarken abstauben. wie man sehen kann, kein nachteil.

Zum Thema "wäähäääää.. Blizz macht immer bosse, die älteren bossen ähneln.. ich will das nicht". dazu kann ich nur sagen "wäähääääää.. VW, Audi, Ford, Opel, BMW, GM, und alle andern machen immer Autos mit runden rädern... ich will das nicht". 

Mit WotLK kamen meiner meinung nach die abwechslungsreichsten bossfights überhaupt. ich denk jetz mal an Flammenleviathan, Mimiron, Yogg-Saron, Algalon, Luftschlacht, Fauldarm.. um nur einige zu nennen...

lasst euch nicht immer so bemitleiden. ihr spielt das spiel doch sowieso, also beschwert euch nicht. 

wenn ihr mir nen char zeigen könnt, der jedes archivement hat, und nicht einmal dabei gestorben is, der darf mir sagen, das spiel is zu einfach, er hat die nase voll von 4 verschiedenen schlachtzugsversionen und die bosse kennt er auch alle in und auswendig.


----------



## Gorb001 (11. Januar 2010)

Er spricht mir aus der Seele.

Und das schönste an seinem Text: Man kann ihn flüssig lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (11. Januar 2010)

Seit ihr es nicht langsam mal leid?
Schon wieder son endlos langer Post, zum xten mal.
Na ja wer langeweile hat hf beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Und genau an diesem Punkt wirst Du niemals eine Einigung in den "Gruppen" finden. Als Casual, der weil er Familie und Beruf hat, und dieses für ihn sehr zeitaufwendig ist, wirst Du nie einsehen, das Du Dir Equip "erarbeiten" musst. Du zahlst Deine 13 Euro , also willst Du auch zu Arthas vordringen.
> 
> Als Hardcorer wirst Du niemals einsehen, warum die Casuals alles in den A..... geschoben bekommen, weil Du X statt Y Stunden investieren kannst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Wenn interessieren 13 Euro, auch der Casual hat dafür mehr als genug Gegenleistung.
> 
> ...



Es gibt aber auch eine Grenze die man mal ziehen muss. Sicher man kann auch wirklich alles komplett vereinfachen, sodass es auch der letzte Typ mit wenig Zeitinvestition zu etwas im Spiel bringen kann. Aber man sollte sich auch bewusst sein, das MMO's schon immer Zeitfresser Nr.1 waren, was PC Spiele betrifft. Für ein MMO sollte man nunmal Zeit mitbringen.

Es sollte aber auch ein gewisser Herausforderungsgrad im Spiel herrschen und wenn ich mir angucke, wie zerstritten die Community im moment ist, denke ich nicht, das sich nur 20% über die Entwicklung aufregen.

Der Casual muss irgendwo auch aktzeptieren, das es nunmal immer welche geben wird, die mehr Zeit haben und somit mehr besitzen, in welcher Form auch immer. Im echten Leben kannst du auch nicht erwarten, mit einem Hauptschulabschluss genausoviel zu erhalten wie jemand mit Abitur.

Und man sollte halt entscheiden: Passt ein MMo in mein Zeitfeld oder nicht.

Vereinfachungen waren in der Tat nötig, aber man sollte dennoch anspruchsvolle Sachen im Spiel beibehalten und das ohne künstliche Schwermacher, sodass für beide Seiten etwas rauspringt.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

1Harrizona schrieb:


> Ganz zu Beginn nun mal. Flames und ähnliches gabs zu BC-Zeiten auch nicht viel weniger.
> 
> Naja... meiner Meinung nach kanns Blizz den Leuten einfach nur nicht Recht machen. Zu BC-Zeiten, wenn man nen Char auf 70 hatte, lief man 100mal Kara, um equip für höhere Instanzen zu haben.
> Und viele haben genau deshalb mimimi gemacht. Die wollten auch mal nen anderen Raid ausser nur Kara sehen. Da gabs keine Equipchecks oder Gearscorenachfragen. Dafür waren aber einige Leute nicht so unverschämt, mit komplett blauem Equip nach nem ZA-Raid zu fragen. Zugegeben, die verlangten DPS-Zahlen und die "pls-nur-mit-Clearerfolg"-Bedingungen sind etwas übertrieben. Andererseits, was will ich mit nem DD, der keine 5k DPS schiebt bei Fauldarm. Die meisten Leute die RICHTIG Schaden schieben können, wissen auch wie man ihre Klasse spielt und sind keine Movementkrüppel. DPS kommt nicht nur von Equip. Natürlich skalierts damit, aber gib mal jemandem der keine Ahnung von WoW hat nen von mir aus Full T10 Schurken in die Hand, unverzaubert, ungesockelt und ungeskillt. Der soll ihn dann VZten, sockeln und skillen und anschließend 11k DPS bei Flickwerk drücken. Schafft er nicht. Aber egal, darauf will ich eigentlich gar nicht hinaus, weil ich die Ansprüche die gestellt werden auch übertrieben find.
> ...



*Vorweg: Nur die posten, die diesen post KOMPLETT gelesen haben.

*Ist ein Satz denn wirklich so schwer zu verstehen ?*




*Seit ihr es nicht langsam mal leid?
Schon wieder son endlos langer Post, zum xten mal.
Na ja wer langeweile hat hf beim nächsten mal...  				  				  				



*Vorweg: Nur die posten, die diesen post KOMPLETT gelesen haben.*


----------



## Willtaker (11. Januar 2010)

lieber TE,

ich bin der meinung, dass dieses them hier schon x-mal diskutiert wurde. allerdings hast du dir die mühe gemacht, dass der text ansprechend und in deutscher sprache daher kommt. das spricht auf jeden fall für dich.

aber wie du selber sagst: es gibt verschiedene gruppen von spielern und die werden sich garantiert niemals einig sein. schade eigentlich, aber wenn ich mir ansehe, dass heut vormittag der handelschannel voll von pokemon-diskussionen war, dann werden sogar liebe ältere spieler auf dauer aggressiv.


----------



## Skyler93 (11. Januar 2010)

15/10 du sprichst mir aus der seele, besser als ich es kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach super respekt nice zusammengefasst, jetz kann ich wenn wer nervt das einfach reinposten und sagen, da haste das ist der grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orgoron er muss dir garnichts posten, WAS VERSTEHT IHR DARUNTER NICHT, er hat nicht gesagt das er die hardmodes geschafft hat,
Man muss die Hardmodes nicht durch haben, um zu wissen, das die hardmodes einen keinen spaß machen!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (11. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> So ein toller Post, so lange schon hier drin und keiner antwortet. Fühlen sich da vielleicht einige ertappt.
> 
> Nett zusammengefasst.



nett zusammengefasst triffts.
die neuen Erkenntnisse sind praktisch unauffindbar.
Es ist allerdings eine nette Übersicht der vergangenen Streitthemen.
Vieles klingt allerdings subjektiv und sehr nach "mimimi".

In vielem darf ich dir zustimmen in einigem nicht lieber TE.
Hier wirst du allerdings keine Freunde finden mit diesem Thread.
Es gibt zu viele dieser Art und er nennt zu unangenehme Wahrheiten...

da du aber mit 95% mit meiner Meinung übereinstimmst:
9/10


----------



## Grushdak (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ... In diesem Thread will ich mir meinen Unmut über die, _meiner Meinung nach_, immer mehr verkommende WoW Community von der Seele schreiben, bevor ich dieses Spiel bis Cataclysm erst einmal pausieren werde.


Sry, daß ich noch nicht alles gelesen habe (hole ich dennoch gleich nach).
Doch genau Du bist ein Teil dieser von Dir beschriebenen Community - warum? ...
weil Du ein xxxxltes Topic zu diesem Thema eröffnest, nur weil Dir danach ist.
Nutze doch bitte einfach mal schon vorhandene Topics und setze Dich aus Egoismus nicht über alles andere hinweg!

Sry, nur so empfand ich es gleich nach den ersten Sätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*sodenRestlesengeh*

ps. Und was soll man denn bitte heutzutage erwarten (?) - wir steuern nunmal auf die Katastrophe zu.^^

greetz


----------



## Allystix (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finde auch das wow mit wotlk etwas naja..."blasser" wurde. Da wäre zum Beispiel ein Grund meinerseits, der noch nicht hier Stand: Die Einleitungsmelodie. Mal echt, wenn ich wow starte gefällt mir die Einleitungsmelodie nicht. Die Musik sagt schon aus dass das Spiel aufregend und abenteuerlustig ist, aber im Gegensatz zur alten Melodie fehlt da der Flair und das Gefühl das jeder Tag ein neues Hindernis ist, das man mit einem vorzüglichen Abenteuer und einer super Laune überwinden kann. Darüber hinaus nehm ich an das das Feeling nicht nur mit wotlk sich verändert hat, nein, es sind auch die Spieler die sich in eine neue Ära begeben haben. Man merkt das heutzutage mehr Leute wegen wenig DPS und lausigem Gearscore aus einer Gruppe/Schlachtzug gekickt werden. Ich meine, die Leute die wenig Zeit haben um massig zu farmen oder sich gutes Equip zu holen können nicht, weil sie wichtigeres zu tun haben. Ich z.B. lerne angemessen um gute Noten zu bekommen um mir eine gute Zukunft zu sichern. Andere haben eine Familie um die sie sich sorgen müssen. Das die "besseren" Spieler die nicht so guten wegen solchen sachen wie Gear. DPS oder sonstigem flamen müssen ist meiner Meinung nach einfach widerlich. Aber man soll dan nicht den anderen Spieler zurückflamen. Sind auch nur Menschen. Aber  wotlk hat auch seine guten Seiten. Das z.B. jeder den Endcontent erreichen kann finde ich spitze, da so jeder die Chance hat, ihn zu erreichen. 



> Momentan stehen wegen des neuen Dungensuchsystems sogar die Schlachtfelder leer.



Ja das finde ich auch sehr schade. Man sollte ähnlich wie beim Dungeonsuchsystem zufällig ein Schlachtfeld betreten können und auch nach siegreicher Beendung ein Item bekommen wie bein Dungeonsystem. Na türlich soll das Zufalssprinzip so gemacht werden, das die Chance höher ist, an Schlachtfeldtagen das passenden Schlachtfeld zu betreten, um so mehr Ehre zu sammeln.

Das war meine Meinung.

Mfg Allystix


----------



## Braamséry (11. Januar 2010)

Ich stimme dir in fast allen Punkten zu. 

Ich muss jedoch sagen (auch wenns nur eine kleine Sache ist), dass die Optimierung der Sockelungen eigentlich immer gang und gebe war, weil man zumindest in diesem Teil leicht das Maximum erreichen konnte. Was die Skillungen betrifft, als Bsp, gab es aber wirklich in einem Baum mehrere Varianten zwischen denen man wählen konnte.

Dann muss ich auch noch, nicht gegen dich, sondern gegen alle gerichtet, sagen, dass mir das Wort "Gelegenheistspieler" oder "Casual" total auf die Nerven geht.
Diese Wort spiegeln nicht das wieder was sie zu beschreiben versuchen. Sie sagen aus, dass jemand wenig spielt, ja. Aber wie er spielt wird in keiner weise bedacht.
Wenn man sich nämlich die meisten Casuals anguckt wird einem auffallen, dass die meisten Casuals nicht viel weniger spielen als Leute die erfolgreich in guten Gilden raiden. Ich selber habe mal knappe 6 Monate, wegen Schule, nur 3-4Tage die Woche gespielt und war trotzdem immer bei 2 Raids dabei, wodurch ich den Content bis Illidan pre 3.0 down hatte. (Wir haben später mit dem raiden angefangen, dadurch fehlte für SW einfach die Zeit, sonst hätten wir da auch noch den ein oder andern Boss geschafft)

Man könnte also die Casuals, die Whinen, eher als No-Skill-Casual bezeichnen.
Ich führe folgendes Beispiel immer wieder gerne auf, welches dies auch zu unterstreichen vermag:

Die besten Hordengilde auf dem Server, auf dem ich spielte, hatte mit 3 Raidtagen und jeweils 4Std Raidzeit, Anub'Arak 25 HM als 284. Gilde auf der Welt down. Klar bei so einer Gilde muss man eine gewisse Aktivität und Zusammenspiel an den Tag legen. Aber bei mir sah es lange Zeit noch schlechter mit dem raiden aus und ich hab einiges geschafft.

Die Leute die ich liebevoll als No-Skill-Casual bezeichne sind also die, die entweder zu faul sind um sich eine Gilde zu suchen, sich zu bewerben und mit denen zu raiden oder die dem Namen alle Ehre machen und wegen fehlenden Spielverständnisses einfach net aufgenommen werden bzw rausgeworfen werden. Und wenn eine Gilde net eigenständig raiden kann sucht sie sich ne Partnergilde, das wär früher immer so. Heute sieht man solche Bündnisse gar net mehr.



-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Du dich beschwerst, dass niemand mehr Naxx und Ulduar geht
> aber einen Absatz später nicht noch einmal mit 25 Spielern in den gleichen Raid willst.
> Na was denn nun?



Vergleichen wir mal den Ausgangspunkt mit BC.

BC-Timeline eines 70ers
Lvl Up zu 70 --> Hero Inis für Equip --> Kara-Gruul --> Maggi/SSC/TK --> MH/BT --> SW
So sah es aus ab dem Punkt wo man 70 geworden ist, wenn man denn das weitere sehen wollte. (Ich gehe von ungenervten Bossen aus, wie Maggi pre-nerf und mit allen Pre-Qs)
Dadurch bedingt musste jeder neue 70er das durch machen, sowie eig jeder Twink, wodurch die Inis nie wirklich Leer waren.

Gucken wir mal heute:
Lfl Up zu 80 --> Hero Inis für Marken, ergo T9/Archavons Kammer für T9/9,5 --> PDK

Die Raidinis früher waren einfach net leer, weil man das EQ daraus brauchte. Heute bekommt man aber alles in hero Inis durch marken, wodurch Naxx und Ulduar austerben.


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der Casual muss irgendwo auch aktzeptieren, das es nunmal immer welche geben wird, die mehr Zeit haben und somit mehr besitzen, in welcher Form auch immer. Im echten Leben kannst du auch nicht erwarten, mit einem Hauptschulabschluss genausoviel zu erhalten wie jemand mit Abitur.
> 
> *Warum muss er das? Das Beispiel mit dem Schulabschluss ist ja nun wirklich am Thema vorbei. Da halte ich dagegen: Ich will für 60 cent 1,5 Liter Milch, während Du nur 1 Liter bekommst, schließlich habe ich es weite zum Supermarkt als Du. (Dieses Beispiel ist genau so sinnlos, das ist mir klar, es soll nur aufzeigen, das es hier keine Patentlösung gibt. Jede verdammte Medallie hat zwei Seiten)*
> Und man sollte halt entscheiden: Passt ein MMo in mein Zeitfeld oder nicht.
> ...


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meine eigene Theorie von was für ne Gruppe von Leuten  solche Treads wie dieser kommen von Menschen die z.B. in BC rund um die Uhr vor der Kiste sassen und so sich irgenwann durch Luck auch in die Reihe der Prolls in IF einreihen konnten und nun geht das nicht mehr so schön.

Ich denke mal nicht das z.B. Ensidia ein ernsthaftes Problem damit hat das es die armen Casulalschweine wie ich jetzt etwas einfacher haben ^^


Also bleibt wohl blos noch eine Gruppe in WoW die im moment Phantomschmerzen haben eventuell villeicht auch noch die echten Roleplayer aber dazu kann ich jetzt mal nix sagen.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Man könnte also die Casuals, die Whinen, eher als No-Skill-Casual bezeichnen.


Also nun hör mal auf, hier noch so eine bescheuerte Klassifizierung einzubringen !!
Genau solche Leute sollten mal vollkommen ausgeschlossen werden, die aber auch alles immer neu unterteilen müssen,
was nicht gerade ein Zusammenspiel vieler fördert - ganz im Gegenteil.

greetz


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> *Oh? Wenn ich also Am Tag 12 Stunden inkl. an und abreise für Arbeit investiere, und dann noch sowohl meinen Kindern als auch meiner Frau Zeit gönnen möchte, dann sollte ich besser kein MMO spielen, oder mich damit zufrieden geben, das ich nur 60% vom Content sehe? Ich bitte Dich.*



Ja, aber es ist doch so. man kann doch nicht alles im Leben haben und es ist schließlich nur ein Spiel. Wenn du jetzt irgend ein bedeutenderPolitiker wärst, kannst du doch auch nicht erwarten, das sich das Spiel so anpasst, das du dann alles sehen kannst ?

Ich meine ja nur, das man den Casuals nicht alles vorbehalten sollte, aber man auch nicht sämtliche Schwierigkeiten rauspatchen sollte.

Seid doch mal ehrlich, Gruul der erste Boss, vergleicht den mal mit Sartharion. Das ist wieder so ein Punkt. Damals war die Klasse noch wichtig, heute ist nurnoch Tank, DD und Heiler wichtig. Die Klassen sind mehr oder weniger ziemlich unwichtig geworden.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ich hab meine eigene Theorie von was für ne Gruppe von Leuten  solche Treads wie dieser kommen von Menschen die z.B. in BC rund um die Uhr vor der Kiste sassen und so sich irgenwann durch Luck auch in die Reihe der Prolls in IF einreihen konnten und nun geht das nicht mehr so schön.
> 
> Ich denke mal nicht das z.B. Ensidia ein ernsthaftes Problem damit hat das es die armen Casulalschweine wie ich jetzt etwas einfacher haben ^^
> 
> ...



Ein RL - Flamer, nein wie niedlich. Habe mich schon gefragt wo die bleiben.


----------



## doodlez_himself (11. Januar 2010)

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. BC hat mir auch wirklich besser gefallen als wotlk. 
Und ich hoffe, dass mit Cataclysm dieser Firlefanz mit 10/25 Instanzen aufhört.

Naja, ich lass mich da mal überraschen.


Tüdelü


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ein RL - Flamer, nein wie niedlich. Habe mich schon gefragt wo die bleiben.




Ins schwarze getroffen ?


----------



## Ukmâsmú (11. Januar 2010)

Netter Text, aber du dramatisierst das glaub ein bissel zu stark.

das auf den schlachtfeldern keine Leute mehr sind, weil es nu den Dungeonfinder gibt ist mir net aufgefallen, wah. weil ich kein pvp mache, allerdings würde das erklären warun so viele grottenschlechte Nups in den ganzen heros rumlungern und den spielspaß mit ihrer inkompetenz schmälern.

aber ehrlich ich finde das system mit hardmodes gut:
überleg mal in BC gab es ganz am ende SW, da hatten noch netmal ein großteil der gilden Illi down, und ich hab mich damals dann direckt nach SW begeben, war acuh eher ne seltenheit. Nun kommt ne neue ini und du kannst dir sofort anguggen was da abgeht. find cih persönlcih gut. Was ich schlimmer fand als Die hardmodes ist auch, das es am ende von BC den kiddi nerv patch gab, sodass jeder mit der letzten napgilde zumindest bruta downklopfen konnte, da hab ich grad an twins getryt als der rauskam und dann gingen die ganzen bosse so fix down, da hat doh keiner was davon. das andere extrem ist, wenn man es net vereinfacht hätte hätten verdammt wenige Spieler die ini überhaupt mal zu gesicht bekommen. Nun können die guten spieler HM machen und scih freun das se ihn geschafft haben, und die casuals, das sie die ini auf normal clear haben. ob mit großem oder kleinen raid ist egal.

nun des Problem mit Fülle an inis kansnte acuh net sagen: Damals war SSC und The Eye aufm glecihen niveau (in etwa) udn acuh MH und BT schenkten sich die bosse net arg viel.

Trotzdem gabs zu beginn was was wirklcih SEHR nützlcih war und ich auch sehr vermisse, du aber net angesprochen hast und das sind die PRE-Quests!!!.

Wär für:
Ich darf nach pdk wenn cih yogg down hab. wen ich anub down hab darf ich ICC usw. 

das vermisse ich!


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Seid doch mal ehrlich, Gruul der erste Boss, vergleicht den mal mit Sartharion. Das ist wieder so ein Punkt. Damals war die Klasse noch wichtig, heute ist nurnoch Tank, DD und Heiler wichtig. Die Klassen sind mehr oder weniger ziemlich unwichtig geworden.




Bring the Player not the Klass !


Mal ehrlich hattest du ihn den vorm ersten Nerf down ?


Das auf den Schlachtfeldern keiner mehr ist liegt daran das man jetzt für jeden Crap Arenawertung braucht und den meisten Spielern die Ehre bis zur Halskrause steht.


Btw was die WoW Community am meisten kaputt macht ist. ICH muss mehr haben als der noobige vergimpte Casual da neben mir der eh nix kann.


----------



## DiemoX (11. Januar 2010)

Wie die meisten Leute hier finde ich BC besser als WotLK. Mich hat es nie gestört, dass ich nicht den kompletten Content sehen konnte. Damals war eine Gilde auch noch gut, wenn sie Lady Vashj gelegt hatte. So war es bei mir damals. 
Sunwell war halt der Spielplatz für die härteren Spieler. Na und? Wenn heute eine Gilde PdK clear hat, wen interessierts? Jede Instanz ist fast ohne großen Aufwand mit jeder dahergelaufenen Rnd-Gruppe zu bewältigen, solang Gear/Dps/Erfolg vorhanden ist. 

Das Spiel kam einem viel epischer vor, wenn man die großen Gilden in den Videos sah wie sie illidan etc. legten... Zudem finde ich, dass die Gegner langsam an den Haaren herbeigezogen kommen. Ganz zu schweigen, dass der Flair des Spiel kaputt geht, wenn ich mir Flugschiffe und Laserkanonen und den ganzen Schrott anschaue.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Wie die meisten Leute hier finde ich BC besser als WotLK. Mich hat es nie gestört, dass ich nicht den kompletten Content sehen konnte. Damals war eine Gilde auch noch gut, wenn sie Lady Vashj gelegt hatte. So war es bei mir damals.
> Sunwell war halt der Spielplatz für die härteren Spieler. Na und? Wenn heute eine Gilde PdK clear hat, wen interessierts? Jede Instanz ist fast ohne großen Aufwand mit jeder dahergelaufenen Rnd-Gruppe zu bewältigen, solang Gear/Dps/Erfolg vorhanden ist.
> 
> Das Spiel kam einem viel epischer vor, wenn man die großen Gilden in den Videos sah wie sie illidan etc. legten... Zudem finde ich, dass die Gegner langsam an den Haaren herbeigezogen kommen. Ganz zu schweigen, dass der Flair des Spiel kaputt geht, wenn ich mir Flugschiffe und Laserkanonen und den ganzen Schrott anschaue.



Ist es nicht auch so, das im unentdeckten ein Reiz liegt ? Ich war zu damaligen zeiten bis MH/SSC/FDS dabei und ich fand es immer ganz toll und spannend mitzufiebern, welche Gilde nun als erste den BT bewältigt.

Und man hatte immer das Gefühl "Da geht noch mehr!", da liegt noch was vor dir. Mittlerweile hat man so das Gefühl alles zu können und das jeder gleich ist, weil eben jeder alles kennt, wodurch meiner Meinung nch eine Menge Reiz verloren geht.


Aber so geht es nur mir, kann auch sein, das es viele lieber haben alles sofort zu sehen.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Wie die meisten Leute hier finde ich BC besser als WotLK. Mich hat es nie gestört, dass ich nicht den kompletten Content sehen konnte. Damals war eine Gilde auch noch gut, wenn sie Lady Vashj gelegt hatte. So war es bei mir damals.
> Sunwell war halt der Spielplatz für die härteren Spieler. Na und? Wenn heute eine Gilde PdK clear hat, wen interessierts? Jede Instanz ist fast ohne großen Aufwand mit jeder dahergelaufenen Rnd-Gruppe zu bewältigen, solang Gear/Dps/Erfolg vorhanden ist.




Hey vieleicht sind wir ja auf dem selben Server denn machen wir heute abend fix ne Randomgruppe und klatschen schnell mal Anub 25 im Hardmode weg ich würd mich freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist doch so. man kann doch nicht alles im Leben haben und *es ist schließlich nur ein Spiel*. Wenn du jetzt irgend ein bedeutenderPolitiker wärst, kannst du doch auch nicht erwarten, das sich das Spiel so anpasst, das du dann alles sehen kannst ?
> 
> Ich meine ja nur, das man den Casuals nicht alles vorbehalten sollte, aber man auch nicht sämtliche Schwierigkeiten rauspatchen sollte.
> 
> Seid doch mal ehrlich, Gruul der erste Boss, vergleicht den mal mit Sartharion. Das ist wieder so ein Punkt. Damals war die Klasse noch wichtig, heute ist nurnoch Tank, DD und Heiler wichtig. Die Klassen sind mehr oder weniger ziemlich unwichtig geworden.



Das markierte passt auf Deine Argumentation genauso wie auf meine. Was regst Du Dich auf das es zu einfach ist, es ist doch nur ein Spiel. 

So nett formuliert der Thread auch ist, er hebt sich nicht von 1000 anderen ab. Und Argumente in die Tiefe kommen nicht, tut mir leid, aber bis jetzt hast Du mich kein bißchen überzeugt. 

Das die Bosse früher aus Movement bestanden und das es ohne CC nicht ging, und ein Raid einfach funktionieren musste, wenn er bestehen wollte ist unbestritten richtig. 

Nur wirst Du keinen Casual finden, der sich das zurück wünscht, genausowenig wie es aktuell zufriedene Hardliner gibt. 

Gib doch mal haltbare Argumente warum:

- Blizz 80% der Casuals vor den Kopf stoßen sollte, um 20% Hardis glücklich zu mache
- Der Faktor Zeit beim "erreichen" so extrem höher zu bewerten ist als der Faktor Kosten
- Nicht jeder für sich entscheiden sollte, ob er das Spiel so wie es im Moment ist (denn das ist nicht änderbar) weiterspielen will oder nicht.

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen wenn ich sage: Ich verschwende meine Zeit nicht mit Sachen die mich nicht zufrieden machen. Dafür habe ich keine Zeit.

Da ich aber nach wie vor aktiv WoW spiele wird es mir wohl Spaß machen obwohl, oder vielleich weil es so ist wie es ist.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch so, das im unentdeckten ein Reiz liegt ? Ich war zu damaligen zeiten bis MH/SSC/FDS dabei und ich fand es immer ganz toll und spannend mitzufiebern, welche Gilde nun als erste den BT bewältigt.
> 
> Und man hatte immer das Gefühl "Da geht noch mehr!", da liegt noch was vor dir. Mittlerweile hat man so das Gefühl alles zu können und das jeder gleich ist, weil eben jeder alles kennt, wodurch meiner Meinung nch eine Menge Reiz verloren geht.
> 
> ...




Also wenns dir Spass macht zum 25 000 mal Bollwerk zu machen um irgenwann mal  nen Monat vor dem nachsten Addon nach dem Mega nerf ein bischen Raiden zu gehen ok ich guck mir halt zwischendurch gern mal was neues an.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Das markierte passt auf Deine Argumentation genauso wie auf meine. Was regst Du Dich auf das es zu einfach ist, es ist doch nur ein Spiel.
> 
> So nett formuliert der Thread auch ist, er hebt sich nicht von 1000 anderen ab. Und Argumente in die Tiefe kommen nicht, tut mir leid, aber bis jetzt hast Du mich kein bißchen überzeugt.
> 
> ...



Wir reden aneinander vorbei, ich rege mich über den Community Zustand auf. Das ist das was mich nervt und mir die Freude am Spiel nimmt. Ich schildere nur, wodurch das meiner Meinung nach gekommen ist, ich rege mich nicht darüber auf. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## Bumbumlee (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir das nun alles durchgelesen und muss dem TE recht geben. 

Der eigentlich grund warum ich was schreibe ist viel mehr etwas zum Thema Community !! 

In Deutschland können viele Menschen nicht richtig lesen und schreiben. Was manche  jedoch
von sich geben, zeigt mir einfach nur, das diese leute nicht richtig lesen können....
Wörter und dessen Bedeutung nicht verstehen geschweige den sehen ob der TE neutral, pro oder contra ist.
Vielleich würde der Stellenwert der Community verbessert werden können wenn diese leute einfach mal
nicht posten, nichts spielen und zur schule gehen ! 

Das ist leider der Standard geworden und deswegen wundert mich auch nicht das die Community
größtenteiles verblödet !

Mfg Andre


----------



## Grushdak (11. Januar 2010)

@ Meneleus01

Dann fang doch Du mal an, es zu ändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (11. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also nun hör mal auf, hier noch so eine bescheuerte Klassifizierung einzubringen !!
> Genau solche Leute sollten mal vollkommen ausgeschlossen werden, die aber auch alles immer neu unterteilen müssen,
> was nicht gerade ein Zusammenspiel vieler fördert - ganz im Gegenteil.
> 
> greetz



Ich selber habe, wie viele von meine Freunden/Bekannten aus WoW, nicht mehr gespielt als ein durchschnitts-Casual. Uns dann aber mit anderen in eine Schublade zu stecken, obwohl wir nicht whinen, sondern es zum Ende zu einfach fanden (und deshalb aufgehört haben), und wir mit der Zeit ingame was anzufangn wussten und lieber 1 std mehr geraidet haben anstatt in dala rumzustehen. Ergo mehr Erfolg als besagte Leute. Daurch folgert man, dass man es Klassifizieren muss, weil es eben nicht nur eine Sorte Casuals gibt, sondern mindestens 2 wenn net 3.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Vorweg: Nur die posten, die diesen post KOMPLETT gelesen haben.*
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist eure Meinung dazu ? Seht ihr es genau so ? oder denkt ihr etwas ganz anderes?



Seh ich alles genau so bis auf den Part "Vanilla WoW" da ich damals noch kein WoW spielte. Doch BC war für mich die schönste Zeit.

I miss Kara und ZA Flair :/


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich beziehe mich auf Deine Casual/Hardcore Diskussion, Du antwortest mir darauf, ich antworte Dir, Du antwortest mir, ich frage nach Argumenten, da Du mich nicht überzeugen konntest, und dann:




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wir reden aneinander vorbei, ich rege mich über den Community Zustand auf. Das ist das was mich nervt und mir die Freude am Spiel nimmt. Ich schildere nur, wodurch das meiner Meinung nach gekommen ist, ich rege mich nicht darüber auf. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.



Ich denke, wir beide beenden das an dieser Stelle, mal sehen, was der Rest der Kollegen hier noch beizusteuern hat.


----------



## Ayuran (11. Januar 2010)

Ich muss dich erst einmal loben. Ich finde den Text super geschrieben, vor allem, weil du objektiv an die Sache herangehst und die verschiedenen Punkte differenziert betrachtest. Außerdem führst du sinnvolle Beispiele an und so finde ich, hört sich der ganze Text auch nicht nach einem "Flame" an sondern stellt meiner Meinung nach die momentane Situation sehr treffend dar. Des Weiteren denke ich, dass Blizzard sich wohl auch dessen bewußt ist, dass sie mit Wotlk etwas falsch gemacht haben, im Bezug auf die Schwierigkeit. Deswegen denke ich wird sich Blizzard bei "Cataclysm" auch hoffentlich mehr an BC orientiert haben.


----------



## Tomminocka (11. Januar 2010)

An den TE: sehr schön geschrieben, der Versuch der Objektivität ist gegeben, find ich gut.

Was mich persönlich an den ganzen Hardmodes etc. stört sind die Items: es gibt zig Versionen von ein und dem selben Item. Das ist nicht der Anreiz für mich, Blizzard wird leider immer unkreativer.

Btw: ich bin auch nur ein Casual, spiele aber trotzdem schon seit der Beta, kenne MC, AQ, BWL und Naxx noch aus 40er Zeiten und war auch dort mit drin, aber habe in BC außer Kara keine andere Raidinstanz, wie zum Beispiel schwarzer Tempel, gesehen, finde es aber auch nicht schlimm.

Grüße


----------



## Langmar (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...wie eine unmenschliche Gessellschaft, in der nurnoch die Leistung zählt.



Achja? Schau dir mal unsere Welt an..


Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Nicht schlecht geschrieben. Auch wenn ich nicht immer der grösste Fan
war von der "Vercasualisierung" gefällt mir WoW momentan so, wie es ist.

Ich denke, jeder hat da seine eigene, persönliche Meinung.
Aber natürlich stimmt das, grösstenteils zumindest, was du geschrieben hast
(will ich auch nicht bestreiten).


mfG Langmar


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (11. Januar 2010)

Ayuran schrieb:


> Deswegen denke ich wird sich Blizzard bei "Cataclysm" auch hoffentlich mehr an BC orientiert haben.




Du glaubst gar nicht wie sehr Ich mir das wünsche ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamet0wer (11. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach versauen die ganzen 10er, 25er Versionen, sowie Hardmodes, etc. den Spielspaß erheblich. In WOTLK hat man ZU VIELE Möglichkeiten zu raiden - bzw. zu oft genau dasselbe, nur etwas anspruchsvoller. Und bei dem Thema "BC war die beste WoW-Zeit" kann ich auch nur einstimmen. Da gings los mit Kara - einfach nur Kara; kein zusätzlicher 25er oder Hardmode! Als ich mit meiner Gilde zum ersten mal den Prinzen down hatte, da war noch die Freude und der Jubel groß. Aber jetzt... Also bei Naxx war das nicht so das Herausragende. 
Was vielleicht auch noch ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt ist: die Menge der Instanzen. Zu BC gab es eine recht eindeutige "Reihenfolge" wie man geraidet hat. Also man fängt nicht gleich mit BT an, wenn man frischer 70er war, sondern musste eine gewisse Vorarbeit leisten. Jetzt - in WOTLK - bekommt man zur Zeit T9 in den Heros hinterhergeworfen. OK, das ist auch nötig, weil der Equipanstieg von Naxx (10er: Itemlevel 200) zu der aktuellen ICC (10er: 251) schon verdammt krass ist. DPS-Zahlen haben sich vervielfacht! Hätte Blizzard jetzt aber vielleicht weniger Raids zur Verfügung gestellt (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzählt hab: Naxx10 + Naxx25 + Maly10 + ... = 18 Raids im Vergleich zu BC waren es 9!), dann würden jetzt bestimmt noch mehrere Naxx oder Ulduar regelmäßig raiden.
Fazit: Ich bin für weniger Modifikationen der Raids (man soll nicht eine Raid-Ini bis zum Abwürgen in immer anderen Modi spielen) und für mehr Raidinstanzen. Man muss klare Unterschiede zwischen 10er und 25er Raids machen und nicht eine Raidinstanz mit vier verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Hardmodes sind ok, wenn es nicht so übertrieben viele sind.


----------



## Machinistenlord (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich hab mir den Thread angeschaut, zwar habe ich ein paar antworten überflogen, aber ich kann nur dem TE zustimmen.
Sehen wir uns mal folgendes an:
*Ich gebe euch einige Stichpunkte, durch die WOTLK glänzt.

**- Gearcheck*
*- **DPS*
*- **Locked*
*- **Flames*
*-* *Spamm*
*- Anonymität*
*- Schnelligkeit

JA, IST WIRKLICH SO, DA GIBT ES NIX ZU DISKUTIEREN!* 
Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, der.....naja ihr wisst wahrscheinlich was kommt. Auf jeden Fall, erlebe ich es die ganze Zeit nur im Handelschat. Eine Person schreibt zB: "Lfm pdk 25er, tanks und dd's gesucht*!Gearcheck* in Dalaran". Das ist eines der wenigen Dinge, die ich für unmöglich halte. Na gut, ich gebe zu, ein bestimmtes Itemlvl sollte man schon haben. Doch wenn einer sagt: "Nee du kannst net mit, weil dein Gear nicht gut genug is.(Sei es wegen dem Itemlvl oder sonst was)
Das nächste Thema: *DPS!
*Erst gestern habe ich erlebt, wie ein Tank in Burg Utgarde Hero die Gruppe geleavt hat, nur weil ein anderes Gruppenmember erst kürzlich dazu gestoßen ist(wo der erste Boss schon tot war), und daher weniger Schaden gemacht, als der Tank am Anfang der Instanz. Ich frage mich wirklich, was in den Köpfen dieser Personen vorgeht.
Das bringt mich zu meinem nächsten Punkt: *Flames
Ist es nicht erstaunlich, wie viele Spieler im Spiel geflamt haben, nur weil ihnen eine winzige kleine Sache nicht gepasst hat?
Ich sage euch die Antwort: Seit WOTLK muss man das schon in jedem Raid, nein ich muss mich entschuldigen, in jeder HERO INI MUSS MAN DARAUF EINGESTELLT SEIN!
*Zu den Themen *Locked und Anonymität *ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen. Vielleicht war ich ja an den besagten Zeitpunkten an anderen Orten.
Wenn ich das Thema *Spamm *anschneiden kann, wir kennen es alle: *GOLDFARMER, GILDENWERBER und/oder aber auch Personen, denen meiner Meinung nach fad sind. *Zu dem Thema kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass ich sehr verärgert bin, wenn immer nach 2 Minuten oder 2 Sekunden immer derselbe Text erscheint. Ich glaube das ärgert uns fast alle(ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob es Leute gibt, die das erfreuen, ich nehme an, die meisten erfreuts nicht).
Zu meinem letzten Punkt: *Schnelligkeit!
*Ja, durch den Dungeonfinder, geht jetzt Ini clearen sehr schnell, was manche erfreut und manche stört. Ich bleibe hier neutral, weil ich es gut finde, schnelle Gruppen zu finden, andererseits finde ich es schlecht, wenn man gerade etwas tun muss bzw möchte, wie die zweite Skillung per Dual Spec zu perfektionieren und erst dann ausprobieren, oder auch was anderes.

Eine Frage nur an euch liebe Community: *Seid ihr zufrieden, mit dem WoW, was ihr jetzt spielt? Oder wart ihr mit dem alten WoW zufrieden, sei es Classic oder BC?

*Und nur zur eure Info: *Nein ich bin kein gewöhnlicher Flamer, ich möchte nur Leute zum nachdenken bringen.
*
Mit freundlichen Grüßen:
Machinistenlord
*
*


----------



## rocksor (11. Januar 2010)

Jep, poste das ganze auch mal im offiziellen WOW Forum!

Du hast schon Recht, Classic war eher für Hardcoregamer. Jedoch konnte man genau so gut als Casual seinen Spaß haben, wie ich zum Beispiel. Ich hatte nicht wirklich ein Problem damit, dass Andere weiter waren als ich. Ich wusste ja auch, dass sie mehr dafür tun als ich, und das Ganze somit berechtigt war. 
Ich habe einmal die Woche mit meiner Gilde geraidet (wenn überhaupt) , weiter als MC war ich dann auch nicht. Trotzdem hatte ich viel Spaß und fands völlig okay, dass ich nur ein paar Epics ausgerüstet hatte.
Ich frage mich halt nur, warum das Spiel jetzt an Casuals angepasst werden muss. Als Casual kann man auch ohne großen Erfolg Spaß haben. man muss halt nur sehen dass man sich auch mal mit dem 2. oder 3. Bestem zufrieden gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Blizz sich mit Cata mehr an BC orientieren sollen. Ich hoffe mal sie merken, dass das wirklich die Glanzzeit war^^


----------



## Legacy (11. Januar 2010)

gleichmal Vorweg die "großen" Punkte sind eigentlich richtig, ABER! gearcheck etc sollte man schon darauf achten gerade weil der Content mit Rnd's betretbar ist ob dies wiederum gut oder schlecht ist ist eine andere Sache.

Desweiteren war WoW classic zwar die "schönste" Wow zeit aber mit Abstand die die am meisten Freizeit geschluckt hat. Genau deshalb finde ich Wotlk am besten ich brauch nicht mehr viel zeit in WoW investieren. Sehe den ganzen Content. Habe trotzdem massig Zeit für anderes.

Trotzdem finde ich, dass Cataclysm BC orientierter sein sollte. Auch wenn das heißen würde, dass ich nicht den ganzen Content sehen kann.

so far


Ps. solche Threads sind trotzdem ausgelutscht irgendwie UND ja ich mag kleinschreibung!!!!! und rechtschreibung nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Nochmal danke für so viel Feedback, was auch noch überraschenderweise überwiegend positiv ist. Das hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet, da ich in den offiziellen Forum damit meistens nur als Schlauschwätzer und "Früher war wirklich ALLES besser" abgestempelt wurde. Es ist schön zu sehen, das es noch Leute gibt, die auch noch normal diskutieren können, anstatt mimimimi zu schreiben.


----------



## MrGimbel (11. Januar 2010)

Machinistenlord schrieb:


> ....
> Eine Frage nur an euch liebe Community: *Seid ihr zufrieden, mit dem WoW, was ihr jetzt spielt? Oder wart ihr mit dem alten WoW zufrieden, sei es Classic oder BC?*


*
Ja, weil sonst würd ich es lassen.*


----------



## Machinistenlord (11. Januar 2010)

Legacy schrieb:


> gleichmal Vorweg die "großen" Punkte sind eigentlich richtig, ABER! gearcheck etc sollte man schon darauf achten gerade weil der Content mit Rnd's betretbar ist ob dies wiederum gut oder schlecht ist ist eine andere Sache.


Ja bei Gearcheck sollte man schon achten, aber man sollte es auch nicht wiederrum übertreiben, wenn die Spieler eigentlich ganz gute Items haben und trotzdem net mitgenommen werden.


Legacy schrieb:


> Desweiteren war WoW classic zwar die "schönste" Wow zeit aber mit Abstand die die am meisten Freizeit geschluckt hat. Genau deshalb finde ich Wotlk am besten ich brauch nicht mehr viel zeit in WoW investieren. Sehe den ganzen Content. Habe trotzdem massig Zeit für anderes.


Hmm, mit diesem Argument kann ich mich jetzt nicht wirklich anfreunden. Warum? Wenn jemand WoW spielt, dann verbraucht er immer viel Zeit, egal ob er Hardcore Spieler is oder Casual. Ja natürlich, die Casual Spieler kommen früher auf die reale Welt zurück als die Hardcorespieler.^^


----------



## Zaldron (11. Januar 2010)

@TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... leider leider ist es so und leider sieht es der Schneesturm anders.


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ja, weil sonst würd ich es lassen.



Viel treffender kann man es nicht schreiben. Damit ist alles gesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (11. Januar 2010)

Hm ja die Community is wirklich nichmehr das was sie mal war, was den Spaß an Schlachtfeldern bei mir erheblich gesenkt hat, auch das neue dungeonsystem is dadurch leider nicht so toll wie es früher gesenwäre ,allerdings muss ich sagen das blizz das meiner meinung nach ganz gut macht, den Endconctent allen zu zeigen find ich wunderbar und durch die erfolge ist der anreiz zu alten instanzen auch noch halbwegs beständig, die hardmodes bieten zum teil doch bossfights bei denen man auf viel mehr zu achten hat. das pdk system über das du dich so aufregst bezeichnet blizz selbst als missglückt, glaube ich gelesen gehabt zu haben und das mit den sockeln und pflichtskills, sowohl die individualität eines jeden spielers will blizz in cata abändern. desweiteren wollen sie den pvp einstieg erleichtern und schritt für schritt die bgs wieder interessanter amchen(25arenapunkte für daylie pvp). die bosskämpfe in wotlk sind alles andere als für movementkrüppel geeignet un algemein gibts es diesen threat schon weiß gott wie oft und ich frag mich selsbt warum ich darauf überhaupt noch antworte -.-*


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dem TE im großen und ganzen schon recht geben. Vorallem seine stichpunkte treffen voll ins schwarze auch wenns einige hier wieder nicht, wehn wunderst, einsehen wollen.

Ich würde aber trotzdem nicht sagen das in BC alles so Prima wahr. Ich will keiner der früher wahr alles besser blubber sein, denn das stimmt genauso wenig. Dennoch und das ist auch irgentwie logisch, gehörten Flames ect schon zu BC Zeiten an die Tagesortnung. Damals vieleicht noch nicht so breit wie heute, jetzt flamed man ja gleich wegen jeder veränderung.

Aber schon damals herschten konflickte in der Community und vorallem unter den Klassen zur Tagesortnung. Hexenmeister wahren dort gerne das ziel, aufgrund der stärke von Gebrechen im PvP und dem 0/21/50 Full DPS Ego Skills im PVE ^^ aber auch Palas u.a.

Auch würd ich sagen hat Blizz den schreiern und whinern unter den gelegenheitsspielern damals schon recht unter die arme gegriffen indem sie vorquests für Raidinzen entfernten und und und. Auch wurden damals über solche oder Bossnerfs extrem diskutiert, was in Lich King bis dato den höhepunkt erreicht hat. Ich hab weiterhin spaß an diesem addon aber dennoch muss man zugeben war es nie so leicht wie jetzt hier irgentwas zu reißen. Damals warste wenn du keine Zeit investiert hast auch eben nur max bis FdS oder SSC gekommen. BT oder SP haben nur jene gesehen (vor lvl 80 erfolgraids und SP nerf) die auch ordentlich zeit gelassen hatten was ich auch gut so pfand. Ich war im Classic endcontent weil ich viel zeit reinsteckte, in bc hatte ich diese nicht, wollte sie auch nicht investieren und bin bis SSC & FdS Endbosse gekommen diese aber nicht gelegt was ich auch gut so pfand.

Nunja aber wie gesagt, mir macht das spiel so wie es ist weiterhin spaß. Im großen und ganzen ist das auch bei den meisten so auch wenns die wenigsten dauernörgler zugeben wollen. Das Lich King zuleicht geraten ist wissen wir alle, ich hoff für Cata wieder ein gewissen ausgleich. Denn diese diskusion endstand schon zu Lich King anfangszeit , muss sich ein gelegenheitsspieler mit dem zufrieden geben was er schaft. Aber nicht erwarten das er trotz der zeit die er nicht investieren will/kann auch noch alles zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## xerkxes (11. Januar 2010)

Der Großteil der "richtigen" MMO-Gemeinde hat WoW schon längst verlassen aber das wisst ihr selber. WoW gleicht immer mehr einem Shooter wo man eine Map fertigspielt und gleich die nächste aufgeht. Ich nenne es gerne Counterstrike 2.0


----------



## Su-Si (11. Januar 2010)

Ich vermisse an BC vor allem, dass man jetzt durch jede ini in 15 min rushen kann. Kein Wunder, dass alle so ungeduldig sind und schon nach dem 1. Wipe leaven (am besten noch unter Flames). 

Unter BC musste man selbst in so normalen Inis wie dem SChattenlabby CC einsetzen, nur die wirklich besser equipten Gruppen konnten sich ein zügigeres Tempo erlauben (das aber imme rnoch nicht so schnell war, wie es unter Wotl nun ist). 
Dementsprechend musste man zusammen spielen (sich absprechen etc), während man jetzt nur noch einen Dauerlauf durch eine Ini macht. 

Das Flair ist gestorben. Dem trauere ich nach, auch wenn ich weiss, dass es wohl nicht wiederkommen wird und ich mir daher Gewhine eigentlich sparen wollte. Finds halt schade....

(Solange es Threds dieser art mit entsprechend viel Feedback gibt, scheint Diskussionsbedarf zu bestehen, warum unterlasst ihr also nicht einfach Hinweise auf das Alter des Themas? Forum = Meinungsaustausch und das passiert hier offenbar. Wenn ihr das langweilig findet, was macht ihr dann in dem Thread hier? Verhinderte kleine Forenpolizisten?)


----------



## Enyalios (11. Januar 2010)

Alle die hier meinen er solle das doch mal im offiziellem Forum posten:

Solange er es nicht im Ami-forum unterbringen kann ist es sowieso sinnlos. Die deutschen CM´s sind doch sowieso nichts anderes als ein billiger Babblefish-Abklatsch der versucht die Blueposts die drüben gepostet möglichst sinngemäß wiederzugeben.

Weiters stimme ich dem TE weitgehenst zu, blos das ich angesichts der Taurenpalas und der derzeitigen Richtung in die die entwicklung geht eher wenig bis garkeine Hoffnung habe das sich mit cataclysm IRGENDWAS ändert am Status Quo.


----------



## DarkSaph (11. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich voll und ganz mit dem TE identifizieren. Zusätzlich fand ich BC auch von Design durchaus nice. Die Raids haben Spaß gemacht und es gab vor allem ein  "Stufensystem" in den Raids. Heißt: Normale Inis -> Heros -> Kara -> Gruul und Maggi -> SSC und FDS -> BT und MH -> Sunwell. Als Raidbegeisterter Spieler hatte man immer ein Zeil vor Augen. Wie weit man in diesem System kam, hing von Motivation und Skill ab. In WotLK war ich von den Raids gelangweilt. Zu Release gab es mit Maly, Naxx und Sartha einfach zu wenig zu tun, vergleichen mit BC wo man den kompletten T4 und T5 Content hatte. (Der auch um einiges mehr an Herausforderung bot)


----------



## Shaila (11. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Alle die hier meinen er solle das doch mal im offiziellem Forum posten:
> 
> Solange er es nicht im Ami-forum unterbringen kann ist es sowieso sinnlos. Die deutschen CM´s sind doch sowieso nichts anderes als ein billiger Babblefish-Abklatsch der versucht die Blueposts die drüben gepostet möglichst sinngemäß wiederzugeben.
> 
> Weiters stimme ich dem TE weitgehenst zu, blos das ich angesichts der Taurenpalas und der derzeitigen Richtung in die die entwicklung geht eher wenig bis garkeine Hoffnung habe das sich mit cataclysm IRGENDWAS ändert am Status Quo.



Offizielle Foren und diese CM's ? Irgend ein CM bannt mich da wegen lächerlichen Dingen. Das ist keine Forenmoderation, das sind Leute, die die rausschmeißen, die ihnen nicht passen. Es ist schon schlimm wenn nicht mal die CM's selber Kritik an ihrem Spiel vertragen, aber egal anderes Thema. Aber wegen dem Banngrund musste ich mich echt aufregen und im nächsten Moment lachen.

Aber so ist Blizzard scheinbar. Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht. Wer nicht sagt, das alles toll ist, wird einfach rausgeschmissen.


----------



## biemi (11. Januar 2010)

Erstamal, ich bin einer der "neuen" spiele erst seid Beginn WotlK.

_In WOTLk wird sich zunächst auf einen Teil des Contents fixiert. Naxxramas war da und wurde gecleart. Dann kam Ulduar, Naxxramas steht seitdem zunehmend leer. Ulduar wurde gecleart. Die nächste Instanz kam und Ulduar stand und steht leer. Die Kette lässt sich so weiterführen.
Momentan stehen wegen des neuen Dungensuchsystems sogar die Schlachtfelder leer._

Situation auf meinem Server: Gruppen/Mitglieder für Naxx/Ulduar werden immernoch gesucht. Egal ob Markenfarmen oder Erfolgruns.
Die Wartezeit für Schlachtfelder hat sich etwas verlängert doch diese Wartezeiten sind immernoch erträglich!

_Der nächste Punkt ist, das es unzählige (zugegeben übertrieben) verschiedene Instanzversionen gibt. Dies führt zur Demotivation. Denn wer will schon eine Instanz durchspielen, nur um sie dann noch einmal mit mehr Spielern durch zu spielen ? Oft waren oder sind die 10er Versionen sogar härter als die 25er Versionen. Das System hat verfehlt._

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der zweite Flügel in ICC. Im 10ner schon nach einigen Stunden Clear, doch einige top Gilden sind immer noch dahinter den Prof. im 25er zu legen. Der 25er-Content ist einfach eine größere Herausforderung, nicht nur für den Raidleiter so viel Member zusammen zu bekommen und im Auge zu behalten!

_Beim Argentumtunier wurde das System sogar noch erweitert, wodurch es von einer Instanz zich Versionen gab. Man macht alles praktisch doppelt und das wieder und wieder. Und zu diesen vielen verschiedenen Versionen, in denen man im Grunde nur alles wiederholt, kommt noch der mangelnde CC in WOTLK. Alles ist sehr Gearlastig und Movement spielt im Gesamtbild in WOTLK eine untergeordnete Rolle._

Dieses Problem wurde von Blizz schon erkannt und in ICC schon ETWAS verbessert. 

_Wo ich auch schon beim nächsten Punkt wäre: Hardmodes. Ein umstrittener Punkt. Ich bin ein Fan von Erfolgen, doch nur solange sie einen spaßigen Hintergrund haben, oder meinetwegen irgendetwas mit farmen zu tun haben.
Aber wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe und mir den Boss extra schwerer mache, indem ich mir ein Arm auf dem Rücken binde, entzieht sich mir das jedweder Logik. Es ging doch damals auch ohne Hardmodes, das es harte Bosse gab._

Dies ist nicht einmal eine so schlechte Idee. Somit können Casuals und Hardcore-Zocker die gleichen Bosse legen doch beide Parteien auf ihren Schwierigkeitsgrad. Da wären wir bei "Classic hat den Hardcore-Zocker gepasst und in WotlK kommen die Casuals zum Vorzug". 

_Wobei ich die Argentumtunierinstanzen eigentlich nicht als richtige Instanzen bezeichnen kann. Im Prinzip wurden da nur Bosse in das Design einer 5er Instanz gestellt, die zum Teil einfach nur dasselbe machten, wie vergangene Bosse._

Jeder will immer was neues, dann lassen sie die Spieler einmal nicht 2123234 km durch eine Instanz laufen um danach zu Wipen und diese 2123234 km wieder zurück zu legen müssen wird dies schon wieder kritisiert. 
Würde PdK wie Ulduar aussehen, würde es den Hardmode erleichtern weil der nächste Boss nicht einfach herglaufen kommen kann.
Mich persönlich stört es nicht da es wie erwähnt einmal was anderes ist. Doch wie man in ICC sehen kann bauen sie wieder kleinere Trashmob-Gruppen vor den Bossen ein und ihr braucht keine Panik bekommen das in Zukunft die Bosse nur mehr per Förderband zu euch kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Was ist eure Meinung dazu ? Seht ihr es genau so ? oder denkt ihr etwas ganz anderes? _

Dies ist meine Meinung dazu. Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich Classic und BC nicht wirkich mitbekommen habe, aber da es nur ein Spiel ist mache ich nur das was mir Spaß macht. Da ich persönlich mit WoW nicht zufrieden bin (PvP als auch PvE und die Community) habe ich aufgehört, und das lege ich auch einigen ans Herz die "solche" Threads eröffnen oder immer öfters im /2 Chat herumheulen (denen etwas nicht passt). 

Das Spiel entwickelt sich nunmal und Activision Blizzard wird dies auch so fortsetzen da die Casuals einfach der größere Teil der Spieler ist und man somit mehr Geld macht. Und auch die sind nur ein Unternehmen das am Gewinn interessiert ist.

so long


----------



## Leesan (11. Januar 2010)

Du hast totall Recht ich kann dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Januar 2010)

Ich bin zufrieden mit Wotlk!

Man kommt schnell an das "StarterGear" und kann so  mehr als nur 2 Raids in der Woche sehen(zu BC Zeiten z.B.)
Das einzige was stört ist der Burst im PvP aber was soll man machen.


----------



## Schiimon (11. Januar 2010)

Ich muss dem TE leider auch teilweise widersprechen, auch wenn ich im Groben ebenfalls der Meinung bin, dass BC "das beste WoW" war. Könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich zu BC mit WoW angefangen habe. Naja BTT:

Die Eintönigkeit und Monotonität die du zu WotLk kritisierst war in den Anfangszeiten von BC genauso. Du sagst du willst nicht jede Woche 2mal Naxx machen, in BC gingst du JEDEN TAG 2mal in ne normale Ini nur um den Ruf für die Heros zu bekommen, um dann dort die Pres zu erledigen und um beim letzten Boss das einzige Epic, was du in den letzten 2 Wochen vom Hunter weggewürfelt zu bekommen. 
Teilweise musste man stundenlang im Internet recherchieren um die eine oder andere Pre fertig zu stellen, die man irgendwann abgebrochen hat, weil man sie für eine normale Quest gehalten hat. 
Die Dungeonsuche nach einem Heiler, Tank und einem Mage/WL hat Ewigkeiten gedauert, wenn man dann Auchenai gegangen ist brauchte man zusätzlich einen Shadowpriest für ZH war ein Tankpala fast zwingend notwendig und manche Heros wurden generell nicht gegangen.
Wenn man nicht in einer der wenigen Gilden war, die auf dem Server 25er gingen musste man meist wochen- oder monatelang warten bis man sich das erste T4-Teil bei Grull erROLLT hat. Von Maggi brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden, mit 10 Drücken + 5 Ersatzdrückern ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Ich gehörte zum Glück zu einer relativ erfolgreichen Gilde, aber der einzige Grund dafür war mein volles T4, damals Pornoroxxorgear, dass ich mir alles in wenigen Raids errollt habe als Lucker aus Leidenschaft. Meine Waffen als Schurke waren damals die Gladischwerter, das krasseste überhaupt weil man einfach nirgendwo anders an epische Schwerter kam.
Das ist auch der größte Kritikpunkt an BC: PvP-Gear ist fast so gut wie PvE-Gear: Mit S1 konnte man locker Kara gehen und es war deutlich weniger zeitaufwändig zu bekommen als vergleichbares Herogear, vor allem als es dann mit s3 für Ehre kam. Allerdings gab es damals noch kein 1k-winter, deshalb mussten alle Ehre im BG farmen, auf Blutdurst gab es so fast rund um die Uhr mehrere 100AVs und die anderen BGs waren nicht weniger gut besucht. Heute wartet man eine halbe Stunde bis das erste AV aufgeht.
Anderes Thema: Du sagst, die alten Inzen sind in WotLk ausgestorben: In BC waren sie bloß noch so gut besucht weil, wie oben beschrieben niemand an Gear kam außer durch rnd Raids und man wollte sich diese minimale Chance auf Epics nicht entgehen lassen. Am Anfang war auch das Markengear ziemlich Crap erst mit 2.3 gab es vernünftige Sachen, aber das ist ja von der Blizzpolitik fast schon in die Ära WotLk einzurechnen.


WotLk:
Ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir keine großen Einwände gegen EQ-Check, Gearscore und ähnlichen sinnlosen Mist. Ich glaube, dass es ein vernünftiges Addon ist, um schnell das Equip von Leuten zu kontrollieren, allerdings ersetzt es auf keinen Fall ein geschultes Auge, dass auch Details wie Sockel und Verzauberungen + Skillung überprüft. Früher wurde auch schon gekickt nur fiel es damals nicht auf, weil es normal war und gar nicht erst in den Chat geschrieben wurde. So freute man sich oft zu früh als man in die Gruul gruppe kam und am die der Raid voll war und die schlechtesten 15 Leute aussortiert wurden.
Die Hardmodes finde ich einen gelungenen Kompromiss, allerdings ist die Umsetzung grottig. So sind "Hardcore"-Gilden gezwungen sich erst in den normalen Modi das Equip zu farmen um dann die Bosse ohne viel zusätzliches Movement, bloß mit mehr Heilung und Dmg zu legen. Nur in Ulduar waren die Hardmodes extrem knackig und auch gut durchdacht. PDOK war enttäuschend. Mal schauen was ICC mit sich bringt.


----------



## Skillbolide (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn die meisten nur noch nach leistung gehen, dann sind sich die meisten wohl einig wer damit nich klar kommt ist eben außen vor ist doch überall so.


----------



## Nurmengard (11. Januar 2010)

Netter Post... is schon so, mit den Flamewars im Channel (Silberne Hand hat nen eigenen sng) alle paar Minuten fragt/sagt/sucht jemand etwas, schon hagelt es  Sprüche. Eben zum Beispiel hat jemand nach nem englischen Gedicht über die Schönheit der Nacht gefragt(Ok, gehört nu wirklich nich da rein) der Talk nahm im Verlauf an absurden Antworten usw zu, z.B. dass einige Spieler von ihren Raidleitern träumen und Nachts schweißgebadet aufwachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, was solls, vl steigen die Leute eben aufs neue Rollenspiel von Blizz um, man weiß nich was die zukunft bringt


----------



## Muz (11. Januar 2010)

stimme dir in allen punkten zu , bis auf einen bei TBC , es war zwar alles geregelt das die Hardcore leute ihren content  hatten und die leute die weniger zeit hatten am pc doch nach mehreren monaten karazhan und ssc und magi & gruul wurde einem echt schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ich es genossen habe im internen raid der einzige mit mail zu seien  als shami und alles abstauben konnte hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (11. Januar 2010)

Muz schrieb:


> stimme dir in allen punkten zu , bis auf einen bei TBC , es war zwar alles geregelt das die Hardcore leute ihren content  hatten und die leute die weniger zeit hatten am pc doch nach mehreren monaten karazhan und ssc und magi & gruul wurde einem echt schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Etwa das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben. So golden waren die Zeiten des brennenden Kreuzzugs für Casualspieler nicht.
Mir hing Karazhan nach einiger Zeit ziemlich zum Hals raus, Gruul wurde auch regelmäßig besiegt...Magtheridon sowie die restlichen Instanzen erst nach den Nerfwellen. Ich war zwar kurzzeitig auch in einer Raidgilde, konnte mich aber aus persönlichen Gründen dort nicht halten, höhere Raids waren halt nur für Spieler mit etwas mehr Zeit.


----------



## Ochjoh (11. Januar 2010)

wow hat mir wotlk und gleichzeitiger massiver medienpräsenz über einen sehr langen zeitraum, einen enormen zuwachs erhalten. nun ist es leider so, daß bei einer bestimmten anzahl menschen ein gewisser prozentsatz wirklich übler zeitgenossen mit nicht vorhandenem charakter dabei ist. und je mehr menschen, desto höher dieser anteil. verschärfend kommt die in unserer gesellschaft herrschende ellenbogenmentälität hinzu (alles, gleich hier und jetzt ohne rücksicht auf verluste bei anderen). gefördert wird das noch durch ebay. der letzte hirni hat ja wohl gemerkt, daß er nur "persönliche übergabe" wählen muß und ihm kann nichts passieren. wow ist da noch unschlüssig bis inkonsequent, denn die planungen für einen eigenen goldverkauf sind noch längst nicht vom tisch. meiner meinung nach ist es weniger das spiel, für mich ist die diskussion darüber nur ablenkung und nebenkriegsschauplatz. ich bin auch kein baumschmuser, aber in welchem maße gerade zwischenmenschliche mindeststandards in der community mit heller freude weggeworfen werden, läßt mich dann doch eins sagen: je leichter das game, desto mehr assis spielen es. ist wie im rl.
und solange im game nicht offen stellung bezogen wird und diese spieler nicht von der community ausgegrenzt werden, bleibts nicht wie es ist, sondern wird noch weit größere ausmaße annehmen.
eins noch, ist auch wie im rl, kiddies orientieren sich wohl an wem? am anfänger? oder am wohl equipten, erfahrenem? und wie benehmen die sich?
selbsterkenntnis ist der erste weg zur besserung, alles gute dafür. und selbstverständlich spiel ich nicht mit solchen typen, sch... auf den erfolg, loot oder sonstwas, ich will spaß haben, bin zum vergnügen da, nicht auf der flucht oder innem wettkampf. für die jungs sollte blizz eh eigene server einführen, wo diese "profis" sich ihren dps- und gearscore- angeberwahnsinn selbst um die ohren hauen können, eigtl dachte ich, so jemand hätte ein solch schändliches benehmen nicht nötig, das gegenteil ist der fall, die meisten danebenbenehmer sind aus dieser gruppe, mehrere mb screenshots als beleg, woher ich weiß, wer wer ist? sag ich nix zu, in diesem land brauche ich mich per gesetz nicht selbst zu belasten, vielleicht besuche ich mal son großmaul und erteil ihm einen körperlichen verweis, anders scheints tatsächlich nicht mehr möglich zu sein, vernunft herzustellen.


----------



## Pheselo (11. Januar 2010)

Meine Güte, solch wissentschaftliche Analysen zu etwas was nichts weiter ist als ein Spiel.
Ein Spiel welches man nur entwickelte um Spieler zu locken und ihr Geld zu bekommen, nichts weiter.
Ein Spiel.
Na dann, ich werde mal mein Stuhlgang analysieren. Und gucken wie es mal war wann sie am besten aussah und was ich noch verbessern könnte an der Druckweise.
Ich werde euch dann teilhaben lassen und ihr könnt mir objektive kritik und meiungen sagen.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Januar 2010)

So melde mich nochmal zu Wort, nachdem ich nun alles gelesen habe.

In so manchen Punkten regt sich bei mir Widerspruch, der Rebell in mir wacht auf.

@ TE

Du sagst, mit WotLK hat sich erst was geändert und 2 Gruppierungen werden quasi ignoriert (Stich ins Herz).
Das Verhalten der Community hat sich damit in Deinen Augen sehr stark verändert.

Nur was mir recht oft auffällt, daß es genau die alten "Hardcore-Gamer" sind, die nur noch rummeckern,
ständig herumposen, wie toll sie doch sind (obwohl sie naja sind) - und teilweise sehr unfreundlich zu Neulingen sind.
Von den "Neuen" bekomme ich soetwas bisher nur sehr selten mit.

Somit sind es in meinen Augen recht oft die "Alten", die das soziale Klima "versauen".
....................................

Desweiteren sagst Du, es wäre dermaßen eintönig, immer dieselben Instanzen zu raiden, was es ja angeblich in Classic-Zeiten nicht gab.
Mit dieser Aussage glaube ich mittlerweile, daß Du von Classic-Zeiten absolut keine Ahnung hast.
Weißt Du überhaupt, wie oft wir gildenintern ein und dieselbe Ini raiden mussten, nur um mal glücklich hinterher zu sein?
Ich denke, Nein.
.....................................

Ich persönlich empfinde dieses Ganze Erfolgsystem als der Beginn von diesen ganze Wertemessungen.
Sicher gab es vorher auch mal Tips zum Spielen etc. - aber nicht so oft herabwürdigend, wie es durch dieses Erfolgssystem erstmalig kam.
Sicher mag der eine oder andere Erfolg ja ganz nett sein.
Nur bei den vielen einzelnen Erfolgen pro Ini, ist es kein Wunder das viele immer und immer wieder dieselbe Ini raiden.
.....................................

Das hat in meinen Augen nur den puren Egoismus gefördert, wie man ja oft bei Raids - anhand der Beschwerden - sehen kann.
Es ist in dem Sinne kein Multiplayer-Spiel mehr - es spielen zwar Viele, aber nicht mehr zusammen (jedenfalls kaum).
.....................................

Und genauso ist hier die Entwicklung in der Foren Community.
Da reihst Du Dich mit diesem Topic wunderbar ein.
Jeder meint, nur weil ihm danach ist (Du hast es ja selbst so beschrieben (zum "Dampfablassen")) -
müsse er sein eigenes Topic haben - egal ob es das Thema schon gibt, ob es eine SuFU gibt oder wie die Regeln lauten.

Und das ist genauso egoistisch, wie Deine zutreffenden Beschreibungen vom derzeitigen Spiel.
Solange der Mensch sich so gibt, so wird es im RealLife und auch ingame so egoistisch sein.

Beispiele für Egoismus und Größenwahn:

- so manche Verkaufspreise für quasi Schrotteile, weil sie xxxxl Mal im Umlauf sind.
- Herstellung gegen Mats +TG ( seit wann besorgt man Mats und muss dann noch bezahlen -> einfach nur utopisch)

ps. 
Blizzard hat evtl. zur Entwicklung mit beigetragen - nur der Hauptanteil (beim sozialen Umgang) den tragen die betreffenden Spieler selbst.


greetz


----------



## Exicoo (11. Januar 2010)

WoW geht halt nur noch um Items, ganz einfach.
Bin aber eig. zufrieden mit WoW...


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Bin aber eig. zufrieden mit WoW...


Wie ein großteil der Community und das ist ja der witz an der sache. Bei dne wöchentlichen mecker threads hier oder auch woanders müsste man meinen die community würde schrumpfen aber nein sie wächst eher noch. Fragt sich halt ob manche sachen wirklich so schlimm sind , oder einfach auch ein wenig hochgespielt werden


----------



## Machinistenlord (11. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Offizielle Foren und diese CM's ? Irgend ein CM bannt mich da wegen lächerlichen Dingen. Das ist keine Forenmoderation, das sind Leute, die die rausschmeißen, die ihnen nicht passen. Es ist schon schlimm wenn nicht mal die CM's selber Kritik an ihrem Spiel vertragen, aber egal anderes Thema. Aber wegen dem Banngrund musste ich mich echt aufregen und im nächsten Moment lachen.
> 
> Aber so ist Blizzard scheinbar. Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht. Wer nicht sagt, das alles toll ist, wird einfach rausgeschmissen.



Naja, wie wärs wenn wir einfach jeder diesen Thread auf die WoW Foren reinkopiert? xD
Ich meine, dann hätten wir zumindest die Chance auf eine Patt Situation.^^


----------



## weiß ich nicht mehr (11. Januar 2010)

wenns euch kein spaß mehr macht hört auf zu spielen(hab ich auch gemacht)
wow ist wie nen flauschiger pulli den man gerne trägt doch i.wann kommt der tag an dem er nicht mehr passt und dann sollte man finde ich nicht probieren sich noch zwanghaft hinein zu quetschen oder ?
es ist doch nur ein spiel und ich hoffe für euch dass wow nicht euer leben ist
geht doch mal raus macht sport trefft freunde oder sucht euch zum ausgleich wenn ihr zocken wollt was anderes ...

PS ich lese ab und zu in den foren um darüber zu lachen über welche unbedeutenen probleme ihr euch aufregt


----------



## Empedokles (12. Januar 2010)

> Die Community kommt einem mittlerweile vor, wie eine unmenschliche Gesellschaft, in der nurnoch die Leistung zählt. Das BESTE Gear, die HÖCHSTE DPS Zahl, die SCHNELLSTE Heroinstanz, die EFFEKTIVSTE Skillung, die OPTIMALSTEN Sockel und Verzauberungen. Wer bei etwas davon nicht 100% gibt wird geflamt und oft ausgeschlossen. Es kommt einem so vor, als wäre der Spaß und der Mensch der hinter den Charakteren sitzt bei vielen mittlerweile unwichtig geworden. Wie in einer Leistungsgessellschaft. Wer nicht mithält bleibt auf der Strecke.





> Der Casual muss irgendwo auch akzeptieren, das es nunmal immer welche geben wird, die mehr Zeit haben und somit mehr besitzen, in welcher Form auch immer. Im echten Leben kannst du auch nicht erwarten, mit einem Hauptschulabschluss genausoviel zu erhalten wie jemand mit Abitur.


Du bist Deutschland, du bist die Community.


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Blizzards Einführung der Weekly Quest für Raids
ist ein guter Ansatz zum "Beleben" älterer Raids.
Es ist definitiv noch ausbaufähig aber wie ich finde ein guter Anfang.


----------



## Rolandos (12. Januar 2010)

Verstehe nicht warum so viele Spieler dem TE recht geben und anscheinend immer noch spielen? Spass kann es nicht sein und mit Kumpels kann man auch über ICQ schnacken.

Wenn mir eine Instanz auf den Senkel geht spiele ich sie nicht mehr, wenn mich etwas nicht fordert lasse ich es sein, wenn mich etwas stört gehe ich dem aus dem Weg.

Zusammengefaßt:

Man hat alle Heroinstanzen mindesten 3 mal durchgespielt manche öffters und findet nichts neues -> Langweilig und geht mir auf den Senkel.
In Schlachtzügen, wurde mal auf DPS und Gearfragen verzichtet, die gleichen Bosse für verschiedene Stufen  schwerer gemacht , mehr Damage mehr HP, ->  finde ich bescheuert.
Eine Inze, nur wegen irgendeinem Erfolg zig mal zu *stürmen* -> ist unter meiner Würde.
Tagelang irgend etwas zu farmen um sich dann ein Mount in WOW zu besorgen, was nicht jeder hat und auch nicht besser ist, -> brauche ich nicht
Am absolut beknacktesten finde ich, eine Inze, nur wegen einem Ausrüstungteil zu spielen, welches ein paar Tage/Wochen später nicht mehr Wert ist.


Die ganzen Addons sind Müll und stören, man *spielt* einfach nicht mehr, sondern *berechnet* und *mißt* -> Geht mir auf den Keks.
Mit Spielern zu spielen, reden die eigendlich nur maulen, messen, berechnen können und überhöhte Forderungen stellen oder Oberchecker und Progamer sein wollen -> ist nicht auf meinem Level . 

Das sind auch die Typen die WoW kaputtmachen, nicht Blizzard.

Die Konsequenz daraus, einfach nicht mehr WoW spielen.
Ich habe alles gesehen wenn auch nicht alles auf höchster Schwierigkeit, was sowieso keinen Spass machte, da es grundsätzlich das Selbe war, nur mehr HP, DPS usw. ICC bringt auch nicht viel Neues. Nochmal eine Gamecard wegen dem ICC kaufen brauche ich nicht, kann den Lichking dann später nochmal umhauen, falls ich mir das Addon zulegen sollte. 
Glaube aber, dass das Addon auch nicht besser werden wird.  Könnte eher noch schlechter werden, weil Spieler unwichtig sind und nur der Geldbeutel Blizzards zählt. Wenn etwas gut sein soll, muss man auch etwas investieren, was Geld kostet, welches man aber lieber verdienen will.

Aber ich bleibe euch noch treu, besonders den süchtigen Fanboys, die sich immer so schön Aufregen können, wenn Jemand nicht ihre Meinung "WOW ist super" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (12. Januar 2010)

Die WoW Community definiert sich nun mal in erster Linie über das Spiel und über die Dinge, die im Spiel erreichbar sind. Solange ein Spieler in der "Level-Phase" ist, hat er ein Ziel, das er ansteuern kann, und ein Kriterium (Erfahrungspunkte) auf dem Weg dahin. Danach müssen eben andere Kriterien her, Beispiel: Equip. Der Content forciert das insofern noch, indem Ausrüstung aus X erforderlich ist, um durch Y zu kommen, und Austrüstung aus Y für Z usw.

Wenn jemand nun aber nur wegen der Gegenstände zum zigsten Mal durch eine Ini rennt, tut er das mit Scheuklappen. Das Ambiente der Ini und die Story dahinter ist uninteressant (weil schon hundertmal gesehen), und der Fokus liegt nur auf: Wo ist der nächste Boss? und: Welche Mobgruppen müssen besiegt werden und welche können stehenbleiben? Die Ini wird dadurch zur lästigen Pflicht, die so schnell wie möglich erledigt werden muss, und da sucht sich jeder halt am liebsten Mitstreiter, die richtig viel Schaden machen, damit es umso schneller geht.

Dass das nicht jedermanns Sache ist (meine im übrigen auch nicht), ist verständlich. An so einer Stelle zu sagen: Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel, lege den Account auf Eis und warte auf neuen Content, der mir liegt, ist eine logische Entscheidung. Nur: Es ist eine persönliche Entscheidung. Warum muss jetzt (objektive Einschätzung hin oder her) die Community oder jemand sonst daran schuld sein? Ich treffe (vermute ich mal) auf die gleiche Community, nur finde ich meinen Spaß auch ohne Gearscore- Equip- und DPS-Checks zu bestehen. Falls das irgendwann mal nicht mehr der Fall sein sollte, lass ich es einfach - aber dann muss ich es doch nicht auf meine Mitspieler schieben...

Gruppenspiel macht übrigens den meisten Spaß, wenn man im Stil einer LAN-Party um den Tisch sitzt. Da traut sich dann auch keiner so schnell, dem anderen die Schimpfworte ins Gesicht zu sagen...


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Glaube aber, dass das Addon auch nicht besser werden wird.  Könnte eher noch schlechter werden, weil Spieler unwichtig sind und nur der Geldbeutel Blizzards zählt. Wenn etwas gut sein soll, muss man auch etwas investieren, was Geld kostet, welches man aber lieber verdienen will.



Ich denke nicht das der aktuelle Verlauf eine "reine Geldfrage" ist. Klar muss es für Blizzard toll sein wenn die Spieler es auch noch toll finden wenn ihnen, mit Hardmodes und Instanzen wo Bosse spawnen, Content vorgegaukelt wird. Dennoch hat die derzeitige Vereinfachung weniger mit Entwicklungskosten zu tun sondern viel mehr (Achtung persönliche Meinung!) mit sinkenden Abozahlen und die damit stattfindende Vereinfachung des Spiels, so das quasi auch die Hausfrau während dem Wäsche bügeln ihre Epics abholt uns Spaß daran hat.

Klar das das den Abonennten gefällt die früher nicht das nötige Spielvermögen mitbrachten um selbiges auch schon vor Wrath of the Lootking zu erreichen. Die wirklichen Gelegenheitsspieler konnten bereits sehr gut mit BC raiden, jedoch setzte das ein Mindestmaß an Können voraus, welches heute einfach mit Epics kaschiert werden kann. Zusätzlich erzeugen bei eben jenen Leute die Abschwächung der Instanzen das Gefühl sie sind "plötzlich" auch gute Raider.

Ich behaupte hier einfach mal das sehr viele die heute mit Itemlvl 245 rumlaufen zu Beginn BC gnadenlos in den zerschmetterten Hallen scheiterten. Jene die erst mit WotLk ins spiel eingestiegen sind sowieso, da diese nicht die Notwendigkeit des CC gelernt haben, bzw. einige diverse Skills vermutlich nichtmal in der Leiste haben.

Zur Gewinnmaximierung bzw. Abfederung etwaiger sinkender Abozahlen macht Activision das richtige, keine Frage !

Btw, wann gabs eigentlich die letzten Accountzahlen von ActiBlizz zu lesen ?


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Gruppenspiel macht übrigens den meisten Spaß, wenn man im Stil einer LAN-Party um den Tisch sitzt. Da traut sich dann auch keiner so schnell, dem anderen die Schimpfworte ins Gesicht zu sagen...



Das würden sich auch weniger "trauen" wenn man auf ein GM-ticket keine Stunden warten müsste und die Strafen für eindeutig erwiesene Vergehen ned nur 2 Stunden sein würden sondern mal 2 Tage pausieren müssten, bei wiederholtem Vergehen derselben Art 1 Tag mehr.

Glaub mir, so nett wie dann manche sein würden....oder einfach mal ihre Klappe halten und runterschlucken, was aber auch schon wesentlich mehr dem Ruf der Community helfen würde.


----------



## Dredlockfred (12. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal alles durch gelesenen, auch die mehr oder weniger Sinnvollen Kommentare die einige hier von sich gelassen haben. Ich würde mich nun wie der TE schreibt zwischen Casual und Hardcoregamer einreihen. Angefangen hab ich mit WOTLK. Habe vorher schon jahrelange andere MMORPGs gespielt und bin dann irgendwann auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen.

Naxx war dann mein erster Raid als ich 80 war. Im ersten Moment hat mich die Komplexität dieses Raidcontents begeistert, getryt und getryt bis ich es nach ca 1-2 Monaten clear hatte. Die ersten T7 und T7.5 Teile gehabt und stolz wie sonst was. Hab es mir ja auch schwer erarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann das nächste Update auf PDK und Embleme des Triumphs...

Gut dacht ich mir machste das auch , Wochenlang geraidet, Marken gefarmt, DailyHeroes nur um mein Equip aufzuwerten. 

Nächstes Update, Die gleichen marken in Inis...wtf?

2 Tage später sind alle mit T9 rum gelaufen ô.Ô

Dacht ich mir das kanns net sein.

Nun zu Zeiten von ICC , PDK25, PDOK usw. weiß man doch garnicht mehr was man sich eigentlich ins Boot holt. Man möchte einen schönen entspannten PDK25 Raid machen geht da rein und irgendwelche Epicfail gimps versauen einem das Spiel. Bei jedem Gearcheck oder Erfolgscheck fällt mir auf : die ham nichts gecleart, kein naxx , kein archa , ony , maly , obsi ect... aber das Gear sprengt bei weitem das, welches man dort bekommt.

Wie soll jemand der so leicht in Heroes equipt wird, seinen ersten Raid macht überhaupt eine Ahnung haben was ihn dort erwartet? 

Das, genau das ist das Problem welches ich zur Zeit sehe. Leute werden zu leicht equipt und wollen am liebsten gleich den Endcontent machen ohne überhaupt zu wissen was ihr Klasse kann. Was Movement ist,  wieso man ausgerechnet in dem Moment so reagieren muss..

Das frustet mich derbst wenn ich solche Leute mitziehen muss. Immer die gleichen im Dreck liegen und dann vielleicht noch genau den Gegenstand weg würfeln für den man eigentlich hier drin ist. Der ihnen dann vielleicht auch nichtmal das bringt was er einer anderen Klasse bringen könnte. Da wird nur noch Stur auf das Item lvl geschaut...

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Raidcontents als Zugangsvorrausetzung für den nächst höchcten Content sein. Sprich Obsy - Naxx - Maly - Archa usw.

Das Problem ist einfach das man als Casual mit so einer Informationsflut Datenflut zugebombt wird, man kann dies eigentlich garnicht verarbeiten. Der casual macht 30 Hero Inis hat t9 4er Bonus inc und denkt er ist imba und meldet sich zum ersten PDK 25 Raid und verkackt elendig (sagen wir 70% es gibt auch welche die evt. nen Guide gelesen haben ;D)

Die getrauen sich ja nichtmal vorher zu fragen oO die ham halt equip und dit muss reichen...

Nun zu einem anderen Thema. Ich mach jetzt öfters Classicraids und wenn ich mir diesen Raidcontent anschaue und den mit dem von heute vergleiche Frage ich mich was da schief gelaufen ist? Ich raide diese Inis auf 80 hab aber auch 70er die ich dort only equippe und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad find ich sie auf alle fälle ansprechender als den Content von Heute. Sie sind schön gemacht und haben viele Details was man heute garnicht mehr sieht. Wieso werden solche Raids nicht einfach auf 80 angepasst. Alle mal schön überarbeiten, Schwerer machen (von mir aus auch Hardmodes gegen die hab ich nämlich nichts ^^) und dann ist genügend Content für alle da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile geht es mir nämlich auch derbst aufn Sack im Endcontent raiden zu müssen weil man aus den anderen raids nicht mehr braucht und eh nur der MEGA RoxxOr ist mit HdR equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mehr gibbet net weil keine Lust mehr ;D


----------



## Mitzy (12. Januar 2010)

Dredlockfred schrieb:


> (...)
> Nun zu Zeiten von ICC , PDK25, PDOK usw. weiß man doch garnicht mehr was man sich eigentlich ins Boot holt. Man möchte einen schönen entspannten PDK25 Raid machen geht da rein und irgendwelche Epicfail gimps versauen einem das Spiel. Bei jedem Gearcheck oder Erfolgscheck fällt mir auf : die ham nichts gecleart, kein naxx , kein archa , ony , maly , obsi ect... aber das Gear sprengt bei weitem das, welches man dort bekommt.
> (...)




Bedenke, es gibt bekloppte, die sich eine Klasse mehrere Male hochspielen- weil sie es nich einsehen, Geld zum transen/ changen auszugeben.
Ich bin Zurzeit dabei, meinen 4. Paladin (Heiler) hochzuleveln, hab seit 5 Jahren ´n Heilpala gezockt... Und genauso wie du argumentierst, krieg ich eines auf den Deckel "Du hast doch noch gar keinen Raid mit´m Pala gemacht- woher willste wissen, was du´s kannst?"


----------



## Roperi69 (12. Januar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Aber ich bleibe euch noch treu, besonders den süchtigen Fanboys, die sich immer so schön Aufregen können, wenn Jemand nicht ihre Meinung "WOW ist super" ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Alles was Du vor dem obigen Zitat gesagt hast ist absolut richtig, und ich dachte schon: Endlich jemand der Deine Meinung teilt und weiss, das jeder für sich entscheiden muss, ob es ihm Spaß macht oder nicht". 

Und dann der letzte Satz, der den ganzen Text versaut, sorry. 

Muss denn jeder, dem es aktuell gefällt ein süchtiger Fanboy sein? 

Das Fanboy gequatsche ist genauso ein nerviger Schrott wie das Hartz4 gequatsche. Warum muss man immer Leute bewerten, díe nicht der gleichen Meinung sind, wie man selber. 

Sprich, wenn es mir gefällt, ist jeder, dem es nicht gefällt ein Hartz4 RL Versager, der 24/7 spielt, und deshalb alles langweilig findet. Natürlich ist er ein Suchti, das steht außer Frage.

Wenn Dir der Content zu leicht ist, und Dich das aktuelle Konzept nervt, dann ist jeder, dem es gefällt ein Fanboy, der völlig geistlos konsumiert, was ihm die böse Softwareschmiede vorsetzt, und auch noch dankbar dafür ist.  Natürlich ist dieser Fanboy ein Suchtie, das steht außer Frage.

Kann es nicht einfach sein, das Leute das Spiel so mögen wie es ist, weil sie es z.B. nie anders kennengelernt haben. Oder weil sie einfach Spaß an dem haben was sie tun?

Hört doch auf euch gegenseitig zu bewerten. Es gibt unterschiedlichen Meinungen, und beide haben für den User ihre Berechtigung. Basta. 

Gruß Roperi


----------



## Dredlockfred (12. Januar 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Bedenke, es gibt bekloppte, die sich eine Klasse mehrere Male hochspielen- weil sie es nich einsehen, Geld zum transen/ changen auszugeben.
> Ich bin Zurzeit dabei, meinen 4. Paladin (Heiler) hochzuleveln, hab seit 5 Jahren ´n Heilpala gezockt... Und genauso wie du argumentierst, krieg ich eines auf den Deckel "Du hast doch noch gar keinen Raid mit´m Pala gemacht- woher willste wissen, was du´s kannst?"



Glaub mir man sieht in den meisten Fällen ob es sich um einen Twink handelt oder nicht. Das fängt schon bei den epischen Edelsteinen an und hört bei den teuren Verzauberungen auf die ein frischer 80er sich nicht ohne weiteres Leisten kann. Twinks von 80er`n ham auch meisten schon 245er Items gebaut ect. also das ist nicht unbedingt das problem und nachfragen hilft in diesem Fall auch. Ob das dann nun stimmt oder nicht stellt sich spätestens im Raid raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NalmeenaNoz (12. Januar 2010)

ich verzichte mal auf das zitieren, würde ja sonst jeden rahmen sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aber von mir gibts 10/10 !


gut zusammengefasst, tolle argumente und echt mal gedanken gemacht.
ich stimme nich allem zu, denn die verschiedenen instanzversionen und hardmodes sollen es grade ermöglichen das gelegenheitsspieler auch mal die großen endbosse sehn und hardcores trotzdem herausforderungen haben.

in classic war ich hardcore spieler, in bc teilweise pausiert und jetzt bin ich absoluter noobi gelegenheitsspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher hat sich vllcht auch einfach meine sichtweise geändert.

in sachen community hast du allerdings 100% recht ! wie ich meine classic m8s und auch die aus andern konkurrierenden gilden vermisse !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Albador! (12. Januar 2010)

hmm ich find einiges stimmt schon (motivation nen boss in massen versionen zu legen is ni so hoch)

zu den meisten anderen sachen kann ich nur sagen - such dir ne gilde die das macht was dir spaß macht ... es kann keiner was dafür wenn du scheinbar nur mit leuten unterwegs bist die ganz andere intressen ham als du ^^


----------



## Lenelli (12. Januar 2010)

mich stört eher die community... gibt echt schräge vögel...
von dem gespamme im handelschannel.. am liebsten "mag" ich die die für 8k gold die ulduarerfolge und den protodrachen verkaufen mit den worten "skill und equip sind uns egal, hauptsache ihr habt die kohle"...rofl... -.- 
ich dachte erst "ok es ist doch nicht wirklich jemand so bescheuert und meldet sich darauf, das wär ja echt armseelig..." nochmal ZONK! anscheinend läufts gut -.- komplexe sag ich da nur, jede menge komplexe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

mal zu deinem posting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finds gut geschrieben, recht neutral usw. voll i. O. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings bin ich eher der meinung, das, wenn blizzard meint diesen weg (was den content angeht) weiter gehen zu müssen, dann sollen sie das tun. die habens ja schließlich entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wem das nicht passt, der muss eben gehen, so ist das halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Lenelli schrieb:


> ich dachte erst "ok es ist doch nicht wirklich jemand so bescheuert und meldet sich darauf, das wär ja echt armseelig..." nochmal ZONK! anscheinend läufts gut -.- komplexe sag ich da nur, jede menge komplexe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht hat derjenige die 8000 Gold ja übrig, weil er Dich im AH abgezogen hat -.-
Mensch, wenn er bereit ist, dafür das Gold zu bezahlen ist das doch sein Ding.
Und wegen sowas von einer schlechten Community zu reden ist in meinen Augen lächerlich.


----------



## Super PePe (12. Januar 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Warum es keine Raidinstanzen in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgeraden mehr gibt? Weil es damit wieder Casual-unfreundlich wäre.
> 
> Blizz hat sich entschieden, den Endcontent für JEDEN erreichbar zu machen.



Jeglicher COntent war und ist jedem offen. Das war zu "Classic", wie zu BC so. Ich leite eine sogenannte Casualgilde - Klar waren wir nicht die Ersten wenn es darum ging die SSC lady zu vertrimmen, allein schon wegen den vielen unterschiedlichen Arbeitszeiten, dennoch wurde der content Stück für Stück aufgedeckt. Okay die Zeit bis zum WoLK Addon reichte nicht aus um alles erfolgreich an zuspielen. Das konnte man ja dann nachholen...
Vielmehr würde ich sagen das Blatt hat sich zu Gunsten der faulen Spieler gedreht. Es hat nunmal nichts mit Casual zutun, um sich Ruf für einen Key zufarmen oder durch die halbe Welt zu reisen für eine Prequest, es dauert halt nru etwas länger und bedarf mehr Logistik um alle durch zu lotsen. 
Was mir in den heutigen Tagen auf die Eier geht, sidn wie früher die faulen Spieler, die sogenannten Städteroxxor, die sich vermehrt im /2 rumtreiben und nur auf ihren Moment warten sich ein Item zu ergaunern - vom Spiel, von der Geschichte, von der Mechanik keine Ahnung aber immer ein "Weil ich es kann" Sprüchlein auf der Lippe... 
Jeder hatte genug Zeit sich auf WoW einzulassen und viele wie in ihrem "anderen" Leben haben festgestellt das es sich auch bequem leechen lässt. PBL: pullen ballern looten... hat nix mit 'der content ist zu einfach' zu tun, sondern mit der Überflutung einer Instanz in nicht mehr angemessenem Equip. Zuviele sidn zu faul zum sterben. 
Wer von euch würde denn Naxx10 Leute mitnehmen die 187er/200er equip haben? Kaum einer - es könnte ja eine Herausforderung werden und man könnte 60 min länger brauchen für was wo ich bequem 4 Instanzen gehe mit dem "gleichen" Effekt - nur das halt die die NAxx des Content wegen gehen wollen auf der Strecke bleiben. 
Ich sehe die Schuld auf beiden Schulter verteilt. 50% Blizzard und 50% der Kunden. Oft frage ich mich ob es den meisten nicht reichen würde sich eine Barbie zu kaufen mit nem 10er Set LILA-Kleidern, denn sie spielen so als ob es nur noch um Klamotten geht udn wie man an sie kommt ohne viel Aufwand, wobei wir nun wieder nicht beiden Casual sind sondern bei den FAULEN. Ohne jetzt das Gefühl aufkommen zulassen WOW hätte/sollte was mit "Arbeit" zu tun (haben), aber es hat für mich nichts mit Spielspass zu tun zu einem Händler zu rennen um ihn 290 Marken vor zu werfen um Equip zu bekommen was besser ist als 60% aller Raidinstanzen.
Das ist mein reines subjektives Gefühl zum Thema; wie gut das WoW mehr bietet als /2 und Raids...
in dem Sinne


----------



## Dreidan (12. Januar 2010)

Naja der Herr TE wirft hauptsächlich mit irgendwelchen Behauptungen um sich aber vermeidet es geschickt, auch nur eine einzige davon mit Argumenten zu untermauern. 
________________________
"Der nächste Punkt ist, das es unzählige (zugegeben übertrieben) verschiedene Instanzversionen gibt. Dies führt zur Demotivation. Denn wer will schon eine Instanz durchspielen, nur um sie dann noch einmal mit mehr Spielern durch zu spielen ? Oft waren oder sind die 10er Versionen sogar härter als die 25er Versionen. Das System hat verfehlt."
________________________

Mich demotiviert das in keinster Weise, außerdem sind die 10er Versionen laut Blizzard für kleinere Gilden und Gelgenheitsraider gedacht. Niemand wird gezwungen die 10er + die 25er + die jeweiligen Heroic Versionen davon zu raiden. DU hast die AUSWAHL was du machst, NICHT die PFLICHT alle zu machen.

________________________
"Und wieso gab es in BC vergleichsweise wenig Beschwerden über die Spielmechanik selber ? Ganz einfach, weil Kompromisse gemacht wurden. Das System war so gut durchdacht, das es für alle drei Gruppen genug bot. Es bot für keinen die optimale Lösung, aber es stelle alle drei Gruppen zufrieden."
________________________

Es ist also kein Kompromiss, Hardmodes und Erfolge anzubieten für Leute, die sich beweisen wollen? Was ist denn mit den epischen 310% Protodrachen in den buntesten Farben oder Mimirons Kopf als Fluggerät? Für mich sind das eindeutig Statussymbole, die als Motivation durchaus geeignet sind. Auch hier hast du wieder die WAHL was du machst, NICHT die PFLICHT.

_______________________
"In WOTLk wird sich zunächst auf einen Teil des Contents fixiert. Naxxramas war da und wurde gecleart. Dann kam Ulduar, Naxxramas steht seitdem zunehmend leer. Ulduar wurde gecleart. Die nächste Instanz kam und Ulduar stand und steht leer. Die Kette lässt sich so weiterführen.
Momentan stehen wegen des neuen Dungensuchsystems sogar die Schlachtfelder leer."
_______________________

War es in Classic nicht genauso, dass nachdem man MC mit seiner Gilde clear hatte nach BLW ging und danach AQ 40? Das Einzige was dafür gesorgt hat, dass selbst zu Naxx 60er Zeiten noch reichlich MC, BWL etc. gegangen wurde war eben der im Gegensatz zu heute recht schwere Content und auch die Tatsache, dass man immer 40!!!!! Leute zu organisieren hatte und so ein Raid sich aufgrund von AFK´lern schon mal sehr in die Länge ziehen konnte. Heute geht das eben viel schneller und bequemer. Wenn die Schlachtfelder wie du meinst wegen des Dungeonfinders leer stehen bedeutet das doch nur, dass die Leute dank des tollen Tools im Moment lieber Instanzen machen als BGs. Das spricht wiederum dafür, dass die Spieler den PvE Content zu schätzen wissen und sie diesen vorher nur aufgrund der langwierigen Gruppensuche gemieden haben.

Ich könnte deinen ganzen Text so auseinander nehmen aber dafür fehlt mir gerade die Zeit. Möglicherweise setze ich mich heute Abend nochmal dran...


----------



## Willian (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habs mal im Allgemein Forum von wow-europe gepostet.


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Ich könnte deinen ganzen Text so auseinander nehmen aber dafür fehlt mir gerade die Zeit. Möglicherweise setze ich mich heute Abend nochmal dran...



Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Æzørt (12. Januar 2010)

BC war die beste zeit die wow hatte. hoffe cataclysm wird wieder so und nich ne art wotlk klon


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Schon wieder so ein Klonthread, dem das mimimi nur so aus dem After fließt. 

Und dann auch noch diese überheblichen Threadersteller und sich gegenseitig am Sack-Fummler wie Poster Nr 2. Du meine Fresse, als ob früher alles besser gewesen wäre. Komischerweise gab es da auch schon solche Threads, nur war das da noch neuer, nicht so abgeschmackt wie der Scheiß der jeden Monat neu in irgendwelchen Foren auftaucht. Denkt euch mal was eigenes aus.


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Januar 2010)

@TE: Ja, ich habe alles gelesen ... Im Grossen und Ganzen magst du Recht haben ... Dennoch ist es nichts weiter als ein weiterer Jammerthread ... Und weil du Angst hattest dass deinen Post keiner liest, haste das Ding halt nich in einen bestehenden Mimimi-Thread gepostet, sondern schick was neues aufgemacht ... Du bist nich der erste der jammert ... Und die Argumentation findet man auch in vielen weiteren Threads ... Spiel weiter oder lass es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (12. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich finde deinen Post recht gelungen. Zustimmen kann ich dir leider nicht. 

Mir ist aufgefallen dass sich im Forum zwar viele Spieler beschweren dass alles zu einfach ist, im Spiel jedoch zeigen dass Ihnen sowohl die Inis als auch Hardmodes Spaß machen. 

Die meisten Leute die ich kenne spielen nur Abends weil Sie mittlerweile nicht mehr zur Schule gehen und ab 15 Uhr on sind, sondern Arbeiten müssen. Da fällt Ihnen das in den Schoss das WoW für Casuals ausgelegt ist.


Mich würde mal eine Statistik interessieren in der aufgezählt wird wieviele Spieler mehr als 3 Stunden täglich spielen. Und wieviele den ganzen Tag spielen.


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein Klonthread, dem das mimimi nur so aus dem After fließt.




Ich glaube du bist bei der Diskussion "WoW ab 18" besser aufgehoben...


----------



## Roperi69 (12. Januar 2010)

@ Dreidan: Das ist der Grund, warum ich die Diskusion mit dem TE eingestellt habe. Es kommt kein Futter hinter den Stoff. Und wenn man nach Argumenten fragt, sie quasi einfordert, dann bekommt man zu hören, das "wir aneinander vorbei reden". Nach 5 Posts über Casual/Hardcore Spieler ging es plötzlich eher um die pöse Community. 

Insofern würde auch ich mich freuen, wenn Du noch ein wenig mehr Analyse betreiben würdest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (12. Januar 2010)

ICh schliesse mich mal hier ein paar Leuten an. Ich hab auch in BC gespielt und nicht mejr als ZA gesehen. Trotzdem war ich mega zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Ich hatte durchgehend meinen Spaß und mir war es egal das ich kein dicker Raider war. Man hat zwar die T5 Träger beneidet aber egal. Alles hat gepasst. 

Nun un WOTLK gibts echt grösstenteils nur nich geflame und gewhine und das ist Schade. Ich hoffe Cata wird wieder ein SPrung in die Richtung BC. Denn auch in BC konnten Casual Sopieler ihr Equip farmen. Wer halt den Endcontend sehen wollte musste zusehen das er mehr raidet. 

BC war super nice


----------



## Stihi (12. Januar 2010)

@Schwierigkeitsgrad: "zu leicht" wird von vielen schnell gemault, dabei bedenken sie (so hab ich den eindruck) oft nicht das ihr eq dem ganzen meist schon überlegen oder vgl. ist => herausfordernd ist es eben, wenn man von dort noch sachen braucht bzw. durchschnittlich unter dem itemlvl-drop liegt. Ein weiterer punkt ist, das viele zustimmen, weil man sich ja nicht die blöse geben kann (will) .. sonst wird man ja "öffentlich gebranntmarkt" (mobbing = flame). Es mag zwar zutreffen das tendeziell die schwierigkeit gesenkt wurde, aber ich habe verständnis für gelegenheitsspieler oder andere die eben nicht zur "elite" gehören .. das sie versuchen mit hardmodes eben auch diese einsiedler (nerds) was zu bieten find ich eigentlich ne gute lösung. 

@community: mein eindruck ist das vieles schlechter geredet wird als es ist, habe zum überwiegenden Teil (95%+) gute erfahrungen gesammelt und erst vor zwei tagen meinen ersten ignore-eintrag erstellt .. da hatte ich zugegeben aus unwissenheit einen fehler gemacht und das erste das kam war ne beleidigung .. die konsequenz is klar, nach so einem intro kann konstruktive kritik nicht mehr konstruktiv wirken .. zeigt einfach nur die unzänglichen sozialen kompetenzen einer minderheit in der wow-community. Andererseits bietet das inet (und damit wow) dem "tier mensch" eine pseudo anonymität, die in grenzen schutz bietet, daher scheint es vielen "leichter" zu fallen eben assozial zu agieren bzw. reagieren. Aber wie gesagt, das negative fällt nur mehr auf bzw. bleibt besser haften, liegt in der natur unseres gehirns .. schließlich sind "gefahren" wichtiger zu speichern als alles andere (überleben) .. daher rühren übrigens auch vorurteile, so gesehen sind das nix anderes als schutzmechanismen. 


mfG

Stihi

ps: hardcasual ^^


----------



## Novane (12. Januar 2010)

wenn noch der satz: die klassen können immer mehr auf einmal machen, drin steht stimm ich dem TE sofort zu!
ich hab dasselbe bei AION erlebt, ich hab angefangen "Woar wie geil neue Welt und bla, aber im endeffekt
ging ich zu WoW zurück weil ich dort mit weniger Zeit mehr erreichen kann (Nein ich war noch nie Naxx usw ausser in classic). Ich finde in WoW hat man bis lvl 70 unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten. Ich fand BC damals auch super
weil es irgendwie leichter war als Classic, ja ich hatte in classic das T3 set mit meiner Mage. Es war viel Zeit das zu bekommen in BC ging sowas deutlich schneller, aber in WOTLK hat jeder fast alles und das ist schade.
Auch wenn sich mir die Möglichkeiten als Casual eröffnen alles zu sehen und zu bekommen (naja fast), finde ichs ungerecht weil wer viel zeit investiert soll viel bekommen, besser wäre aber wer gut spielt soll viel bekommen,
catyclysm wird auch nicht anderst wie WOTLK glaube ich. Aber ich habe eines an den heros auszusetzen!

Früher ist man mit 60 oft nocht BRD gegangen weil die spanne anmobs die q und alles eig dazu ausgelegt waren, heute stirbt eine instance aus wegen den heros. 
naja ich spiele eh nur zum fun und nicht wegen items daher sopll blizz machen was sie wollen, den spaß zu lvln haben sie mir durch das dungeon system wieder gebracht.


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> Wer halt den Endcontend sehen wollte musste zusehen das er mehr raidet.



Stimmt nicht zu 100%, hatte in BC eine normal Raidgruppe mit 2 Terminen die woche und kam auch Hyjal, nicht als 1., aber ich hatte meinen spaß und war zufrieden mit meinem fortschritt.


----------



## Kildran (12. Januar 2010)

seit wotlk kommt mir WoW ein bisschen vor wie counterstrike mit charakterentwicklung .......zumindest was die com angeht kommt dem counterstrike am nächsten


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> finde ichs ungerecht weil wer viel zeit investiert soll viel bekommen, besser wäre aber wer gut spielt soll viel bekommen,



Ist das nicht der Sinn von Hardmodes?


----------



## p1nk (12. Januar 2010)

ich spiele noch nicht lange und trotzdem oder vlt genau wegen dem verstehe ich den TE nicht...

die hauptaussage ist: blizz gibt sich keine mühe mehr und macht nur noch 6raids mit verschiedenen schwierigkeitsstufen anstelle von 9 unterschiedlich schweren raids... --> sie werden dadurch nicht der community gerecht...

ich kann dir leider nicht zustimmen. selbst habe ich classic nie gespielt und trotzdem glaube ich zu wissen, dass der endboss der damaligen "geschichte" nicht der letste boss im letzten raid war!?

dies hat halt nun mal geändert. blizz ist auf den wunsch vieler eingegangen und hat die ganze geschichte um wow in den vordergrund gestellt. und da passen halt raids wie das viel geschändete pdk perfekt rein. (ganzer aufbau der eigenen streitkräfte und so...)

und noch etwas zu deinen 3typen von spielern:
casual: kann auch die ganze geschichte miterleben, einfach 1-2monate später als die anderen
hardcasuals: können die ganze geschichte miterleben ohne zu grossen zeitaufwand
möchtegernpro's: einziger typ dem der content nicht passt weil zu wenig schwierig und zu wenig lang...

---> 2/3 können ganz gut damit leben wie es ist! 

und nun, wie geht das sprichwort: bellende hunde beissen nicht - es sind halt nun mal die "möchtegernpro's" die am lautesten schreien wenn etwas ihnen nicht passt aber kaum einer kommt von wow los!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also dann, flamed schön weiter wenn ihr nicht grad am raiden seit!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (12. Januar 2010)

10/10 ich bin genau deiner Meinung glaube auch net das sich mit cata viel ändert-.-


----------



## Lenelli (12. Januar 2010)

hihi, im AH abgezogen... naja..^^ und ich finds definitiv nich lächerlich. ich finde das zeigt den wandel ziemlich deutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viele interessieren sich nur noch für das endergebnis, aber nich mehr für den weg dahin. sobald was nicht funktioniert lässt mans lieber sein oder sucht sich "was besser", anstatt einfach mal weiter dran "zu arbeiten".


----------



## J_0_T (12. Januar 2010)

Zu dem ganzen "Mehr Zeit = Mehr zu sehen"... Es gibt ja spieler die doch neben wow andere verpflichtungen haben, Familie, Arbeit... ehrenamtliches zeug, und für die ist es jetzt eigendlich recht einfach hinterher zu kommen.

Die wo mehr spielen haben doch sachen mit denen sie belohnt werden... Hardmodes... bestimmte erfolge, etc.

Zu der Community... das einzigste problem das ich hier sehe sind die spieler die jenen den erfolg nicht gönnen die nicht 16 std in das spiel stecken und ggf unter der woche vlt ma zusammen 8 std spielen. Das ist das heutige problem... viele können ja nicht mehr glänzen mit ihrer ausrüstung, den seltenen reittieren etc weil der wenig und normal spieler diese sachen auch erreichen kann.

Jene die sagen Classic war ne tolle zeit... klar... solange man halb nicht zu denen gehörte die halb wenig zeit investieren konnten... Da gab es dann die poser... oder snobs die solche spieler fertig gemacht ham mit sachen wie z.B.: Dann kündige... haste mehr zeit zu spielen du gimp... oder: Tja... ohne frau haste auch mehr zeit... um sich warfen.

BC begann dann schon in die richtige richtung zu gehen... jene die weniger zeit hatten konnten auch vorran kommen... zwar nicht so schnell wie die wo durchgehend daheim sitzen aber es gab bewegung.

Und WOTLK ist halb generell freundlich zu den wenig spielern... man kann schnell was erreichen und muss sich den hohn der hardcore suchtis nicht mehr antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cata wird sogar noch easier... Okay 5 neue lvl die man sich verdienen muss... aber der Stat Dschungel wird gestutzt. Man macht es einsteigern und normalen spielern damit es angenehmer.


Problem ist, die jammer Comm wie wir sie jetzt haben wird immer was finden an dem sie heulen können... mein tipp... wenn es euch nervt spielt was anderes... wenn ihr aber bleibt... haltet einfach den mund. "Ihr" könnt eh nix ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maleas (12. Januar 2010)

Die Community ist doch an dem Zustand selbst schuld. Damit meine ich nicht die anhaltende Verblödung der Serverumgebung, die man ingame wunderbar nachvollziehen kann. Ich spreche gezielt die eingefleischte WoW Community an, die sich als Hardcore Fraktion bezeichnet, und denen ein Encounter nicht schwierig genug sein kann.

So ... da ist also Patch 3.3 rausgekommen, und die Fans jammern schon vorab "viel zu leicht" ... was machen sie aber, sie schauen sich Guides und Videos vom Testserver an. Besagte Spieler wissen also schon, was sie erwartet. Damals in der goldenen Classic Zeit gab es keinen Testserver, und die 40er Schlachtzüge haben ihre Taktiken noch wie ein Staatsgeheimnis gehütet. Heute weiss doch nun jeder schon, wie die Bosse funktionieren, die in der Eiskronenzitadelle im Februar freigeschaltet werden. Ohne vorab Guides und Videos müssten unsere lieben Hardcorspieler doch erst 2-3 Wochen rumprobieren, bis sie mal einen Boss gelegt haben. Dann würde niemand mehr über die Schwierigkeit jammern.


----------



## Curvatura (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Vorweg: Nur die posten, die diesen post KOMPLETT gelesen haben.*



Habe ich, nur verstehe ich nicht ganz was du willst? wow spiegelt lediglich das Bild an der community wieder was auch die Zielgruppe ist. wow ist ein universalspiel, ein multitool für alle und jeden der langeweile hat und in den Strudel des Kommerz geraten ist.

Ich kaue jetzt nichts vor aber wenn neue Spiele in der Entwicklung stehen schau dir doch mal an nach welchen Kriterien und vor allem auch von wem sie beurteilt werden. Die ganzen Leute haben doch gar keinen Plan was ihnen eigentlich selbst wichtig ist, es wird nur komerzgeilen slogens nachgerannt und wirklich seriöse Berichtserstattung gibt es doch eh nicht.

Die Medien selbst beteidigen sich ebenfalls nur noch am Konsum und missbrauchen von vorne bis hinten das Presserecht. Wer nicht oder nicht genug zahlt über den berichten wir nicht. Blizzard zahlt doch prima wieso sollen wir uns dann die herrangezüchteten Kellerkinder kaputtmachen und alle spielen schön wow und bleiben von der Strasse fern.

Ich lach mich noch kaputt über die ganzen Medien Hypes zu aoc, war und co. Alles blenderei damit letztendlich nicht die leute lebst sich nach dem umschauen was sie interessiert. So rutschen sie immer wieder zurueck zu ihrem lieblingsspiel und sind ihres lebens glücklich.

Was willst du den bei diesen Vorraussetzungen von der Community erwarten die mit dir dieses Spiel spielen? Du hast lediglich wiedergegeben was doch nur logische Konsequenz ist die sich niemals ändern wird. Will man ja auch nicht ändern so bleibt es doch schön in aller mund.

bb


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Lenelli schrieb:


> hihi, im AH abgezogen... naja..^^ und ich finds definitiv nich lächerlich. ich finde das zeigt den wandel ziemlich deutlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht hat er Ulduar ohne Hardmodes schon geschafft. Seine Gruppe scheitert aber an den Hardmodes.
Nun möchte er den Drachen, bevor dieser rausgepatcht wird. Wer weiß das schon.

Wie du bereits sagtest, sind es viele. Viele heißt aber nicht alle. Es sollte doch noch genug andere
Spieler auf Deinem Server geben, mit denen du an etwas "arbeiten" kannst.
Für mich ist es in vielen Threads Schwarz/Weiß denken.
Entweder, etwas ist absolut top oder absoluter Schwachsinn. Die gesamte Community findet,
oder keiner findet etwas zu leicht/schwer/unfair/...


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Sinn von Hardmodes?



du siehst darin einen Sinn 50% mehr Leistung zu bringen und dafür 5% besseres Equip zu erhalten ?

Hardmodes sind nichts anderes als vorgegaukelter content, der seitens der Community auch noch beklatscht wird, und seitens Blizzard einige entwicklungskosten einspart.


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> du siehst darin einen Sinn 50% mehr Leistung zu bringen und dafür 5% besseres Equip zu erhalten ?



Soll man aus der Aussage herauslesen, dass es Dir eher um die Items, als um den Schwierigkeitsgrad geht?

Hat Blizzard überhaupt mal gesagt, dass Hardmodes neuer Content sind? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Hat Blizzard überhaupt mal gesagt, dass Hardmodes neuer Content sind? Würde mich mal interessieren



Was du da herauslesen willst ist belanglos weil es sich hierbei um meine spieleinstellung handelt und da bekommst du von 100 Spielern 100 verschiedene.

Und ob das Blizzard mal wo gesagt hat ist auch nicht sonderlich relevant da es ja ein Großteil der 30 Millionen Abonennten als Solchen anerkennt. Solltest du als Vielposter eigentlich wissen (Wie zu einfach, hast die Hardmodes durch ?!!!?!? blablupp...).


----------



## alex4dus (12. Januar 2010)

Ich muss dem Poster im großen und ganzen Zustimmen. 

Das schlimmste and er ganzen Sache sind aus meiner Sicht folgendes:

- Die verrohte Community (natürlich nicht alle) dessen allgemeine gesellschaftspolitischen Entwicklungen leider auch in diese Online Welt einzug gehalten hat. Stichwort: Beleidigungen, immer bester sein, lass dir von jemand anders helfen etc.
- Der enorme Verkaufsdruck des Herstellers (Blizzard) immer mehr und länger die Spielinhalte zu vertreiben. Die Shareholders bzw. Anteilseigner von Blizzard Entertainment etc. wollen ja mit Renditen ruhiggestellt werden.

Es gibt nat. auch viele schöne Aspekte für WoW, und aus diesem Grund spiele ich es auch noch.

Ich habe nur mal 1 Jahr wow pause gemacht, seit dem Ende von BC und bin wieder eingestiegen OHNE den Anspruch:
- zu den besten zu gehören
- immer ON zu sein
- mich von anderen Beleidigen zu müssen etc.

Ich komme den meisten Spielern mit der TOP Ausrüstung nicht mehr hinterher, dafür weiß ich aber, dass ich solche Spieler im realen Leben hinter mir lasse. Stichwort: Studium, Beruflicer & Privater Erfolg bzw. Schwerpunktlegung!


----------



## rennsau (12. Januar 2010)

Ich Stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu, ich gin einer dieser Casual, Arbeitendes Volk, gelegentlich zeit und spiele seit release von WOW.
Die Stimmung hat sich sehr geändert, zum schlechten hin, da jeder nur noch schnell schnell schnell will. Am besten alles Lila und ganz oben stehn.
Der Inhalt des Spiels tritt in den Hintergrund, man wird sogar blöd angemacht, wenn man sagt, man spielt nur einmal oder zweimal die woche.

Hallo??

ist das der Sinn dahinter?ß ich denke nicht, ich hab noch nicht alle Sachen in WOW gesehn, traurig bin ich deswegen nicht und glücklicherweise bin ich in einer gilde, in der der Spaß am spiel im vordergrund steht, alles bekannte und Freunde von mir, wir spielen, wenn wir zeit haben, und wenn wir was noch nicht gesehen haben, ist das auch nicht schlimm, das Spiel zählt, und nicht, wieviel Lila schon im slot ist..

gruß

hexer aus leidenschaft, der hexend leiden schaft


----------



## Gnarak (12. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Post lieber TE. Ich muss Dir in Deiner Meinung 100% zustimmen. 
Wohl denen die in einer kleinen aber feinen Gilde mit Gleichgesinnten einfach noch ihren Spass am Spiel haben und auf den ganzen DPS- und Gearscore Blubb pfeiffen können.

10/10


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (12. Januar 2010)

spiel ja nicht so lange (kurz vor BC) aber der Wandel hat stattgefunden.
Ich hab Gruul nur kurz getroffen, aber es war bis dahin zeitweise hart (ich kann nur für mich sprechen - und steh dazu: ja ich bin ein noob!). 
Schweißnasse Hände in den Zerschmetterten Hallen (hc) - mit WotlK: HDB hc - mit blau grünem equip - *fast gähn*. Dann die Raid-Instanzen: 28x das gleiche, nur mehr Schaden und mehr Leben....

Es wäre uns am liebsten, den ganzen Kram mit ICC und seinen 264 Versionen auszulassen und gleich zum Loot-King. Anschließend, schizophren wie wir sind, in div. Foren flamen das WoW nix mehr hergibt und das Spiel langweilig und zu einfach ist.

Ein Traum: 
wer mehr leistet (raidet) soll auch wieder "mehr" bekommen. Die "Hartecken" haben wieder eine Sinnvolle Beschäftigung, die "Gewöhnlichen" können wieder dem für Sie "Unerreichbaren" nachjagen und die dazwischen freuen sich über Ihr sagenhaftes Lootglück.

Realität: Der in der Bilanz ausgewiesene Gewinn zählt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Entweder man spielt weiter, oder macht sonst was


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Was du da herauslesen willst ist belanglos weil es sich hierbei um meine spieleinstellung handelt und da bekommst du von 100 Spielern 100 verschiedene.


Finde es nicht belanglos, da ich ja mit Dir diskutiere und nicht mit 100 anderen Spielern.
Wenn das von mir Interpretierte stimmt, dann kann ich auch verstehen, warum für Dich
Hardmodes uninteressant sind.



> Und ob das Blizzard mal wo gesagt hat ist auch nicht sonderlich relevant da es ja ein Großteil der 30 Millionen Abonennten als Solchen anerkennt. Solltest du als Vielposter eigentlich wissen (Wie zu einfach, hast die Hardmodes durch ?!!!?!? blablupp...).



Ich kenne die Aussagen zu genüge. Aber es ist doch paradox, dass Du Blizz etwas vorwirfst (Weniger Content wegen Hardmodes)
was aber nnach Deiner Aussage nur das Geschwätz von eingen Buffed Usern ist.


----------



## alex4dus (12. Januar 2010)

rennsau schrieb:


> Ich Stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu, ich gin einer dieser Casual, Arbeitendes Volk, gelegentlich zeit und spiele seit release von WOW.
> Die Stimmung hat sich sehr geändert, zum schlechten hin, da jeder nur noch schnell schnell schnell will. Am besten alles Lila und ganz oben stehn.
> Der Inhalt des Spiels tritt in den Hintergrund, man wird sogar blöd angemacht, wenn man sagt, man spielt nur einmal oder zweimal die woche.
> 
> ...


Hast du absolut recht, lass dich doch nicht von diesen "realo" loosern drängen oder beleidigen du seist zu schlecht. Das sind doch meist die Spieler die man dann in diesen Unterschichten-Fernsehsendungen sieht, HArtz4 zu viel Zeit etc.


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

alex4dus schrieb:


> Hast du absolut recht, lass dich doch nicht von diesen "realo" loosern drängen oder beleidigen du seist zu schlecht. Das sind doch meist die Spieler die man dann in diesen Unterschichten-Fernsehsendungen sieht, HArtz4 zu viel Zeit etc.



Vorurteil, ick hör dir trapsen.


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

Nun sind wie vermutet doch noch die ganzen Leute in den Thread gekommen, die alles als einen sogenannten "Jammerthread" abstempeln. Was genau betrachtet ihr als "Jammerthread" in einem Diskussionsforum über World of Warcraft ?

Das hier ist ein Forum auf einer Computerspielefanseite, welches dazu dient, über das Spiel World of Warcraft zu diskutieren. In einem Forum gibt es kein "Jammern". Man diskutiert einfach über das Spiel, mehr nicht.

Und nur, weil man sich mal sachlich über eine (in meinen Augen) momentane Problemszone in eben so einem Forum ausspricht, heißt das nicht, das man alles scheiße findet. Mein Post ist nämlich nicht in dem Schema (Alles ist scheiße weil Baum) geschrieben. Das ist ein Unterschied.

Die Foren sind dafür da, um den Entwicklern Feedback zu ihrem Spiel zu geben und dafür, das sich Spieler über das Spiel austauschen können, was ihnen gefällt und NICHT gefällt. Wenn man nur positives schreiben dürfte, wären die Foren leer. Das Kritik gewünscht ist, schreibt Blizzard immer wieder selbst.


Und jeder hat das gute Recht, seine Meinung über dieses Spiel zu äußern und nur, weil diese Meinung einmal negativ ausfallen kann, heißt das nicht, das man gleich schreiben muss: "Hör doch auf". Diese Kommentare sind einfach gesagt: Dumm. Allerdings habt ihr Recht, wenn ein und die selbe Person sich immer und immer wieder beschwert. Dann ist dies durchaus berechtigt.

Desweiteren schrieb ich selbst, das ich zurzeit pausiere. Deswegen abe ich trotzdem das Recht über das Spiel zu diskutieren. Desweiteren dreht sich dieser Thread um die Community und nicht das Spiel selber, was einige hier nicht kapiert zu haben scheinen. Ich stehe neutral zu den Dingen, ich meckere nicht und behaupte auch nicht, das ich Recht habe oder das meine Meinung die einzig richtige ist. Ich will einfach nur über meine Meinung mit anderen diskutieren.


----------



## rennsau (12. Januar 2010)

vote 4 unterschriftenliste^^

nein im ernst, hast vollkommen recht, nur dummerweise gibt es die Sachlichbleibenden nur sehr rar gesäht, um nicht zu behaupten legendär gesäht....*ironieoff*

Ich selbst bin noch einer, der sein Epicmount mit der Hexerquest wochenlang erfarmt hat, das kennt heutzutage keiner mehr, oder denn doomguard, oder der Brennende Steinklotzriese..... Man bekommt alles nachgeschmissen, leider. Das Erfolgserlebnis stellt sich zu früh ein, was wiederum schnell für Langeweile sorgt, selbst bei casuals wie mir. Wenn ich beim ersten versuch ne inni pack, in 30 min. durch bin, entschuldigung, das ist Langweilig, selbst für mich.

Und warum spiel ichs dann??

weil ich mit meinen Kumpels dattel, und nicht, weil ich Lila vor den augen sehe

open-pvp und just4fun gezerge for win


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Desweiteren dreht sich dieser Thread um die Community und nicht das Spiel selber





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es geht mir um das Spielsystem. Wie die Equipbeschaffung, Schwierigkeitsgrad usw. alles aufgebaut ist und wie gut alle harmoniert.
> BC ist meiner Meinung nach das Addon mit dem besten Spielsystem, aber nicht das beste Addon im Allgemeinen.



Na was denn nun?


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Na was denn nun?



Wie deutlich soll ich es denn noch erklären ? Manchmal ist man echt kurz vor dem Aufgeben.

Ich spreche von der Community. Genauergesagt, dem Ton in der Community. Und ich suche die Ursachen dafür, denn irgendwoher MUSS es ja kommen, das plötzlich so eine miese Atmosphäre herrscht. Gildenintern mal ausgeschlossen.

Dazu ist es nunmal zwingend notwendig, das Spielsystem mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## Orgoron (12. Januar 2010)

Nach Vierzig Jahren Ehe ist es auch nicht mehr wie in den Flitterwochen das ist nun mal der lauf des Lebens !


Geht das so schwer in deinen Schädel rein oder was ?


----------



## Elenenedh (12. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Vergleichen wir mal den Ausgangspunkt mit BC.
> 
> BC-Timeline eines 70ers
> Lvl Up zu 70 --> Hero Inis für Equip --> Kara-Gruul --> Maggi/SSC/TK --> MH/BT --> SW
> ...



/sign


War niemals selbst "Hardcore"-Spieler sondern immer "Midlevel" und hab's trotzdem bis Brutallus geschafft. Dadurch, dass man sich den Gear so "einfach" ersammeln kann, meinen Random-Raid-Leiter sie bräuchten Achievement- und Gear-Checks, um sich noch irgendwie ein Bild von dem Spieler machen zu können. Wobei Erfolge und Gearscore in meinen Augen inzwischen Null darüber aussagen, wie gut ein Spieler wirklich ist.

Zum Thema Instanzenvielfalt: Neue Raid-Dungeons verbrauchen sich inzwischen so schnell, dass sie so fix nerven wie Molten Core. Nur der Unterschied ist, dass MC damals das einzige Raid-Dungeon war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rennsau (12. Januar 2010)

Das Prob ist aber ,das jetzt jeder denkt, er hat lila an und ist der King und hat Ahnung....und verliert dann im duell, weil der nur 3 buttons seiner Zauberleiste kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Empedokles (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich spreche von der Community. Genauergesagt, dem Ton in der Community. Und ich suche die Ursachen dafür, denn irgendwoher MUSS es ja kommen, das plötzlich so eine miese Atmosphäre herrscht. Gildenintern mal ausgeschlossen.


Das ist alles was du wissen willst? Das hättest du auch ohne viele Worte schneller erfragen können.

Schau dich doch mal in der Gesellschaft um. Schau dir an wie ein Keil zwischen den Jungen und den Alten, den Arbeitern und den Arbeitslosen, den Eltern und den Kinderlosen, den Armen und den Reichen, und und und ... getrieben wird. Unsere Politiker zerstören systematisch und sehr erfolgreich all das, was eine Zivilisation erst groß macht. Hilfsbereitschaft, Zusammenhalt, Verantwortungsbewußtsein und soziales Verhalten/Denken. Es wird Neid, Hass, Gier, Maßlosigkeit, Feigheit, Dummheit und und und ... bei der Bevölkerung immer wieder subtil gefördert, damit in der Gemeinschaft keine Einigkeit entstehen kann, die die derzeitig herschende Situation beenden kann.
Und das alles betreiben sie seit einiger Zeit sehr erfolgreich.

Natürlich wird so ein erlerntes Verhalten auch in Onlinespielen eingebracht. Man ist ja schließlich online kein besserer Mensch, nur weil sowas in der AGB drinsteht. Wer ein dummes Arschloch ist wird auch online ein dummes Arschloch sein. Und da WoW von so ziemlich allen Bevölkerungsschichten gespielt wird, kannst du die Spielergemeinschaft fast als Spiegel der heutigen Gesellschaft sehen.


----------



## Lahri (12. Januar 2010)

ich schließ mich der aussage mit dem einmal den Raid mit 10 einmal den Raid mit 25 mann machen nervt zu 100% an. 
Zu Zeiten von BC konntest du sagen so ich hab jetzt ZA (nur z.B.) gemeistert. und hattest im hinterkopf nicht dieses und jetzt noch mal alles mit 15 spielern mehr -.- 
Man ist zu Zeiten von 70 (so kommt es mir zumindest vor) viel lieber Raiden gegangen, glaube des liegt eben genau an diesem 10/25-Mann-Prinzip. 

Ich finde es ja selbst nich schlecht dass es für die Casual-Gamer einfacher gemacht wurde/wird. Ich selbst bin jetzt auch nicht mehr der Hardcore-Gamer wie zu BC weil mir einfach die Zeit fehlt um mich wirklich lange hin zu setzen. Dennoch sollte man die Vorraussetzungen nicht ganz so Tief schrauben. Und dadurch das es zu leicht wird, geht auch der Reiz zu schnell verloren. Ich erinner mich noch gut an anfang von BT, SW oder sogar noch meinen aller aller ersten Kara run mit der Gilde. Keiner wusste wirklich was auf ihn zu kommt und da gab es nicht so ein First-Try wir rennen mal schnell da durch, nein das gab es erst nachdem man ein paar mal drin war. 
Zum Vergleich nehm ich jetzt meinen ersten Naxx-Run zusammen mit der Gilde. 
Man ist rein, hat etwas gebraucht (klar eq war noch ziemlich low) aber Trotzdem ging viel auf First-Try... 

Was ich sagen will -> wo ist heute noch die Herausforderung?? 

Ein Spiel is nur gut so lang es den Spieler herausfordert und das geht bei WoW nach und verloren. 

und ich vertrete in diesem Sinne die Meinung des TE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (12. Januar 2010)

Tjo, das Problem ist halt zum einen, dass das Raidinstanzen-System auf Equip aufbaut und teils {früher} einen zu großen Zeitaufwand für viele Spieler darstellten,

zum anderen, und das finde ich viel schlimmer, ist es der Punkt, dass Blizzard den Spieler gibt was sie wollen, und nicht was sie brauchen:
(gehe ich jetzt nich näher drauf ein, wer drüber nachdenkt wird verstehen was ich meine^^)


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Lahri schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten von BC konntest du sagen so ich hab jetzt ZA (nur z.B.) gemeistert.



Komischerweise schaffte es Blizzard mit ZA auch noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad wirklich gut anzupassen. Die Items waren etwas besser als Karazhan, aber dafür auch die Instanz für mein Empfinden genau um den Deut schwerer.

Frag mich wieso sie es jetzt nicht mehr schaffen EINE Instanz zu kreieren....Komischerweise war es nämlich VOR Lootking immer so das der schwierigkeitsgrad sehr gut aufeinander abgestimmt war.

Ich denke ja das BC zum großen Teil noch von foror und tigule designed wurde, und als sie gingen herrschte nur noch planlosigkeit.


----------



## Lefrondon (12. Januar 2010)

Lahri schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten von BC konntest du sagen so ich hab jetzt ZA (nur z.B.) gemeistert


Genau, jetzt musst du sagen: Ich hab Ulduar 25er clear, Levi, XT und Wächter Hardmode, Yoggi +X und algalon 30% bester try... ein bisschen doof ist das schon^^


----------



## Liljana (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Blizzards Kurs, alles Casualfreundlich zu machen, absolut falsch.
Es ist doch überall so, ob Spiel oder nicht, je mehr Zeit und Kraft man in eine Sache investiert, umso mehr wird man dafür belohnt. 
Warum muss das in WoW anders sein?

Beispiel:
Ich bin in einem Fußballverein wo ich monatlich 13€ Beitrag leisten muss, kann aber arbeitsbedingt nicht an allen Spielen und Trainings teilnehmen, kann ich da zum Trainer gehen und darauf bestehen eine bestimmte Anzahl an Toren zu schiesen, da ich ja genauso viel bezahle wie alle anderen? Ich glaube nicht...

Klar es gibt Heroic's ... und? Es sind sie selben Bosse, der selbe, nur etwas erschwerte Ablauf, der selbe Loot, nur mit etwas höheren Stats und Itemlevel und dazu noch ein grünes Heroisch, und sonst? Recycelte Syles gibts auch wie Sand am Meer.

Und mal im Ernst, Casuals die verlangen, in der Stunde, die sie am Tag spielen, den selben Content zu sehen wie Vielspieler und sonst aufhören, sind mMn sowiso in einem Singleplayerrollenspiel besser aufgehoben.

Wer sagt eigendlich das jeder Casual den Wunsch oder den Willen hat, den Highendcontent zu raiden? Ich kenn eigendlich nur welche, die mit twinken und ein paar Heroics abklappern, zufrieden sind.

Blizzard "verheizt" bestimmt das zehnfache an Vielspielern nur um den mMn geringen Anteil an Raidwilligen Casuals an der Stange zu halten.

PS: Der Rollenspiel Aspect leidet auch enorm darunter.


----------



## The-Quila (12. Januar 2010)

mir kommt  es so vor, als würden sehr viele bc besser finden als wotlk. ich verstehe das nicht.

ich persönlich fand bc einfach nur scheiße:
*- keine story*
- alles viel zu bunt (ok wotlk is das rüstungsdesign dagegen wieder zu eintönig)
- der content fast nur auf raids ausgelegt, wenn man einmal zurückliegt war es sehr nervig zu anderen aufzuschließen
- dafür die 5er instanzen teilweise sehr eintönig (beispiel: 4mal das gleiche im auchindoun knoten, je 3mal das gleiche in den knoten in denen auch 1 raid war: fds,ssc,maggi; einzige abwechslung hdz und tdm)

vorteile von wotlk, und deswegen hab ich da auch nach meiner pause in bc wieder angefangen und weitergespielt:
*- gut durchdachte story über den gnazen kontintent und durch alle instanzen* (ausgenommen das zeug ums turnier)
- stimmungsvolles gebietsdesign
- auch ohne jede woche bis zur vergasung den gleichen gegner hundertmal zu probieren und zu wipen, kann man recht ordentliche ausrüstung bekommen
- instanzknoten beinhalten nur maximal 2 5erinstanzen (ausgenommen icc, dafür sind die 3 inis vom style her unterschiedlich und trotzdem stimmungsvoll zusammengesetzt)

*das meiner meinung nach wichtigste an einem spies, die story, ist fett markiert.*
ich hoffe, dass cata in etwa so wird wie wotlk: viel story, noch mehr und besseres phasing.


@te: erkläre: einmal sagst du es is zu leicht, danach regst du dich auf, dass es hardmodes gibt.


----------



## Lordaeron: Arcon (12. Januar 2010)

In der Tat, World of Warcraft hat sich in den zurückliegenden Tagen, genau wie seine Community, stetig weiterentwickelt. Ich möchte aber bestreiten, dass die Dinge so negativ liegen, wie sie stets geschildert werden.

Punkt 1: Die Community

MMOs waren für sich gesehen früher ja immer prädestiniert für Spieler, welche meist sehr viel Zeit online verbracht haben. In einigen Communities galten recht strenge Verhaltensregeln. Mit der zunehmenden Verbreitung und Akzeptanz von MMO Games (und WoW war das erste massentaugliche davon), stellt natürlich der Umgangston in Azeroth auch mehr und mehr einen Spiegel der Gesellschaft dar.

Dies hat allerdings weniger mit "der Community" ansich zu tun, als der stetig fortlaufenden Verbreiterung der Zielgruppe.

Punkt 2: Unterschiedliche Spielertypen

Wie aus Punkt 1 hervorgeht, prallen also mehr und mehr unterschiedliche Spielertypen aufeinander. Sowohl als Spieler, wie auch als Menschen. Leute, die gerne Raiden, andere die gerne PVP betreiben, Leute, die gerne Hardcore Zocken und andere, die nur zum Spaß spielen. Leute, die Sozialkompetenz und Ausdrucksfähigkeit mitbringen und solche, die man besser nicht versteht.

Blizzard versucht nun den Spagat, alle Spieler gleichermaßen zufriedenzustellen. Steigende Abonnentenzahlen bestätigen, dass sie darin erfolgreich sind. Denn: bedenkt immer, auch wenn es beim Durchstöbern gängiger Foren weit dramatischer rüberkommt: Selbst bei zig tausenden niederschmetternden Posts zum Thema WoW von ebenso vielen Spielern - gemessen an der absoluten Spielerzahl ist das nur ein verschwindender Bruchteil. Und: in Foren melden sich zumeist nur Leute zu Wort, die unzufrieden sind.

Es wird also ein sehr einseitiges Bild über das Spiel vermittelt, aus einem eigentlich vorbestimmten Blickwinkel.

Punkt 3: Das Spiel

Dieser Punkt bringt sehr viel an Subjektivität mit sich. Gerade BC wurde vom TE als Glanzstunde hervorgehoben. Ich nenne gleich mal meine Einwände:

Sinnloses und nerviges Abgefarme der normalen 70er Instanzen, um den Ruf für heroischen Zugang zu erhalten (zu Anfang noch respektvoll nötig). Zig verschiedene Fraktionen, zig verschiedene Dailies, kaum Möglichkeiten, außer der Dailies, Ruf zu farmen.

Der Versuch, kleineren Raidgruppen entsprechenden Content zu bieten, ging nicht auf (Anspruch von Zul'Aman gegenüber Karazhan zu hoch).

Keinerlei Mehrwert, Instanzen, außer zum Zeittotschlagen, zu spielen, wenn man sich auf einem gewissen Gear Level bewegte.

So wie sich heute die Spieler über zu leichten Content beschweren, so taten sie es damals umgekehrt, weil alles zu schwer sei.

Eine zusammengestückelte Geschichte, die in einem sehr WoW untypischen Setting gespielt hat. Viele empfanden Nethersturm und andere Gebiete als einen Schritt zuweit in Richtung Sci Fi Flair.

Ich muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass ich persönlich den Raid Content sehr genossen habe. Karazhan, Gruul, Magtheridon, SSC, TK, MH, BT und SW - sehr viele stimmungsvolle Momente und Erlebnisse. Jedoch war, meiner Meinung nach, WoW im Gesamtpaket nie stimmiger als heute.

Es zieht sich eine recht interessante Geschichte wie ein roter Faden durch das komplette WotLK Addon, durch neue Techniken (Morphing) ist die Welt in Veränderung. Der Stil ist wieder etwas näher an Classic dran. Techniken, wie der Dungeon Finder machen das Spieler Leben erheblich leichter.

Punkt 4: Die Raids

Ja, in der Tat, ich bin selbst kein Freund der Schwierigkeitsgrade. Ich mochte Raiden so, wie es mit BC war.

Aber eigentlich wäre die Welt ja in Ordnung; Casuals gehen in die normale und Hardcore- oder ambitionierte Spieler in die Heroische Version. Nur, der Mensch, auch der WoW Spieler wird träge und faul. Wieso schwer, wenn's auch einfach geht? Vielen Gilden, die zuvor noch MH und BT bestanden haben, fehlen mitlerweile die Leute, um tage- oder gar wochenlang an einem Boss zu wipen, vor allem wenn es auch leichter geht. Was soll aber bitte die Beschwerde über unzählige Modi? Es zwingt mich ja keiner als Casual in den 25er oder dass ich Bosse normal kennenlerne, bevor ich sie im Hardmode mache (evtl. ein mal für die Freischaltung des Hero Modus). Selten eine so perfide Begründung gesehen, Auswahlmöglichkeiten als etwas schlechtes darzustellen.

Dass die Spieler jedoch diese Auswahl schon fast als Pflichtprogramm sehen ("Ich muss ja 10er, 10er Hero, 25er und 25er Hero immer den gleichen Boss legen -.-"), das ist ansich eines der Probleme. Oder dass man schwerer Leute findet, die genau die gleiche Einstellung beim Raiden teilen. Früher war das einfach: Raiden oder nicht Raiden. Nun passiert das in fließenden Übergängen.

Punkt 5: Die Encounter

Absolut am Geschehen vorbei geht für mich die Kritik an der Einfallslosigkeit der Encounter. Tank & Spank in Classic, in BWL und Naxx 60er schon etwas davon abkehrend. In BC haben sich viele Spieler dann so langsam in komplexere Taktiken eingearbeitet. Mittlerweile sind wir bei unterschiedlichsten Boss Fight Designs angekommen. Zwar spielt CC eine leider viel zu geringe Rolle, aber an vielen Stellen ist Movement absolut unabdingbar. Teils sogar in den 5er Instanzen. Ich lese eigentlich immer, wie einfallslos das so alles ist. Ich habe nur selten einen konkreten Verbesserungsvorschlag gehört.

Die Spieler sind langsam in den Content hineingewachsen, früher war es ja schon schlimm genug, wenn in MC eine hell aufleuchtende Spieler Bombe es nicht aus dem Raid geschafft hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht zu vergleichen mit heutigen Kampfverläufen.

Punkt 6: Der Anspruch der Spieler gegenüber einander

Ja, es ist lächerlich, 6-7k dps für Onyxia zu fordern, die all gegenwärtigen Gearchecks etc. Vor allem, da Gear nicht mit Können zu tun hat. Wie dem auch sei, man muss jedoch dagegenhalten, dass viele Spieler einfach nur frech sind. Würden alle Spieler mit ein wenig Selbstkritik überlegen, ob sie einer bestimmten Herausforderung gewachsen sind, dann hätten sich viele Dinge in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst, die heute dafür sorgen, das potentielle Raidleiter auf zu restriktive Weise auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen.

Vieles, was mir sonst noch einfiele, aber immer nur jammern über das Spiel, lässt langsam meine Ohren klingeln.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Januar 2010)

Persönlich bin ich da anderer Meinung. Ich denke, dass mit WotLK die Community durch die neuen "Ziele" (wenn man das so beschreiben kann) verändert wurde. 

--> Ich betrachte die ganze Entwicklung quasi von der anderen Seite. Letzendlich steht ja irgendwie die Frage im Raum, ob die Community das Spiel oder das Spiel die Community verändert hat. Wenn ich den Thread so verfolge, dann sind viele der Meinung, dass Blizzard durch die Anpassungen des Gameplays die edlen Ritter verabschiedet und den Mob eingeladen hat.

Im Prinzip haben sich doch beide Parteien (Hersteller und Anwender) selber befruchtet, was zu einer Verzerrung des ursprünglichen Gameplays geführt hat. Aber ist dies wirklich so negativ?

Ich nehme mal den Faden auf, den der TE bereits geknüpft hat:
* Classic war für Spieler mit viel Zeit
--> Was hat Euch denn am Classic gereizt? Ich tippe mal, dass mindestens 80% der alten Hasen an dieser Stelle folgendes durch den Kopf geht: 
1. Das Gefühlt, wenn nach wochenlanger Arbeit endlich der Boss lag
2. Besseres Equip, welches den Avatar eindeutig als Veteran und Held ausgezeichnet hat!

Wieviel Prozent der Community sind nun eigentlich in den Genuß der oben genannten "Belohnungen" gekommen?

* WotLK ist für Spieler mit wenig Zeit
--> Mit dem zweiten AddOn hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach Azeroth und Co. so weiterentwickelt, dass Ziele, die früher nur eingefleischten Langzeitspielern vorbehalten waren, auch dem Durchschnittszocker in greifbare Nähe geraten. (Das Thema wurde ja schon seit BC immer weider durchgekaut und ist mittlerweile ausgelutscht.) 
Tolle Sache, sonst gäbe es heute längst nicht so viele "Elite-Zocker". Ist doch ein bißchen vergleichbar mit dem Schulsystem. Was heute Realschule ist, war früher Hauptschule und ist erreichbar für (fast) jeden.

Nun ist es allerdigns Tatsache, dass Blizzard durch das Gamedesign die eigendynamsiche Entwicklung der riesiegen Community nicht vollends steuern kann. Welcher Blizzard-Entwickler hätte sich denn vor 5 Jahren träumen lassen, dass eine pfiffige Freizeit-Coder DPS-Meter, Aggro-Anzeiger, Boss-Mods, QuestHelper & Co. entwickeln...und dass schon nach 24 Stunden neue Raidinstanzen von einer aus Dubai gesponsorten(!) Gruppe Nerds, die sich auf WoW spezialisiert hat(!) komplett gecleart wird...und dass nach 3 Tagen die ersten Guides und Videos im Internet stehen?

Ich bin der Meinung, dass durch die oben aufgeführten Aktivitäten der Community Blizzard zu einer Veränderung des Gameplays gezwungen wurde und wird. Gewissermaßen haben wir uns die Suppe selber versalzen. Wer von Euch spielt den noch komplett ohne AddOns? Durch den weit verbreiteten Einsatz dieser Modifikationen setzt die Community doch ein Zeichen...die Story und die Tüftelei an Bossen interessiert uns doch gar nicht wirklich, im Dreck liegen soll die Sau; und das möglichst bevor ein anderer uns zuvor kommt. 

Somit müssen die Desginer einen Gang hoch schalten, um unser Verlangen nach Content zu stillen! Höhere Schlagzahl! Klar, dass da als Konsequenz auf der anderen Seite Dinge vernachlässigt werden....T-Sets wiederholen sich, statt neuen Instanzen gibt es Hardmodes, etc.

Quintessenz:
Es handelt sich hier um ein Geben und Nehmen. Die Community ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad ein Teil der WoW-Entwicklung. Und wie bereits oben erwähnt: Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass WotLK ein gelungenes Produkt ist. Was ist schlimm daran, dass man für besseres Equip eine Instanz in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitstufen gemacht hat? Früher sind wir doch auch unzählige Male in MC oder Kara gewesen (wenn wir denn einen Raidplatz hatten), bis die gesamte Gilde oder Stammgruppe komplett ausgestattet war...mit dem Unterschied, dass es hier keine unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsstufen gab!

Für mich ist aber das wichtigste Pro-WotLK-Kriterium folgendes Argument: Ihr verliert nich mehr den Anschluss! 

Ich verwette meinen linken....Arm daruf, dass viele die Situation noch kennen: Acht Wochen wegen Krankheit, Beruf, Familie, was auch immer, nicht online gewesen und schon ist der Stammraid auf und davon!

Und eins ist so geblieben, wie es immer war: In einer netten Gilde hat man alles, was man braucht, inklusive Spaß am Spiel!

Just meine 50 Pfennig


----------



## Magickevin (12. Januar 2010)

Also ich fand Classic immernoch die beste Zeit.

Bc war aus dem Grund bescheiden, da es einfach zu komisch war...
Keine wirkliche Story in den Questtexten.
Gebiete und Innis waren bis auf Nagrand haben einfach nur schäbig ausgesehen.
Nicht Set Teile waren sehr komisch designed und wenn man kein Set trug sah man aus wie ein Papagei.
Arena kam...(Erklärt sich von selber)
PvP war einfach nur rein raus Ehre gesammel (Errinert euch an die Alterac veränderung mit der Verstärkung)
Es war schwer für Casuals den Anschluss zu finden wenn man in eine Gilde wollte die MH FDS raidet (Allerdings nicht unmöglich)

WOTLK muss ich nicht aufzählen ihr spielt es ja

Und Classic war von den Gebieten Innis PvP Story Sets einfach großartig und die 40 Mann Raids waren echte Raids und kein Rein looten fertig getuhe


----------



## Deepechoe (12. Januar 2010)

Der Mensch ist ein gleichsam egoistisches und Ehrgeiziges Wesen. Wird man in einem davon gefördert um so besser.

Dadurch, dass Blizzard die Stats auf den Items so stark erhöht und erhöht und zugleich das erreichen von Gegenständen erleichtert fühlt sich jeder berechtigt in die "schweren" Instanzen zu kommen (Wobei ich jetzt nur Fauldarm Modermiene schwer finde aber gut egal...). in classic wusste man einfach nicht ob diese paar wenigen Pünktchen auf den Items genug sind und man Informierte sich. Und so vertraute man den Spielern, dass sie selbst denken können ob man mit kann. Und um den eigenen Dmg zu steigern musste man lernen schaden zu machen. Ja, lernen. Denn dmg kam damals zum größten Teil aus "Skill" ( aus der Fähigkeit seine Fähigkeiten so zu benutzen um bestmöglichen Schaden zu machen und sein gleichzeitiges Überleben zu sichern, da ein toter dd 0 dps fährt).

Doch nun müsste jeder, egal ob 5000  oder 3000 "gearscore" (Ich vermeide Raids in denen dieses Wort gebraucht wird, heilt eure scheiße selber) Zeit darin investieren seine Werte zu maximieren, Guides zu lesen, Punkte auszurechnen,...  und dazu sind zu wenige bereit. Kann ich nachvollziehen, WoW ist nur ein Spiel. Doch so bleibt nur die Ausrüstung um von der Qualität eines Spielers zu zeugen.

Dieser "Wandel" wurde aggressiv und offiziell von Blizzard hergestellt, da sie viel Geld machen wollen/müssen ( Profitmaximalisierung, etc.) und so genau das gestärkt was ein Mensch von natur aus ist. Egoistisch. Der Ehrgeiz liegt nun nicht mehr im gut sein, sondern in EPICS EPICS EPICS.


So und nun viel Spaß in Eiskrone oder was auch immer ihr tut.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Januar 2010)

Deepechoe schrieb:


> Dieser "Wandel" wurde aggressiv und offiziell von Blizzard hergestellt, da sie viel Geld machen wollen/müssen ( Profitmaximalisierung, etc.) und so genau das gestärkt was ein Mensch von natur aus ist. Egoistisch. Der Ehrgeiz liegt nun nicht mehr im gut sein, sondern in EPICS EPICS EPICS.



Und eben genau dieser Meinung bin ich persönlich nicht...habe ganz stumpf unten nochmal die Passage aus meinem eigenen Beitrag kopiert



Minorjiel schrieb:


> Nun ist es allerdigns Tatsache, dass Blizzard durch das Gamedesign die eigendynamsiche Entwicklung der riesiegen Community nicht vollends steuern kann. Welcher Blizzard-Entwickler hätte sich denn vor 5 Jahren träumen lassen, dass eine pfiffige Freizeit-Coder DPS-Meter, Aggro-Anzeiger, Boss-Mods, QuestHelper & Co. entwickeln...und dass schon nach 24 Stunden neue Raidinstanzen von einer aus Dubai gesponsorten(!) Gruppe Nerds, die sich auf WoW spezialisiert hat(!) komplett gecleart wird...und dass nach 3 Tagen die ersten Guides und Videos im Internet stehen?
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass durch die oben aufgeführten Aktivitäten der Community Blizzard zu einer Veränderung des Gameplays gezwungen wurde und wird. Gewissermaßen haben wir uns die Suppe selber versalzen. Wer von Euch spielt den noch komplett ohne AddOns? Durch den weit verbreiteten Einsatz dieser Modifikationen setzt die Community doch ein Zeichen...die Story und die Tüftelei an Bossen interessiert uns doch gar nicht wirklich, im Dreck liegen soll die Sau; und das möglichst bevor ein anderer uns zuvor kommt.



Um das Problem zusammenzufassen: Was uns doch damals etliche Stunden vor dem Bildschirm gefesselt hat ist niemals verloren gegangen! Durch entsprechende Tools hebeln wir, die Community, indirekt den Schwierigkeitsgrad aus, den sich die Designer in mühevoller Kleinarbeit ausdenken. 
Mich würde interessieren, wie lange wir, die ganz normalen Zocker, wohl ohne einen Blick in einen Guide und ohne das ständige Blinken des DBMs auf dem Monitor für eine neue Raidinstanz benötigen würden.
Weil wir uns selbst betrügen hat Blizzard vermutlich den neuen Kurs eingeschlagen. Instanzen meistern ist keine Herausforderung mehr, wenn man weiß, wie es geht und ein paar kleine Helferlein für einen denken....so dass man sich nur noch auf's Tasten hämmern konzentrieren muss...selbst für die Rota gibt es doch schon AddOns. 
Daher halte ich Dinge wie z.B. das Erfolgssystem für eine clevere Abwechslung. Und das neue GruppenSystem ist doch auch einfach simpel aber brilliant. Hier habe ich nämlich festgestellt, dass keiner nach DPS, etc. fragt...man nimmt i.d.R., was man bekommt!


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

Lordaeron: schrieb:


> In der Tat, World of Warcraft hat sich in den zurückliegenden Tagen, genau wie seine Community, stetig weiterentwickelt. Ich möchte aber bestreiten, dass die Dinge so negativ liegen, wie sie stets geschildert werden.
> 
> Punkt 2: Unterschiedliche Spielertypen
> 
> ...



Zu Punkt 2:

Es stimmt wenn du sagst, das in Foren wohl nur ein Bruchteil der gesamten Spieler von WoW spielen. Allerdings herrscht im Spiel selber ebenfalls ein immer rauerer Ton und dies kann in meinen Augen kein Zufall sein.

Ich weiss nicht, wievielen es aufgefallen ist, doch die Zielgruppe von Blizzard hat sich drastisch verändert. Spielt auf einem beliebigen alten Server, dann auf einem etwas älteren Server und danach auf einem Neuen. Ihr werdet dramatische Veränderungen im Umgangston feststellen, egal welche Server ihr wählt.

Auf dem ältesten Server ist der Allgemeine Ton am Besten und je neuer der Server, desto mehr Flames und andere Dinge. Wenn ihr den Beweist wollt testet es selber, ich garantiere 100%ige Richtigkeit. VORSICHT: Ich will nicht sagen, das die alten Server das gelbe vom Ei sind, im Vergleich sind sie jedoch am Spamm/Flamefreisten.

Was sagt uns das ? Die Zielgruppe richtet sich immer mehr auf jüngere Spieler. Die verstärkte WoW Werbung auf Fernsehsendern, die vorallem von Jugendlichen geschaut werden, untermauert diese Behauptung ebenfalls.

Diese "neue Generation" löst die "alte" zunehmend ab. Wobei mehr neue zum Spiel finden, als das Alte gehen. Die neue Generation lernt das Spiel dann so kennen, wie es im Moment ist. Sie werden niemals die Gefühle von Classic und BC haben. Demnach denke ich auch nicht, das Cataclysm anderst wird, weil es die neue Genration überfordern würde, weil sie das Spiel so kennen gelernt haben.


----------



## Drakonis (12. Januar 2010)

Auf dem Mithrilorden gibt es keine Gearchecks und keine DPS anfragen für Raids. OK, liegt wohl daran das der ganze server eher als Causual-Server bezeichnet werden kann.

Hier gibt es keine hardcore raid gilden, die pdok25 oder ulduar25-Hardmode clear haben. hier beschwert sich keiner darüber, das es zu leicht ist.

Hier ist man froh, überhaupt halbwegs vernünftige leute zu finden und baut diese noch selber auf!

Wer freundliche leute und raids haben mag, kommt auf den orden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vup (12. Januar 2010)

lächerlich!
Gearscore, DPS-Erwarung usw mit Ehrgeiz und dem Willen, der beste zu sein, zu rechtfertigen, ist wohl ein krampfhafter Versuch mich vor lauter lachen zum Pinkeln zu bringen, sodass ich mir bei diesen Temperaturen eine Lungenentzündung zuziehe und schließlich den Löffel ääh meinen Authenticator abgeben muss. 

*Wer nicht aus Spaß, sondern aus überflüssigem Ehrgeiz*, den er bei seinem Job nicht los wird, weil er/sie seit 4 Jahren arbeitslos ist, *WoW spielt, ist eindeutig am falschen Platz!*
Wer unbedingt der beste sein will, der sollte sich von Computern und Spielesoftware fern halten und etwas Richtiges machen.

Die Argumentation der Hardcore-spieler wird immer erbärmlicher.

Dass Blizzard das Spiel immer freundlicher gegenüber Casuals gestaltet, kann ich nur begrüßen. Wenn doch alle soviel Geschäftssinn besäßen.

so long & god save the queen!
Vup


----------



## teroa (12. Januar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Also ich fand Classic immernoch die beste Zeit.
> 
> Bc war aus dem Grund bescheiden, da es einfach zu komisch war...
> Keine wirkliche Story in den Questtexten.
> ...



das kann ich voll und ganz zu unterschreiben....


----------



## x123 (12. Januar 2010)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Auf dem Mithrilorden gibt es keine Gearchecks und keine DPS anfragen für Raids. OK, liegt wohl daran das der ganze server eher als Causual-Server bezeichnet werden kann.
> Hier gibt es keine hardcore raid gilden, die pdok25 oder ulduar25-Hardmode clear haben. hier beschwert sich keiner darüber, das es zu leicht ist.
> Hier ist man froh, überhaupt halbwegs vernünftige leute zu finden und baut diese noch selber auf!
> Wer freundliche leute und raids haben mag, kommt auf den orden
> ...



Denke, dass liegt wohl eher an der Serverart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je mehr RP, desto mehr Niveau, je mehr PvP, desto mehr Gearchek/DPS-Abfragen etc. (Eigene Erfahrung, viele Idioten werden vom Wort 'Rollenspiel' abgeschreckt. [Ich meine Flamer und Gearscore Idioten])
Auf dem RvD z.B. hat noch nie jemand, aber wirklich noch nie jemand Gearscore-Punkte als Minimum für eine Instanz festgesetzt (Horde Seite.)
Equip-Checks gibt es zwar, aber auch nur weil keiner Leute mit 200er Sachen ziehen haben will in PdK/ICC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorle (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Doch ich will mal zur Sache kommen. Schaut man sich die momentane "Community", oder ich sage besser "Spieler" an, so kann man in vielen Situationen nurnoch den Kopf schütteln. Dieser "Wandel der Community" hat zunehmend mit WOTLK begonnen. Ja ich spreche von einem "Wandel der Community" und ich wage zu behaupten, das die Spieler in Classic, ABER auch BC erheblich mehr Respekt besaßen.
> 
> Jetzt werden sich viele denken: "Mag ja sein, doch Flamer gab es immer". Dies möchte ich nicht abstreiten. Doch vergleicht man den damaligen Ton, mit dem heutigen, sollten jedem die Unterschiede sofort ins Auge stechen. Dies bezieht sich einzig und allein auf das Verhalten der Spieler. Ich bin keiner der sagt, früher war alles besser.
> 
> ...



Gearcheck gab es schon immer. WAS? NIEMALS!
Oh doch, nur lief der anders ab...gearcheck in Dalaran am Brunnen gibt es im Grunde nur deswegen, weil es aufgrund des Schwierigkeitsgrades überhaupt möglich ist, Raidinstanzen mit Randomgruppen zu gehen. In Classic und BC bestand der Gearcheck darin, das dein Equip bei der Bewerbung zu einer Raidgruppe/-gilde überprüft wurde und eine Ablehnung zumeist im direkten Zusammenhang mit deiner Ausrüstung stand repektive dem Hinweis, es gerne nochmal zu versuchen wenn die Klamotten chic genug sind. Durchaus verständlich, je nachdem auf welchem Stand der Raid an sich schon war...in Classic noch weniger problemtaisch, weil bei 40 Leuten auch eine Handvoll "unter"-equipter vom Rest auszugleichen war...bei 25 schon schwerer...bei 10 schon verdammt schwierig.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der Handelschannel ist tot, denn handeln ist unmöglich. Stattdessen finden dort erbitterte Flamewars statt, Gildenmakros spammen sich gegenseitig weg und Raidgruppen suchen Leute mit 6k DPS aufwärts und dem besten Equip.


Nuja, so dramatisch viel zum Handeln gabs nie und gibt es nicht (verbessert mal das Berufesystem ^^)...und "dank" z.B. Sachen wie verzauberte Rollen etc. "brauchen" einige Berufsgruppen den handelschannel auch nicht mehr...gespamt, geflamet etc. wurde da schon immer.


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile geht sogut wie alles Realmpool intern. In maximal 30 Minuten ist man durch jede Hero Instanz durch. In den Instanzen stehen Flames an der Tagesordnung. Sollte das Oculus oder HDZ4 zur Wahl kommen, findet die Instanz erst garnicht statt.


Da geb ich dir Recht, wobei auch hier es auch löbliche Ausnahmen gibt...dank des erweiterten Kreises an potentiellen Mitspielern, steigt natürlich auch die Anzahl der Sozialkrüppel mit denen man dann unterwegs ist...meist zum Glück ja nicht lang. Also die Sache mit occu und Konsorten nervt gewaltig, jo...naja, in meinen Augen nur ein Eingeständnis der eigenen Unfähigkeit gedeckt von der Behauptung, das das Risiko ja z groß sei und jeder andere in der Gruppe die Handhabung des Drachen eh nicht peilt...wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose schuld...


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Community kommt einem mittlerweile vor, wie eine unmenschliche Gessellschaft, in der nurnoch die Leistung zählt. Das BESTE Gear, die HÖCHSTE DPS Zahl, die SCHNELLSTE Heroinstanz, die EFFEKTIVSTE Skillung, die OPTIMALSTEN Sockel und Verzauberungen. Wer bei etwas davon nicht 100% gibt wird geflamt und oft ausgeschlossen. Es kommt einem so vor, als wäre der Spaß und der Mensch der hinter den Charakteren sitzt bei vielen mittlerweile unwichtig geworden. Wie in einer Leistungsgessellschaft. Wer nicht mithält bleibt auf der Strecke.


Sorry, aber das war nie anders. Zu Beginn des Spiels, als es um das Spielen an sich ging, weil alle Neulinge im Spiel waren, war natürlich Kommunikation, Hilfe etc. ausgeprägter, klaro, man war ja auch aufeinander angewiesen. Aber schon zu Classic-Zeiten änderte sich dies, weil die erste Raidinstanz kam und damit die Trennung von "Pros" und dem sonstigen Spielervolk begann...und nur diejenigen im Club der Großen mitspielen durften, die entsprechende Leistung liefern konnten. Der größte Unterschied liegt in der schier unermesslichen Anzahl an Addons, die jedem Raidmitglied verraten, wer gerade in der Nase bohrt oder die Hand im Schritt hat...so schön es auch einerseits ist, hilfreiche kleine Addons zu nutzen, so wäre es mir mittlerweile fast lieber alle würden vom Spiel geblockt werden, damit der gläserne Raider der Vergangenheit wieder angehört. Wenn ein Boss in MC lag, dann war das die gemeinschaftliche Leistung aller..ach ja, das alles mit einer menschlichen Gilde anders ausschaut, muss ich ja wohl kaum betonen...


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt vielen einfach alles monoton und eintönig vor, alles geht schneller und schneller, zum genießen bleibt keine Zeit. Dies Alles entsteht durch das WOTLK System und ich erkläre euch jetzt warum.


Also da muss ich sogar wiedersprechen. o.O
Beim lvln (vor allem auf 60) war alles spannend, neu, frisch...und dann? Es gab 3 Instanzen die auf 60 zu besuchen waren (welche ja auch irgendwann generft wurden ^^ also auch das ist nichts neues *g*), für die man stundenlang in IF eine Gruppe gesucht hat und Raids...ansonsten? Also monoton und eintönig war es echt vor allem im Classic-Endcontent.

Ja, es hat sich vieles verändert...gut wie schlecht. Neben der Masse an Spielern, die nunmal dementsprechend auch mehr Vollspaten mitsichbringt, so liegt meiner Meinung nach ein Hauptübel auch an diesem ganzen Werte-Addon-Kontroll-Wahn. Gearscore ist das beste Beispiel wieder, wie ein kleines verschissenes Addon praktisch innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu einem Bewertungskriterium wurde. Kommunikation innerhalb des Spiels? Wozu, gibt doch für jeden verschissenen Dreck ein Addon, das dir genau zeigt was du wo, wie, wann machen musst...und wenn jemand  mal wegen einer Quest im Allgemeinen Channel fragt, dann kann er/sie froh sein, wenn keine Antwort erfolgt, die nicht "lol, du boon, haste kein questhelper?" oder ähnliches beinhaltet.

Ach Mist, wollte gar nicht so viel schreiben...

Unzufriedenheit wird immer bei einigen vorhanden sein...alles geht zu schnell? Wunderbar, bleibt mehr Zeit für andere Sachen als WoW.

Es ist ein Spiel...


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Vup schrieb:


> lächerlich!
> Gearscore, DPS-Erwarung usw mit Ehrgeiz und dem Willen, der beste zu sein, zu rechtfertigen, ist wohl ein krampfhafter Versuch mich vor lauter lachen zum Pinkeln zu bringen, sodass ich mir bei diesen Temperaturen eine Lungenentzündung zuziehe und schließlich den Löffel ääh meinen Authenticator abgeben muss.
> 
> *Wer nicht aus Spaß, sondern aus überflüssigem Ehrgeiz*, den er bei seinem Job nicht los wird, weil er/sie seit 4 Jahren arbeitslos ist, *WoW spielt, ist eindeutig am falschen Platz!*
> ...



Betreibst du Sport ? Nein ? Das erklärt dann wohl auch einiges....

Achso ja, bei Blasenschwäche kann dir geholfen werden !

HIER


----------



## Saberclaw (12. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass BC bisher der beste Teil von WoW war, nicht nur, weil ich erst da richtig aktiv geworden bin, trotz classic Spielzeit, sondern weil es einfach ausgewogen war.
Allein Kara war super. Eine reine 10 Mann instanz, die genau darauf ausgerichtet war. Top!

Auch das PvP hat gepasst, natürlich waren die Heildruiden jedem ein Dorn im Auge, aber was solls, es hat Spaß gemacht^^

Ich bin kein Hardcore-Spieler, bin eher das, was du (TE) als Hardcasual bezeichnest^^, aber WotlK ist wirklich ZU sehr auf die Casuals geschnitten worden.
Es macht zwar immernoch Spaß, aber das Spielgefühl, rutscht durch das "T9 für lau"-Spielprinzip ziemlich in den Keller. Genauso ist mir im Zuge dessen die Kloschüssel...ähm PDK ein Dorn im Auge.
Ich war froh, dass Ulduar da war. Die Instanz sieht schön aus und war abwechslungsreich. Aber dann kam ein paar Wochen später direkt PDK und klatsche uns gefühlte zehntausend Schwierigkeitsmodi und Sets hin. Das taugt einfach nix...

Ich will einen Boss liegen sehn, wenn es ihn nur in dieser Version gibt. Und nicht gleich 4mal.


Zur Zeit biege ich mir WoW eben so hin, sodass es mir Spaß macht, damals war das einfach so.


Bin gespannt auf Cataclysm, aber, da dortn dann MS-Krieger tanken werden können, seh ich erstmal Schwarz.


----------



## Baltusrol (12. Januar 2010)

Wie hier schon des öftere bemerkt wurde ist WoW seit WoTLK ein Spiel für die breite Masse und nicht mehr für 24/7 Freaks die quasi in dieser Scheinwelt leben.

Den Casual freut es natürlich wenn er sich (so wie ich nach 6 Monaten Pause) mal eben innerhalb von ein paar Tagen komplettes T9 Equipment zulegen kann. Das ist natürlich denen ein Dorn im Auge die sich dafür monatelang in Raids den Hintern aufgerissen haben und plötzlich ihren Nimbus verlieren.

War es zu Anfang von WotLK noch recht gemäßigt mit den Anfragen nach DPS und jetzt Gearscor, kann man heute kaum eine normale Hero ohne solche Werte  diskutiert zu haben, betreten.

Der Content der einen auf lvl80 gebracht hat wird nun wieder und wieder auf dem Modus heroisch durchgekaut - bis zum bitteren Erbrechen. Ich kann durch fast jede Instanz blind durchrennen und bekomme Anfälle in HDZ4 wenn ich zum gefühlten 123123123 Mal mir den Vorspann anhören muss.

Nichts gegen den Content aber a) der Reiz dieser Instanzen liegt bei Null und b) es geht ja auch nicht mehr um Content & Loot (der wird eh gezippt) sondern maximal um Marken und ggf. noch Erfolge für den einen oder anderen.

Instanzen die noch eine gewisse Koordination erfordern und ggf. auch damit Zeit beanspruchen würden, vereinsamen total. Warum? Warum sich in Naxx oder Ulduar die Beine in den Bauch stehen und Leuten mühsam Taktik erklären wenn es auch einfacher geht.

Ich möchte auch ein Wort zu Spielmechanik an sich verlieren.

Es mag ja sein das es Klassen gibt bei den ein stumpfes Kopf->Tastatur genügt um ausreichend DPS zu fahren - es mag auch sein das sich ab ICC die Spreu vom Weizen trennt da hier dann doch plötzlich wieder so etwas wie Klassenverständnis und Taktik/Movement gefragt ist - aber, im Prinzip hat WoW eine Skalierung erfahren - in jeder Hinsicht - das man eigentlich auch einen Affen ans Keyboard lassen könnte - der würde es auch schaffen.

Der "normale" Content ist einfach zu dünn und so dermaßen ausgelutscht das es sogal Casuals ankotzt zum x-ten Male in irgend eine Instanz zu müssen - nicht weil was tolles droppen könnte - nein. Es geht nur um diese tollen Marken und dann nix wie auf zur nächsten Instanz. Selbst die neuen 3 Instanzen sind bis auf HDR für meinen Geschmack einfach und billig. Tank&n&Spank und massig DPS fahren.

Der Reiz des Spieles und die individuellen Identifizierungsmöglichkeiten gehen immer weiter verloren. Equipment - egal, hat jeder. Erfolge - hat auch fast jeder. Aktuell besteht nur noch der Reiz darin den aktuell schwersten Content in möglichst wahnwitzig geringer Zeit abzufarmen und dann nach Mama Blizz zu schreien das der Content ja soo easy und öde ist das man dringend noch was neues braucht. Kaum ein Schwein interessiert es ob man Ulduar Hardmode macht oder nicht - es ist ja im Prinzip aktuell völlig egal da in jeder neuen Pipi-Instanz besseres Equipment dropt.

Für alle die noch nicht da waren - Ulduar ist toll - schönes Design und Atmosphäre.

Die absolute Skalierunge aller Klassen - egal ob Heal, DPS oder Tank ist einfach so absurd das es einfach zwingend in der Trivialität enden muss. Das gefällt weder dem Casual noch dem Profi denn das Spiel ist für alle gleichermaßen öde geworden.

Cheers


----------



## Interminator (12. Januar 2010)

omg wieder so ein post, man kann ihn so lang machen wie man will und so schön schreiben wies geht es is immer son mimimi thread ... ich fand bc auch besser aber eig find ichs jetzt auch gut, die hardcore leute dir sich beschweren sind blöd ich finds geil equip in den hintern geschoben zu bekommen und ne inni schnell zu clearen, ich finde es sollte noch einfacher werden und das obwohl ich auch nich grad ein casual bin


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> omg wieder so ein post, man kann ihn so lang machen wie man will und so schön schreiben wies geht es is immer son mimimi thread ... ich fand bc auch besser aber eig find ichs jetzt auch gut, die hardcore leute dir sich beschweren sind blöd ich finds geil equip in den hintern geschoben zu bekommen und ne inni schnell zu clearen, ich finde es sollte noch einfacher werden und das obwohl ich auch nich grad ein casual bin



Zu "omg mimimimi Kommentaren habe ich mich oben schon geäußert, in sofern gehe ich nicht näher auf deinen überflüssigen Kommentar ein.

Jemand schrieb, das dieses Spiel nicht mehr auf die 24/7 Freaks ausgelegt ist. Ich will an dieser Stelle einmal erwähnen, das nicht jeder, der lieber mal wieder etwas mehr Herausforderung im Spiel sehen würde, ein 24/7 Freak ist. Es ist ein Vorurteil, das sämtliche internationale Top Gilden Hartz 4 Empfänger ohne Leben sind. Und auch nicht sämtliche Hardcore Spieler sind das.

Im gegenteil, oft läuft es nämlich so ab, das man für einen gewissen zeitraum wirklich extrem spielt, aber dann für einen sehr großen Zeitraum nicht spielt. Bitte nicht damit ankommen, das jeder der mehr Schwierigkeit im Spiel fordert, als einen 24/7 Freak zu bezeichnen. Das ist einfach nur Schubladendenken.


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist bei der Diskussion "WoW ab 18" besser aufgehoben...



Und ich glaube, da passt du mit deinem lächerlichen Ava ebenso gut hin. Noch besser eigentlich ins Aion Forum.


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, da passt du mit deinem lächerlichen Ava ebenso gut hin. Noch besser eigentlich ins Aion Forum.



Musst meine Aussage nicht noch extra bestätigen...


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Musst meine Aussage nicht noch extra bestätigen...



Und du nicht meine. Machen wir das jetzt bis morgen früh? ;p


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Und du nicht meine. Machen wir das jetzt bis morgen früh? ;p



Ich glaube nicht Tim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jemand schrieb, das dieses Spiel nicht mehr auf die 24/7 Freaks ausgelegt ist. Ich will an dieser Stelle einmal erwähnen, das nicht jeder, der lieber mal wieder etwas mehr Herausforderung im Spiel sehen würde, ein 24/7 Freak ist. Es ist ein Vorurteil, das sämtliche internationale Top Gilden Hartz 4 Empfänger ohne Leben sind. Und auch nicht sämtliche Hardcore Spieler sind das.




Da fällt mir ein dass du uns noch immer nicht deinen Eisernen Proto gepostet hast mach das doch mal bitte damit ich ruhig einschlafen kann ^^

Und mir ist auch noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen das sich Ensidia über WotLk beschwert hat.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (12. Januar 2010)

Vup schrieb:


> *Wer nicht aus Spaß, sondern aus überflüssigem Ehrgeiz*, den er bei seinem Job nicht los wird, weil er/sie seit 4 Jahren arbeitslos ist, *WoW spielt, ist eindeutig am falschen Platz!*
> Wer unbedingt der beste sein will, der sollte sich von Computern und Spielesoftware fern halten und etwas Richtiges machen.



Vorweg: Ich spiele kein WoW, und bin auch noch etwas von dem Alter eines Arbeitslosen entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.Warum sollen solche Leute nicht auch einen Platz in so einem Spiel finden, genauso wie du auch?
2.Wer bist du zu sagen sie hätten keinen Spaß?:O
3.Seit wann ist Ehrgeiz überflüssig?
4.In Online-Spielen ist einer der Hauptaspekte sich mit Anderen zu messen, auch um herauszufinden wer der Beste ist, also ist es absolut gerechtfertigt WoW zu spielen, weil man zu den Besten gehören möchte.

Immer vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen sein. 
So far


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Wildschweib123 schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ich spiele kein WoW, und bin auch noch etwas von dem Alter eines Arbeitslosen entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er hätte einfach schreiben müssen: "...der ist bei WotLk fehl am Platz...", dann hätts gepasst.


----------



## erwo (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also die Gruppe PVP kann man beinahe streichen imho.

imho hat WoW kein PVP, das was da ist einfach zu wenig
und zu schlecht.

Es mag Leute geben welche das "PVP" in WoW gut finden, aber
imho dauert es nicht lange bis ihnen das langweilig wird, die
sind schneller wieder weg von WoW bis man bis 3 zählen kann.

Rollenspiel ist mir in WoW noch nie begegnet, imho kann man
auch das komplett vernachlässigen.

Ein Punkt der in den Posts oben nicht so oft stand ist imho
noch der der Klassen, eine klare Trennung gibt es nicht,
gab es früher _etwas_ mehr, aber saubere Klassen gab es 
genaugenommen nie, auch die weitere verwischung der
Klassen hatte auswirkungen, den Typ "CCler" hat es sogar
niemals gegeben, nur Tank/Heal/DD.
Bei den Classic pVE Raids kam wenigstens ein "bisschen" ein Raid
Feeling auf, zumindest bei den Aussenbossen.

In BC gabs ja nur noch maximal 25 Spieler, imho hat Blizzard
da bereits das Spiel teilweise aufgegeben, und in der Tat sind
bis heute keine Dungeons oder Instanzen mehr entstanden mit
mehr als 25 Spielern.

Und zu wotlk würd ich sagen: wenn sie schon (von anfang an)
quasi sämtliche PVE Ideen geklaut haben, warum haben sie es
dann nicht komplett geklaut?
Von EQ meinetwegen das man wenigstens noch bestimmte
Zugangsvorraussetzungen dauerhaft benötigt etc.
So muss man wenigstens mal überall gewesen sein, ebenso
das sich Instanzen anpassen an das Level und die Menge der
Spieler, meingott es gibt tausende Möglichkeiten.

Nur Blizzard hats mal wieder nicht, keine Ahnung warum sie
sich konsequent weigern das Spiel zu erweitern, es scheint aber
immer noch genug neu Zulauf zu geben in das Spiel denn es
hat imho immer noch 11 Mio Spieler oder so, auch wenn viele
schnell aufhören wieder.


Für Blizzard ist das System definitiv ein voller Erfolg, was juckt
es Blizzard wenn alte Spieler aufhören weil sie nix neues bringen
solange noch immer wieder neue hinzukommen, egal wie lange.
Das Spiel ist ja nun auch schon alt, über 5 Jahre und dennoch
so hohe Spielerzahlen, dann noch Geld zu sparen indem man
die Weiterentwicklung auf ein Minimum beschränkt ist doch
nur noch mehr lohnend.
Das ganze auch noch mit einem sauberem Support zusammen,
so das es nie wirklich böse Beschwerden gibt die den Ruf
versauen würden.


Imho haben sie alles richtig gemacht.

Nur für das Genre MMORPG ist WoW so ziemlich das schlimmste
was passieren konnte (Weiterentwicklung wird behindert) und ein
bisschen hat sich das imho bereits in Classic angedeuted.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## samuraji (12. Januar 2010)

World of warcraft ist   eine Spieleglung des real-Life. Im realen Leben wie in woW, ist es immer erfolrderlich, dass man der ebste ist, das größte haus, der teuerste wagen, das größte flugmount, das meiste gold-geld, jeder will-ob im spiel oder rl- der beste sein, und die gesellschaft verlang dies dann natürlich auch. 

Wie in beiden versionen, ist es immer noch so damals wie heute, *zeig mir deine freunde und ich sage dir wer du bist!*

Warum glauben einige immer noch, das im spiel alles toll und atemberaubend schön ist? einige verwechseln es scheinbar mit irgend einem disney filmchen für kleinkinder?!!

Es ist ein ab 18+freigegebner horrorstreifen der das reallife wiederspieleglt, und das is nunmal kein flauschiges kuschelkissen mit samtüberzug.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. Januar 2010)

schreib das mal bitte entweder ins vorschlagsforum von wow oder direkt an blizzard, auf das sie sich mit cataylsm mehr mühe geben^^


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Naa gut. Aber ich heiße garnet Tim!! ...ok war ein Scherz, ich kenne die Sendung noch. ^^

Wie auch immer, vielleicht war es etwas unfreundlich ausgedrückt, was ich meine, und ich glaube deswegen auch nicht gleich in einen "ab 18 WoW du bist ja nur ein 12 jähriger Depp der nicht meiner Meinung ist" Thread abgeschoben werden zu müssen, ist nur, dass es tatsächlich schon vor BC solche Threads wie den hier gab. Es ist immer wieder das gleiche Geblubber, entschuldige, Gediskutiere darüber, ob alles schlecht geworden ist. 

Ja, natürlich macht man gerade im neuen SnG Tool schon mal die Bekanntschaft mit Leuten, die eher wie Maschinen als Spieler wirken und die Höflichkeit eines Beamten beim Straßenverkehrsamt besitzen. Und ja, Tools wie Gearwhore etc. nerven. Aber es ist nicht so, dass mit einem Schlag bzw. mit einem Addon alles auf einmal signifikant schlimmer und schlechter und Drama Ohje geworden ist. Der Eindruck, dass das so wäre, hält sich wie bereits erwähnt hartnäckig seit Pre-BC und ähnelt dem Vorurteil der Gesellschaft, die Jugend von heute sei schrecklich, was ja auch schon zu Platos Zeiten entdeckt wurde...

Und was ich ernsthaft nicht verstehe ist, warum sich jemand wie der TE so ausführlich damit beschäftigt, wo er garnicht mal mehr spielt. Da muss ich doch, ganz ernsthaft und NICHT sarkastisch gemeint fragen:

Hast du denn nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also die Gruppe PVP kann man beinahe streichen imho.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich habe diese Gruppen (PvP und Rollenspiel) extra nicht weggelassen, weil eben das das Ziel war. Zu zeigen, was passiert, wenn man sich auf eine Gruppe und einen Bereich des Contents fixiert. Die anderen Teile "verarmen" schlichtweg, wie du selbst so schön schreibst.

Zu den WoW Kunden: Nach dem Aus in China dürfte WoW mittlerweile rund 6,5 Millionen Spieler haben.


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Zu den WoW Kunden: Nach dem Aus in China dürfte WoW mittlerweile rund 6,5 Millionen Spieler haben.



Und das bedeutet nun was? also man wird ehrlich nicht das Gefühl los, dass das hier nix anderes als ein gut getarnter Flame-Versuch gegen ein Spiel ist. Wie es so schön in den Foren der anderen Spiele gesagt wird: Was sagen schon Spielerzahlen aus? Aber sicherlich wolltest du das rein aus antrieb zur sachlichen Richtigkeit mitteilen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. Januar 2010)

Nun ich kann nur von meiner BC Zeit ausgehen, da ich Classic nicht gespielt habe.
Damals war es noch in Ordnung ein Neuling zu sein, Fragen die man der Com gestellt hat worden meistens sofort beantwortet (ich meine hier im Chat nicht in diversen Foren), der allgeime Druck durch Dps usw. war noch nicht da oder nur in den sehr guten Gilden.
Allerdings finde ich auch das die Strukur der Instanzen ganz anders war (wenigstens vom Gefühl her), man musste nicht andauernt irgendwelche ini`s farmen um Makren zu bekommen ( ich finde das Markensystem hat einiges zum heutigen Dps und Gearscore Wahn beigetragen).


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet nun was? also man wird ehrlich nicht das Gefühl los, dass das hier nix anderes als ein gut getarnter Flame-Versuch gegen ein Spiel ist. Wie es so schön in den Foren der anderen Spiele gesagt wird: Was sagen schon Spielerzahlen aus? Aber sicherlich wolltest du das rein aus antrieb zur sachlichen Richtigkeit mitteilen.



Derjenige der den kommentar gepostet hat wusste nicht genau wieviele kunden es im moment sind. Ich entschuldige mich dafür hilfsbereit zu sein und es ihm mitgeteilt zu haben. Mal ehrlich. Kann man nicht einmal einfach nur diskutieren, ohne als Flamer oder sonstwas bezeichnet zu werden ?


----------



## erwo (12. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet nun was? also man wird ehrlich nicht das Gefühl los, dass das hier nix anderes als ein gut getarnter Flame-Versuch gegen ein Spiel ist. Wie es so schön in den Foren der anderen Spiele gesagt wird: Was sagen schon Spielerzahlen aus? Aber sicherlich wolltest du das rein aus antrieb zur sachlichen Richtigkeit mitteilen.



Hi,

nein er hat nur die Zahl genannt, ich lag da wohl falsch.

dennoch ist 6,5 Mio Accounts für ein Bezahl MMO unglaublich
viel. Und man darf nicht vergessen das es über 5 Jahre läuft!

Was da an Geld reinkommt ist richtig richtig fett...

Also man kann WoW mit allem möglichem "flamen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber keinesfalls mit den Spielerzahlen, die sind extrem hoch.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Ilunadin (12. Januar 2010)

Und genau das ist der Punkt der World of WarCraft für klinisch tot erklärt. Meine erläuterung dazu ist einfach d er TE text im Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Naja, es ging mir halt um die Aussage, aber ok. Hab ja auch noch einen anderen Post oben gemacht, und frag mich, ob dir denn die ganzen alten Threads mit mehr oder weniger dem gleichen Thema bzw. Tenor entgangen sind?

Lieg ich denn da sooo falsch dass sich das ständig wiederholt?


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Naja, es ging mir halt um die Aussage, aber ok. Hab ja auch noch einen anderen Post oben gemacht, und frag mich, ob dir denn die ganzen alten Threads mit mehr oder weniger dem gleichen Thema bzw. Tenor entgangen sind?
> 
> Lieg ich denn da sooo falsch dass sich das ständig wiederholt?



Nein, damit liegst du nicht falsch. Was mich betrifft, ich bin relativ neu in den buffed Foren. Es stimmt, das dieses Thema immer wieder aufkommt, wobei es meistens eher einzig und allein auf die Vereinfachungen in WOTLK abzielt und oft wenig konstruktiv gehalten ist.

Und das dieses Thema immer wieder aufkommt, ist nicht deswegen so, weil jeder es lustig findet, mal eben einen Thread zu eröffnen.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Januar 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Zur Zeit biege ich mir WoW eben so hin, sodass es mir Spaß macht, damals war das einfach so.



Ich glaube, dass ist die ultimative Antwort auf diesen Thread! 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass WoW WotLK ausreichend Möglichkeiten beinhaltet, um sich seinen Spielspaß selbst zu gestalten.


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und das dieses Thema immer wieder aufkommt, ist nicht deswegen so, weil jeder es lustig findet, mal eben einen Thread zu eröffnen.


Da würde ich dir widersprechen, aber gut, dass kann jeder sehen wie wer will. Aber das Thema kam eben auch schon lange VOR WotlK immer wieder auf, und da meine ich doch zu erkennen, dass es eher in der Betrachtungsweise einzelner Spieler liegt, alles werde "schlimmer", was auch immer jeweils als schlecht oder schlimm empfunden wird, als dass es eine tatsächlich stattfindende Entwicklung ist.


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Da würde ich dir widersprechen, aber gut, dass kann jeder sehen wie wer will. Aber das Thema kam eben auch schon lange VOR WotlK immer wieder auf, und da meine ich doch zu erkennen, dass es eher in der Betrachtungsweise einzelner Spieler liegt, alles werde "schlimmer", was auch immer jeweils als schlecht oder schlimm empfunden wird, als dass es eine tatsächlich stattfindende Entwicklung ist.



Das habe ich in meinem Eingangspost bereits erwähnt. Allerdings dürfte es jedem aufgefallen sein, das eben solche Themen mit WOTLK extrem zugenommen haben, sowhl in den Foren, als auch zum Spiel selber.


----------



## erwo (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, damit liegst du nicht falsch. Was mich betrifft, ich bin relativ neu in den buffed Foren. Es stimmt, das dieses Thema immer wieder aufkommt, wobei es meistens eher einzig und allein auf die Vereinfachungen in WOTLK abzielt und oft wenig konstruktiv gehalten ist.
> 
> Und das dieses Thema immer wieder aufkommt, ist nicht deswegen so, weil jeder es lustig findet, mal eben einen Thread zu eröffnen.



Ja es sind viele threads und kommentare zum Thema zu finden,
weil es einfach ein so ist.

Es ist ja nicht so das nicht vielleicht doch der ein oder andere
Kommentar konstruktiv ist.

Ausserdem hat es der Thread auf die Buffed Portal Seite geschafft
und hat damit eine andere Wertigkeit als die anderen Threads zum
Thema.


Ich finde die Threads gut, auf Dauer will man doch ein Spiel zocken
was auch Fun macht und nicht immer wieder den gleichen nur anders
umgerührten Quark vorgesetzt bekommen. Und da hilft es imho nur
das WoW (und vielleicht auch Aion?!?) Marktanteile für innovativere
Läden abgeben, und das geht imho nur wenn den Markenprimus
Spielern klar wird das da "mehr geht". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## samuraji (12. Januar 2010)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du held der nation, jeder neuen threads landet auf der buffed seite!


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

samuraji schrieb:


> Du held der nation, jeder neuen threads landet auf der buffed seite!



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Mein Guide (Unten in der Signatur) vergammelt seit dem Post im Guide Forum und war nie auf der Startseite, ebensowenig meine Story im Rollenspielforum. Es kommen nur Threads aus dem Allgemeinen Forum auf die Startseite, wie es scheint.

/klugscheiß off


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

samuraji schrieb:


> World of warcraft ist   eine Spieleglung des real-Life. Im realen Leben wie in woW, ist es immer erfolrderlich, dass man der ebste ist, das größte haus, der teuerste wagen, das größte flugmount, das meiste gold-geld, jeder will-ob im spiel oder rl- der beste sein, und die gesellschaft verlang dies dann natürlich auch.



Ich finde das ist ein verschwindend kleiner anteil an Spielern den du da zu beschreiben versuchst.

Die Leute aus meinen Gilden bislang wollten vielmehr das Maximum aus ihrer investierten Spielzeit herausholen, so wie ich auch. Ich kam Classic auch nur BWL, aber mit dem war ich vollauf zufrieden ! BC war für mich Hyjal Schluss, aber auch das störte mich wenig. Ich hatte einfach das Gefühl das ich für meine investierte Zeit gut dabei war, und spaß machte es mir auch ohne max. Equip.

Und so sahen das ziemlich viele Spieler "meiner generation", aber klar gabs auch in Classic die IF-Bank-Poser, war mir persönlich aber relativ egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Zeiten eben als die Blackrock-Tiefen noch ein Abenteuer waren.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Foren sind dafür da, um den Entwicklern Feedback zu ihrem Spiel zu geben


Ja ... besonders hier ...

Danke für das damit verbundene Versüssen des Lebens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebes Buffed Team - damit seid Ihr nun in den Stand des WoW-Entwicklers erhoben worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

greetz


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Man strebt vielleicht nach den besten Dingen, hätte sie gerne, aber da würde ich meinem Vorposter sogar zustimmen, ich glaube nicht dass es für den Großteil der Spieler ein riesen Problem ist, wenn man diese Dinge nicht erreichen kann, oder nur zum Teil. Es sind zwar heute weniger Sachen, die sozusagen "exklusiv" sind, aber auch in WotlK gibt es noch ein paar Sachen, die zumindest ich nicht erreichen konnte und wohl auch nie sehen werde. 

Bzw. wenn ich sie sehe, wie etwa den Spezialboss Algalon in Ulduar, dann ist es ja nicht mehr das selbe Erlebnis, wie wenn man ihn zu einer Zeit bezwungen hat, zu der Ulduar noch aktuell war.


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ja ... besonders hier ...
> 
> Danke für das damit verbundene Versüssen des Lebens.
> 
> ...



Und du denkst, das Blizzard Seiten wie buffed ignoriert und hier nicht mal auch über die Foren rüberschaut ? Ist aber auch nicht wichig, es ging mir um den lächerlichen Ausdruck "Jammerthread".


----------



## Grushdak (12. Januar 2010)

Und nochwas ...


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Zu den WoW Kunden: Nach dem Aus in China dürfte WoW mittlerweile rund 6,5 Millionen Spieler haben.


Wo steht bitte, daß es in China kein WoW mehr gibt?
Das Einzigste was ich finden kann, sind Infos zu einem vorübergehenden Aus, wegen rechtlicher Probleme im Juli letzten Jahres. 
WotLK soll auch bald erscheinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und du denkst, das Blizzard Seiten wie buffed ignoriert ...


... zumindest solche egoistischen Topics ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## obuabo (12. Januar 2010)

HI

Ich gebe dir 100 pro recht ! 

Da mich diese ganzen DPS geilen raids eh nerven und man im spiel regelrecht unter druck gesetzt wird hab ich auch keine lust mehr drauf.

ich arbeite relativ viel und habe da genug mit zahlendruck und so zu tun - da muss ich mir ganz ehrlich in einem spiel das mir spass machen soll nicht noch den mist antun.

in BC war es sehr entspannnt mit den twinks durch kara zu rocken - da hat keiner aufs gear und dps geachtet dort war alles nur lustig und man hatte spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nu kann ich net mal mit meinem twink nach naxx 10 er ohne das man nen GEARcheck macht und ich bei zu wenig dps fliege - zum kotzen sowas...


----------



## Exeliron (12. Januar 2010)

ich muss den federführer dieses threads loben, ein sehr gut verfasster text, der in weiten teilen auch mal die persönliche meinung beiseite legt und in eine neutrale sicht wechselt, die einem zum nachdenken anregt. durch bloße darstellung von tatsachen überzeugt er den leser, das ist unter anderem auf seinen guten schreibstil und der passenden (wenn auch nicht überraschenden) gliederung zurückzuführen.

weiter so, es gibt also noch fähige threadersteller auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich muss den federführer dieses threads loben, ein sehr gut verfasster text, der in weiten teilen auch mal die persönliche meinung beiseite legt und in eine neutrale sicht wechselt, die einem zum nachdenken anregt. durch bloße darstellung von tatsachen überzeugt er den leser, das ist unter anderem auf seinen guten schreibstil und der passenden (wenn auch nicht überraschenden) gliederung zurückzuführen.
> 
> weiter so, es gibt also noch fähige threadersteller auf buffed
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (12. Januar 2010)

Finde den Post von dir lieber TE wirklich gelungen und nuetral verfasst, ohne irgendwas zu flamen oder sich übertrieben aufzuregen.

Es ist wirklich mittlerweile so, dass der /2 nur noch zugemüllt ist. Sicherlich poste ich hin und wieder auch mal ne Gildenwerbung. Aber wenn, dann meist nur 1-3 mal am Tag und belasse es dann dabei. 
Leider hilft es auch nichts, jemanden der wirklich derbst spammt und 20zeilige Macros verwendet als Spammer zu reporten. Spätestens 24h später ist er wieder zu lesen...

Ich selbst würde mich als erfahrenen Spieler bezeichnen, der auf Grund von Arbeit nicht jeden bzw. ganztags spielt. Daher begrüße ich es schon irgendwie, dass es das Dungeonsystem gibt und man dadurch auch an gutes Equipment kommen kann.
Nur muss ich auch sagen, dass ich in diesem ganzen Marken bzw. Equipment-Jungle langsam nicht mehr durchsteige. Es gibt zig NPCs, wo man sich für Marken irgend nen Scheiß kaufen kann und man steht teilweise 10 Minuten dran, um irgendwelche Items mit einander zu vergleichen.
Ist man dann in einer Instanz (zum 18137436 mal), ist es eigentlich scheißegal was für ein Item dropt. Man brauchs einfach (zu 99%) nicht, da man für Marken ja eh was besseres bekommt...
Ergo geht man nur rein, um Marken zu farmen, Marken zu farmen und noch mehr Marken zu farmen.

Oft denke ich, dass es doch sehr viel spannender wäre, wenn die Mobs in der Instanz mal wieder ordentliches Zeug, selten, droppen würden bzw. wenn die ganzen Berufe doch mal wieder richtig gute Sachen herstellen könnten.
Mal ganz ehrlich. Wofür brauch ich bitte Rüstungs/Waffenschmied oder Juwelenschleifer? Doch nur, um die Bonis zu erhalten. Mehr Sockelplätze und greisteskranke Steine. Letzteres mag ja super gut sein, aber ich würd auch mal gern wieder gute Halsketten/Ringe/Rüstungen/Waffen herstellen können. Und das ohne, dass ich raiden muss.
Klar solls auch in Raids geile Rezepte geben, aber das "Standartzeug" sollte sich auch mal sehen lassen können.

Ich denke immer mehr, dass man eigentlich die ganzen Berufe in die Tonne kloppen kann. Soll sich doch jeder Marken farmen und den Scheiß beim NPC kaufen -.- (ironie off)

Mittlerweile sind meine Leute und ich auf dem Stand, bald mal mit Raiden anzufangen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, in welchen Raid soll man denn gehen?
Früher wusste man "Ok, wenn ich 80 bin, EQ XY habe, kann ich Raid XY machen" und nicht Raid A B C D E F G und irgendwie bringt keiner wirklich was.


Und zur Freundlichkeit der Spieler - die hat stark nachgelassen.
Ganz ehrlich. Mittlerweile trau ich mich garnicht irgendwen zu fargen "Hey, sag mal, ab wieviel HP kann ich Raid XY tanken?", weil ich kein Bock hab mich als Noob abtun zu lassen, nur weil ich ne ganz normale Frage stelle.

Schon als ich zu BC-Zeiten damals anfieng war bei einigen Spielern so ein arrogantes und elitäres Verhalten zu bemerken. Aber damals wars eigentlich egal, weils genug andere Leute gab.

Und heute? Wenn du nicht 57k Life unbuffed hast, kicken sie dich aus der Gruppe.
Als DD brauchst du mindestens 5k oder besser 6k DPS und in egal welche Ini du mitgehen willst, sollst du am Besten schon das ganze Equip aus der Instanz - in der du wohlgemerkt noch nie warst - haben und den Clear-Erfolg und 90% der Items sind gelocked.

Langsam aber sicher frage ich mich echt nur noch, obs noch geht bei den Leuten...


Klar, ich kann jederzeit meinen Account kündigen und was anderes spielen. Aber WoW ist an sich ein super Spiel und ich spiels eigentlich gerne. Nur wo sich sowohl Community, als auch das Spiel momentan hin entwickeln gefällt mir nicht.

Nur hab ich auch so langsam das Gefühl, dass es nichts bringt an Spieler oder Blizzard zu appelieren. Die Spieler falmen dich zu oder ignorieren dich und Blizzard kümmert sich derzeit ingame garnicht um das Fehlverhalten nicht reporteter Spieler (und wenn man reportet, hörte ich schon oft genug, dass garnichts passiert) und im deutschsprachigen Forum werden wir auch irgendwie nur als kleine Stimme aus der hinteren Ecke wahrgenommen.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Januar 2010)

Am Ende von BC wars genauso schlimm wie jetzt zu classic nacher noch schlimmer weil man nie genug leute gefunden hat


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich spreche von der Community. Genauergesagt, dem Ton in der Community. Und ich suche die Ursachen dafür, denn irgendwoher MUSS es ja kommen, das plötzlich so eine miese Atmosphäre herrscht. Gildenintern mal ausgeschlossen.



Die Erklärung ist einfach und von dir auch schon in Teilen selber gepostet

- Was schweisst eine Community zusammen. Eine Notlage. Diese (Informations)Notlage herrschte zu Classic Zeit, speziell zu Beginn. Kaum einer kannte sich richtig aus, hilfreiche Internetseiten waren rar. Man war quasi auf seine Mitspieler angewiesen, um bestimmte Dinge in Erfahrung zu bringen.
Mit der Verbreitung von WOW änderte sich dass. Immer weniger Neue, immer mehr Insider, immer mehr externe Informationen in Form von Sonderheften, Youtubeclips und Internetseiten. Man kann sich seine Infos prima von überall beschaffen und ist auf keinen Mitspieler mehr angewiesen. Die Informationsnotlage ist vorbei.

- Der nächste Punkt ist die Zielgruppe. Zu Anfang bestand die Community aus PC-Nerds und Spielern von anderen MMOs die neugierig waren. Meist schon im Rasur-Alter und bereit sich auch auf zumindest kleine Happen Rollenspiel einzulassen. Dann folgten Massemarkt und Rundumwerbung. Spieler aus völlig anderen Bereichen und vor allem auch viele jüngere Spieler kommen hinzu, die einen ganz anderen Zugang zum Spiel haben (z.B. durch Shooter wie CS).

Diese Entwicklungen sind Selbstläufer. Jedes MMO dessen Entwickler ein wenig Wert aug gute Verkauszahlen und Gewinn legen wird sich, sofern es erfolgreich ist genauso entwicklen.
Wollte ein Entwicklerteam gegen eine solche Entwicklung gegensteuern würde folgendes passieren. Sie würde eine kleine sehr treue Fangemeinde schaffen aber sich vom großen Geld ausschließen.
Und soviel Idealismus gibt es in der Welt in der wir beide Leben nicht und wird von mir auch gar nicht erwartet.


Nebenbei noch:

Irgendwo schreibst du, dass die Casuals doch bitte einsehen mögen, dass MMOs ein Zeitfresser sind, und dass sie sich doch ein Spiel suchen mögen dass in ihr Zeitfenster passt.
Das ist das "das war schon immer so und muss deshalb auch immer so bleiben" - Prinzip . Wo steht denn bitte, dass es so ist.
Wenn du genau hinschaust, erkennst du, dass Blizz grade dabei das erste MMO zu erfinden, das man auch bequem mal in einer Stunde am Abend zocken kann.
Das erschließt neue Käuferschichten. 
Und die, die wollen das sich ja nie was ändert (also z.B: du) gucken halt ein wenig doof.
Aber ich berfürchte Blizz ist das wurscht.


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Schön gesagt! ^^

Trotzdem finde ich es als Rp-Server Spieler teilweise als befremdlich, wenn nun in den gemischten Instanzengruppen nur noch eine aus vereinzelten Buchstaben zusammengesetzte Sprache genutzt wird, und zwar die ganze Zeit über!


"Hi" "Thx bb hf" etc. Ich erwarte ja kein "Seied gegrüßt oh edle Recken", aber diese Stennosprache nervt auf die Dauer, vor allem wenn wirklich nur dann normal gesprochen wird (oder es wird wird zumindest versucht *hust*), wenn irgendwas nicht passt oder "die DPS zu lowBop!" ist. Ich kann zwar damit leben und ignoriere sowas eigentlich ganz einfach, aber ich frage mich doch, ob die nicht irgendwann auch im wahren Leben anfangen, solch kryptische Abkürzungen zu verwenden.

(Man stelle sich das morgens in einer Bäckerei vor: "Brt + Cof m Latte!" Brötchen und Kaffee mit Milch werden stumm gereicht. "thx BB & HF!" Die Verkäuferin loggt entnervt aus, eh, geht nach Hause. ^^)


----------



## slook (12. Januar 2010)

passt alles wunderbar

zu vanilla hab ich kaum gespielt 3/4 jahr bis auf 60ig gebraucht und hab die "bewundert" die mit aq40 rumliefen. habe mich gefreut als ich vor raggi stand und ony und bissl aq20/zg down hatte ! das waren noch erlebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wunderbares tyras hand ganken vermiss ich auch tierisch xD

zu bc mehr gespielt alles gecleared auch wenn etwas langsammer, aber so war es halt. harte bosse die später geschwächt werden (viel später, nicht wie jetzt nach 7tagen)

wotlk hab ich ulduar 10hm und 25hm durch dann 3monate pause, als pdk rauskam...danach kommt man nur noch durch "kontakte" in die neue instanz weil man immer top ülülü gear braucht (zum glück war ich healer und somit leichter ... ich persönlich merke mir immer gerne gute tanks und healer ... als dd muss man ja äh eh nie was beachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wollte damals unbedingt arthas töten ... story unso
acc ist inzwischen bei ebay verkauft ... 

bin atm auf suche eines neuen mmo`s was  sich schwerer anstellt als ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielleicht mit dem addon nochmal ein versuch starten ... maybe ... es ändert sich ja quasi wieder alles ... und damit mein ich grundlegende sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (12. Januar 2010)

Meine Meinung dazu:
Das Spiel ist nur so schlecht wie die Community drauf ist. 
Würde jeder anders an das Spiel rangehen - vielleicht mal nicht mit dem Sc.......vergleich alá DPS etc., würde WoW viel mehr Spaß machen - mit Sicherheit.
Aber solange sich nichts in den Köpfen der Spieler ändert, wird es sich auch nicht mit Cataclym oder anderen kommenden Addons ändern.

Obi


----------



## Darussios (12. Januar 2010)

Classic und BC waren die Hochphasen von WoW und atm sind wir mit WotLK in einer Tiefphase, die aber größtenteils durch die Community heraufbeschworen wurde.

Ich stimme mit dem TE überein.

Ich bin aber überzeugt, vom communitytechnischen her sind wir am Tiefpunkt angelangt, es kann also nur besser werden mit Cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe alle Addons und auch beinahe jede Spielernische durch und kann dem TE in einigen Punkten zustimmen.

Das mit den übertriebenen Gearchecks und Dps anforderungen ist auf jedenfall eine der schlimmsten Auswüchse von asozialem verhalten gepaart mit unwissen was mir in all den Jahren so untergekommen ist.

Wie bereits gesagt wurde ist das mit den Hardmodes und gleichem 10er und 25er Modus aufgrund der Menge an Casuals die gerne alles sehen wollen nicht mehr zu ändern.

Ich glaube aber auch das man in vielen Gruppierungen auch einfach nur noch dann "cool und Hip" ist wenn man über alles und jeden flamed und alles am Spiel schlecht redet. ISt wohl so eine Art Mode geworden.
Auch würde ich nicht sagen dass Blizz sich weniger um ihr Spiel kümmern, eher im Gegenteil. Neue Inovative Boss-/Spielmechaniken gibt es genug wenn man bedenkt das man nicht für jeden encounter das Rad neu erfinden kann. Die Dinge wiederholen sich Zwangsläufig und das sogar in anderen Spielen von anderen Programmieren.
Alles in einem gibt es sogar in WotlK sehr viele Encounter die es so noch nicht gab. Ulduar und ICC sind voll davon und auch in PdK  gibt´s da so einiges wo es vorher nichts vergleichbares gab.

Ich denke die Community ist schlicht zu Gross geworden! Auch hat sich die Zielgruppe gewaltig verändert bzw. erweitert.
Wärend man früher eher Fantasy und Rollenspiel fixiertes Publikum hatte, findet man heute jegliche Form von Spieler.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (13. Januar 2010)

ich kann für mich ziemlich vielem zustimmen, von dem was der TE geschrieben hat. Hab selber ne grössere WoW Pause bereits hinter mir, hab vor nem Monat wieder angefangen, und steh schon wieder davor den Acc zu kündigen.

Vor allem die "equip kontrolle Dalaran Mitte" raids nerven mich. WoW war ja schon immer itemlastig, doch die Community übertreibt für mich, im momment... wer keine Erfahrung hat, oder ein item mit itemlvl 226, wird gar nicht erst betrachtet. die DPS werte die teilweise verlangt werden liegen ja auch schon über dem jordan. Zudem kommt es, das ich mich nicht motivieren kann Daily Quests abzufarmen... jeden tag das selbe zu tun für ruf und gold war noch nie mein ding. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu BC zeiten fand ich die Instanzen und Raids auch besser, allerdings gefiel mir das setting nicht, da es alles zu sehr weg von der Fantasywelt hin zu ner Sci Fi welt war.. war mir alles zu futuristisch mit Raumschiffen und Lichtwesen.

Vielen mag es jetzt gefallen, aber WoW ist leider nicht mehr mein Spiel..


----------



## Technocrat (13. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> So ein toller Post, so lange schon hier drin und keiner antwortet. Fühlen sich da vielleicht einige ertappt.



Quatsch, gelangweilt. Ist ja schließlich der 10000ste Mimimi Thread mit keinen einzigen neuen Punkt bis auf den Gearcheck, und den kann man getrost ignorieren, wenn man mit Freunden oder einer Gilde spielt. Daher: wer sich über Gearcheck aufregt, kann eigentlich nur ein Einzelgänger sein, und die sind IMHO in WoW sowieso fehl am Platze.


----------



## Smosch (13. Januar 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Die Mitbewerber holen auf. Zu Classic und BC Zeiten gab es kaum ernstzunhemende Konkurenz für WoW. Wenn Du keine Alternative hast, spielst Du es, egal ob Du den Endcontent sehen kannst oder nicht. Inzwischen hast Du alternativen, und die ganzen casuals könnten abwandern und anderen Software Schmieden die 13 Euro im Monat zu zusteuern.



so muss man sehen! ich will sagen was kümmert es blizz das sich ein par beschweren und gehen so lange genug causals oder hadcore spieler bleiben! und da von bleiben ja durch die instanzen freundlichkeit auch genug! 
und das wotlk so gearscore vercapt ist, ist damit auch klar! 
wenn jeder equip bekommen kann muss man die besten nehmen wenn man rnd geht weil man ja nich weis wie die leute spielen!
für gilden finde ich gearscore zb absplut untauglich!


----------



## Piposus (13. Januar 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu:
> Das Spiel ist nur so schlecht wie die Community drauf ist.


Richtig! Und mit der "Create only Facerollcontent"-Taktik von Blizzard wird das nicht besser, nur noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## RazZerrR (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir den Thread durchgelesen und du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Meine Zeit hat mit Classic angefangen, allerdings bevor ich Level 60 war cam Burning Crusade, wie fuer mich auch die goldene Zeit von WoW. 

Einfach dieses Gefuehl das man eine Instanz nach einer anderen macht, und dass nicht jede Gilde in einer Instanz ist, die einen sind schon im Schwarzen Tempel und die anderen fangen gerade an Kel'Thas zu besiegen und jetzt sind alle in der allerneusten Instanz, weil es nicht wirklich schwerer ist und das Equipment wesentlich besser ist.

Frueher war es unmoeglich eine Instanz zu ueberspringen, weil man sonst keine Chance hatte. 

Was mir an BC auch gefallen hat war das gute Ruf System, man musste nicht 5 mal jeden Tag die gleichen Daylies machen und es gab ganz nette Belohnungen im Gegensatz zu jetzt.

Allgemein fande ich das WoW Leben in BC sehr viel ruhiger als in WotLK, wo meines Erachtens alles sehr stressig ist und das Motto lautet: "LooossS MachcHH Dmgggg plxxxxxXXX schnellL!!!1"

Meine Meinung, mal sehen wie es mit Cataclysm weitergeht. Ich hoffe, dass sie sich zurueck wenden, und zu einem aehnlichen ( nicht gleichem!) System, wie in BC, zurueckkehren werden.


Liebe Gruesse


----------



## Super PePe (13. Januar 2010)

Das Einzige was man Blizzard vorwerfen kann, ist die Art und Weise wie sie in Wolk den Content ist Spiel bringen. Es hat ja einen Grund warum sie einen Contentpatch nach dem Anderen uns vorwerfen in ICC den Content nur Stück für Stück frei geben, statt noch 4 Monate zu warten und es dann komplett zu präsentieren. 
Wenn man sich die meist hirnlosen threads im offiziellen Forum, nach einem Contentpatch, reinzieht und die Reaktion Blizzard, die 1 Woche - 1Monat danach kommt, braucht man sich nicht über den Mob wundern der immer wieder mehr und neues will in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen. Dem Mob rechtgeben nur um seine Gewinnprognose zu halten ... nun ja das ist bei vielem in die Hose gegangen. 
Würde man nach ICC 6 Monate mal nur Bugs beheben, würde sich das Ganze beruhigen. Die ewig Süchtigen nach Neuem würde sich was Neues suchen. Und aus World of Barbie oder World of Klamotten würde wieder WoW werden.
Und nun stellt sich die Frage warum Blizzard das nicht macht? Scheinbar sind es doch mehr die nach dem Motto leben/spielen "mein mount, mein erfolg, mein epic". Dem Mob nun einen Vorwurf zu machen - ihnen ihr Spielzeug wie Recount/GS/EG schlecht zu reden hat noch keinem geholfen (mal drüber ablästern, nörgeln alles schön udn gut mach ich auch sehr gerne aber ab einem gewissen Punkt ist dann Handlungsbedarf). Dreht euch einfach um und zieht euer Ding durch. 
Schaut euch doch um. Scheinbar geht es einigen vielen auf den Manakeks. Macht was daraus, statt zu versuchen einer Bockwurst das 1x1 zu erklären. Hört auf Content zu spielen den ihr in jedem 2 Satz als zu leicht und eure Mitspieler als Noobs deklariert. 
Ich kann nur von mir ausgehen und ich bin gerade gut im Tee und ich hab aufgehört mit Leute zu spielen die nur noch GS/DPS und gogo im Wortschatz haben. Klar denken sich jetzt viele, das ja das dann mega lange dauert eh man mal den Content sieht. Richtig aber euch entgeht was viel Entscheidenderes, der Spielspass. Und ich habe ein weitern Vorteil Jahre lange Pflege von Kontakten. Wenn einer von denen, wie damals meinte 'lasst mal PDK rein' wird halt in t7.5 PDK 1 Boss umgehauen - progress und up to date. 
Das sowas nicht regelmäßig geht und das jede Woche ist selbstredend. Aber ich muss mich nicht prostituieren mit Leuten mit denen ich nicht mal im sogenannten RL was zu tun haben will nur um an ein item zu kommen um sagen zu können 'jungs ich hab den boss umgenuked und content clear' und sowieso und überhaupt. Anonymität hin oder her, das Gesülze und den Dünnschiss muss man sich ja im TS oder im chat dann trotzdem geben also fahre ich einfach langsamer udn hab wieder das was ich in Classic udn BC hatte meinen Spass am Spiel und dann die Jagt nach Items.
Wichtig ist dabei ihr müsst es für euch und mit euch ausmachen udn entscheiden, keiner wird euch dabei helfen oder euch die Entscheidung abnehmen und als letztes solltet ihr auf Blizzard hoffen auszer ihr seid ein goldiges Schwergewicht wie Activision 

edit:
Oder wartet ihr könnt euch ja zusammen tun. Euch ins offi Forum stellen (wie der gesamten Haufen der immer an allem rumnörgeln muss bis Papa es richtet) und eure Account offiziell kündigen solang B.lizzard nichts unternimmt, aber das erfordert Mut, Vertrauen und den berühmten ersten Schritt .. also hört auf zu jammern, sonst seid ihr im Endeffekt genau wie die die Ihr so kritisiert. Der Spass liegt zwischen den Dingen er muss nur gefunden werden...

in diesem feuchten Sinne
Prost


----------



## Liiu (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe mit BC WoW angefangen und war sehr aktiv in raids etc.

Hatte damals mit meinem Jäger T5 clear leider gab es in der Gilde etwas Zoff und löste sich darauf hin auf.
Danach fing ich nochmal von vorne an, dieses mal mit meiner Druidin (Bär) und machte erneut den gesamten T4 Content durch.

Worauf ich hinaus will, wenn heute jemand auf 80 kommt, dann geht er erstmal bis zum brechen in diverse heroische Instanzen (war ich zu BC-Zeiten so gut wie gar nicht) und farmt sich Unmengen an Marken.

Früher ist man mit blauem Equipment und vielleicht 1 oder 2 epischen Rufgegenständen (ja später auch mit Gladi-Zeug aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...) das erste mal nach Kara, in einer Raidgilde wohl gemerkt.

Heute werden die Startraids wie Naxx, Satharion oder Malygos allerhöchstens noch zum Marken farmen missbraucht und unter 10.000k DPS kommt man da eh nicht mit und wer nicht mindestens T16 trägt und Gearscore 50.000+ hat, wird nicht mal mit nach PDK genommen.
Und so kommen wir wieder zu den Marken.

Hat man dann nach Tagelangem mühsamen durch sprinten von diversen Instanzen endlich full T9, darf man es dann endlich auch wagen, jemanden anzuwhispern der noch Leute für PDK sucht, um sich dann in der mitte von Dalaran für einen "Gearcheck" zu treffen.
Ist man dann nach 2 Stunden durch diese Instanz gelaufen,  hat Archavon und seine Brüder in 30 Minuten den Gar ausgemacht und die alte Dame Onyxia vermöbelt, stellt man sich einfach die Frage: "Was jetzt?".

Früher hatte man sein Ziel klar vor Augen.
Anfangs 2-3mal die Woche 4 Stunden nach Kara um an Equip zu kommen und die Encounter zu meistern (die wie ich finde sehr viel anspruchsvoller waren als die heute, aber egal) zwischendurch vielleicht etwas PvP machen (als Schlachtfelder noch Spaß machten) und wenn man nichts zu tun hatte vielleicht mal ein paar dalys erledigen.
Und das zog sich dann durch den gesamten Content, langweile war selten und selbst wenn, WoW mit seinen vielen unterschiedlichen Klassen, dann hat man sich halt einen neuen Twink erstellt.

Naja, dank Blizzards "Take the Player not the class" Einstellung gibt es jetzt eigentlich nur noch 3 Klassen:

-Typ der viel aushält und auf ner Taste rumhaut.
-Typ der wenig aushält und auf ner Taste rumhaut.
-Typ der wenig aushält, auf ein paar Kästchen starrt und auf ner Taste rumhaut wenn sich diese leeren.
-Ahja und Schamis, aber denke mal mit Cata wird auch jeder Heldentum oder Blutrausch können.

Neu Klasse anfangen?
Wozu? Hast du eine hast du alle gesehen.

Und somit stellt sich für Spieler die mehr als 30 Minuten pro Woche in WoW investieren die Langeweile ein.

Ich zähle mich dazu, denn ganz ehrlich, mit BC war ich fast täglich online, seit WotLk logge ich manchmal Wochen lang nicht ein und wenn überhaupt vielleicht für 1 Stunde, dann habe ich schon keine Lust mehr.

Also gut, da ich mir sicher bin eh gleich geflamt zu werden (ist ja nichts neues mehr), möchte ich mich jetzt schon dafür entschuldigen eure "wertvolle" Zeit vergeudet zu haben.
Ich stell mich jetzt gleich in die Ecke und schäm mich.

Nacht.


----------



## Rainaar (13. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Aber ich muss mich nicht prostituieren mit Leuten mit denen ich nicht mal im sogenannten RL was zu tun haben will nur um an ein item zu kommen um sagen zu können 'jungs ich hab den boss umgenuked und content clear' und sowieso und überhaupt. Anonymität hin oder her, das Gesülze und den Dünnschiss muss man sich ja im TS oder im chat dann trotzdem geben also fahre ich einfach langsamer udn hab wieder das was ich in Classic udn BC hatte *meinen Spass am Spiel* und dann die Jagt nach Items.
> Wichtig ist dabei ihr müsst es für euch und mit euch ausmachen udn entscheiden, keiner wird euch dabei helfen oder euch die Entscheidung abnehmen und als letztes solltet ihr auf Blizzard hoffen auszer ihr seid ein goldiges Schwergewicht wie Activision



Genau so isses. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW.

Manchmal machen die "GOGOGO" Typen aber auch Spaß. So wie der Schurke von gestern. Der einzig Fremde in unserer Gruppe. Wir gehen auch ne 5er gemütlich an, nicht weil wirs müssen, sondern weil wirs wollen. 

Der "GOGOGOGO" Schurke ist permantent in HDZ4 vorgelaufen und hat Dolchfächer gespammt. Dabei dann auch zweimal ne Pat gepullt....
Schurken rezzen und lachen. Für sowas bewegt sich unser Tank keine sekunde schneller. Wazu auch. Timerun haben wir trotzdem locker geschafft. 
Der Schurke hat es bis zum Schluss nicht gerafft das sein GOGOG geschreie nix bringt.


----------



## skuzy (13. Januar 2010)

Find ich immer gut das alle so einen total repräsentativen Überblick über die Community haben, war sich viel Mühe sich den bei der Spielerzahl zu erarbeiten, ich hab da ja leider nur meinen subjektiven Eindruck über die vergleichsweise kleine handvoll Leute die mir im Spiel begegnen... oder... momeeeent.


Ich werd auch irgendwie nie geflamed - ich schätze das liegt daran dass ich freundlich bin und nicht unterdurchschnittlich schlecht spiele, aber der Fehler liegt wie immer bei der bösen bösen Community, da haben sich nämlich alle schlechten Menschen zusammengerottet und spielen jetzt WoW! 

Und sonst naja das Spiel verändert sich, bietet mehr für alle und ich finde es hat sich auch nicht verschlechtert, insbesondere in Bezug auf den Komfort.

Aber ihr wisst ja:
Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, wird mit der Zeit gehen.


----------



## Melethron (13. Januar 2010)

@ TE

Zuerst einmal, klasse Post von dir. Sehe es fast mit identischen Augen wie du. Auch ich pausiere seit Oktober in der Hoffnung das die Patch/Hotfixpolitik besser wird (zur Zeit  klar das Gegenteil *g*) oder Cataclysm etwas entscheidendes an der Sachlage ändert. In deiner Einteilung der Spielertypen hätte ich mich als Hardcasual auf dem Weg zum Hardcore eingestuft, doch irgendwann war ein Punkt erreicht wo ich mir sagte, warum spiele ich das Spiel noch? Sicher werde ich mal wieder reinschauen, doch im Moment eben nicht. Ich hoffe das viele Mitspieler ebenso denken und ihren Account stilllegen. 

Ebenso wie das Spiel altert oder sich im Laufe der Zeit verändert, verändert sich die community. Das wird unvermeidlich sein, je länger die Lebenszeit eines Onlinespiels umso größer die Differenz der Spieler der ersten Stunde und der Neulinge. Jeder Betreiber eines Onlinespiels scheint dann den gleichen Fehler zu begehen: Erleichterung des alten Contents um möglichst schnell oben mitspielen zu können. Leider macht dies den Inhalt großflächig kaputt. Birgt eine unerwünschte Dynamik und Sachen wie immer schneller die besten Items erhalten (natürlich ohne Aufwand) stellen sich wie von selbst ein. Das Schreien nach mehr und besser hört nicht auf. Ist wie mit verwöhnten Kindern. Andererseits, warum sollten die so gepuderten auch sich anstrengen: sie kennen das gar nicht. Sie haben gelernt, ich muss mich beschweren, dann bekomme ich was. 

Blizzard oder auch andere Anbieter die auch in diese Falle tappen, sollten eher die Möglichkeit eines Direktkaufs anbieten. Höchstlevelcharakter für PVP oder Raid, analog GW wo man auch gleich ins PVP einsteigen kann. Und den Content so lassen wie er erschaffen wurde. PVP und PVE strikt trennen. Warum werden immer die PVE Spieler von der Keule getroffen, welche ausgelöst wird durch das PVP? Es soll doch tatsächlich Spieler geben die Freude am questen und erforschen haben. Doch anscheinend läßt unsere Turbokonsumgesellschaft das schon nicht mehr zu. Mimimi ist ja auch einfacher wie etwas aktiv zu unternehmen, um seine Situation zu verbessern. Ingame sowie RL, die Betreffenden werden ja sehen wie weit das funktioniert ;-)


----------



## skuzy (13. Januar 2010)

du wünschst dir das auch viele andern den Spaß verlieren und aufhören? Oo  Ich meine selbst wenn du meinst das Blizzard dann merkt was sie alles falsch machen ist das doch irgendwie selbstsüchtig sich zu wünschen dass andere auch keinen Spaß mehr haben sollen.

Und ich finde es sehr zweifelhaft dass Spieler hier die böse Falle sehen in die Blizzard tappt aber die professionellen Spieleentwickler die ihr Können schon mehrfach bewiesen haben laufen blind ins verderben... ich weiß ja nicht :/


----------



## Melethron (13. Januar 2010)

Hm, wenn man via mimi Sachen hinten rein geschoben bekommt, ist das nicht selbstsüchtig? Außerdem schrieb ich HOFFE und nicht WÜNSCHE. Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Ich spreche von Kritik um etwas zu verändern und nutze das einzige Mittel das ich habe, nämlich mein Geld zur Zeit nicht an Blizz zu geben.

Wenn die comm das so in Ordnung findet, ist das ok, dann aktiviere ich nicht mehr. Ich zahle nicht für etwas das ich eigentlich nicht mehr gut finde.Die breite Masse der Spieler läßt sich sowieso anscheinend alles vom Hersteller gefallen. Wenn man in der Mühle drin steckt, sieht man nicht mehr alles was einem untergeschoben wird.

Die Wünsche der comm werden irgendwann unerfüllbare Dimensionen erreichen und dann platzt die Seifenblase. Aber ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß, nicht das mir wieder so etwas unterstellt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (13. Januar 2010)

Aus Zeitmangel hab ich leider nicht die ganzen Antworten gelesen....

Aber immerhin den Startpost (trotz der Ankündigung gleich zu Beginn, wo ich eigentlich aus trotz schon nicht wieterlesen wollte - versteht doch: ihr müsst es schaffen, dass die leute den Text weiterlesen möchten, und sie nicht erst gesondert dazu auffordern...).

Und hier ein kurzer auszug meiner meinung:

du scheinst das spiel nur aus deiner (unzufriedenen) seite zu schildern. das fiel mir auf, als du sagtest, dass du "fun- und farm"-erfolge gut findest, aber erfolge in instanzen und raids nicht. aber gerade für andere macht das auch spaß. und durch das erzielen des erfolges kann man sich den encounter auch nochmal anders gestalten. da fällt mir zum beispiel der erste boss in turm ein. wer würde normalerweise die monstrosität dazu holen?

und: es gibt noch onyxia und archavons kammer in der raid-liste - so mager ist das ganze also nicht!

auffällig ist halt nur, dass es weniger trash gibt, entsprechend der "kurzatmigkeit". ob nun gut oder schlecht - das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## VILOGITY (13. Januar 2010)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das nun alles durchgelesen und muss dem TE recht geben.
> 
> Der eigentlich grund warum ich was schreibe ist viel mehr etwas zum Thema Community !!
> 
> ...



Das hat damit nichts zu tun, sie können schon lesen, aber nur Texte die nicht länger als ne SMS sind, ist der Text länger
setzen schlimme Kopfschmerzen ein.
Beispiel WoW-Klassenforum und Guides, lies mal die Fred Titel darunter und du weist was ich meine......


----------



## Totemkrieger (13. Januar 2010)

Endlich mal jemand der sich dem ganzen relativ objektiv annähert.Habe deinen Beitrag gerne gelesen und kann mich damit zu 100% identifizieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zeiten werden nicht mehr zurück kommen.Man kann auch sagen das eine neue Generation der WoW Spieler nachgerückt ist oder sich zu dieser entwickelt hat.

Ich versuch mir mein persönliches Spielgefühl von damals mit Freunden in einer Gilde zu erhalten.DPS,Gearcheck ist uns egal(in einem gewissen Rahmen).
Ob ein DD nun 1000 oder 5000 DPS in einer Hero Instanz fährt ist mir relativ egal,wenn der Spaß dabei nicht zu kurz kommt.Ist ja dann auch eine Art Anhebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar muss man,wenn man einen Raid betritt,schon ein gewisses Grundpotential mit bringen,aber diese übertriebenen Gear/DPS Anforderungen sind einfach nur utopisch manchmal.

MFG Urkma


----------



## Enyalios (13. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Quatsch, gelangweilt. Ist ja schließlich der 10000ste Mimimi Thread mit keinen einzigen neuen Punkt bis auf den Gearcheck, und den kann man getrost ignorieren, wenn man mit Freunden oder einer Gilde spielt. Daher: wer sich über Gearcheck aufregt, kann eigentlich nur ein Einzelgänger sein, und die sind IMHO in WoW sowieso fehl am Platze.



Achso ja, weil der Spieler permanent alleine spielen möchte beschwert er sich über übertriebene Einladebedinungen in Raids....klingt schlüssig !


----------



## Drymon (13. Januar 2010)

Die heutige Kurzatmigkeit der Raidinstanzen und die damit verbundene "Taktiklosigkeit" sowohl bei dem Trash, als auch bei den Bossen mag vielen "alteingesessenen" Spielern ein Dorn im Auge sein.

Nur ein kleiner Vergleich:

Karazhan!
Innerhalb der Gilde wurde sich hinlänglich vorbereitet und man traf sich, um evtl. an einem Raidabend (ca. 4 Std.) Kara' zu clearen. Das hieß immer: Bufffood, Flask, die richtige Zusammenstellung des Raids und vor allem Taktik.
Das Ziel waren nicht nur die schicken Kleinigkeiten die droppten, sondern vorallem die begehrten "Token" mit denen man sein T-Set kompletieren konnte.

Nach dem Raid verblieb man noch im TS um das ganze nochmals Revue passieren zu lassen und darüber zu diskutieren, warum jemand anders mehr Würfelglück hatte. 

Das ganze kann man noch ausweiten auf Gruul/Magie, FdS, BT usw. 
Manchmal fiel ein Raid auch komplett in Wasser, wenn nur 1 Spieler nicht da war. Jeder wurde gefordert und hatte seinen Platz!

-----------------------------------

Archa, Ony, Ulduar, PdK, ICC
Random:
Es sammeln sich Tanks, Heiler und der DD's (Unterschied: Nah/Fern) vor einem Portstein. Wobei 2-3 Spieler hinfliegen und dann min. 7-8 "Port plz" in den Channel jagen. 
In der Instanz wird ein Fischmahl gestellt und dann: Tanks vor..... Schaden, Schaden, Schaden.....! Ende
Sollte jemand auf die glorreiche Idee kommen und evtl anfragen, ob man das ein oder andere Archievment mitnehmen könnte ist man heute schon ein "Querulant"! Denn es könnte ja ein Hauch von Taktik eingebracht werden. Spätestens nach dem ersten Boss (Wenn's denn mehr als einer ist..) wird Recount in den Channel geflasht und die Spieler, die nicht min. 5k DpS haben werden erstmal geflamt, ob sie den Char bei ebay ersteigert haben.
Marken, Loots ....weiter oder Ende!

...und ist ein Raid zu schwer - wird gejammert!  ... und Blizz bietet spätestens nach einer Woche die genervte Fassung an, damit auch wirklich jeder in Dalaran mit seinen schicken Items glänzen kann.

-----------------------------

Solltest ihr mal richtig Spaß haben wollen: 
Biete mal einen Randomraid Richung Sonnenbrunnenplateau oder Black Temple an: Viele Spieler kommen da richtig ins Schwitzen, denn sie lernen etwas neues kennen: Taktik und Movement.
(Es lohnt sich vor allem bei Spielern, die: "Hero oder Normal?" fragen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


...denn wie sagte schon Blixxa, der Gott des Bargelds: Equip ist nicht gleich Skill! 

in diesem Sinne ....cheers


----------



## rennsau (13. Januar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Genau so isses.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign

Bin der Selben Meinung, wir haben doch Zeit, allein im Arbeitsleben muss es ja schon immer schnell schnell gehen, da brauch ich das nicht auch noch beim Zocken, was ja ne Freizeitbeschäftigung ist für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (13. Januar 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Neu Klasse anfangen?
> Wozu? Hast du eine hast du alle gesehen.



Genau !

Arthas is down, man hat fast Full T10 in 3 Wochen, ICC dauert dann nur noch 1-2 Std. bis Clear.
Ja ich bin sicher das freut unsere Gelegenheits Spieler und es macht unglaublich Spass sich dann überhaupt noch
1 Std. mit dem Spiel zu befassen, oder man kommt einfach nur noch Online weil man bissl Chaten möchte.

Alles haben, Bosse die nur durch 3 Tasten spam down gehen und das am besten in einem Raum, hört sich sehr spannend an.
Ich bin auch ganz dooool davon überzeugt das man damit die Kundenbindung extrem anhebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man alles gesehen wirds langweilig, so ist es eben, bekommt man alles for Free wirds noch langweiliger, da kann mir keiner
weis machen das er/sie sich danach 3x die Woche durch immer und immer das gleiche spielt.
Für was auch, dann lieber OFF bleiben und und warten bis Blizz nen neuen Raum macht mit paar "Bossen" oder doch ehr TrashMobs drine......


----------



## pharao77 (13. Januar 2010)

Hi

WOW ist wie Alkohol.Hin und wieder Alkohol trinken kann Spass machen aber wenn man Alkoholiker ist dann ist Schluss mit lustig.
Viele WOW-Spieler sind schwer süchtig und suchen nach Bestätigung wie gut sie sind.Und da kommen die Worte Gearscore,DPS,usw.ins Spiel.Ein normaler Spieler will Spass am Spiel den haben die Suchtler schon lange nicht mehr.

ein normaler Spieler


----------



## PTY (13. Januar 2010)

Hach, endlich mal einer, der es ausspricht! Ich stimme dir bei vielen Punkten zu. Mit den Hardmodes hat Blizzard es sich zu einfach gemacht. Die Idee ansich ist zwar gut und stellt auch eine gewisse Herausforderung dar. Aber das es keine Instanz mehr in Form von BT/SW gibt, wo man ohne Hardmode schon dran zu beißen hatte, ist sehr schade. Und ein und dieselbe Instanz in verschiedenen Modi durchzuspielen ist auf dauer zu eintönig.

Aber bei zwei Punkten bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden mit deinen Schlussfolgerungen:



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Zu Classic wurde sich auf die Hardcore Spieler fixiert => Casuals beschweren sich
> Zu WOTLK wurde sich auf die Casuals fixiert => Hardcore Spieler beschweren sich


Das mag zwar richtig sein, aber man richtet sich hier - wie überall sonst auch - nach der Mehrheit. Und es dürfte ziemlich deutlich geworden sein, das die Casuals deutlich in der Mehrheit sind und darüber hinaus durch ihr unregelmäßiges Spielen die Server weniger belasten. Damit verursachen Casuals weniger Kosten bei gleichen Einnahmen. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist es demnach profitabler, die Casuals möglichst lange an das Spiel zu binden. Was interessieren Blizzard also die Hardcoregamer?

Jedoch zähle ich meine Gilde und mich zu den Casuals. Und wir sind mit der derzeitigen Situation trotzdem nicht glücklich. Gab es zu BC-Zeiten noch separate "Spielplätze" für Casuals und Hardcoregamer, so ist dies mit WOTLK zusammengeschmolzen. Und hier liegt der Hund begraben: Casuals und Hardcoregamer zusammen zu bringen ist offensichtlich nicht möglich, ohne das eine der beiden Gruppen benachteiligt wird. Und mit WOTLK sind nun meiner Meinung nach sogar beide Gruppen benachteiligt: die Casuals haben zu wenig Raid-Alternativen und den Hardcoregamern wird es mangels erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu langweilig. Die Hardmodes mögen zwar manchmal knifflig sein, aber es ist halt immer noch die selbe Instanz. Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, entsteht hier Streit. Dieser Streit äußert sich nun in DPS-Wahn und Gear-Check-Tools und sorgt meiner Meinung nach für einen Unmut bei der gesamten Community.

Offenbar hat Blizzard das Verlangen der Casuals fehlinterpretiert. Ich als Casual hatte zumindest zu BC-Zeiten kein Problem damit, SSC zu gehen, während die Hardcoregamer schon Sunwell clearten. Gerade die Tatsache, das es da für mich noch zig Raid-Instanzen gab, die gecleart werden wollten, hat mich als Casual bei der Stange gehalten.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> WOTLK ist für Gelegenheitsspieler ein Segen [...]"


Von Blizzard zwar so gewollt, aber durch die Community leider ganz und gar nicht gegeben! PDK gefiel mir von Anfang an nicht und daher hab ich es auslassen wollen. Mangels Alternative hatte ich dann meinen Account mit meinem Full-T8-Druiden stillgelegt und wollte eigentlich bis Cataclysm warten. Nun hatte ich ihn nochmal einen Monat für Patch 3.3 reaktiviert, hatte aber keine Chance, irgendwo Random ICC mitzukommen. Noch nicht mal, weil die Gear-Anforderungen der Raid-Leiter extrem gestiegen sind, sondern weil ich mich nicht auf dieses "neue" Gear-Check-System einlassen wollte. Das halte ich einfach für krank.

Schließlich sind wir bei uns in der Gilde gemeinsam zu dem Schluss gekommen, daß wir nun alle bis Cataclysm warten und auf einem neuen Server komplett neu anfangen werden. Das macht schon alleine deshalb Sinn, da sich ja auch viele Low-Level-Gebiete mit Cataclysm ändern werden. Um also das neue AddOn voll auskosten zu können, reicht es nicht, nur die Level 81-85 Gebiete zu durchkämmen. Diesmal wird das auch auf einem RP-PvE-Server statt finden, in der Hoffnung, dort nicht so übermäßig durch "Imba-RoXx0Rs", DPS-Wahn und "Gear-Check-Tools" belästigt zu werden.


----------



## Su-Si (13. Januar 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist einfach und von dir auch schon in Teilen selber gepostet
> 
> - Was schweisst eine Community zusammen. Eine Notlage. Diese (Informations)Notlage herrschte zu Classic Zeit, speziell zu Beginn. Kaum einer kannte sich richtig aus, hilfreiche Internetseiten waren rar. Man war quasi auf seine Mitspieler angewiesen, um bestimmte Dinge in Erfahrung zu bringen.
> Mit der Verbreitung von WOW änderte sich dass. Immer weniger Neue, immer mehr Insider, immer mehr externe Informationen in Form von Sonderheften, Youtubeclips und Internetseiten. Man kann sich seine Infos prima von überall beschaffen und ist auf keinen Mitspieler mehr angewiesen. Die Informationsnotlage ist vorbei.
> ...



Ein schönes und bestimmt grundsätzlich auch richtiges Posting, auch wenn ich glaube, dass man durch etwas geschicktere "Feinjustierung" eine gewisse Abstufung beibehalten hätte können, ohne die Masse zu verlieren. Ich nehme die Änderungen als Totalaufgabe des alten Spielsystems wahr und bezweifele, dass das hätte sein müssen. 

Ich halte es auch für möglich, dass sich Blizz auf den 2. Blick keinen Gefallen mit der neuen "jeder soll (sofort) alles sehen können"-Strategie getan hat. Was braucht ein Spieler für anhaltenden Spielspaß? Genau, ein Ziel. 
Zu Classic-Zeiten gab es davon immer genug, ebenso zu BC-Zeiten. Ich war aus zeitlichen GRünden nie im BT (womit geklärt sein dürfte, zu welcher Kategorie ich zu zählen wäre), hatte diese Ini aber als nächstes Ziel im Auge. Darauf hinzuarbeiten war der Antrieb (auf PvE bezogen). Wenn ich jetzt ein wenig Heros abgrase, um recht zeitnahe den neusten Content zu sehen, dann ist das Ganze a) nichts Besonderes mehr und b) habe ich kein neues Ziel mehr, was das Geschrei nach immer neueren Contents in kürzerer Zeit erklärt. 

Und daran ändern auch die "zeig mir, dass du den oder den Erfolg hast, dann darfst du so etwas sagen"-Schreier nichts. Hätte ich zu BC-Zeiten das Sonnenbrunnenplateau so schnell sehen und weitgehend bewältigen können, wie das heute der Fall ist, dann wäre mir auch dann langweilig gewesen, wenn ich nicht einen bestimmten (damals noch nciht existenten^^) Erfolg (im Hardmode o.ä.) gehabt hätte. Es geht da mehr darum, "Neues" zu erleben, nicht Erfolg XY vorweisen zu können.

Dass mittlerweile zig random-Gruppen für Icc zusammengestellt werden, spricht da für sich. Das hat es nun unter BC in der Masse für das Sonnenbrunnenplateau nun wirklich nicht gegeben (oder sollte ich all die Aufrufe damals überlesen haben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Nach allem: Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Grundproblem, dass die langfristigen Ziele fehlen. Den Pros eh, aber auch den Casuals. Das liegt klar an der "jeder muss alles sehen können"-Strategie. Ob die so dermaßen konsequent hätte umgesetzt werden müssen, um nicht Marktanteile zu verlieren, bezweifele ich ein wenig. 
Möglicherweise stellt sich eher heraus, dass aufgrund der fehlenden langfristigen Ziele die Community die Lust verliert. Dagegensteuern kann man wohl nur mit immer schnelleren Nachlieferungen neuer Contents. Dass die dann nciht so aufwändig gestaltet sein werden, wie die Classic-Geschichten, würde mich nicht wundern. 

Ohrensammler hat m.E. grundsätzlich Recht mit dem zitierten Post. Aber in der Konsequenz, wie das Ganze von Blizz betrieben wird, tut man sich dort keinen Gefallen und den Usern auch nicht, glaube ich.


----------



## Enyalios (13. Januar 2010)

@PTY

Kann dich gut verstehen, besonders das mit SSC und Hyjal, mir gings genau gleich. War nie bei den Ersten aber hatte immer (!) genug zu tun und wusste wo es hingeht. Auch das mit dem TS kenn ich sehr gut, fing bei MC an und hörte mit BC Ende auf....

Respekt vor der entscheidung zu pausieren bis Cataclysm und dort bei 9 anzufangen ! Ich persönlich berwerte die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ICH dort wieder anfange mit 2% - 3% - zu stupide entwickelt sich WoW derzeit für meinen Geschmack, und der neue Klassenmischmasch (Taurenpalas usw.) zeigt mir das der eingeschlagene Weg dort nicht nur fortgeführt wird sondern weiter ausgebaut.

So mancher Classicspieler wird das vermutlich verstehen.....besonders jene die ihren Account kurz nach WotLk stilllegten.

Und nur zur Erläuterung:

Nein ich hatte auch in Classic kein Serverfirst und Nein ich habe nie bei der Bank geposed. Ich hatte einfach nur spaß dort an den Abenteuern die dort doch tatsächlich noch als solche zu bezeichnen waren.


----------



## Senkarios (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also ich empfinde es auch so, dass sich die Community (!) doch um einiges geändert hat.
Das WoW als solches natürlich mal ein ganz anderes war, wurde oft geschrieben und daher möcht ich auf das nicht eingehen.

Jedoch lässt es sich (für mich) nicht vermeiden in diesem Zusammenhang dennoch die Classic Zeiten als Zeitreferenz hernehmen zu müssen.

Ich kann mich noch gut an Classic Zeiten erinnern. So wie der TE es geschrieben hat (dickes *++* an dieser Stelle an deinen äusserst fein geschriebenen Thread) war zu Anfangs noch alles neu, und keiner kannte sich in jedem Gebiet gut aus. 

Was ich sehr stark in Erinnerung habe, war, das auch der Chat weitaus andere Umgangsformen pflegte. Man konnte im /2'er ganz normal fragen (wenn man wirklich nicht mehr weiter wusste) ob Item A oder Item B besser für einen ist. Es war anno dazumal noch nicht sooo wichtig unbedingt ein Epic haben zu müssen. Natürlich mit Ausnahme jener, die dieses Spiel (sagen wir mal) 'professionel' betrieben.

Ein Punkt der mir sehr gefallen hat, war jener, dass das Gameplay und die Kommunikation massivst an Geschwindigkeit zugenommen haben. Was einerseits natürlich eine Wohltat ist, wenn man schnell durch eine (bestimmte) Ini durch will, bevor man mützeln geht. Andererseits leidet der menschliche und soziale Aspekt sehr darunter.

**Dieser Absatz KANN, muss aber nicht gelesen werden, da ich darunter dann 'eh wieder' auf das Thema als solches eingehe**

_Ich kann mich noch gut an eine Situation erinnern als ich (zu Classic Zeiten) mit einer Rnd Gruppe in den Schwarzfelstiefen war. Wir standen in eine der Gefangenenzellen und hatten alle "TS-Kontakt". Defacto war dann eine (für uns) lustige Situation eingetreten. Unser Tank (Taure) pullte aus versehen zu viel, und unser Heiler brauchte einen Tick zu lang um die Heilung zu casten. Defacto kam folgende Meldung (im TS) vom Tank.

"Uh, uh,....mir gehts gaaarnicht gut" (als er bei ca. 15% Life angekommen war)

Ich konnte mich genau an dieser Stelle nicht mehr halten vor Lachen. Ich wiederholte seinen Spruch im TS mit der Info das es sich um einen TAUREN Krieger handelte (der ja schon OPTISCH was hermacht). Der hat doch eh schon soo dicke Rüstungsteile und sagt dann mit so einer 'unschuldigen' Stimme o.g. Satz. 

Resultat war einfach nur jenes, dass wir aus dem Gefängnistrakt nicht mehr rauskamen weil wir 'dauerwhipten'. Nicht wegen evtl. fehlendem Skill, nein, sondern weil wir sage und schreibe alle gemeinsam einen 15 minütigen Lachanfall bekommen haben._
***

Es sind leider genau jene Momente dich in WoW bzw. der Community vermisse. Klar, das jeder was erreichen will, und das jeder gerne auch ein neues Epic haben will, ist mehr als Verständlich. Aber die Community ist gestresster geworden. Sie hat leider nicht mehr die Zeit, nicht alles sooo ernst zu nehmen, und mal lieber über eine Situation zu lachen, anstatt gleich zu "jammern" was für ein noob man nicht ist , etc. 

Es mag vielleicht auch daran liegen das es zuwenig Vielfalt in WoW gibt. 
Meiner (!) Meinung nach würde es WoW und (was eigentlich viel wichtiger wäre) der Community (!) nicht schaden wenn die Grafik der (z.B.) T10 Schultern nicht für jedes Schulteritem hergenommen wird, dass sich nur durch andere Stats zu erkennen gibt. Dadurch das (so gut wie) jede Klasse im Endcotent 'gleich aussieht' wird dadurch unweigerlich die Anonymität gesteigert.

Bzgl. der Anonymität kann ich (vorerst) dem TE teilweise zustimmen. Das das LFG Tool eine feine Sache ist, wissen wir. Nachteil ist eben, dass man mit Spielern in Kontakt kommt, die man danach nie wieder sehen wird, und leider nicht die Möglichkeit mit jenen noch in Kontakt zu treten.

Ich muss und will hier jetzt aber noch einen Teil loswerden der vielleicht etwas unangenehm für den einen oder anderen wirken wird.

Und das ist das Alter der SpielerInnen. 

Zu meiner Person. Ich bin 29 und spiele jeden 2. Tag WoW. Öfter wäre zwar möglich, aber dann würd mein Weibchen nicht wirklich erfreut drüber sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Defacto ist, ich habe mit vielen jugendlichen schon einiges erlebt. Ja, es gibt 16 jährige die wirklich wirklich reif für ihr Alter sind, und eben leider jene die (wie soll ich's sagen), ja eben 'erst 16' sind. Ich würde die Idee nicht schlecht finden wenn es die Möglichkeit geben würde, Server einzuführen die man erst ab (als Beispiel) +18 betreten darf.
Ich will hier nicht auf die Jugend als solches einprügeln. Bitte versteht dies nicht so. Defacto haben einfach Berufstätige Menschen jetzt nicht unbedingt sooo den Stress damit, wenn man nicht der Erste ist, der den Boss XY liegen hat.

Jüngere Menschen haben meiner Meinung nach mehr Zeit, um sich mehr mit einem Spiel auseinander zu setzen als "ältere". (Natürlich jetzt nicht ALLE !!) 

Willl hier bitte betonen das ich natürlich nicht ALLE in einen Sack werfe und sage "Du bist jung, Du bist 'nicht mehr jung'"

Das es auch Mitzwanziger gibt, die einen schon manchmal an der Menscheit als solches zweifeln lassen, steht natürlich ausser Frage.

Fakt ist. Ich bin mit dem Rollenspiel als solches (DSA/UO/etc.) aufgewachsen. Deswegen sehe ich WoW vielleicht noch immer etwas anders, als andere Spieler. Ultima Online war z.B. so ein Spiel, wo es allein durch die Community lebendig wurde, und nicht durch das "Erreichte als Primärattribut".

Ich spiele WoW seit nunmehr 5 Jahren, mit einer halbjährigen Pause dazwischen.
Ich spiele WoW sicher auch noch länger, mit oder ohne Cataclysm.

In diesem Sinne wäre es wünschenswert, wenn die Community sich vielleicht besinnt, und es etwas gschmeidiger angehen lässt. Blizz kann da garnichts machen. Es liegt ganz allein an uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meinen Thread nochmal durchles*
*Jetzt ein Vitaminstangerl rauch*
*Nochmal durchles*
*Wagemutig-auf-'Antworten'-klick*

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (13. Januar 2010)

kurz und prägnant:

classic war schön und gut, nur zu zeitaufwändig, recht hast du, hab ich auch so erlebt (monate lang und dann auch nur mit glück auf T-teile warten, ist nervenzerfetzend, besonders, wenn man dann den raid verpasst hatte, indem das teil dropte)


bc war und hier stimme ich dir nicht ein bischen zu, für mich persönlich der horror
grad am anfang
zich, absolut krasse zugangsquests, zeitaufwändiger als alles, was es in classic gab
vor allem das ganze rufgefarme war abartig
sowas sollte nicht als zugangsvoraussetzung für content gelten

bc war allein für hardcore-zocker, casuals gingen total unter


zu wotlk:

klar hast du recht, die community ist schrott
aber dann sucht man sich halt gleichgesinnte (jedem das seine)
und macht den handelschannel aus, zum handeln braucht man ihn eh nicht, wie du schon so schön angemerkt hast

und deine angebliche negative kröung, das suchtool, ist für mich absolut perfekt
wen interessiert die anonymität, wenn ich mit gildenkollegen losziehn will, dann mach ich das
wenn ich mal nur grad 20 minuten zeit hab, wird fix ne rnd daily gesucht (da kommt man sogar noch als student während der prüfungszeit fix an seine marken, 20 minuten zeit hat jeder mal über)


also in deinem fazit, dem verfall des spiels, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, absolut nicht
und erst recht nicht in der aussage, dass BC die "goldene zeit" war


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Januar 2010)

Senkarios schrieb:


> *Meinen Thread nochmal durchles*
> *Jetzt ein Vitaminstangerl rauch*
> *Nochmal durchles*
> *Wagemutig-auf-'Antworten'-klick*
> ...



*sich bei dir Bedank für dieses Schöne Posting*
*dir einen Kaffee dafür anbiet*
*selber einen Trink und Schmunzeln über den Teil mit dem Wipe alle 15 Min wegen Lachflash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Januar 2010)

Früher war alles besser? jain , im großen und ganzen haben die meisten hier schon recht. Wenn man das Raidsystem und vorallem die Raidinzen betrachtet , war das system in BC & Classic besser. Hero Modes sind eine gute idee gewesen, wenn auch schlecht umgesetzt. Denn letztendlich wars nur der versuch den viel zu leichten content schön zu mahlen für jene die es gewohnt wahren aus classic & bc zeiten einer herausforderung gegenüberzustehn. Wiederum würd ich aber nicht alles was mit Lich King kam schlecht reden. Naxx war für viele nix neues, denn an sich war die inze ja kaum verändert und hätten diese nicht soviele schon gekannt aus classic & bc fun raid zeiten wär das geschrei nach der viel zu leichten raid inni am anfang auch erspart geblieben. Dann kam Ulduar , für mich eigentlich das Highlight dieses addons, denn die inni macht mir persönlich bis heute am meisten spaß, auch wenn die oft diskutierten neuen elemente mit panzer fahren ect hier das erste mal in erscheinung traten. Dann kam PDK für mich der witz dieses addons, ein abfarmen bosse nach bosse , ohne trash und herausforderung suchte man hier auch vergebens. Zu Icc kann man noch nicht viel sagen, ich denke Icc wird ein mittelding aus allem. Nicht zu leicht , nicht zu schwer das zeigen zumindestens die ersten 6 Bosse. Was die 5er angeht, die einen fanden sie zu leicht, wiederum andere vereckten immer in den gleichen innis vorallem occulus war seht beliebt ^^.

Der streit zwischen Pros & Causual ist natürlich aufgrund des systems in Lich king größer geworden. In BC beschwerten sich auch wenns manche hier verneinen doch einige das sie nicht den endcontent zu sehn bekommen. Antwort von blizz damals nach monaten vom whine ausschenken : Wegfall von Pres, bossnerfs in BT & Sunwell.

Ich hoff persönlich das Cata wieder ein bischen mehr BC aber die guten elemente aus Lich King vereint. Sprich Causual auf ihre kosten kommen , aber auch nicht erwarten können bis ins letzte eckchen alles zu sehen zu bekommen wenn sie nicht die zeit investieren wollen. Wiederum die vermeitlichen Pros sich ein bischen weniger aufplustern nur wegen besseren pixel rüstungen und einem sch. vergleich alla DPS usw. Wenn alle das berücksichtigen, sprich niemand erwartet das er mit Equipt des vorletzten content , in einen einem aktuellen content mitraiden darf. Wiederum Equipt anforderungen des aktuellen content für vergangenden zu verlangen hört dieser streit evt auch ein wenig auf.

Zum anderen sollten einfach alle mal aktzeptieren das Blizz die fähden in der hand halten, bei jedem Klassennerf diese gestreite ist zum kotzen. Spielt die klasse die ihr mögt und schielt nicht immer nach fähigkeiten anderer. Es gibt immer eine hassklasse (auf pvp bezogen) und es gibt immer auch einen der stärker ist als man selber bzw der kein einfacher gegner ist. Da mit den ratet BG's ein wenig licht ins dunkel kommt, hoff ich auch einfach das arena ein wenig an bedeutung verliert. Denn Arena hat diesen streit und nerf schrei noch schlimmer gemacht als er eh war. Dabei kannst du einfach in ein 2vs2 oder 3vs3 kein balancing rein bringen .


----------



## Senkarios (13. Januar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> *sich bei dir Bedank für dieses Schöne Posting*
> **dir einen Kaffee dafür anbiet**
> *selber einen Trink und Schmunzeln über den Teil mit dem Wipe alle 15 Min wegen Lachflash
> 
> ...



*Kaffee dankend annehm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Hab hier nur so eine Plörre die man auch als "braunes Wasser" bezeichnen könnt (gibt mir nichtmal +1 Ausdauer)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rennsau (13. Januar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> *sich bei dir Bedank für dieses Schöne Posting*
> *dir einen Kaffee dafür anbiet*
> *selber einen Trink und Schmunzeln über den Teil mit dem Wipe alle 15 Min wegen Lachflash
> 
> ...



*nen Kaffee mitdrink*

*an meinen hexer denk, der mit Pet UBRS pullt, da vom Balkon-gesprungen*

Schee wars, sowas erlebt man heute leider nicht mehr.....


----------



## Enyalios (13. Januar 2010)

rennsau schrieb:


> *an meinen hexer denk, der mit Pet UBRS pullt, da vom Balkon-gesprungen*



HA HA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielte zu der Zeit nen Jäger ^^ Kenn die "Problematik nur zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nen Hexer sah ich zum ersten Mal im versunkenen Tempel auf meinem Server, war ganz verwundert das der da wen herporten kann und wozu dieser GS  ?!?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist auch der Grund warum diese "Dann hör doch auf"-Poster es nie verstehen werden...solche Erinnerungen zaubern mir immer wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht. Und mit "Nicht verstehen" meine ich nicht etwa eine Abhängikkeit, sondern die leise Hoffnung das es vielleicht wieder mehr in diese Richtung gehen könnte.


----------



## rennsau (13. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> HA HA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte damals Sukku dabei und vergessen, das mein wichtel ja phasenverschiebung hat, und sukku nicht. tja, erst merkte keiner was, da ich ja hexer bin, bis meine sukku um die ecke aus der tür kam und ein paar sehr wütende freunde dabei hatte^^.

tempel ist auch ne schöne inni aber verdammt lang


----------



## Enyalios (13. Januar 2010)

rennsau schrieb:


> Hatte damals Sukku dabei und vergessen, das mein wichtel ja phasenverschiebung hat, und sukku nicht. tja, erst merkte keiner was, da ich ja hexer bin, bis meine sukku um die ecke aus der tür kam und ein paar sehr wütende freunde dabei hatte^^.
> 
> tempel ist auch ne schöne inni aber verdammt lang



Ja, als Hexer warst was das anbelangt etwas besser dran. Jäger war prinzipiell der Schuldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn jemand einfach zu nah an der Gruppe dran war......."Hunterpet !!!!!!!!!"


----------



## rennsau (13. Januar 2010)

Soll ich dir was sagen?

Ich glaub viele kennen das nicht bzw. wissen garnicht, wie das damals war. Allein in UBRS LBRS die ganzen abkürzungen, Runterspringen, nicht verrecken, richtig springen, sonst Pullt man die ganze Inni. Vor allem stundenlang in ner inni rumspringen.....da war bei ner Halben Stunde nicht mal der erste Boss down.....

Diesen Zeitaufwand, bzw. Dieses sich Zeit nehmen fehlt mir. Alles muss schnell schnell gehn. 

btw. ich kenn noch mehr anektoden, aber daswär  dann ein roman^^


----------



## Enyalios (13. Januar 2010)

rennsau schrieb:


> btw. ich kenn noch mehr anektoden, aber daswär  dann ein roman^^



Jap, würde den Rahmen des threads sicher sprengen...die ganzen Blackrock-Instanzen waren einfach abenteuer. Alleine die Drakkisath-Kämpfe...wenn sich das Feld erst mal lichtete und 3-4 Leute noch standen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rennsau (13. Januar 2010)

nicht nur das, allein die pats und mobgruppen davor. Die Brücke war schon ganz nett, wenn man rauspullen wollte, und vor lauter zurücklaufen die halbe gruppe runter viel...amüsan amüsant. oder man dachte, die gruppe kannste weg lassen, der jäger kitet einen boss und schreibt noch in chat: "Ähm jungs, der kommt nicht allein wieder...." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wehe der SS wahr nicht gesetzt vom Hexer....aua hab ich auf die nase bekommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (13. Januar 2010)

rennsau schrieb:


> nicht nur das, allein die pats und mobgruppen davor. Die Brücke war schon ganz nett, wenn man rauspullen wollte, und vor lauter zurücklaufen die halbe gruppe runter viel...amüsan amüsant. oder man dachte, die gruppe kannste weg lassen, der jäger kitet einen boss und schreibt noch in chat: "Ähm jungs, der kommt nicht allein wieder...."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste echt lachen jetzt ^^ so vertraut das Ganze...hab mir nämlich aufgrund der Tatsache der Jäger zu der Zeit einen "nicht so guten" Stand hatten auch nen Hexer hochgespielt....jaja, der GS muss sitzen...auch wenn der wipe total sinnfrei war weil gepullt wurde obwohl die Gruppe grad ne Pause machte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, ihr lest richtig - PAUSE - sowas gabs damals noch innerhalb der Instanz ^^
Nicht zu vergessen der Raum mit den Eiern..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Wer hat denn die gepulllllltttttttttt ?!?!?!!!!!!!............wipe !"

Herrlich


----------



## Lahri (13. Januar 2010)

klar gibs nen gearcheck schon länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber damals konnte man auch wirklich sagen okay der hat folgendes eq der war da schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nicht so wie heute T9 und ab in pdk 25 nachdem man ne woche lang in hcs gerannt ist ;-) 
es ist einfach nicht das selbe wie damals
Casual schön und gut aber wenn es zu viel wird nervt es imens.... und nimmt einem die freude am spiel....


----------



## rennsau (13. Januar 2010)

Und jetzt gibts sogar nen erfolg fürs eierpullen Leroy^^.

aber das war früher ein spaß, hey schaut mal, die eier, da sind drachen drin.....wipe^^

oder:

schurke schleich zum drakin....
hab eier berührt.....

wipe^^


----------



## AmigaLink (13. Januar 2010)

PTY schrieb:


> Jedoch zähle ich meine Gilde und mich zu den Casuals. Und wir sind mit der derzeitigen Situation trotzdem nicht glücklich. Gab es zu BC-Zeiten noch separate "Spielplätze" für Casuals und Hardcoregamer, so ist dies mit WOTLK zusammengeschmolzen. Und hier liegt der Hund begraben: Casuals und Hardcoregamer zusammen zu bringen ist offensichtlich nicht möglich, ohne das eine der beiden Gruppen benachteiligt wird. Und mit WOTLK sind nun meiner Meinung nach sogar beide Gruppen benachteiligt: die Casuals haben zu wenig Raid-Alternativen und den Hardcoregamern wird es mangels erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu langweilig. Die Hardmodes mögen zwar manchmal knifflig sein, aber es ist halt immer noch die selbe Instanz. Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, entsteht hier Streit. Dieser Streit äußert sich nun in DPS-Wahn und Gear-Check-Tools und sorgt meiner Meinung nach für einen Unmut bei der gesamten Community.
> 
> Offenbar hat Blizzard das Verlangen der Casuals fehlinterpretiert. Ich als Casual hatte zumindest zu BC-Zeiten kein Problem damit, SSC zu gehen, während die Hardcoregamer schon Sunwell clearten. Gerade die Tatsache, das es da für mich noch zig Raid-Instanzen gab, die gecleart werden wollten, hat mich als Casual bei der Stange gehalten.


Treffender kann man es -meiner Meinung nach- nicht Ausdrücken.


----------



## Ureldhir (13. Januar 2010)

hm nunja....
Communitytechnisch betrachtet war früher alles besser. Schon alleine aus dem Grund, das nur Leute gezockt haben, die sich mit Mechaniken eines MMORPGs auseinander setzten.
Aufgrund der immensen Werbung und andauernden Präsenz wurden aber immer mehr Käuferschichten erschlossen, die mit dem Thema RPG rein gar nichts am Hut haben. Im Prinzip typische Online-Egoshooter-Gelegenheitsspieler. 
Zumindest sind meine Beobachtungen so, dass sich der Cs-Chat von 2000 auf den /2 in WoW verlagert hat.
Desweiteren wurden aber auch immer mehr die unteren Bildungsschichten von dem Spiel angesprochen. So hart es auch klingen mag, aber was für Leute man in Gruppen und im Ts erlebt, und auch auf den Servern in den Chats, alles deutet darauf hin. Unabhängig des DPS-Vergleiches, aber T9-Equippte Chars die grad über 1k DPS kommen, werden mit Sicherheit nicht von Menschen gespielt, die in der Lage sind sich mit Spielen auseinander zu setzen.
Genau das ist der Sinn eines MMORPGs. Fähigkeiten durchlesen und sich mit der Spielmechanik auseinandersetzen.
Desweiteren nahm die Anzahl dieser Art von Spielern immer weiter zu, während die ursprünglichen Rpgler in ihrer Anzahl stagnierten bzw. auch immer mehr dem Spiel über die Jahre den Rücken kehren.
Diese Entwicklung begann schon zu Ende von Classic-Zeiten und fand ihren Höhepunkt in BC, wo dann sogar die Werbespots im TV liefen.

Man hat sich somit eine Menge Spieler ins Boot geholt, die mit RPG rein gar nichts anfangen können. Deren Ziel in einem Spiel ist es alles schnell zu bekomme.... Ne Runde Cs dauert vllt 3min. dann ist die Runde vorbei und ein Teilziel erreicht.
Desweiteren setzen sich viele Spieler nicht mit den Mechaniken auseinander, die Folge ist, dass sie den Content als zu schwer empfinden und sich beschweren.
Desweiteren glauben mitlerweile sehr viele, weil sie 13€ zahlen müssten sie alles sehen können. Kein wirklicher Pc-Spieler wäre jemals auf die Idee soetwas zu äußern, wenn er auch nur Ansatzweise RPG-Erfahrung hatte.

So kam die Weinereischwemme. Und was macht Acti/Blizzard? Das was ein Börsendotiertes Unternehmen macht. Weiter die einfache Kundschaft ansprechen, da im Prinzip nur hier neue Abos und Spielverkäufe erschlossen werden. Kein Rpgler würde sich jetzt durch WoW angesprochen fühlen. Aus diesem Grund wird sich solange der Hauptspieleranteil in der Hand der "leichten Kost-Gamer" ist, nichts an der Entwicklung des Games ändern. Es wird sich weiter dieser Kundenschicht anpassen. Hier kommt momentan das Geld her.
Zu Cata werden wieder mehr Leute reaktivieren, auch alte Hasen, allerdings wird es wieder auf die gleiche Verteilung der Spielerschichten hinauslaufen und auch good, old, Classic wird keine Reinkarnation erleben.

Zum Thema Casuals:
mir geht mitlerweile immer mehr diese Casual/Pro-Erklärungsversuche auf den Geist. Ich spiele werd 24/7 noch spiel ich die Möglichkeiten meiner Klasse nicht aus und liebe Herausforderungen zu meistern oder ist man dann doch der Pro?
Ein Casual ist ein Gelegenheitsspieler, das ist richtig, aber es bedeutet nicht, dass diese Person die zig Nerfs des Occulus begrüßt oder weitere Instanznerfs, welche einfach unnötig sind. Ein Casual ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit einem Gimp. Und das Spiel wird momentan für die Gimps generft.

Ich selbst Spiele seit Release und war nie im Progress unterwegs, aber hatte auch nie ein Problem damit. Das Spiel bot IMMER genug für alle und man hatte immer etwas zu tun und Herausforderungen zu meistern. Selbst die 60er 5er Instanzen waren nicht ohne. Selbst zu BC-Zeiten war es immerhin so, dass die heroischen Instanzen ein wenig Anspruch boten. Mitlerweile bieten nur noch die HMs der Raids eine Herausforderung. Diese allerdings als Casual anzugehen ist nahezu unmöglich, da man Random einfach keine Leute mehr findet die ihre Klasse entsprechend auch spielen können, der PreHMContent ist BrainAfk durchspielbar, so kann man natürlich nicht verlangen, dass man ma eben 5-6 Leute invitet, welche entsprechend Hms packen würden.
HMs sind im Prinzip nur Gildenintern mit festen Raids machbar.
Grundlegend lässt sich noch sagen, dass WoW NIE zu schwer oder zu aufwendig war. Es war alles ohne weiteres schaffbar, man brauchte früher nur ein wenig mehr Überlegung im Vorgehen. Das brachte die neue Kundschaft aber immer weniger mit.

So bleibt der mündige Spieler von mal zu mal mehr auf der Strecke.
Zu sagen, dass heute alles besser ist, ist daher weitestgehend falsch. Das Spiel ist mitlerweile für Leute, die für keine Leistung eine Belohnung wünschen, konzipiert. Diese Begrüßen natürliche jede weitere Änderung in die Richtung. Alle anderen haben entsprechend ihre Probleme damit.

Ps: mit RPGler beziehe ich mich auf Leute die Rollenspiele am Pc oder MMORPGs vor WoW gespielt haben und nicht auf Rpler auf den Servern die in eine Rolle schlüpfen.


----------



## Blöidl (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit meine WoW-Spielerei beendet. Nun denke ich über eine Rückkehr nach und bin daher auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Mir fiel dabei der Beitrag von Corlay auf, dem ich stark zustimmen muss. Hier noch mal ein kleiner Auszug:



corlay schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Status der WOW-Community ist deswegen so "scheisse", weil immer mehr Leute mit verschiedenen Einstellungen zum Spiel spielen. Wer heute mmit WOW anfängt wird schon gleich nachden er 80 geworden ist in das System gezwungen. Wer seinen GS und DPS nicht auswendig weis, ist den anderen im Nachteil. Der WOW-Spieler von heute braucht wie du schon gesagt hast immer nur Perfektion, denn sonst kommt er nicht weiter. Die Leute wollen nur noch "fixe Clearruns nur mit Leuten mit Equip (also wied ein Equipstand benötigt, der über den des Raids den man clearen will, weit hinausschießt) und Erfahrung (also Achievement posten)....
> 
> ...



Der Mann trifft es auf den Punkt. Ich habe wohl zu einer sehr kleinen Gruppe von Spielern gehört, die ihren Spaß an Wow nicht primär im krampfhaften verbessern der eigenen Rüstung und Vermehrung der Erfolge, sondern im Erleben der Spielwelt, der Stories außenrum gefunden haben.

Von daher kann ich eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen, warum WOTLK sich eher an die Gelegenheitsspieler orientiert. Ich war so ein Gelegenheitsspieler und habe mich sehr daran gestört, dass man sich ab Level 80 nur noch wie ein Rädchen in einem Arbeitsmechanisums der Hardcore-Spieler vorgekommen ist.

Meine resmüierende Einschätzung des Ganzen: Das Problem von WoW ist weniger im aktuellen Spieldesign angelegt, sondern wurzelt vielmehr in dem hohen Anteil an Spielern, die WoW viel zu wichtig nehmen und es kaum noch als schönen Zeitvertreib, sondern eher als Arbeit ansehen, die erledigt werden muss.


----------



## Littletall (13. Januar 2010)

Ein guter Text, wie ich finde. Auch ich hatte zu BC meine aktivste Zeit und fand dort alles richtig super.

Aber eine Sache mag ich an WotlK, nämlich, dass man sich entscheiden kann, ob man 10er oder 25er Raids geht. Ich finde 10er Raids viel interessanter und entspanner als 25er Raids und war echt froh über die Neuerung. Bin bis jetzt auch nur einmal einen 25er Raid mitgegangen. Sonst immer nur 10er.

Finde es allerdings blöd, dass es für 25er bessere Ausrüstung gibt. Ich finde, das hätte bei 10er und 25er dieselbe bleiben sollen, dafür könnte es bei den 25er ja etwas mehr geben (man hat ja auch mehr Spieler dabei). 

Die Community so zu sehen, tut weh. Früher wurde auch schon geflamed, aber meistens wurde der Flamer dann sofort zur Schnecke gemacht. Heute gibt es regelrechte Flamewars. Der Handelschannel ist schon lange ausgestellt...


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Januar 2010)

Blöidl schrieb:


> Meine resmüierende Einschätzung des Ganzen: Das Problem von WoW ist weniger im aktuellen Spieldesign angelegt, sondern wurzelt vielmehr in dem hohen Anteil an Spielern, die WoW viel zu wichtig nehmen und es kaum noch als schönen Zeitvertreib, sondern eher als Arbeit ansehen, die erledigt werden muss.



Da hast du wohl (leider) Recht! Und genau das finde ich auch so bizzar, WoW ist ein Produkt einer Firma, das konsumiert werden kann und nicht muss (deshalb sind die ganzen Reallife-Vergleiche eigentlich nur ein Zeugnis für eine gestörte Wahrnehmung). 
Würden die Leute, die so engagiert WoW vor dem "Untergang" retten wollen, sich lieber um den Regenwald oder den Missständen in Deutschland kümmern, täte ich denen ja Respekt zollen, aber bei einem Spiel wirkt das nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Snowhawk (13. Januar 2010)

Die Leute wollen halt immer mehr konsumieren und alles vorgelegt bekommen.

Ist zwar jetzt ein kleiner Abstecher zu den Shootern, aber der Trend zeigt sich doch dort:

COD: MW2... 4h Spielzeit... Der Kassenschlager... Millionenfach verkauft. Einfach ein Interaktiver Film den man nachläuft und ein wenig Bumm Bumm macht... Vor ein paar Jahren hätte sich kein Publisher so etwas Inhaltsarmes erlaubt... und doch sprechen die Verkäufe für sich...
Je einfacher und Filmähnlicher und weniger interaktion für den Erfolg, umso erfolgreicher wirds.

hmmm ok schweiffe ab...

Ich hab mit WOW aufgehört... nicht wegen WOTLK, sondern ganz einfach wegen der grottenschlechten Community, die sich über die Jahre entwickelte. Kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Eine Schande was heute in Azeroth so rumwuselt. Am besten merkt man es mit der Forenentwicklung über die Jahre. Sucht mal alte Beiträge... klar gabs damals schon flames... aber der Tonfall (zwar für "damals" schon ziemlich unten durch) war im Gegensatz zu heute deutlich angenehmer.

und Chuck Norris war damals auch noch grösser als Heute die Mutter von Irgendwem.


----------



## Bellron (13. Januar 2010)

Naja das stimmt wohl alles was du da geschrieben hast. was mich an blizzard nerft ist die tatsache das sie z.b. die raids für alle spieler entwerfen könnten. für hardcore spieler oder auch für normalos wie mich. was solls ob jetzt 4 raid instanzen mehr im spiel sind und die hardcore spieler können sich dort austoben und die normalos machen die weniger schweren instanzen / raids. mal ehrlich blizzard verdient sooo abnormal viel kohle da müsste bei jedem addon ein meisterwerk rauskommen dann müssen sie halt nochmal ein paar millionen Dollar investieren sind doch eh peanuts für die!


----------



## -Baru- (13. Januar 2010)

Bellron schrieb:


> dann müssen sie halt nochmal ein paar millionen Dollar investieren sind doch eh peanuts für die!



Ja genau -.-


----------



## Ureldhir (13. Januar 2010)

Viel Einnahmen und viel Ausgaben ist einfach nicht so gut wie viel Einnahmen und wenig Ausgaben.
Maximaler Gewinn bei minimalem Aufwand. Das steckt hinter der gesamten Entwicklung die WoW durchmachte und noch durchmachen wird.
Activison sei dank.


----------



## -Baru- (13. Januar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Activison sei dank.



Schonmal was von Shareholdern gehört?


----------



## Ureldhir (13. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Shareholdern gehört?




Nein, aber du könntest mich aufklären.


----------



## Sarazin (13. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Shareholdern gehört?



Wäre genial, wenn man mit einem Account auch gleich Anteilseigner von Activision-Blizzard wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sähe die Welt gleich viel anders/ "besser" aus.


----------



## Tan (13. Januar 2010)

Jaahaa.. die alten Erinnerungen...

Bei einem muss ich wirklich zustimmen: BC war klasse. Hatte zwar irgendwie nur looserklassen am Start im PvP (Als erstes nen Hunter, als es noch 8m Reichweite auf Fernkampf gab, und dann nen Enhanc Shami), aber dafür war das PvE (& PvP auch.. mit ner gescheiten Klasse...) damals einfach nur spitze. Also meiner Meinung nach zumindestens. Ich hab Kara geliebt... So sollte ein gemütlicher Raid aussehn. Und es gab nur je eine Version von ner Raid Ini.. nicht 2 (oder sogar 4...). Das hat sich so schön aufgebaut. Und Content überspringen war auch fast nicht drin. Hero -> Kara / Gruul -> FDS / SSC -> BT / MH -> Sunwell. SChön durchstrukturiert.

Auch classic und wotlk sind nicht schlecht... Classic wegen dem "BOOAA!!" Effekt... wie schon gesagt.. alles war neu. Und die schönen Inis.. lang, aber schön. Und ich hatte was als hunter zu tun.. (naja meißtens.. autoshotafk xD). Sei es nur UBRS draki kitten oder den einlullenden Schuß setzen. Da war auch das "Wir ham des gepackt" Gefühl am stärksten. Mit 40 Mann das zu koordiniern war ziemlich hart... und mein erster und einziger Nefariankill kurz vor bc wird mir auch immer in Erinnerung bleiben (der mit seinen komischen Klassenfähigkeiten... mein Bogen (Rhokdelar <3) hats mir nicht gedankt...). Mann war ich auf den Kill Stolz...

Und wotlk... wotlk.... naja... ich bin ja kein hardcore raider.. und nach dem 1 Jahr Pause is des schnelle Equipen natürlich nice. Aber was da für content Sprünge gemacht werden is unglaublich. das Crafting System is aber hier meienr Meinung nach aufm Höhepunkt (bis jetzt...).


----------



## Braamséry (13. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Zu dem ganzen "Mehr Zeit = Mehr zu sehen"... Es gibt ja spieler die doch neben wow andere verpflichtungen haben, Familie, Arbeit... ehrenamtliches zeug, und für die ist es jetzt eigendlich recht einfach hinterher zu kommen.
> 
> Die wo mehr spielen haben doch sachen mit denen sie belohnt werden... Hardmodes... bestimmte erfolge, etc.



Wenn man mal an einen Abend raiden will würden glaube ich wenige Eheleute etwas dagegen sagen, wenn man einen Abend/Woche mal für sich Zeit will. Hatte ich in meiner Gilde auch und wenn sei sich dann kurz ums Baby o.ä. kümmern musste war sie eben mal 15-20 mins weg. War aber in Ordnung.

Hardmodes sind einfach recycelter Müll, wo Blizzard sich sagte: "Wirf dem Hund zweimal das Gleiche vor, bzw 4mal wenn man PDK betrachtet, und er wird ruhig sein." Die Rechnung ging nur irgendwie net so auf.

Und Erfolge lenken auch nur ab.
Wenn ich PDOK clear habe gibts noch Erfolge wie 25,50 Trys left oder Immortality. Aber der Boss wird ja net schwerer dadurch. Man muss sich nur etwas mehr konzentrieren. Aber das hat nichts mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, den viele bemängeln, zu tun.



The-Quila schrieb:


> mir kommt  es so vor, als würden sehr viele bc besser finden als wotlk. ich verstehe das nicht.
> 
> ich persönlich fand bc einfach nur scheiße:
> *- keine story*
> ...



1. BC und keine Story? Wotlk und mehr Story? Irgendwie...nein. 
  - Jeder Raidboss und jede Instanz in BC erzählt eine eigene Geschichte. In Wotlk ist vieles einfach da ohne großen Grund.
  - Raidbosse erzählen auch ihre geschichte, wenn man sie denn kennt und haben ihren Platz.
  - In Wotlk hat man auch vieles ohne Zusammenhang, wobei es in BC nur alles mit Zusammenhang gab. Allein Sartarion ist einfach da.

2. Die Scherbenwelt war an sich kaum Bunt. jedes Gebiet hatte seinen eigenen Charakter durch die Zerstörung von Draenor bekommen. Wem die Sets zu bunt waren, der sollte vllt einfach kein so ein Set anziehen.

3. Ja damals war der Endcontent auf Raids ausgelegt. 
   Heute bekommst du EQ, dass wie aus Raids oder, wie im Falle der T-Teile, sogar direkt aus den Raids kommt, in normalen Hero-Inis. Wenn man also Raid-EQ in Hero-Inis bekommt ergibt das Sinn, ja?... ... ... ... ... ... 

4. Tja. Du sagst es gab wenig Story, aber laberst uns hier voll, dass es ja nur eintönige Instanzgruppen gab ohne Hintergründe zu berücksichtigen.
Und in welchen Punkten ähneln sich TK, SSC und Maggi bitte? Ich find irgendwie nich so recht welche.

5. Die Raids, sowie Heros, erfüllen nur bedingt storytechnische Hintergründe. Warum wurde Naxx wieder eingebaut? Oder Sartharion? Malygos ist auch fraglich, weil sein Drachenschwarm ja langsam wiederaufgebaut wurde. Mit Naxx wegen Geißel und so ergibt ja etwas Sinn, aber wenn ein Diener einmal versagt würdest du ihn glaub ich auch net nomma wiederholen. Da stpckt die Story z.B.

6. Stimmungsvolle gebiete wie z.B. Eiskrone, Sturmgipfel oder die Drachenöde, wo entweder die Geißel gut vertreten ist oder viel Schnee liegt?
In BC hat jedes Gebiet aufgrund der Explosion, verursacht durch den später ersten LK, eine Eigenart, weil sich alles veränderte. In Wotlk haben die z.T. einfach nur Schnee an Orte geschmissen oder ihn weggelassen.

7. Wer in Hero-Inis wiped wär aber auch echt grottenschlecht.

8. Ja und? kurze Erklärung zu den BC Heros:
 - Auchindoun. Das Auchindoun war eine Uralte Begräbnisstätte der Draenei, welches viele verworrene Gänge besitzt. Daraus kann man sehr gut mehrere Inis machen, weil es einfach reinpasst, dass sich da verschiedene Kreaturen niederlassen.
 - Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Die HFZ wurde von der Horde erbaut um, unter anderem, ihre Macht zu demonstrieren. Dass da Orks sind und zwar viele ist auch wenig verwunderlich.
 - Schlangenschrein: SSC sowie die Heros kamen durch Lady Vashj, welche einfach Untertanen mitbrachte. Und wo ist das jez eig. schlecht, bzw ohne Story?
 - Festung der Stürme: FDS war das urspüngliche Raumschiff der Draenei.
 - HDZ erklärt sich durch die Namensgebung.
 - TDM: Kael'thas hat nicht aufgegen und wollte, sozusagen, doch noch gewinnen und das versuchte er in TDM.

Wenn man das mit einigen Heros aus Wotlk macht fällt einem auf, dass einige praktisch keine Story besitzen.


----------



## -Baru- (13. Januar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Nein, aber du könntest mich aufklären.



Blizzard Activion ist eine Aktiengesellschaft.
Deshalb gibt es unter anderen einen Vorstand und eine Hauptversammlung
der Anteilseigener.
Sprich, die haben auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden und Ausgaben sind etwas,
was die im Allgemeinen nicht gerne hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ureldhir (13. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Blizzard Activion ist eine Aktiengesellschaft.
> Deshalb gibt es unter anderen einen Vorstand und eine Hauptversammlung
> der Anteilseigener.
> Sprich, die haben auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden und Ausgaben sind etwas,
> ...



das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur soll ich jetzt die Aktionäre oder Activision/Blizzard für die Zustände in WoW verantwortlich machen?


----------



## -Baru- (13. Januar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja alleinige Schuld haben sie meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wurde in diesem Thread aber
 ja auch schon oft genug gesagt.
 Der Trend geht im Moment halt dahin, dass man nur ein paar Stunden am Tag benötigt,
 um in WoW voranzukommen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Blizzard auf die Wünsche
der Spieler eingeht und in Cata 1,2 "längere" Inis einführt.


----------



## sko1970 (13. Januar 2010)

ich denke mal es ist schwer ein eh schon gutes spiel über jahre hinaus zuverbessern und bei 11Mio. spieler kann man es nicht jedem recht machen
ich spiele auch seit classic und finde das der TE schon recht hat im großen und ganzen
wotlk war schon ein tiefpunkt in manchen dingen aber mit den neuen ini´s SS, GvS und HdR ist den designer ein schritt in die richtige richtung gelungen
auch ICC schein wieder ein mal eine herrausvorderung zu werden(wollen mal hoffen das die nerf keule nicht zu früh kommt)
schön mal wieder bosse zu haben die man nicht an einem abend schnell mal legt 
was mich persönlich noch stört ist das markensystem. man kann sich zu schnell mit T9 equipen 

lg&hf
sven


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Januar 2010)

> Und hier liegt möglicherweise eine verschwiegene Leiche begraben: Arbeitseinsparung. Wieso hat Blizzard nicht wie zu BC einfach meh Instanzen mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden entworfen ?



Das Problem ist, dass das System WoW, also das Gameplay von Diablo kombiniert mit Gebühren-MMO ausgereitzt und ausgelutscht ist. Wer das vier Jahre in classic und BC gemacht hat, dem wirds beim dritten mal einfach langweilig, egal wie toll es am Anfang war. Mit anderen Worten: die Veteranen hören eh früher oder später auf und wer in ein so altes Spiel einsteigt, wird nicht das gleiche Maß an Energie investieren wollen um auf den gleichen Stand zu kommen.

Was macht Blizzard? Sie schlachten ihre Geld-Kuh aus, um noch das Maximum an Profit rauszuholen, bevor diese an Altersschwäche von selbst zugrunde geht. Man spricht in dem Zusammenhang auch gern vom verscherbeln des Tafelsilbers. All die Spielelemente, die dafür gedacht waren _langfristig_ zu motivieren, sich also langfristig finanziell zu lohnen werden geopfert um kurzfristig noch etwas mehr aus dem Game herauszuquetschen. _"Komm, bevor du kündigste wechsel doch nochmal für ein paar Monate zur Horde, ist kein großer Aufwand, und du siehst mal ein paar andere Tapeten." "Keine Lust mehr auf deinen Char? Wechsel doch mal das Aussehen an und mach ihn zum Dreanei, dann hast wieder ein paar Wochen Spaß." "Endgame zu langweilig? Och, probier doch mal PDK, bauchst auch keine Stammgruppe und hast garantiert die Taschen voller Epics, noch bevor der nächste Patch kommt."_

Das gute an den Maßnahmen (aus Sicht Blizzards) ist, dass sie dafür fast keine Entwicklungsarbeit investieren müssen. Denn da wird inzwischen knallhart gerechnet. Gewinne mit heim nehmen, nichts mehr investieren. Für Wrath wurden gerade mal 2 (in Worten: ZWEI) Raidinstanzen designt nämlich Ulduar und Icecrown. Der Rest ist entweder recycelt oder nicht der Rede wert (oder beides). Im nächsten Addon ist sogar der Startcontent zu großen Teilen recycelt.

Das ist zwar traurig aber unvermeidbar - WoW hat seine beste Zeit hinter sich und das weiß Blizzard selbst vermutlich am allerbesten.


----------



## Shaila (13. Januar 2010)

Jemand äußerte sich über mangelnde Geschichte zu BC Zeiten und das diese in WOTLK eine größere Rolle bekommen hat. Dem möchte ich widersprechen.

BC:

Um sich über Geschichte zu beschweren, muss man diese auch kennen. Die Geschichte um Arthas ist einfach Allgemein bekannter, nicht so die Geschichte um Draenor (Scherbenwelt), um die Orcs, die Draenei und ihre Vergangenheit und wie es überhaupt zu diesem seltsamen Land kam. Wenn man die Geschichten um Draenor kennt, hat man in BC definitiv gute Storyerfahrungen gemacht.

WOTLK:

Es stimmt, das in die Quests ohne Frage viel Wert auf Story gelegt wurde, ich denke nicht, das man das abstreiten kann. Allerdings war es das auch. Zu Instanzen gibt es keinerlei Quests. Die Instanzen sind einfach mal da. Hier vermisse ich Prequests und Aufgaben, die mir erstmal erklären, warum ich den und den Boss jetzt überhaupt töte.

Bosse wie Sartharion passen überhaupt nicht in das WOTLK Setting. Die Eiergeschichte hätte mit Cataclysm beser fortgesetzt werden können. Wir töten diesen Boss einfach mal so, niemand weiss auch nur ansatzweise von ihm hin, oder von seiner Bedrohung.

Und wer mir sagen will, das alles rund um das Argentumtunier etwas mit Story zu tun hat, der hat definitiv keine Ahnung von der Geschichte. Auch das ein Anubarak einfach mal so wieder da ist, nachdem man ihn in einer Hero instanz getötet hat, ist nicht gerade ein Plus für die Story. Jetzt werden sich viele auf Kaelthas berufen, allerdings gab es bei ihm wenigstens halbwegs plausible Erklärungen, bei Anubarak hat man das komplett weggelassen.

Auch das man Bosse 2, 3 oder 4 mal in unterschiedlichen versionen tötet, ist nicht gerade ein Storyplus. In PDC tötet man sogar Mitglieder des Argentumkreuzzuges.

Die Story hat in WOTLK eindeutig gelitten.


----------



## Blöidl (13. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Zu Instanzen gibt es keinerlei Quests. Die Instanzen sind einfach mal da. Hier vermisse ich Prequests und Aufgaben, die mir erstmal erklären, warum ich den und den Boss jetzt überhaupt töte.
> 
> Bosse wie Sartharion passen überhaupt nicht in das WOTLK Setting. Die Eiergeschichte hätte mit Cataclysm beser fortgesetzt werden können. Wir töten diesen Boss einfach mal so, niemand weiss auch nur ansatzweise von ihm hin, oder von seiner Bedrohung.



Jau, da hat Meneleus absolut recht. Das hat mich auch extrem gestört. Eine Instanz ohne Quests ist eigentlich eine Art "Offenbarungseid". Im Grunde geben doch die Entwickler damit zu: "Ok, wir machen ne Instanz, wo es halt wieder einige Monster zu killen und Items zu holen sind. Eine Story dazu sparen wir uns, die interessiert ja eh keinen".
Man versetze sich doch mal in die fiktive Welt von WoW: Warum sollten unsere Helden ihr Leben in einem Dungeon riskieren, wenn von dieser gar keine Gefahr oder Reiz für die Außenwelt ausgeht??


----------



## Enyalios (13. Januar 2010)

Blöidl schrieb:


> Jau, da hat Meneleus absolut recht. Das hat mich auch extrem gestört. Eine Instanz ohne Quests ist eigentlich eine Art "Offenbarungseid". Im Grunde geben doch die Entwickler damit zu: "Ok, wir machen ne Instanz, wo es halt wieder einige Monster zu killen und Items zu holen sind. Eine Story dazu sparen wir uns, die interessiert ja eh keinen".
> Man versetze sich doch mal in die fiktive Welt von WoW: Warum sollten unsere Helden ihr Leben in einem Dungeon riskieren, wenn von dieser gar keine Gefahr oder Reiz für die Außenwelt ausgeht??



Zu Blöd das es der nächste Questpunkt ja nur 1 bzw. 2 Stockwerke darüber ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hätte sich eine Geschichte zu sartharion ja förmlich aufgedrängt, aber naja, ihr habt recht .


----------



## Nexilein (13. Januar 2010)

Schöne Zusammenfassung, auch wenn ich mit der Beurteilung von Classic nicht ganz einverstanden bin.

Von einem Konflikt Casual vs. Vielspieler hat man in Classic eigentlich relativ wenig gemerkt.

Raids waren zwar auf Vielspieler ausgelegt, allerdings hat man damals nicht von Equip und Raiderfolg auf den Skill geschlossen, oder jemandem irgendetwas missgönnt. Im Gegensatz zu heute gab es wesentlich mehr Content abseits von Raids und PvP, so dass sich eigentlich niemand benachteiligt gefühlt hat. Es gab auch auf Lvl 60 noch eine Unmenge an Quests, teilweise sogar mit epischen Belohnungen für die man 5er Instanzen clearen musste. Heute gibt es im PvE eigentlich nur Raids als Highlevel Content, und plötzlich stehen sich 2 Gruppen auf engem Raum gegenüber ohne eine Ausweichmöglichkeit. 
Als der grün/blau equipte Casual noch etwas anderes tun konnte als Raiden, hat man ihn komischer weise gerne mal durch eine Raidinstanz gezogen. Und da Raiden eben in erster Linie als eine Frage der Zeit und nicht des Skill galt, hat sich auch niemand aufgeregt wenn der Casual viel schneller als so mancher Raider gemerkt hat das man nicht im Feuer stehen bleibt. Deshalb hat man niemanden aus dem Raid geckickt, denn es war ok wenn es länger gedauert hat.


----------



## löööy (13. Januar 2010)

Was mich stört sind folgende dinge:
-dass raidinstanzen nach jeder instanz "ausgwechselt" werden...
-dass der begriff "epic" gar nichtmehr epic ist, im gegenteil,leute die an dem selben tag 80 sind können am nächsten tag schon 1/2 epic sein
-ohne xp geht nix mehr: zu meinem beispiel: ich bin nie pdok gegangen und kann jetzt mit meinem equip das dem equip das für pdok gebraucht wird in KEINEN raid, da niemand jdm ohne xp will..


----------



## Lars95 (13. Januar 2010)

hör auf mit wow wenns dir net gefällt omg


----------



## Marrdugk (14. Januar 2010)

Hiho! 

Ich habe nun viel gelesen hier, wenn auch nicht alles, aber ich habe den Eindruck dass die Community mit der Zeit weiter den Bach runterging 
liegt einfach mit daran, dass die ganzen Superraider den Content durch haben in einer Woche, egal ob 10er/25er normal oder hero bis hardmode
und dann am Ende nicht mehr wissen was sie machen sollen und sich in Dalaran an die Bank stellen und im /2 anfangen zu flamen.
Da sieht dann einer, dass jemand ne Frage hat wegen nem Sockel oder ner Verzauberung und Superraider A fängt an zu flamen "Boah NOOB, keine 
Ahnung von deinem Char oder was?" Superraider B sieht das und steigt ein "Kackboon, als Schurke musst du Stärke sockeln XDDDD"
Dies sind nun keine Wortlaute, die ich so gelesen habe, aber es kommt schon nah ran an dem was so abgeht.
Es gibt kaum noch Leute die einem helfen, wenn man irgendwelche Fragen hat, man wird eh gleich angepault wegen Nichtigkeiten.

Aber was sich nun wirklich geändert hat seit Classic weiß ich nicht, spiele zwar seit Classic aber hab da nie viel Zeit investiert. Das hat sich
im Laufe der Zeit von Addon zu Addon geändert, weil mich persönlich die Zugänglichkeit mehr ansprach. Will zwar auch alles sehen, aber
ich will mir das "erarbeiten" alles sehen zu können. Der "Equip-Sellout" durch marken ist für mich interessant, weil man so seine Twinks auf nen
angenehmen Stand bringen kann, mehr nicht.

Aber im Allgemeinen denke ich, der Verfall der Community liegt einfach daran, das jeder alles kann, alles hat, alles weiß und jeder zuviel Zeit hat um nichts zu tun.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Januar 2010)

Lars95 schrieb:


> Also ich bin da komplett deiner meinung  und kaum meiner geht noch naxx maly oder sonst was sie farmen sich t9 gehen pdk25 sind in icc es ist zu einfach macht keinen spaß mehr und das geflame im handelschannel wird von tag zu tag schlimmer mti allen meinen chars is die ignor liste voll aber ich muss so ein bockmicst immet noch lesen ich will garnicht ausdenken wie das mit cataclysm wird ob das wieeder genau so einfach gemacht wird für alle oder entlich mal wieder was schwereres in classic kommt mit 8 set teilen 40 mann raids usw das war noch ne herausforderung.




Die Herausforderung an classic war mal 40 Leute zusammenzukriegen =)

MC  war ein witz, da sind selbst heros heute schwerer, aber bwl war dann doch was happiger.

PS: Ja, ich war MC autoshot afk


----------



## Enyalios (14. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ZITAT(Lars95 @ 13.01.2010, 22:27) http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2380313Also ich bin da komplett deiner meinung und kaum meiner geht noch naxx maly oder sonst was sie farmen sich t9 gehen pdk25 sind in icc es ist zu einfach macht keinen spaß mehr und das geflame im handelschannel wird von tag zu tag schlimmer mti allen meinen chars is die ignor liste voll aber ich muss so ein bockmicst immet noch lesen ich will garnicht ausdenken wie das mit cataclysm wird ob das wieeder genau so einfach gemacht wird für alle oder entlich mal wieder was schwereres in classic kommt mit 8 set teilen 40 mann raids usw das war noch ne herausforderung.
> 
> 
> Die Herausforderung an classic war mal 40 Leute zusammenzukriegen =)
> ...



Und genau da liegt auch der Hund begraben. Ich für meinen Teil spielte zu MC-Zeiten nen Hexer und wir haben uns vom ersten bis zum letzten boss die Instanz erarbeitet. Und auch als die Instanz quasi auf Farmstatus war, so wollte ich mit meinem Hexer zumindest im Schaden vorne sein, dabei keine Aggro ziehen...einfach für meine begriffe gut spielen halt.

Die Leute die einen derartigen anspruch an sich selbst nie bzw. nicht hatten freuen sich jetzt über den Lootking wie kleine Kinder auf den Weihnachtsmann, weil sie eben für ihre verminderte Leistung dieselbe Belohnung erhalten wie Jemand der sich reinhängt.


----------



## solDárknèzz (14. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt auch der Hund begraben. Ich für meinen Teil spielte zu MC-Zeiten nen Hexer und wir haben uns vom ersten bis zum letzten boss die Instanz erarbeitet. Und auch als die Instanz quasi auf Farmstatus war, so wollte ich mit meinem Hexer zumindest im Schaden vorne sein, dabei keine Aggro ziehen...einfach für meine begriffe gut spielen halt.
> 
> Die Leute die einen derartigen anspruch an sich selbst nie bzw. nicht hatten freuen sich jetzt über den Lootking wie kleine Kinder auf den Weihnachtsmann, weil sie eben für ihre verminderte Leistung dieselbe Belohnung erhalten wie Jemand der sich reinhängt.





Wie sich hier machnche anscheinend ziemlich gut finden.
Klar gibt es immer schlechhtere und bessere Spieler. Das ist normal und wenn es nicht so wäre, gäbe es ja auch keinen Anreiz.
Was du aber nicht vergessen darfst ist, das wir alle Naps sind, denn niemand verdient hier Geld mit dem Spielen von WoW.
Desweiteren ist es einfach, sich aus seiner subjektiven Sicht üer etwas zu beschweren, es ist typisch für den menschen sich als Mittelpunkt des Universums anzusehen (Ja, Nietsche!), jedoch sollte man immer mal über den Damm gucken und die andere Sicht miteinbeziehen.
Blizzard bekommt langsam konkurrenz. Damit nun nicht alle Casual Gamer abhauen, musste man wohl oder übel die Firmenpolitik den Casual Gamern anpassen, was wie ich finde auch gut funktioniert hat. Die Casual Gruppe ist nämlich wesentlich größer als Die Hardcoregruppe.
Jeder der sich immer und immer nur beschwert, leistet keinen Beitrag zur Lösung einens problems, er bestätigt eher den eindruck das die community langsam an sich selbst kaputtgeht, der egoismus lässt grüßen.
Das ist meine Meinung und ich möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen.

/flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ureldhir (14. Januar 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> ...



Der Content wird nicht Casualfreundlicher sondern BrainAFKfreundlicher. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht das gleiche und vorallem nicht das, was sich der normale Gelegenheitsspieler wünscht. Dieser hatte nämlich IMMER, seit Classic genug zu tun und war IMMER zufrieden mit dem Gebotenen.


----------



## Super PePe (14. Januar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Der Content wird nicht Casualfreundlicher sondern BrainAFKfreundlicher. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht das gleiche und vorallem nicht das, was sich der normale Gelegenheitsspieler wünscht. Dieser hatte nämlich IMMER, seit Classic genug zu tun und war IMMER zufrieden mit dem Gebotenen.


Richtig
es geht nunmal nicht um Pro vs Casual sondern Faulheit vs Rest(Pro/Casual)


----------



## Enyalios (14. Januar 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> Wie sich hier machnche anscheinend ziemlich gut finden.
> Klar gibt es immer schlechhtere und bessere Spieler. Das ist normal und wenn es nicht so wäre, gäbe es ja auch keinen Anreiz.
> Was du aber nicht vergessen darfst ist, das wir alle Naps sind, denn niemand verdient hier Geld mit dem Spielen von WoW.



...einfach für meine Begriffe gut spielen....

Hast du wohl überlesen. Ich suchte einfach zu jeder Zeit meine persönliche Herausforderung...nur sah ich die mit wotLk nicht mehr so wirklich.

Und wie der Poster über mir schon schrieb gab es in Classic tatsächlich für jeden (!) Spieler genügend zu tun. Und wie ich schon mal schrieb wurde WoW so groß bevor der Lootking einschneite. Im Gegenteil, seit der Lootking am Ruder ist veröffentlicht Blizzard keine Accountzahlen mehr. Denk mal drüber nach !


----------



## Darkblood-666 (14. Januar 2010)

Dies wird wohl hoffentlich mein letzter Beitrag in einem Thread wie diesem. Ich hab mich mal ganz einfach entschieden nicht mehr zu jammern oder zu beschönigen, sondern nur noch zu spielen oder es sein zu lassen.
Ich werd mal einfach mit diesem Trend brechen sich zu allem und jenem in Foren wie diesem auszukotzen und es nehmen wie´s ist oder kommt.


----------



## Shaila (14. Januar 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Dies wird wohl hoffentlich mein letzter Beitrag in einem Thread wie diesem. Ich hab mich mal ganz einfach entschieden nicht mehr zu jammern oder zu beschönigen, sondern nur noch zu spielen oder es sein zu lassen.
> Ich werd mal einfach mit diesem Trend brechen sich zu allem und jenem in Foren wie diesem auszukotzen und es nehmen wie´s ist oder kommt.



Du hast zum Teil recht. Man muss es sowieso nehmen wie es kommt oder aufhören/pausieren. Deswegen darf man sich aber trotzdem kritisch über Spielbereiche äußern. Und noch einmal: Es heißt diksutieren/beschweren aber sicher nicht "jammern".

EDIT: Seit wann ist diese neue Design in den Foren ? Gefällt mir.


----------



## Tyrs Knappe (14. Januar 2010)

Netter post und auf schöne Formeln gebracht, allerdings zu sehr von den Forenbeiträgen geprägt. Die Poster jammern zwar, was das Zeug hält wirklich zutreffen muss das allerdings nicht was sie sagen.
Egal, was die Leute erzählen von wegen "einfacher", "schwerer" oder so - die einzige Größe die für Blizzard zählt ist "Spielzeit" je länger die Leute im Spiel sind umso besser. Für den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg ist die Zahl der aktiven Spieler entscheidend. Zu Classic Zeiten konnte man die Leute noch mit vergleichsweise wenig Content bei der Stange halten, durch die inzwischen zahlreichere Konkurrenz anderer MMOs muss Blizzard einfach mehr investieren, um Leuten einen Wechsel weniger reizvoll zu machen. Aufgrund der guten Gewinne kann Blizzard hier auch problemlos damit aufwarten. Bei WOTLK geht es einfach darum den Leuten die ersehnten Spielerfolge öfters zu geben und nicht nur den fleissigsten.
Wer Classic im Kopf hat denkt sich ganz klar:"Mann die kriegen die Epics für lau. Wer BC im Kopf hat denkt sich: "Mann, die kriegen den Raidgear einfach so hinterhergeschmissen". 

Aus einer einfachen Umfrage im persönlichen Kreis komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:

Die Menge an investierter Spielzeit ist leicht gesunken, aber im Wesentlichen gleich. Während man zu Calssic "nur" im Molten Core hing macht man jetzt durchaus zwei bis drei Raids pro Woche. Hier kann man sich jetzt darüber streiten ob das heisst, das es einfacher ist. Es ist halt anders und man hat schneller Erfolge. Aber jeder der meckert es sei zu einfach soll mir einfach sein Achievement "Algalon besiegt" posten und zwar vor PDK ...


----------



## Enyalios (14. Januar 2010)

Tyrs schrieb:


> Netter post und auf schöne Formeln gebracht, allerdings zu sehr von den Forenbeiträgen geprägt. Die Poster jammern zwar, was das Zeug hält wirklich zutreffen muss das allerdings nicht was sie sagen.
> Egal, was die Leute erzählen von wegen "einfacher", "schwerer" oder so - die einzige Größe die für Blizzard zählt ist "Spielzeit" je länger die Leute im Spiel sind umso besser. Für den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg ist die Zahl der aktiven Spieler entscheidend. Zu Classic Zeiten konnte man die Leute noch mit vergleichsweise wenig Content bei der Stange halten, durch die inzwischen zahlreichere Konkurrenz anderer MMOs muss Blizzard einfach mehr investieren, um Leuten einen Wechsel weniger reizvoll zu machen. Aufgrund der guten Gewinne kann Blizzard hier auch problemlos damit aufwarten. Bei WOTLK geht es einfach darum den Leuten die ersehnten Spielerfolge öfters zu geben und nicht nur den fleissigsten.
> Wer Classic im Kopf hat denkt sich ganz klar:"Mann die kriegen die Epics für lau. Wer BC im Kopf hat denkt sich: "Mann, die kriegen den Raidgear einfach so hinterhergeschmissen".
> 
> ...



Erstens: Für Blizzard wäre es am Besten wenn die Leute garnicht auf den Servern wären und nur bezahlen. Und die derzeitige taktik seitens ActiBlizz kommt mir eher so vor als das man für die Leute die weggehen einfach Neue einfängt.

Zweitens: Hast du Classic gespielt ? Der Casual von dem DU da redest hatte nämlich auch dort schon genug zu tun. Davon abgesehen kam da auch ZG, AQ20/AQ40 etc. hinzu.

Drittens: du schreibst selbst "Raidgear"..also wieviel Sinn macht es dann dieses über Hero-Instanzen zu bekommen ?

Viertens: Solltest du das mit dem "Algalon-kill" ernst meinen hast du noch weniger von dem Thread verstanden als ich eigentlich ohnehin schon angenommen habe.


----------



## steelrat (14. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Hast du wohl überlesen. Ich suchte einfach zu jeder Zeit meine persönliche Herausforderung...nur sah ich die mit wotLk nicht mehr so wirklich.



Die Herausforderungen sind nach wir vor da - zugegeben nicht wie zu Classic Zeiten - aber 10er zu acht (war mit 2 heilern bei den vier reitern lustig - und nein wir hatten keinen GS von 5k+ - abgesehen davon das der GS ohnehin wenig taugt zur Beurteilung eines Spielers ;-)

Lustig ist auch Vio Hero zu zweit oder zu dritt - je nach Gearstand...

Zugegeben das wiederkauen des Contents durch 10er, 25er, hero, hardmodes usw. streckt nur die Zeit bis zum naechsten Contentpatch. Aber zu tun gibts nach wie vor genug und die Herausforderungen sind auch nach wie vor da (zB. als Heiler random gehen: ich sag nur DK Tank mit 18% miss weil ja Dualwield cool ist und ueber def cap red ich garnicht und dann vieleicht noch ein paar DPS wuetige Caster die sich beschwehren das der Tank keine Aggro haelt und der Heiler nicht heilen kann wenn alle gleichzeitig aggro ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Don`t get me wrong - ich finde den jetzigen Zustand alles andere als perfekt - aber dafuer ActiBlizz allein die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben finde ich schlichtweg falsch.

Wenn ich mich im Job umsehe, glaube ich manchmal das viele Menschen den gesunden Menschenverstand verlernen und wenn ich auf der Strasse bin sehe ich immer oefter, das Hoeflichkeit quasi nicht mehr existent ist. Koennte es also auch ein wenig daran liegen, das Wow einfach den Allgemeinzustand unserer Gesellschaft wiederspiegelt? Und zwar verstaerkt durch die vermeintliche Anonymitaet des Internets?

Ich sehe also 2 Moeglichkeiten:
- Einfach aufhoeren
- Nur mehr Gildenintern spielen

Hat jemand noch andere Ideen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

   Steel ;-)

PS: Sorry wegen der Umlaute - bin grad in UK...


----------



## Darkblood-666 (15. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du hast zum Teil recht. Man muss es sowieso nehmen wie es kommt oder aufhören/pausieren. Deswegen darf man sich aber trotzdem kritisch über Spielbereiche äußern. Und noch einmal: Es heißt diksutieren/beschweren aber sicher nicht "jammern".
> 
> EDIT: Seit wann ist diese neue Design in den Foren ? Gefällt mir.



Ja zugegeben, auch du hast im gewisserweise Recht. Ich seh aber dass diskutieren/beschweren immer mehr ausartet, unsachlich und respektlos von stattem geht. Auch die schiere Anzahl an neuen Threads die im Prinzip Themen aufgreifen die in der selben Form oder leicht abgewandelt bereits zuhauf da waren lässt mich zu dem Schluss kommen dass die Leute die so einen Thread eröffnen zu frustriert sind um auch nur einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden die SuFu zu nutzen und ein bestehenden Thread zu ergänzen. Aber scheinbar ist der eigene Frust und die eigene Meinung zu wichtig um in einem älterem Beitrag unterzugehen.

Ohhh nein, jetzt hab ich´s schon wieder getan*facepalm*


----------



## Schluthuf (15. Januar 2010)

Jetzt schrieben bereits sehr viele Leute, mein Beitrag ist nur einer unter vielen. Dennoch, es soll auch kurz sein, wohlan, hier ist er.

Der Kern des Ganzen liegt meiner Ansicht nach darin, dass es schlicht nicht mehr neu ist. In Classic entstand viel Spannung schlicht durch das Neue. In BC waren dann viele eingearbeitet und konnten den neuen Content genießen. In jetzt, so sei es mal genannt, ist eine gewisse Übersättigung unverkennbar, ein Überwachsen der Spielerzahl führt von selbst zur Vermassung, die wiederum nach scheinobjektiven Kriterien schreit. Nun gut, c'est la vie, Blizz will noch bisschen verdienen, wer noch Spaß hat macht weiter.

Sehr gut gefiel mir die lange Analyse, die am Anfang dieses Ganzen steht. Auch wenn man nicht alles teilen muss - zum Großteil stimme ich zu - so ist es doch anregend und in der Tiefe der Analyse über das übliche Gejammere in die eine oder andere Richtung hinausgehend.

Danke!


----------



## Sarjin (15. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und hier liegt möglicherweise eine verschwiegene Leiche begraben: Arbeitseinsparung. Wieso hat Blizzard nicht wie zu BC einfach meh Instanzen mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden entworfen ?



Ich hab kein Zitat bereit. Brauch ich auch nicht, denn etliche Casuals beschwerten sich das sie Content nicht raiden konnten und hier sind wir also.

Im Grunde sieht man daran wie sehr Blizzard auf die Spieler hört. Ein Blizzardmitarbeiter selbst hat vor kurzem im Interview zugegeben das sie im nachhinein in WoW auch Fehler gemacht haben. Das PVP würde heute niemals wieder so stark integriert werden in WoW wie jetzt da es einfach nur Balancingprobleme hervorruft.

Blizzard hört auf die Community und wir sehen in WOTLK wohin uns die Casuals gebracht haben.
Wir schwimmen in unser eigenen Brühe. Ich selbst habe mit BC mit WoW angefangen und hatte selbst einige Startprobleme wo ich 70 wurde, danach allerdings hab ich mich nie beschwert das einiger Content zu schwer war.
Es verliert echt an Epischem Gefühl wenn man jeder Noob einen Endboss töten kann und das auch noch beweisen kann. Naja zumindest versuchen sie es wett zu machen mit Zwischensequenzen usw.


----------



## EisblockError (15. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob du jemals in MC warst, aber das ist einfach nur Tank und spank, und da hat man nach ner Zeit keine Lust mehr drauf, merkt bei 40 Leuten eh keiner, und das hat nix damit zu tun wie gut man ist, sondern wie motiviert man ist.


----------



## Piposus (15. Januar 2010)

Kann dem TE nur vollständig zustimmen. WotNOOBk ist WoW für Dumme und ohne Twinks wäre es gänzlich unerträglich. Überall nur unfreundliche Idioten.



> Ich weiss nicht ob du jemals in MC warst, aber das ist einfach nur Tank und spank, und da hat man nach ner Zeit keine Lust mehr drauf, merkt bei 40 Leuten eh keiner, und das hat nix damit zu tun wie gut man ist, sondern wie motiviert man ist.



Wenn Du jemals zu Classic MC warst, dann würdest Du dies ganz bestimmt nicht schreiben. Etliche Wipes am Trash, Abend aufgegeben, weil niemand hinten bei Luzi noch SS hatte etc. Du hast keine Ahnung!


----------



## Andoral1990 (15. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Vorweg: Nur die posten, die diesen post KOMPLETT gelesen haben.*
> [...]





hab nur die ersten paar zeilen gelesen und frage dich vorab: wer bist du? und warum sollte uns deine meinung interesieren? 

jeder darf seine meinung haben, aber wenn man meint dass auch andere sich immer dafür interesieren was man denkt macht man sich schnell unbeliebt.


----------



## Plusader (15. Januar 2010)

Liebe WoWler mit Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 

Du beschreibst das wirklich recht gut. Die Absicht lässt sich nur erahnen, ich denke aber du wünscht dir so etwas wie einen Schritt zurück in gewissen Teilbereichen. Lösungsvorschläge kann ich keine geben, allerdings sehen viele das neue Add-On als zu Casual-Freundlich etc..
​ Das AddOn wird das Game wieder so "nervig, stressig, hetzend, emotional" machen wie zu Beginn.

Ihr habt eine Tatsache einfach vergessen. WoW bestand von Beginn an aus OpenPvP, dafür würde das Spiel meiner Meinung nach konzipiert. Die Raids waren anfangs super, und im Classic Content und auch sehr sehenswert, im Gegensatz zu der neuen Super-Instanz ICC, da sieht ja das Wohnzimmer meiner Oma interessanter aus! - Sorry Grandma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Thema, Cataclysm wird uns wieder richtiges Feeling dafür geben, was es heisst Horde oder Allianz zu spielen, gaanz langsam wird wieder ein Zugehörigkeitsgefühl entstehen, denn es wird wieder 24/7 gegankt werden.
Da jeder darin involviert sein wird (u.a. sorg ich mit meinem Feral dafür, dass auch die 85er reihenweise zu Boden gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), so liegts doch nahe, dass sich das Teamwork, welches für OpenPvP unumgänglich ist, auch auf die Raidfreundlichkeit auswirkt, bzw. die Bereitschaft auch mal ein Auge zuzudrücken, wenn es mal nen Wipe gibt der auch nur der Fehler eines Spielers gewesen sein kann. Der Wille zum weiterkommen, zum Ausstatten der eigenen Fraktion so hoffe ich stark wird groß werden. Ich für meinen Teil will meine Homies nicht gegen die Allianz im Dreck liegen sehn.
(PvE liegt Alles am Raidlead - bin da n sehr gutes Beispiel, dass der Raid nicht durchgefiltert mit Dps, Gs etc. sein muss. Kurzes Statement : Ihr seid die herbsten Homos, lasst andere eure Arbeit machen.)

Weitere Sätze erspar ich mir, mir fällt dazu einfach das beste Beispiel ein. An all jene die es von früher noch in Erinnerung haben: Wann habt ihr das letzte mal in einem der Allgemeinen Channel dutzende Leute: *Für die Horde!!!* Brüllen sehn?

Ich hoffe ihr erinnert euch dran, denn mir bereitet es bereits jetzt ein breites Grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das erste Addon, auf das ich mich Freue. 



MfG

Druidica, Druiblo, Malfurios, Marsupilami (meine geliebten Ferals - letzterer ist aktuell und existiert noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> hab nur die ersten paar zeilen gelesen und frage dich vorab: wer bist du? und warum sollte uns deine meinung interesieren?



uns? Ich glaube nicht, dass Du zum Sprecher der restlichen Buffed Community ernannt wurdest



> jeder darf seine meinung haben, aber wenn man meint dass auch andere sich immer dafür interesieren was man denkt macht man sich schnell unbeliebt.


Das mit dem unbeliebt machen schaffst Du jedenfalls bei mir mit fast jedem Post von Dir


Zu den Schwierigkeitsgraden:
Ich finde zwischen Burg, PDC und HDR bestehen schon einige Unterschiede hinsichtlich Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Vom Stil (Berittener Kampf, Flucht vor Arthas) ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Enyalios (15. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> uns? Ich glaube nicht, dass Du zum Sprecher der restlichen Buffed Community ernannt wurdest
> 
> 
> Das mit dem unbeliebt machen schaffst Du jedenfalls bei mir mit fast jedem Post von Dir



Danke Baru, hast mir eventuell eine Verwarnung erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wegen MC hängt es wohl auch stark davon ab zu welchem Zeitpunkt man die Instanz erarbeitet hat. Gegen Ende Classic als es das PVP-Gear für Ehre gab war es natürlich nicht mehr soo schwer, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war das ja der absolute Raideinstiegscontent. Zu der Zeit wo ich drin war waren die besten Gilden 3/4 BWL. Und sag mir jetzt das man da mit 50% AFK-Leuten MC clearen konnte.


----------



## -Baru- (15. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Danke Baru, hast mir eventuell eine Verwarnung erspart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hat der Post sich ja gleich doppelt gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steelrat (15. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Zu den Schwierigkeitsgraden:
> Ich finde zwischen Burg, PDC und HDR bestehen schon einige Unterschiede hinsichtlich Schwierigkeitsgrad.
> Vom Stil (Berittener Kampf, Flucht vor Arthas) ganz zu schweigen



Sehr wahr - aber viele Raider sehen das vom anderen Ende. Wenn mein Gear im Schnitt item level 264+ hat, dann ist auch HdR trivial.

Wenn man da aber mit item level 226+ reingeht, ist es wieder eine Herausforderung. Dann brauchts wie den 10 Wellen wieder CC und alle CDs die so da sind - und wenn der Schaden bei der Flucht vor Arthas nicht einmal mit Flaeschchen und Buffedfood reicht, dann kann auch der beste Tank und der "imbaste" Heiler nichts daran aendern.

Vorhin ist noch gefallen das ja eh jeder Noob Raiden kann. Ist das aber wirklich so? Wenn ich fuer Triumpf alles kaufe was ich kaufen kann und mal das T-Set weglasse und die Set Boni zugunsten des iLevels sein lasse - bin ich dann ICC ready? Vor allem wenn ich keine Ahnung von Sockeln, Verzauberungen und (im schlimmsten Fall) von meinem Char habe? Nein, nicht jeder Noob kann den ganzen content sehen - es sei denn, er wird durchgeschleift.

Ich hab nur die Befuerchtung, das es durch die Vereinfachung der Attribute in Cataclysm schlimmer wird anstatt besser.

lg

   Steel ;-)


----------



## Kehlas (15. Januar 2010)

gelesen und unterschrieben... ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so einen guten Beitrag zu aktuellen Problemen in WoW gelesen. Du sprichst mir förmlich aus der Seele. Habe mir den Beitrag mal ausgedruckt.


----------



## Kehlas (15. Januar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> ich finde du übertreibst



Ich finde nicht das der TE übertreibt. Denn einige oder vielmehr sehr viele WoW Spieler sind anscheinend geistig so tief im WoW Sumpf versunken, das sie gar keinen Blick mehr für das drumherum haben.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (15. Januar 2010)

Leistungsgesellschaft? na das ist doch wie im wahren leben... nunr zu 99% wer in wow "topleistungen" etc bringt, wird wahrscheinlich im wahren leben top harz4  empfänger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgendwo muss man ja topleistung bringen, wenn schon nicht im realen leben, dann doch wenigstens in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorix (15. Januar 2010)

@Te erstens Mal im grossen und ganzen Stimm ich dir in paar Hinsichten zu,

jedoch bei:
1.
- Gearcheck
Ist heutzutage einfach Notwendig für jemanden der einen Raid aufbaud. 
Weil sich Leute für die neuen Inis melden (teils mit schlechtem Equipt) und meinen sie werden durchgezogen.
Ich nimm nur Leute mit die auch nen gewissen Gearstand erfüllen, was bringt es mir wenn ich ICC25ger Raid aufmache
und es melden sich Leute mit itmlvl=200 ? mit itmlvl 200 ist die Instanz einfach nicht schaffbar.
(gibt einzelne aussnahmen skill > equipt aber du siehst den RND's den skill nicht an.

- DPS
genau gleich wie Gearcheck...
Um einen boss mit 20Mio HP in 5 Min zu legen muss jeder DD einfach nen gewissen DPS machen um den Boss zu legen.
Darum nimmt man halt Leute mit die diesen DPS aufbringen. (ich findes es jedoch nen witz für Heros etc aber für Raidbosse ist es notwendig)
oder hast du bosse mit Enragetimer mit 2k dps leuten gemacht, und die gibt es leider oft)

- Locked
find ich auch nicht so toll, vorallem wenn es von Leuten gemacht wird die einfach alleine einen Raid aufbauen.
Bei unserem Server machen dass manchmal die guten Gilden wenn halt jemand noch 1 Item braucht von PDK jetzt
dass 5-10 Leute ne Gruppe aufmachen und halt 1-2 Item für sich locken (was ich in ordnung finde)
&& zudemm mann muss nicht mit wenss einem nicht passt oder ich genau dass glieche Item brauche

- Flames
+ gibt es nun öfter

- Spamm
+ /2 total zugespamt auch andere Channels

*
In WOTLk wird sich zunächst auf einen Teil des Contents fixiert. Naxxramas war da und wurde gecleart. Dann kam Ulduar, Naxxramas steht seitdem zunehmend leer. Ulduar wurde gecleart. Die nächste Instanz kam und Ulduar stand und steht leer. Die Kette lässt sich so weiterführen.
Momentan stehen wegen des neuen Dungensuchsystems sogar die Schlachtfelder leer.*

War zu Classic und BC Zeiten nicht anderst. (spreche nur von meiner Erfahrung aus)
Welche Gilde die SSC clear hatte besuchte sie noch? fast keine sie gingen weiter im mit den Instanzen. warum? weil es in den neuen besseren Loot gibt. 


*Wo ich auch schon beim nächsten Punkt wäre: Hardmodes. Aber wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe und mir den Boss extra schwerer mache, indem ich mir ein Arm auf dem Rücken binde, entzieht sich mir das jedweder Logik. Es ging doch damals auch ohne Hardmodes, das es harte Bosse gab.
*

Hardmodes selber find ich ne gute Lösung von Blizzard, weil in BC haben zu viele Reklamiert sie können eine Raidini nicht clearen weil sie zu schwer ist. Sie wollten jede Raidini auch clearen können als hat Blizzard den Raidinis einen Normal und Hardmode gegeben.
So können die Normalen Spieler die Ini auch komplett sehen und bestehen und die wirklich vielspieler Pros können die Bosse Hardmode legen oder die Ini. (HMs selber sind nicht immer einfach arm auf den Rückenbinden, sprich du machst weniger dmg oder heilst weniger, sondern oft auch Bosse haben mehr Life, man braucht mehr Movement (schneller aus feuer etc) muss mehr DMG machen, mehr heilen, bessere gruppenabsrpache etc.) 

Muss sagen find ich ne akzetable Lösung: für Normalspieler = normalmode   für Mehrspieler = Hardmode 


*Und hier liegt möglicherweise eine verschwiegene Leiche begraben: Arbeitseinsparung. Wieso hat Blizzard nicht wie zu BC einfach meh Instanzen mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden entworfen ?
Ein Vergleich:
BC: Kara, ZA, Gruul, Magtheridon, MH, FDS, SSC, BT; SW
WOTLK: Naxx, Maly, Sartharion, Ulduar, Pdk, icc*

Du schreibst jetzt übber BC wo es vorbei ist. Aber WotlK ist noch am laufen und noch nicht am Ende.
Zuerst in BC gab es nur Kara Gruul nacher Magtheridon SSC --> FDS SSC --> ZA --> BT --> SW (so ähnlich)
also bei jedem Content patch was neues. und klaar sind die ersteren Inis einfach als die letzteren.
Aber so ist es doch auch noch heute? Jedoch sind wir noch mitten in WOTLK drinnen.



mfg


----------



## EvV (15. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden sich viele denken: "Mag ja sein, doch Flamer gab es immer". Dies möchte ich nicht abstreiten. Doch vergleicht man den damaligen Ton, mit dem heutigen, sollten jedem die Unterschiede sofort ins Auge stechen. Dies bezieht sich einzig und allein auf das Verhalten der Spieler. Ich bin keiner der sagt, früher war alles besser.
> ...
> Was ist eure Meinung dazu ? Seht ihr es genau so ? oder denkt ihr etwas ganz anderes?


Ich sehe es eigentlich ähnlich wie Du, nur dass der "Verfall" mMn schon sehr stark kurz vor und nach release von BC begonnen hat. Blizzard hat da begonnen, Dinge zu implementieren, die eben eher das Gegeneinander als das Miteinander fördern.

Wenn ich noch an den ersten Überfall von der Allianz ins Brachland denke, das wäre heute garnicht mehr so möglich. Wirklich Schade, was aus WoW geworden ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (15. Januar 2010)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> @Te erstens Mal im grossen und ganzen Stimm ich dir in paar Hinsichten zu,
> 
> jedoch bei:
> 1.
> ...



Wie du es selber schon sagst: "ist heutzutage einfach Notwendig für jemanden der einen Raid aufbaut." Damit bestätigst du mich doch. Denn aus irgend einem Grund war es zu BC nicht notwendig, aber nun zu WOTLK Zeiten ist es notwendig. Und Menschen verändern sich nicht von heute auf Morgen und nicht alle in so einem ähnlichen Ausmaß.





Sinthorix schrieb:


> - DPS
> genau gleich wie Gearcheck...
> Um einen boss mit 20Mio HP in 5 Min zu legen muss jeder DD einfach nen gewissen DPS machen um den Boss zu legen.
> Darum nimmt man halt Leute mit die diesen DPS aufbringen. (ich findes es jedoch nen witz für Heros etc aber für Raidbosse ist es notwendig)
> oder hast du bosse mit Enragetimer mit 2k dps leuten gemacht, und die gibt es leider oft)



Eben. Wieso werden erst jetzt so absurde DPS Zahlen gefordert ? Wieso war es nicht schon zu BC Zeiten so ? Zugegeben, dort wurden auch des öfteren DPS Zahlen verlangt, Gilden prüften die Fähigkeiten von Leuten oft in Instanzen. Das ist heute nicht mehr so. und warum ? Weil es einfach keinen Sinn mehr ergibt! Es zählt nurnoch der DPS Wert. CC hat in WOTLK sehr gelitten, Klassenrollen sind fast unwichtig. Im Moment gibt es Tanks, Heiler und DD's und wenn man ehrlich zu sichselbst ist, bermerkt man, das es mittlerweile vollkommen egal ist, ob man einen Duduheiler oder Priesterheiler mitnimmt. Selbes bei Tanks und DD's. Die einzelnen Klassen haben keine "besonderen" Aufgaben und Rollen mehr, demnach muss man das auch nichtmehr testen. Es hängt vieles einfach vom Gear ab. Es bleibt nurnoch der DPS Wert als Brauchbarer übrig.




Sinthorix schrieb:


> *
> *
> War zu Classic und BC Zeiten nicht anderst. (spreche nur von meiner Erfahrung aus)
> Welche Gilde die SSC clear hatte besuchte sie noch? fast keine sie gingen weiter im mit den Instanzen. warum? weil es in den neuen besseren Loot gibt.



Kann ich nicht zustimmen. Durch das aufeinander aufbauende System aus Instanzschwierigkeitsgraden, durch eine Vielfalt an betretbaren Instanzen, waren immer alle gut gefüllt. Man kam mit verschiedener Leistung einfach höher in der Treppe, es war wie eine Art Stufensystem.

=> Kara/Grul/Maggi/ZA => SSC/FDS = MH/BT => SW




Sinthorix schrieb:


> Du schreibst jetzt übber BC wo es vorbei ist. Aber WotlK ist noch am laufen und noch nicht am Ende.
> Zuerst in BC gab es nur Kara Gruul nacher Magtheridon SSC --> FDS SSC --> ZA --> BT --> SW (so ähnlich)
> also bei jedem Content patch was neues. und klaar sind die ersteren Inis einfach als die letzteren.
> Aber so ist es doch auch noch heute? Jedoch sind wir noch mitten in WOTLK drinnen.



WOTLK ist sogut wie bei, Arthas wird bald besiegt sein, viel kommt da nicht mehr.


----------



## Scramu (15. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich mir nun viele viel Posts in diesem Thread angesehen habe gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich stimme auch mit dem TE überein und gebe Ihm vollkommen  Recht.

Ich selber habe erst mit BC angefangen zu Spielen und das auch erst als es den BT schon gab. Leider war ich durch unwissenheit auf nem RP server gelandet und mit LVL 70 war erst mal Schluss weil viele viele Spieler lieber in Irgendwelchen Gasthäusern gesessen Haben dumme geschwätzt haben , und voll in Ihrem RP aufgegangen sind.Nachdem ich mir den Mist 2 Monate etwa angesehen habe , und Kara immer noch nicht von innen kannte , transte ich den Server auf nen PVE. Trotzdem ich in eine Gilde gekommen bin die es erst 4 Tage gab habe ich es geschafft , trotz 8 std job jeden Tag, den Content bist ssc und FDS vor Keals nerf zu legen. Selbst archimonde und Illidan war ich mit dieser Gilde  , leider aber nicht mehr gelegt weil dann WOTLK kam.

Tja dann fing das Drama , in meinen Augen von Blizz verursacht an.

Die Bosse wurden immer mehr DPS lastig wie z.B. Thaddius oder Flickwerk. Das die Community da aufschreit und nur xyz DPS Gamer mit nehmen will ist irgendwie verständlich. Das aber in meinen Augen resultierte das es immer egoistischer zuging ist wahnsinnig traurig. Ich weiß noch BC hab ich meinen Holy Pala gespielt und trotz DKP gab es immer wieder absprachen zwischen uns Palas , wem es mehr bringt und es wurde so sozusagen immer ein gleichmäßiger Item stand erreicht. Heute haben sich so viele so dermaßen geändert da gibt es solche absprachen nicht mehr , da heißt es nur das Item bringt mir 10 DPS mehr  und ich habe mehr DKP also meins. Das ein anderer Spieler mit dem gleichem Item nicht nur 10 DPS sondern vllt 200 DPs macht interessiert keinen. Letztendlich ist unsere Gilde daran auch Zerbrochen.
Hinzu kommt noch die änderung der Attribute so dass viel mehr Klassen auf irgendwelche Items mit würfeln.

Der 2. Punkt ist die schnelle einführung immer neuer Raids in verschiedenen schwierigkeits stufen. klar schaut man sich instanzen wie Ulduar oder PDK lieber erst mal im normalen 10/25 mode an bevor man Hardmode oder im falle PDK hero macht.Da aber die Schwierigkeit im Hardmode teilweise echt sehr Knackig ist dauert es schon eine gewisse Zeit. Tja da kommt Blizz ins Spiel und zack neue Ini , neue Bosse neues Gear und schon besteht kein Interesse mehr daran ältere Instanzen zu gehen und zu clearen.Somit finde ich aber auch die tatsache das man für Heros Triumph marken bekommt nicht ganz verkehrt weil man so die Chance hat sich auszustatten , wei ich mit meinen Twinks oder Neulinge die garde erst mit WOW angefangen haben. Weil inzen wie Naxx , Sar , Uldu und PDK werden doch zu 99% nur noch wegen der Raid weekly gemacht und dann in naxx z.b. nur anu rekhan und dann war es mit dem raid.

Ich selber muß für mich das Fazit ziehen das ich atm ein wenig die lust an WoW verloren habe und nur noch ab und zu zocke und meist eher Twinke weil mir der egoismuß der leider vorherrscht , das geflame im moment einfach tierisch auf den Sack geht. Ich werde zwar trotzdem weiter Spielen , vllt auch mal wieder Intensiver, und werde mir Sicher auch Cataclysm ansehen. Aber mit der geplanten änderung von Blizz noch mehr Attribute zu streichen und dafür Mastery einzuführen fürchte ich wird es noch schlimmer weil noch mehr Leute meinen das Item wäre gut für sie.

Bis auf diese Punkte gefällt mir WOTLK eigentlich sehr gut mit der zusammenhängenden Athmosphäre der Gebiete , Die Q´s sind witzig und des öfteren mal etwas anderes.

Darum ich meine auch das sich die Communty total verändert hat , selbst Leute mit denen man Jetzt Jahrelang zusammen gespielt hat.


----------



## Enyalios (15. Januar 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> Leistungsgesellschaft? na das ist doch wie im wahren leben... nunr zu 99% wer in wow "topleistungen" etc bringt, wird wahrscheinlich im wahren leben top harz4 empfänger sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Total absurd das jemand der Ehrgeizig ist das auch im Berufsleben ist.

Hmm, wie es scheint ist dein Gedankengang hierzu bereits auf dem Weg zur ersten Ecke verreckt.


----------



## Shaila (15. Januar 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> Leistungsgesellschaft? na das ist doch wie im wahren leben... nunr zu 99% wer in wow "topleistungen" etc bringt, wird wahrscheinlich im wahren leben top harz4 empfänger sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erstens: Ja, stimmt schon irgendwie, das es im RL auch so ist (leider). Und es sagt ja auch keiner etwas gegen Leistung, aber diese krankhafte Einstellung dazu. Und gerade in einem Spiel will man doch eher Entspannung un Spaß suchen und nicht knallhart alles optimieren und der Beste überhapt sein.

Desweiteren bedeuteten gute Leistungen in WOTLK schon lange nicht mehr das man HARTZ 4ler sein muss. Im Grunde musste es das nie heißen, aber jetzt besonders nicht.


----------



## highsaction (15. Januar 2010)

Eine Antwort an die scharfe Kritik des TE wäre, dass es WOLTK schon der 3. Teil von World of Warcraft ist und die Fähigkeiten des Spielers vor dem Charakter genauso wachsen wie die, des Charakters. Es muss nicht sein das WoW an sich einfacher wird, sondern das die Spieler zu gut dafür sind. Genauso sind es die Bosse. Alle beschweren sich das alles schonmal da war, mal überlegen... warum den nur? Nach 2 ausgefallenen WoW Teilen und ZICH verschiedene Bosse kann man nicht alles neu machen, man kann ja auch das Rad nicht neu erfinden.
Ansonsten find ich die Kritik passend und in den meisten Teilen auch korrekt und man erkennt die Auseinandersetzung des TE.


----------



## Phytrisha (16. Januar 2010)

Okay, nach sehr viel Lesen gebe ich jetzt auch meine Meinung hier mal ab...

Erstmal: Ich spiele selbst schon ein ganzes Weilchen nicht mehr WoW oder auch keine anderen Spiele.

WoW habe ich wie der TE auch zu Classic und dann zu BC aktiver gespielt. In WotLK hab ich auch mal reingeschaut, aber es hat mich nicht wirklich gereizt.

Wieso?

Mich persönlich reizt oft das Neue. Bei BC waren es die Raids, sei es nun Kara, Maggi, Gruul etc. Es war einfach eine neue Art von Erlebnis für mich. Zu diesem Erlebnis haben für mich auch einfach Sachen gehört, wo ich nur erstmal zusehen konnte, zum Beispiel Black Tempel. Allerdings war das für mich (als selbsteingeschätzter Hard-Casualer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kein Problem, ganz im Gegenteil. Dieses Unbekannte hat mich noch viel mehr gefesselt, es vielleicht irgendwann erleben zu können, was auch dann geklappt hat, auch wenn gegen Ende von BC. Ich denke einfach, dass Burning Crusade die beste Mischung aus Casual und Hardcore Content war. Jetzt werden viele sagen, dass sei in WotLK ja viel besser, was ja auf den ersten Blick auch logisch erscheint. Es werden ja verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade angeboten, sodass jeder alles sehen kann - doch, für mich persönlich gibt es keinen Reiz, etwas zu sehen, ich will es viel mehr erleben. Auch wenn das mit zahlreichen Wipes und auch oftmals mit Frustration verbunden ist - das gehört eben auch zu diesem Erlebnis. BC bot in sofern daher die beste Mischung, dass die Hardcore Gamer den Inhalt recht flott durchhatten und die "normalen" Menschen es dann später irgendwann zu sehen bekommen haben. Das hatte dann schon einen ganz besonderen Reiz, den Inhalt zu erleben, den man vor 3 Monaten auf warcraftmovies gesehen hat. 

Allerdings wäre für mich einfach ein neues BC keine Lösung. Es fehlt wie erwähnt an dem Neuen - dem erneuten Reiz am Spiel. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man diesen aber sogar ohne allzu großen Aufwand wieder aufbauen. Sei es durch dedizierte Instanzen, die extra nur für erfahrenere (ich sage hier extra nicht bessere) Spieler ausgelegt sind oder - um auch den Casual Gamern gerecht zu werden - durch schön inszenierte 5-Mann Instanzen, die wieder nicht wählbar auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad stattfinden, für die aber wenig Equip sondern viel Teamplay und Können gefragt ist. Dies ist natürlich nicht immer ganz leicht umzusetzen, da neue Ideen usw. her müssen, doch mit der Zeit wachsen nun mal die Ansprüche. Mich würde wieder dieser Aufbau reizen. Erst normale, dann heroische (eventuell seperate oder modifizierte) Instanzen (die in BC ja zum Großteil noch richtige Brocken waren, besonders am Anfang) die einen mit Austattung für 10 Mann Raids ausstatten, in denen man entsprechende Ausstattung für 25 Mann Raids bekommt. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad bzw. die Zeit, mit der man sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen muss, wird dann automatisch geregelt - Ein Casual Gamer braucht also länger um aber den gleichen Content nicht nur zu sehen sondern auch "original" zu erleben. Und zu diesem Erlebnis gehört eben auch ein Ort, den man auch nur dort sieht. Wenn man diesen Ort schon von einem leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad kennt, geht für mich ein Teil dieses Reizes verloren.

Insofern würde ich schon sagen, dass WotLK mir vielleicht nicht unbedingt zu einfach ist, aber mich einfach nicht fesselt wie es BC mal getan hat. Denn ich bin zwar weit davon entfernt, den Content clear zu haben, aber an einem der ersten Raidtage ganz Naxxramas clear zu kriegen, schon dort verliere ich den Reiz an der Sache. Es wird irgendwie keine Beziehung mit dem Boss aufgebaut. Man tryed in mal, wenns schlecht läuft eben nochmal, dann ist er down. Aus Karazhan habe ich dagegen nur Erinnerungen an viele Trys und viele Nächte in denen ich dort drin war - ohne das es langweilig wurde. Und auch wenn viele jetzt sagen werden, man kann diesen Reiz bei den Achivements z.B. genauso erleben, stimmt das für mich einfach nicht. Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen RP-mäßig rüberkommt - Ich sehe nicht den Sinn an einem Ort wo ich schon so oft war es mir selbst "spannender" gestalten zu müssen, viel lieber würde ich die gleiche Herausforderung an einem anderen Ort austragen, mit einem neuen Boss.

Als Schlusssatz sage ich dazu: MMORPG heißt für mich entdecken und erleben, und das hat mir persönlich WotLK nicht geboten, auch wenn viele Sachen (wie z.B. die Quests) sehr schön waren, hat es den Hauptreiz verfehlt.

Eventuell wird es WoW noch umschwenken, vielleicht muss man auf ein neues Spiel warten, vielleicht muss man selbst ein neues Spiel bauen...
Um diesen Reiz noch einmal geliefert zu bekommen würde ich alles in Betracht ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fakt ist aber, dass ich wenig Hoffnung habe, dass WoW noch umschwenken wird. Allgemein sieht man im Spielemarkt eine Tendenz zu Casual Gamern die auch auf anderen Plattformen als dem Computer spielen. Man denke da nur an z.B. das iPhone mit Spielen wie "Doodle Jump", oder "Tap Tap", die durch ihr einfaches Spielprinzip so viel Geld gemacht haben, dass sich eventuell Blizzard auch am Casual Markt bedienen will und ihre Spiele dafür attraktiver machen will. Man wird sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


PS: Natürlich will ich bei Gelegenheit auch was zu den Details, wie etwa Gearcheck, die DPS Geschichte etc. was sagen, aber das kommt später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Kaito


----------



## Scramu (16. Januar 2010)

Phytrisha schrieb:


> Okay, nach sehr viel Lesen gebe ich jetzt auch meine Meinung hier mal ab...
> 
> Erstmal: Ich spiele selbst schon ein ganzes Weilchen nicht mehr WoW oder auch keine anderen Spiele.
> 
> ...




Genau das ist es was mir auch fehlt es war spaß hard aber zu machen irgendwann .. nu kommt blizz alle 2-3 monate mit neuen raids wo die alten raids völlig liegen gelassen werden. Kein arsch mact die mehr.

Ich sehe mich auch als hard casual wenn ihr das so sehen mögt. Ich gehe auch gerne 2-4 tage jede woche den selben boss try´n bis er liegt , aber das wird ja ´nicht mehr verlangt leider .. lieber alle alles machen anstelle sich ma anzustrengen. Und wenn  dann mal wieder bosse drinn sind wo movement gefragt wird ... hey dann hat mn fast bc erlebnisse , weil meiner meinung nur noch der reine schaden bewertet wird als alles zusammen.. Was bringt mir ein dd der 7-8 k dps raushaut abr nach 30 sec down ist weil er ein movemen t krüppel ist.

Ich würde blizz ganz sicher empfelen raids  die in der schwierigkeit ansteigen , kein schnick schnack mehr mit hero oder so (ok harde modes für extrem hardcores , wobei sich selbst die die zähne lange zeit verbeißen , und dafür ne rnd suche für raids einbringen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich wollt zum Thema Gearcheck und seiner angeblichen nicht Existenz zu BC Zeiten nur mal anmerken dass es auch weniger notwendig war da den meisten Spielern wohl klar war dass man in Grün/Blauem Questequip nichts in SSC,FDS,BT,MH oder SWP verloren hatte.
Auch kann ich mich erinnern das man nach Kara auch nur dann mitgenommen wurde wenn man am Hitcap war oder eine Bestimmte Menge Heilungsboni oder Zaubermacht hatte.
Es gab auch zu BC schon Kriterien die Notwendigwaren um dem Raid nicht mehr zu Schaden als zu Nutzen. Aber es gab auch nicht so eine gewaltige Masse an Ahnungslosen und man hatte noch die Geduld den wenigen zu erklären warum es nötig ist genug Trefferwertung zu haben.
Meines erachtens traten die ersten *grossen* Probleme mit dem 30%Nerf auf da nun jeder sofort 2-3 Raids überspringen wollte und ein sehr grosser Anteil an Neueinsteiger gerade Anfing intensiver zu spielen und die Server zu fluten.

Das spiegelt nur meine Erinnerungen wieder und ich erhebe nicht den Anspruch unbedingt richtig zu liegen.


----------



## Renox110 (16. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön und übersichtlich geschrieben.

Ich bin im großen und ganzen deiner Meinung.

*Aber*: Versucht mal eine oder zwei Wochen WoW zu spielen ohne einmal in einem Forum wie z.B. Buffed etc. reinzuschauen.
_
__Dann merkt man (als Hardcausalspieler), dass weniger negatives an Erfahrungen gesammelt wird.

_Bei mir ist es so: Bei mir macht WoW immer einen negativen Eindruck, nachdem ich im Forum wieder einen speziellen Thread/Post gelesen habe.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (16. Januar 2010)

Echt ein netter post 

du hast eigentlich mal so richtig Recht in vielen Punkten. Aber man wird es nie allen recht machen können das ist schwer für Blizz weil egal was sie machen es gibt immer welche den Sie es nicht recht machen können.


----------



## Mollari (16. Januar 2010)

Das größte Problem liegt wohl eher daran das sich das Spiel ständig weiterentwickelt und verändert, die Spieler das aber größtenteils einfach nicht akzeptieren wollen. Wenn ihr an einem bestimmten Punkt stehenbleibt und sagt "So ist WoW super, es soll nie mehr anders werden", dann kann ich die Thematik durchaus verstehen, aber das kann nicht das Problem von Blizzard geschweige denn das Problem der Spieler sein die die Entwicklung hinnehmen und sich damit selbst auch weiterentwickeln.

Ich spiele dieses Spiel jetzt seit fast 5 Jahren. Natürlich gab es Episoden die mir besonders gut gefallen haben, aber was soll ich denn machen? Ich werde nichts daran ändern wie es weitergeht, genausowenig wie jeder andere hier. Und ich liebe WoW. Es ist für mich ein tolles Hobby dem ich gern und oft nachgehe. Ich habe viele tolle Leute kennengelernt und möchte die Zeit nicht missen. Was bleibt mir also übrig? Ich gehe den Weg weiter und verändere mich mit, dann habe ich auch Spaß daran. 

Und mal ganz ehrlich, viele hier klingen genau so wie sie nie klingen wolltet, nämlich wie ihre Eltern. "Früher war alles besser". Denen würdet ihr für den Spruch am liebsten in's Gesicht springen, aber hier verhaltet ihr euch ganz genauso. Einfach auch mal drauf einlassen, WoW macht immer noch Spaß und es ist weder zu einfach noch zu schwer geworden, es hat sich einfach verändert. Wenn man mit Veränderung nicht leben kann ist WoW wohl eher noch das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Enyalios (16. Januar 2010)

Mollari schrieb:


> Das größte Problem liegt wohl eher daran das sich das Spiel ständig weiterentwickelt und verändert, die Spieler das aber größtenteils einfach nicht akzeptieren wollen. Wenn ihr an einem bestimmten Punkt stehenbleibt und sagt "So ist WoW super, es soll nie mehr anders werden", dann kann ich die Thematik durchaus verstehen, aber das kann nicht das Problem von Blizzard geschweige denn das Problem der Spieler sein die die Entwicklung hinnehmen und sich damit selbst auch weiterentwickeln.



Weiterentwicklung ist nunmal nicht zwangsläufig positiv.

Stell dir vor die Marke Ferrari würde ihre Karosserie immer mehr dem VW Golf anpassen. Sagt man in so einem Fall auch "Hey, Ferrari entwickelt sich nunmal weiter.. ..!"


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Mollari schrieb:


> Das größte Problem liegt wohl eher daran das sich das Spiel ständig weiterentwickelt und verändert, die Spieler das aber größtenteils einfach nicht akzeptieren wollen. Wenn ihr an einem bestimmten Punkt stehenbleibt und sagt "So ist WoW super, es soll nie mehr anders werden", dann kann ich die Thematik durchaus verstehen, aber das kann nicht das Problem von Blizzard geschweige denn das Problem der Spieler sein die die Entwicklung hinnehmen und sich damit selbst auch weiterentwickeln.
> 
> Ich spiele dieses Spiel jetzt seit fast 5 Jahren. Natürlich gab es Episoden die mir besonders gut gefallen haben, aber was soll ich denn machen? Ich werde nichts daran ändern wie es weitergeht, genausowenig wie jeder andere hier. Und ich liebe WoW. Es ist für mich ein tolles Hobby dem ich gern und oft nachgehe. Ich habe viele tolle Leute kennengelernt und möchte die Zeit nicht missen. Was bleibt mir also übrig? Ich gehe den Weg weiter und verändere mich mit, dann habe ich auch Spaß daran.
> 
> Und mal ganz ehrlich, viele hier klingen genau so wie sie nie klingen wolltet, nämlich wie ihre Eltern. "Früher war alles besser". Denen würdet ihr für den Spruch am liebsten in's Gesicht springen, aber hier verhaltet ihr euch ganz genauso. Einfach auch mal drauf einlassen, WoW macht immer noch Spaß und es ist weder zu einfach noch zu schwer geworden, es hat sich einfach verändert. Wenn man mit Veränderung nicht leben kann ist WoW wohl eher noch das kleinste Problem.




Ich denke nicht, das Veränderungen das Problem sind. Die Frage ist nur, in welcher Form die Veränderungen auftreten. Denn wo die erste Erweiterung erschien, wurde sich auch nicht in so einem Ausmaß beschwert und sie brachte immerhin eine Menge Veränderungen. Ein MMO wie WoW muss sich weiterentwickeln, um seine Geschichte weiterzuerzählen und natürlich um die Kunden bei der Stange zu halten und Neue dazu zu gewinnen.

Doch wie gesagt: Veränderungen können negativ und positiv sein, man kann vorher nie wirklich wissen, wie die Spielerschaft auf entsprechende Veränderungen reagieren wird. Man kann nur aus Vergangenen Fehlern, lernen, damit man sie in zukünftigen Erweiterungen nicht wiederholt. Wie heißt es so schön: "Wer sich nicht der Vergangenheit erinnert, ist verdammt, diese nochmal zu durchleben." Deswegen denke ich auch, das Blizzard etwas an ihrem System in Cataclysm ändern wird. Ich hoffe es zumindest.


----------



## Drop-Dead (16. Januar 2010)

schön geschrieben und so wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 top poste


----------



## Magrotus (16. Januar 2010)

erstmal danke für deinen langen und sachlichen post.

ich finde, mit vielem was du sagst, triffst du den punkt.

der dungeon-finder erscheint erst einmal wie ein segen (schnell eine instanz finden), aber er hat das spiel wirklich zu einem instant-casual-game gemacht.
viele "neue" wissen wirklich nicht mehr, in welcher instanz sie sind und wo der eingang zu einer instanz tatsächlich ist. das finde ich extrem schade und stört mich auch.

in einigen zufallsgruppen (und ich mache sehr sehr viele) begrüßen sich die leute nicht einmal mehr, wenn man sie nicht dazu zwingen würde. rein, durch, raus. extrem anonym. das einzige was einem bleibt, ist wohl mit der gilde die sachen zu machen, ansonsten kann man ja verzweifeln an der anonymität.

was blizz mit wotlk ganz klar auch falsch gemacht hat, ist das neue markensystem mit 3.3
ich finde, die beschleunigte levelphase geht voll in ordnung. aber dass man mit 80 schon die ersten epics bekommt und ein paar tage später theoretisch dazu in der lage ist, t9 instanzen zu besuchen, ist einfach extrem demotivierend. 
ich hatte eigentlich mit meinem priester schon schiss vor der equip-phase mit 80: erst ein bißchen heros, dann naxx, naxx 25, ulduar, ulduar 25, etc
als ich dann aber am ersten tag die ersten epics geschenkt bekam, war ich echt enttäuscht: SO EINFACH hatte ich es mir dann auch nicth vorgestellt.

früher hat man wirklich "stundenlang" auf sein erstes oder zweites epic-teil gestarrt und war stolz wie bolle. heute ist es ein alltags-gegenstand wie ein normales item. es gibt eigentlich in WoW keinen anreiz mehr, irgendwas WIRKLICH machen zu wollen. online games bestehen nun mal aus status-symbolen. kuck mal, was ich für ein tolles schwert hab, etc. 
wenn alle alles geschenkt bekommen, dann ist aller anreiz weg.

naja, ich werde natürlich trotzdem auch nach 5 jahren (bin seit release dabei) weiterzocken und auch nach cataclysm mit wandern und hoffen, dass dann einige sachen wieder korrigiert werden.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (16. Januar 2010)

BC war eindeutig die beste Zeit SSC und FDS 4 Ever.. =) und Kara war einfach nur Epic und manche Heros waren echt schwer was momentan einfach nur FAIL ist. 

Gundrak > 10 minuten
Draktharon > 14 minten
Burg > 16 minuten
Zu einfach...

Occu u. Hdz4 nerven einfach nur.

Früher waren die Heros um einiges besser und man war stolz drauf wenn man son 100 hero marken teil hatte


----------



## blackjoke (16. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute geht jeder random weil es einfach die möglichkeit dazu gibt ohne gilde was zu erreichen

wenn du random gehn willst brauchst du trotzdem leute die equipment haben und damit umgehen können
um nich stunden mit dem gearcheck zu verbringen hat halt ein schlauer mensch den gearcheck auf ein addon runtergebrochen das wunderbar funktioniert
das "damit umgehen können" muss dann per hand überprüft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde bc hatte einen wichtigen vorteil gegenüber wotlk.. man musste bevor man in den nächsthöheren content konnte erstmal ne quest abschließen um überhaupt rein zu kommen
man brauchte ne gilde um vashj und kael zu legen.. sonnst kam man einfach nicht nach hyjal!
das die community den schnellstmöglichen weg in richtung equip einschlägt muss halt auch den blizz entwicklern klar sein..
jemand der meint es läge *nur* an den spielern hat denke ich nicht richtig drüber nachgedacht

eine andere sache die der TE auch angeschnitten hat: 
damahls waren bis auf BT SW und ZA alle raids von anfang an da und warteten nur auf die spieler.. und jetzt sind es die spieler die warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (16. Januar 2010)

Magrotus schrieb:


> erstmal danke für deinen langen und sachlichen post.
> 
> ich finde, mit vielem was du sagst, triffst du den punkt.
> 
> ...



Nur weil alle nun an die items kommen ist es kein anreiz mehr? Ich seh es mal so... als normaler spieler findet man immer etwas üder das man sich freuen kann. Wie gestern bei mir mit meinem Main die T9 schultern bekommen. Es ist klar das man sich die für marken kaufen kann aber wie gesagt bin froh das erste teil zu haben und habe nun den anreiz weiter zu machen um den rest des sets zu bekommen.

Ich schätze mal ich bin leicht zufrieden zu stellen beim spielen. aber auch nur weil ich keine monster hoffnungen in das spiel einfliese lasse un dann entäuscht werde. So wie es is gefällt es mir und das reicht für mich. Mit dem nächsten Add-On ändert sich wieder einiges und dann fange ich von vorne an mich langsam an meine selbst gesetzten ziele zu kommen. 

Klar... viele die jetzt net mehr sagen können: Schaut ma diese geile epic waffe die ich eben beleecht habe, sind nun entäuscht das andere eben auch diese waffen oder rüstungen etc bekommen können. Aber das ist das problem der spieler die mit allen nicht zufrieden sind. die sich beschwerren es is alles zu schwer und dann heulen weil es dann doch leicht wird. Die verlangen das andere genauso viel zeit investieren müssen in das spiel wobei andere arbeiten gehen. Das ist das eigendliche problem. das spiel ist im mom ganz in ordnung... es sind halb nur die jenigen, welche einfach nicht zufrieden sind... egal ob es regnet oder doch ma die sonne scheint.


----------



## brujalai (16. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel auch nur noch weil ich hoffe das alles irgendwann wieder weg kommt vom ganzen casualdreck, ich will 5h aufwärts im AV kämpfen und nicht nach 10min rausgeworfen werden.
Ich brauch keine PVP Gebiete wie Strand, Eye oder Insel, die alten Bedingen für WS, Arathi und Co und alles ist gut.
Ich will an einem Boss arbeiten und dann zum nächst schwereren, das kann ruig mal mehrere IDs dauern anstatt an einem Abend alles neue beim 2 oder 3ten try umzurotzen und dann 6 Tage in Dala abhängen weil ich 1. keine heroics mehr sehen kann 2. keine sinnfreien RaidInstanzen zum 10000 mal nochmal machen will nur weil man heroic anklickt.

Ich möchte mich besonders fühlen wenn ich PVE-Items anhabe die anderen Spieler nicht so schnell bekommen und wo nicht einfach nur heroisch drauf steht. Das ganze WotlK System ist dermaßen fail und ich kann dem TE in allen Belangen recht geben aber leider nur hoffen das es irgendwann mal wieder in die andere Richtung geht..

Warum soll jeder alles sehen ? das war mir mit Naxx schon unbegreiflich. Wer kein Skill hat seine Klasse nicht beherrschen will / kann was auch immer soll Blumen farmen oder normale Instanzen machen aber es kann wirklich jeder alles sehen. Früher haben einen noch Spieler angeschrieben und wie war der Illidan oder Nefarian Kampf ? naja was soll man sich aufregen ändert sich eh nix...


----------



## Enyalios (16. Januar 2010)

brujalai schrieb:


> Früher haben einen noch Spieler angeschrieben und wie war der Illidan oder Nefarian Kampf ? naja was soll man sich aufregen ändert sich eh nix...



Heute dauert das Schreiben bei manchen eben schon länger als die Instanz selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (16. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen um es gleich zu sagen.

Die meisten finden WotLK nicht gut und finden alles zu einfach. Wenn ich mich nicht Irre wurde gesagt 
das in Cataclysm das Leveln viel Länger dauern wird und alles einen Tick schwerer gemacht wird. Ich habe 
das aus mehreren Magazinen (Buffed, PC-Games usw. ...). Ich hoffe das es ab Cataclysm wieder schwieriger
wird an gutes Equip zu kommen und die neuen Inis mal so richtig schwer sein werden (Im Hero Modus)
Ich persönlich denke das WotLK ziemlich gut ist, manchmal Langweile ich mich, aber es genügt nur ein
kleiner Schubs und ich Zocke wieder wie am ersten Tag (Kleiner Schubs z. B.: Es gibt Haustiere die ich nicht
habe und finden kann, neue Schemas für Ingi Beruf usw......)

Mfg The Paladin


----------



## J_0_T (17. Januar 2010)

brujalai schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch nur noch weil ich hoffe das alles irgendwann wieder weg kommt vom ganzen casualdreck, ich will 5h aufwärts im AV kämpfen und nicht nach 10min rausgeworfen werden.
> Ich brauch keine PVP Gebiete wie Strand, Eye oder Insel, die alten Bedingen für WS, Arathi und Co und alles ist gut.
> Ich will an einem Boss arbeiten und dann zum nächst schwereren, das kann ruig mal mehrere IDs dauern anstatt an einem Abend alles neue beim 2 oder 3ten try umzurotzen und dann 6 Tage in Dala abhängen weil ich 1. keine heroics mehr sehen kann 2. keine sinnfreien RaidInstanzen zum 10000 mal nochmal machen will nur weil man heroic anklickt.
> 
> ...



Tja... traurig das diese zeit vorbei is... und was willst du ändern?

Obwohl... leute wie du sind genau die wo dann rumschreien wenn es wieder schwerer wird.


----------



## Little-Zero (17. Januar 2010)

das beste gear und mindest DPS anforderungen machen meistens nur irgendwelche bobs die dumm sind und meistens sogar selbst die angegebene DPS bei weitem nicht erreichen. sowas wird oft von den armen versagern gemacht mehr net.... und dank blizzardas casual-regel ist das kein wunder das WotLK so geworden ist.

Items locked ist allerdings etwas "normales" da man selbst entscheidet ob man bei dem raid mitgeht wo ein gewisses item gesperrt ist und einer der sich die mühe macht einen 25er raid z.b. auf die beine zu stellen hat ja wohl das recht sich ein geliebtes item zu sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn blizzard weiter so macht, das jeder 0815 casual alles sehen kann und epixx in den ar*sch gestopft bekommt ohne sich überhaupt dafür mühe zu geben, wird WoW früher oder später entweder daran ersticken ODER die gesellschaft in WoW wird immer schlimmer, es ist immer wieder furcherregend wie sich manche leute verhalten und da würde man am liebsten solchen leuten im RL ausweichen, denn wer sich in einer online community wie nen ar*schloch benimmt ist im RL mindestens genau so schlimm.

aber solang die epic-geilen kaknoobs schön ihr geld an blizzard liefern damit die sich geil vorkommen (selbst wenn man in einer instanz stat den boss killen nur noch eine kiste looten müsste) mit ihren epix wird blizzard da wohl au net so schnell was machen.


----------



## J_0_T (17. Januar 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> das beste gear und mindest DPS anforderungen machen meistens nur irgendwelche bobs die dumm sind und meistens sogar selbst die angegebene DPS bei weitem nicht erreichen. sowas wird oft von den armen versagern gemacht mehr net.... und dank blizzardas casual-regel ist das kein wunder das WotLK so geworden ist.
> 
> Items locked ist allerdings etwas "normales" da man selbst entscheidet ob man bei dem raid mitgeht wo ein gewisses item gesperrt ist und einer der sich die mühe macht einen 25er raid z.b. auf die beine zu stellen hat ja wohl das recht sich ein geliebtes item zu sichern
> 
> ...



Schon mal dran gedacht aufzuhören wenn man sich genauso benimmt wie man es anderen vorhält?


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen um es gleich zu sagen.
> 
> Die meisten finden WotLK nicht gut und finden alles zu einfach. Wenn ich mich nicht Irre wurde gesagt
> das in Cataclysm das Leveln viel Länger dauern wird und alles einen Tick schwerer gemacht wird. Ich habe
> ...



Wieviele wirklich zufrieden sind, werden wir wohl nicht feststellen können. Fest steht nur das eine Negative Stimmung im Allgemeinen herrscht. Mal abgesehen davon, wenn man nur Gildenintern spielt.


----------



## Gelderan (17. Januar 2010)

Schön zusammengefasst und geschrieben und da ist mehr als ein Körnchen Wahrheit dran. In meinen Augen ist Blizzard mit WOTLK (grob gesagt) etwas faul geworden, denn anstatt viele Instanzen zu Programmieren, nimmt man einfach eine und schraubt ein bisschen an den Bossfähigkeiten, nach dem Prinzig
aus eins mach zwei. 



Mir geht es ähnlich, da mich das ganze nur noch anödet (Pdk 10, Pdk 10 Hardmodes, Pdk 10 Hero, Pdk 25, Pdk 25 Hardmodes, ...) ziehe ich mir mittlerweile meinen 5. 80er hoch ( zu Classic und BC hatte ich einen und es reichte) was auch langsam langweilig wird immer die gleichen qs zu machen. Ich bin auch
am überlegen ob ich nicht bis zur neuen Erweiterung einfach mal Pause mache.
Es macht überhaupt keinen Spaß (meine Meinung) jede Woche immer das gleiche in X Versionen zu machen, um möglichst weit oben im GEARSCORE zu sein damit man dafür qualifiziert, ist die gleiche Instanz nochmal in schwerer zu machen.

Mfg ...


----------



## Bloodsaber (17. Januar 2010)

nich schlecht geschrieben, gut ausgearbeitet, sehr viel wahrheit, aber...

für mich is das wieder nur ein sinnloser Mimimi-Thread zu einem Thema das schon extrem ausgenudelt is und wo du wenn du sufu benutzt bestimmt 20x das selbe findest 
sorry

du magst vllt recht haben mit dem was du schreibst, aber es bringt dir nix das hier zu schreiben da sich daran nix, garnix ändern wird :O

Ich sag immer:" heult nich rum, niemand zwinkt euch euer halbes leben vor dem pc zu verbringen."

ich will hier niemanden flamen oder sonstwas
aber trotzdem sinnlos, auch wenn du recht hast

peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negev (17. Januar 2010)

Mein Accound läuft am 14.02.2010 aus.

Nach 4 Jahren WoW:
Magier 71
Jäger 80
Hexenmeister 80
Krieger 80
Priester 80
Todesritter 80

Meiner Meinung stand WoW mit BC in seiner Blütezeit... aus den genannten gründen die der TE so schön zusammen gefasst hat. Mit WotLK hat das Spiel sehr an Tiefe verloren aufgrund der Zahlreichen Änderungen die den Schwierigkeitsgrad betreffen. Desweiteren stört mich die neue Philosophie die Blizzard mit "Bring the Player, not the class" betreffen enorm. Wusste ich "damals" wenn ich einen Druiden erstelle das ich eher Supporter werden würd - heute mach ich dem besten Schadensmacher/Tank/Heiler Konkurrenz. Noch ein Beispiel: Priester waren als Heiler unschlagbar in der Schattenform waren sie unverzichtbar als Supporter dafür haben sie weniger Schaden gemacht. Watte ich damals ein Magier ausgewählt wusste ich das mein schaden "enorm" ist außer ein paar Support Buffs und Fähigkeiten konnte ich meine Gruppe nicht viel Unterstützen... versteht ihr? Es kommt mir so vor als ob Blizzad die Klassen in einen großen Topf geschmissen hat, einmal kräftig rumgerührt und jetzt ist jeder 100% ersetzbar!

Dabei solls mit Cata so weiter gehn...

Das ist nicht mehr mein Spiel das ich vor 4 Jahren angefangen habe. AE hat CC und "aufwendiges" Pullen ersetz, so rennt man mehr oder minder Brain-AFK durch die Instanz und bedient eine Taste! Der Spielspaß mussten der die Gier nach Äpixx, Marken und Gearscore/Recound(gepaart mit sinnlos hohen Anforderungen der Spieler) weichen! Mich hält wirklich nichts mehr...


----------



## Anato (17. Januar 2010)

Bin zum teil auch deine Meinung... aber an sich ist das system vonn blizzard ja net schlecht und durchdacht.
Dann geh doch einfach keine normalen schwierigkeitsgrade, würde ich auch net machen, ebend weil ich herausforderung brauche.
Mache doch gleich alles auf Hero sozusagen. dann haste die spannung, was den nach dem ersten Boss noch kommt?! nachdem du 10mal daran gestorben bist. Sehe den Schwierigkeitsgrad von "normal" einfach als "Einfach" und Hero als "normal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebend weil Normal für die casuals ist, für die movementkrüppel etc. .. (will damit niemanden persönlich angreifen^^)

ABer zu dem gerenne von einer instanz in die nächste muss ich dir schon recht geben... . ist echt schade.

Zu "The Paladin" und deiner Aaussage dass, das leveln viel länger dauern wird. Meine Letzte Info (kann natürlich durchaus sein das sie nicht aktuell ist) war, dass die 5lvl in cata "genauso" lang dauern werden wie die 10 lvl in Nordend. Aber man kann erst mit lvl 85 den "Pfad der Titanen" aktivieren und dort auch nur langsam voranschreiten (mit begrenztem max. pro monat oda kA) so das es länger dauern wird bis man sein potenzial voll ausgenutzt hat. Weil es wie blizz sagte, ihnen das rennen zum max. lvl .net gepasst hat.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> nich schlecht geschrieben, gut ausgearbeitet, sehr viel wahrheit, aber...
> 
> für mich is das wieder nur ein sinnloser Mimimi-Thread zu einem Thema das schon extrem ausgenudelt is und wo du wenn du sufu benutzt bestimmt 20x das selbe findest
> sorry
> ...



*seufz*

Was ich von den Kommentar "mimimimi" halte, habe ich ja schon mehrfach gesagt. Und ich habe auch schon erklärt, warum solche Threads, egal welche, nie sinnlos sind, solange sie konstruktiv gehalten sind. Aber für dich wiederhole ich es gerne nochmal, in der Hoffnung, das es irgendwann mal jeder kapiert.

Das hier ist ein Forum von einer Spielefanseite über World of Warcraft. Nun muss man erstmal wissen wozu Foren gut sind: Zum Austausch unter Spielern und für Lob & KRITIK. Vorallem für Kritik, denn die meisten, die nichts zu bemängeln haben, schreiben garnicht im Forum. Und es gilt gleiches Recht für Alle, wenn man Kritik üben will, darf man das, wenn sie denn konstruktiv gehalten ist und nicht: "Scheiße weil Baum."

Demnach hat jeder konstruktive Kritikbeitrag in einem Forum, das zum Diskutieren da ist, seine volle Berechtigung. Und wenn mehrere Threads zu einem häufig angesprochenen Kritikpunkt in Erscheinung treten, so ist das nur ein Zeichen dafür, das dieser Punkt nicht nur einen Spieler stört. Selbstverständlich ändert ein Thread selber nichts. Dennoch hat man das Recht Kritik zu üben.

Denn wenn man es so sehen würde, müsste man in sämtlichen Lebensbereichen nicht mehr kritisch denken, da es ja sowiso nichts bringt.


----------



## Bloodsaber (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Was ich von den Kommentar "mimimimi" halte, habe ich ja schon mehrfach gesagt. Und ich habe auch schon erklärt, warum solche Threads, egal welche, nie sinnlos sind, solange sie konstruktiv gehalten sind. Aber für dich wiederhole ich es gerne nochmal, in der Hoffnung, das es irgendwann mal jeder kapiert.
> 
> ...



wieso schreibst du das jez?
was hab ich dann falsch gemacht?
ich hab meine Meinung dazu gegeben(meine kritik). das is mein recht .. und das sind deine worte

also versteh ich grad nich wieso du es abweisend mir gegenüber schreibst !?

Peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (17. Januar 2010)

brujalai schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch nur noch weil ich hoffe das alles irgendwann wieder weg kommt vom ganzen casualdreck, ich will 5h aufwärts im AV kämpfen und nicht nach 10min rausgeworfen werden.
> Ich brauch keine PVP Gebiete wie Strand, Eye oder Insel, die alten Bedingen für WS, Arathi und Co und alles ist gut.
> Ich will an einem Boss arbeiten und dann zum nächst schwereren, das kann ruig mal mehrere IDs dauern anstatt an einem Abend alles neue beim 2 oder 3ten try umzurotzen und dann 6 Tage in Dala abhängen weil ich 1. keine heroics mehr sehen kann 2. keine sinnfreien RaidInstanzen zum 10000 mal nochmal machen will nur weil man heroic anklickt.
> 
> ...





Du bekommst keine Belohnungen mehr in Form von Aufmerksamkeit und Annerkennung, nur weil jeder die Teile trägt, die du anhast? Du fühlst dich geil, nur weil du früher nach 20h wipen (auf mehrere IDs verteilt) einen Boss gelegt hast?
Du ärgerst dich, dass dich keiner mehr lobt weil du im Spiel was erreicht hast?

n/c


----------



## Synus (17. Januar 2010)

Einige Punkte sind passend beschrieben....

Jedoch kann ich bei folgendem nicht ganz zustimmen..
-Bei den Bossen ist Movement wichtig und die Bosskämpfe sind auch wesentlich unterschiedlicher und spannender gestaltet als vll noch zu Classic und BC. Dies zeigt sich vor allem in Hardmodes wie z.B. Mimiron.
- Es gibt vll weniger Raid-inis, jedoch finde ich diese sehr gut gelungen und abwechslungsreich. Die Form "Laufe durch die Höhle und töte der Reihe nach die Bosse" abgelegt und Meisterwerke wie Ulduar oder Icc gemacht. Auch PDK ist gelungen und neuartig. Die Bosse zeigen alle verschiedene und interessante Taktiken und die Arena passt zur Geschichte. Und auch die normalen 5er inis sind super gemacht und alle verschieden. Diese Vielfalt gabs in BC und Classic nicht.
-Das mit den "Ini-Speedruns" stimmt zwar und stört vor allem dann wenn man selbst schlecht eq ist oder andere in der grp. Doch ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich es doof finde, wenn ich in 15 min meine 2 Frostmarken habe und mich dann wichtigerem widmen kann.


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Du bekommst keine Belohnungen mehr in Form von Aufmerksamkeit und Annerkennung, nur weil jeder die Teile trägt, die du anhast? Du fühlst dich geil, nur weil du früher nach 20h wipen (auf mehrere IDs verteilt) einen Boss gelegt hast?
> Du ärgerst dich, dass dich keiner mehr lobt weil du im Spiel was erreicht hast?
> 
> n/c



Hättest du auch nur einen Bruchteil der Threads gelesen auch wüsstest du wie unsinnig und unpassend deine Antwort eben war.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> Einige Punkte sind passend beschrieben....
> 
> Jedoch kann ich bei folgendem nicht ganz zustimmen..
> -Bei den Bossen ist Movement wichtig und die Bosskämpfe sind auch wesentlich unterschiedlicher und spannender gestaltet als vll noch zu Classic und BC. Dies zeigt sich vor allem in Hardmodes wie z.B. Mimiron.



Dem will ich nicht widersprechen. Doch auch hier, ist dies erst der Fall, wenn man sie sich freiwillig schwerer macht.







Synus schrieb:


> - Es gibt vll weniger Raid-inis, jedoch finde ich diese sehr gut gelungen und abwechslungsreich. Die Form "Laufe durch die Höhle und töte der Reihe nach die Bosse" abgelegt und Meisterwerke wie Ulduar oder Icc gemacht. Auch PDK ist gelungen und neuartig. Die Bosse zeigen alle verschiedene und interessante Taktiken *und die Arena passt zur Geschichte.* Und auch die normalen 5er inis sind super gemacht und alle verschieden. Diese Vielfalt gabs in BC und Classic nicht.



Das will ich ja wohl überlesen haben. Das Argentumtunier ist das Fatalste, was der Geschichte von WoW seit überhaupt passiert ist meiner Meinung nach. Es ist von Grund auf sinnlos und unlogisch. Die Form "Laufe durch die Höhle und töte der Reihe nach die Bosse" kommt eben GERADE in WOTLK fast nurnoch vor. Man kann den BC und vorallem den Classic Instanzen vieles vorwerfen, aber das sie geradelinieg waren und das überwiegen zählt definitiv nicht dazu.

Von der Atmosphäre an sich muss ich dir Recht geben, die Atmosphäre in den Instanzen ist wirklich toll, um Längen besser als in Classic und BC. Der Rest aber leider für viele scheinbar nicht, wenn man nicht die Hardmodes verwendet.




Synus schrieb:


> -Das mit den "Ini-Speedruns" stimmt zwar und stört vor allem dann wenn man selbst schlecht eq ist oder andere in der grp. Doch ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich es doof finde, wenn ich in 15 min meine 2 Frostmarken habe und mich dann wichtigerem widmen kann.



Dann zählst du zu der Gruppe der Casuals, dazu habe ich mich in meinem Eingangspost ja geäußert.


----------



## Necrophylo (17. Januar 2010)

@  Meneleus01

Du hast auf jedenfall einen Teil der Wahreit geschrieben aber es sieht für mich sehr nach deiner Wahrheit aus und sieht nicht sehr neutral aus.

Es is schon war das sich vieles verändert hat ob gut oder schlecht is eine Sache die jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muß. Ich habe auch in der Beta angefagen und es war der Hammer. Auch wenn man kein Epic gear hatte konnte man raiden wenn man sich mit ein paar Leuten gut verstanden hat. MC wurde auch mit randomgrps angegangen aber erst als AQ draussen war. Das Farmen stand im Mittelpunkt.

BC die für mich am schlimmste Zeit in WoW. Framen war immernoch angesagt weil man nur noch etwas machen konnte wenn man lila angezogen ist, was durch PvP oder Instanzen farmen abgedeckt wurde. Arena war ein nerviges anhängsel.

Wrath bis jetzt die beste Zeit, zwischendurch mal ne Inni, ein bisschen farmen, Tw hat wieder viel Spaß ins PvP gebracht und beim gewinnen konnte man einen am Anfang schweren Boss machen. Und auch wenn manche die 10/25 er einteilung nich mögen so finde ich sie toll. Mir geht es zwar auch drum endlich einen Boss liegen zu sehen aber vielmehr is es mit meinen Freunden im Spiel das zu schaffen und dabei is es egal wie oft er liegt. Hardmodes sind eine geniale Idee so kann jeder das machen was er will.




Ich finde auch das es zu wenig Raids in Wraht gibt da hätten sie sich mehr hinsetzen können aber sonst finde ich das WoW sich immer mehr verbessert und sie auch so weitermachen sollen. Das hier is meine Meinung ich will damit keinem Schaden oder ähnliches nur hört man immer das die schlecht ist oder das ist schlecht. man kann zwar vorschläge machen aber nich immer nur meckern.
Die Harcore Spieler sind schätzungsweise nur etwa 5% der Gesammtzahl also warum nur so wenig kozentrieren? Wird in der Politik ja auhc nich gemacht das werden immer zuerst die großen Gruppen der Bevölkerung angesprochen.


----------



## Tikume (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das System war so gut durchdacht, das es für alle drei Gruppen genug bot. Es bot für keinen die optimale Lösung, aber es stelle alle drei Gruppen zufrieden.



Nicht wirklich, BC war für mich PvE-technisch ein Flopp (bis vielleicht auf Kharazan).
Nur dadurch dass im PvP was los war hab ich da überhaupt temporär man reingeschaut. Ich hab allerdings nicht die Foren zugeflennt sondern halt was anderes gespielt.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, BC war für mich PvE-technisch ein Flopp (bis vielleicht auf Kharazan).
> Nur dadurch dass im PvP was los war hab ich da überhaupt temporär man reingeschaut. Ich hab allerdings nicht die Foren zugeflennt sondern halt was anderes gespielt.



Nur warum war das so?
Ich höre meistens nur, nicht allein auf dich bezogen, "BC war scheiße"
Ne Begründung hört man selten.


----------



## Tikume (17. Januar 2010)

Vor allem die Massen an Trash haben es einfach sauöde gemacht. Und wenn Du bei nem Boss mal mehr als einen Versuch gebraucht hast hattest Du mit Pech am Anfang schon wieder Respawn.
Vor allem das haben sie mit Wotlk gut gelöst - dass die Instanzen kürzer wurden.

Allerdings wäre es zu überlegen den Trash halt so anzulegen dass es eben nicht zuviel ist, man es aber auch nicht einfach wegbomben kann. Klasse statt Masse.
Dass der Trash dann aber schwerer ist als die Bosse (wie es das in BC gab) sollte aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## J_0_T (17. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vor allem die Massen an Trash haben es einfach sauöde gemacht. Und wenn Du bei nem Boss mal mehr als einen Versuch gebraucht hast hattest Du mit Pech am Anfang schon wieder Respawn.
> Vor allem das haben sie mit Wotlk gut gelöst - dass die Instanzen kürzer wurden.
> 
> Allerdings wäre es zu überlegen den Trash halt so anzulegen dass es eben nicht zuviel ist, man es aber auch nicht einfach wegbomben kann. Klasse statt Masse.
> Dass der Trash dann aber schwerer ist als die Bosse (wie es das in BC gab) sollte aber auch nicht sein.



Ham die nicht schon vor in einigen instanzen den trash zu reduzieren?


Zu den 3 grp... hmmm... scheine dann wohl net direkt zu denen zu gehören. Da ich im mom keinen grund zum motzen sehe... okay es gibt einige sachen die stören aber das is kein grund immer wieder nen thread zu erstellen. Was ja viele spezialisten machen wenn es net nach ihrem kranken geschmack ist.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, BC war für mich PvE-technisch ein Flopp (bis vielleicht auf Kharazan).
> Nur dadurch dass im PvP was los war hab ich da überhaupt temporär man reingeschaut. Ich hab allerdings nicht die Foren *zugeflennt* sondern halt was anderes gespielt.



Damit hast du dich für die Diskussion disqualifiziert.


----------



## Headhunter94 (17. Januar 2010)

du triffst es auf den Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber "Eine Gesellschaft in der nur noch Leistung zählt" das erinnert mich auch starke an die wirkliche Gesellschaft =/
Ich persönlich habe mit BC angefangen und erinnere mich immerwieder gerne daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedoch muss ich auch sagen, dass ich ohne WotLK meinen dk nicht hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich persönlich hoffe jedoch, dass sich Cataclysm wieder mehr an die "gute alte" BC Zeit anlehnen wird und WotLK als einigermaßen unliebsames Kapitel der WoW Geschichte zurückbleibt. ^^


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Necrophylo schrieb:


> @ Meneleus01
> 
> Du hast auf jedenfall einen Teil der Wahreit geschrieben aber es sieht für mich sehr nach deiner Wahrheit aus und sieht nicht sehr neutral aus.
> 
> ...



/sign

Imho bisher der beste Tread zu dem ganzen Thema


----------



## Darkblood-666 (18. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, BC war für mich PvE-technisch ein Flopp (bis vielleicht auf Kharazan).
> Nur dadurch dass im PvP was los war hab ich da überhaupt temporär man reingeschaut. Ich hab allerdings nicht die Foren zugeflennt sondern halt was anderes gespielt.



Naja so sieht es jeder anders. Ich konnte PvP schon zu BC Zeiten nichts abgewinnen 3/4. der 5er Inis waren mir zu öde.
Ich hab in BC nur 2 Chars auf 70 gelevelt, Berufe geskillt, Grundequip für Kara gefarmt und mich dann im Grunde nur noch 2-3 Abende die Woche zum Raiden eingelogged. Die Raids waren schon toll, aber auch abgesehen von der Gilde das einzigste was mich am spielen hielt.
Traurig darüber nur noch wenig zu spielen war ich nicht, weil ich zu classic Zeiten völlig Maßlos gespielt hab und mir das auf Dauer nicht mehr geben wollte.

Mit Wotlk bin ich trotz all der nostalgie und vielem was ich aus Classic vermisse aber alles in einem Recht zufrieden. Man kann immer so spielen wie es einem gerade am besten passt und auch mal pausieren ohne den Anschluß zu verlieren.


----------



## Niteflash (18. Januar 2010)

Du magst zwar mit vielen Aspekten Recht haben und ich kann vieles bestätigen da ich seit Release von WoW zocke und raide und alles.
Aber du solltest das ganz ein bisschen lockerer sehen und dich nich so da reinhängen: Wenn du kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel hast dann hör auf damit, auch wenn nur für 2 Monate (Tut schonmal gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), oder geh raus und mach was mit deinen Freunden.
Ansonsten nimm das Spiel einfach so wie es ist, und betrachte es als Zeitvertreib oder einfach nur um was Spaß zu haben.
Man sollte es nicht übertreiben, auch wenn es zwar stimmt.


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

Niteflash schrieb:


> Du magst zwar mit vielen Aspekten Recht haben und ich kann vieles bestätigen da ich seit Release von WoW zocke und raide und alles.
> Aber du solltest das ganz ein bisschen lockerer sehen und dich nich so da reinhängen: Wenn du kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel hast dann hör auf damit, auch wenn nur für 2 Monate (Tut schonmal gut
> 
> 
> ...



Ich pausiere doch bereits wie ich schrieb. Aber wiegesagt, kritik darf man immer üben. Man kann ja auch Parteien wählen, wenn man selbst keiner angehört, alles andere wäre ja unlogisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Januar 2010)

aus den gründen die du aufführst schleiche ich zurzeit in classicwow rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i hab das ziel einen 60er pala mit full t 2 zu habn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die spieler die z.B. stratholme & scholo gehn als tank zurseite zu stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem habe ich mit meinem 80er mage gerade die t 0,5 Quest beendet. Die beste Questreihe die WoW zu bieten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demus (18. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen ich hab selber kurz nach Start von BC angefangen und kann mich noch an Sachen erinnern wie als ZA oder Sunwell kam...und ich fand BC einfach frustrierend...als begeisterte Raiderin, die leider keine so gute Raidgilde hatte war es einfach sauschwer klar zu kommen. Ich habe Monate und Monate vor mich hin gefarmt, Strategien und Rotationen geübt, hunderte Marken und Mats gefarmt bis ich halbwegs zufrieden mit meinem Equip war und mcih endlich jemand mal random in T5+ Content mitgenommen hat. PvP fand ich einfach nur öde und in vielen Raids war wirklich meistens schon der Raidabend vorbei als man beim ersten Boss stand weil man 3 Stunden lang Trash umgehauen hat und der Rest morgen arbeiten musste. 

Natürlich gab es auch schöne Sachen...ich fand vor allem die BC Instanzen sehr schön und gelungen, vor allem Terasse der Magister und die Echsenkessel Instanzen waren immer meine Favoriten. Für mich war das System in BC zu starr (zumindest im Raidcontent - zu PvP kann ich da wenig sagen) und zu hierarchisch, in wotlk wurde das besser verwischt durch den niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgrad und die leichte Erhältlichkeit der T-Sets. Das Design selbst hat mich nicht so gestört, ich fand die meisten T-Sets eigentlich nicht so schlecht auch wenns ein bisschen zuviel Bling Bling und rosa Glitzer oftmals war. Vor allem Karazhan wird immer ein Highlight bleiben und ist für mich bis heute die abwechslungsreichste und interessanteste Raidinstanz was vor allem an Theater, Moroes, Nethergroll und Nightbane liegt.

Aber ganz ehrlich...als BC kam wurde Classic ins Unendliche hochgehoben und gelobt bis zum Umfallen von den selben Leuten die es vor BC verteufelt haben und als Wotlk kam ist genau dasselbe mit BC passiert...es wurde hochgehoben von den selben Leuten die damals geschrien haben "Ih is das hässlich! Alles wird einem in den Arsch geschoben mit den Markensachen! etcetcetc". Und wenn Cataclysm kommt wird das auch mit Wotlk passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## rocksor (21. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> hab nur die ersten paar zeilen gelesen und frage dich vorab: wer bist du? und warum sollte uns deine meinung interesieren?
> 
> jeder darf seine meinung haben, aber wenn man meint dass auch andere sich immer dafür interesieren was man denkt macht man sich schnell unbeliebt.



Hm. Geht es dir gut? Nicht? Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Für deine schlechte Laune kann hier niemand was, auch nicht der TE. Und nur so btw: mich interessiert seine Meinung, sowie jeden anderen, der hier auf seinen Beitrag geantwortet hat.
Wer sich hier schnell unbeliebt gemacht hat, bist du.


----------

